# Slimming world advice please :)



## foxtrott

Hello, I've never tried slimming world before i want to try and give it ago, well as best i can (i don't have any local groups) and its 70 odd pounds to join online which i just don't have spare at the moment (and can't see having with the holidays coming up)

What is the slimming world diet? What are the basic principles i can use in my weight loss journey?

Would really appreciate some advise as i really need to make some changes for my family and myself. :flower:


----------



## AngelUK

Hello, sorry I only saw this now, I should come to this part of the forum more often!

I am doing Slimming World and while it is not a fast diet, it super super easy to do. You are never hungry and you can eat as much as you want without weighing and counting. 
The basic principles are that there are three types of foods. Super Free, Free and Syns.
The rule is that of each meal you should eat 1/3 of super free foods and the 2/3 of free. 

Super free foods are most fruit (but not smoothies, or cooked fruit!) and most vegetables (including passata and tomato puree for example). 
Free foods are things like all lean meats (including ham and lean bacon!), poultry and fish (even smoked salmon, but not smoked mackerel, too oily). Also rice, pasta and potato and pulses and beans.

You also have Healthy Options A and B allowances per day. Healthy Options A are dairy products. Milk and cheeses are among those. I really like my coffees so I use my daily allowance of Healthy Option A for 350ml skimmed milk. But if you don't need milk, then you could exchange that for 35gr of cheese for example. Not a lot! And this is per day not per meal! (But most Non fat things such as most Muller Light Yoghurts, Low fat Cottage Cheese and Quark are free food!)
Healthy choice B are things like cereals, wholemeal bread, dried, canned or cooked fruit. I choose 2 slices of wholemeal bread (from a 400gr loaf!) a day for my allowance. All other breads (non wholemeal) are syns and need to be counted as that.

And that brings you to your syns, short for synergy but pretty much like a sin or treat ;). You can have 15 syns a day and you should not skimp on those or you will start to feel deprived. Syns are things like butter, oil, cheese but also chocolates and sweets etc. This is where the online resources for Slimming World come in useful as it is really hard to know what is a syn at times and what isn't.

I usually have my Dolce Gusto coffee in the morning which has 2.5 and then a Freddo chocolate in the evening, which has 5. I may also sometimes have a Grande Skinny cappucino at Starbucks, which is another 4. 
As for cooking oils, you can use the 1cal frying sprays and I swear roast potato (free!!) tastes just as nice! Oh also free are Baked Beans would you believe! 

It is difficult to include everything here that you can and cannot eat on this plan but I hope I have given you a bit of an insight. I go to meetings every week and I must say I enjoy the me time. 
I would strongly recommend that you do join. Some ladies in my group have been sent by their GP. But I am thinking your BMI has to be a certain number for you to be referred. but I know that the NHS does sometimes pay for it. 
If you cannot afford it then I would recommend you look for online meal recipes and other info, for example on youtube as I know there is a lot of that floating about. 
Good luck :)

btw I think you have the costs wrong: as far as I remember it is £10 to join and then £4.50 weekly. But they do sometimes have offers on, so watch out for that. https://www.slimmingworld.com/joining-a-group/special-offers.aspx


----------



## foxtrott

Thanks so much for taking the time to explain the plan so well, it sounds great, i think i'll look more into joining (it sounds like something i could stick too) i really appreciate it :) :happydance:


----------



## nicki01

I'm glad I spotted this post, I've been considering joining for a few weeks, I have a local meeting across the road!
What happens at the group? I'm really interesting in knowing what happens before I join.
Thanks and sorry for jumping on your thread!


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Go along to your group and find out 

My consultant was always more than happy for people to come along, she'd explain the plan to them (and any new members/other people curious about joining), do the meeting then at the end you can sign up if you wish or walk away. No obligation, no fuss etc. xx


----------



## AngelUK

I wanted to add that eggs also are free. So if you wanted to, you could have a full English breakfast :D

As for what happens at the meetings: The first one you go to, the group leader will tell you about how everything works and show you the booklet you will be given. She can explain everything better in detail than I could here. But you can then stay for group and get a general feeling for what happens. Only after that meeting do you have to pay if you decide to join. If not, you can just walk away. But seriously what have you got to lose but weight? I know it costs something but I really think it is not that much for the benefit you get! Anyway, if you want to join, you get your booklet and your card and then you will get weighed and your weight goal will be marked in your book and on your card (like a credit card type thing). You set your own goal btw, no one is going to tell you what you need to lose (unless of course you are 6 foot tall and decide that you want to weigh 100lbs. ;) )
From then on, when you go in, you will get weighed, but only the lady weighing you will see your weight and it is a designated member of the group (and she is likely no top model either ;) ) and it will be written down in your booklet. Then when every one has been weighed, the group leader will stand in the middle and ask everyone in turn how much they have lost and how the week was. She will give advice when needed with input from the group. The group will cheer every little loss and commiserate if no loss. They can help you with recipes or frustrations etc. I think it is a great help going to group. Some people only come in to get weighed and then leave again but I like the motivation of group and there is usually lots of laughing too. It is really relaxed in my group and I am lucky also with the lady who runs the group as she is lovely and not at all pushy or stern when there has been no weight loss. It can happen if you have functions or holidays or what ever and it is no reason to hide. BUT sort of confessing to it will refocus you and give you renewed motivation to stick to it that week. 

I have been on many diets in my life and I swear this is the first one where I feel I will be successful. Not just cause I have that support but because I eat like a horse, more than before (just less of certain foods) and I never have to "go without" as I can always use my syns when I want a treat. :) Good luck and let me know how you like it, once you have started :)

Edit: another great thing that you get when you signed up, is access to the free Slimming World app for your phone. This is brilliant when out shopping, as you can type in the name of a food you are interested in and it will tell you how many (if any) syns it has!


----------



## nicki01

Thanks for all the info.
Ok I may give the lady a call next week, she is at the community centre on a Thursday by me so may well pop along and see what its all about!
I can never stick to a diet because I hate feeling hungry and get so confused with what to eat and what not! So it sounds like it could be quite up my street! Especially if eggs and beans are free foods


----------



## AngelUK

I just went in without calling first but if you prefer to call then of course go ahead :) 
And you won't feel hungry on this diet as you can eat or snack when ever you do feel hungry. :)


----------



## Katerz

I've lost almost 2.5 stone on slimming world and I'm 3lbs away from target I LOVE it. I wasn't much of a cook before I started, more of a grab something from a box from the freezer and bung it in oven with chips! Now I make pretty much everything from scratch. 

Not a lot else to add to what has been said already but for me going to group rather than going it alone really helps and keeps me on track :)


----------



## AngelUK

Oh wow well done! I have just lost my first stone (I think!) and am hoping for a sticker on Monday :)


----------



## nicki01

Oh wow well done both of you. Both proof that it really does work  your making me a little more eager about going now!


----------



## Katerz

OH! Another thing I didn't mention we have food tasting evenings (next week actually) people make syn free/low syn stuff and we have a good old guilt free munch!


----------



## nicki01

Ok so my local group is on tonight, I've looked online and its says 5:30 and 7:30. I'm hoping the other half will be home from work for me to go over at 7:30z I haven't called the women, can I just turn up?
I'm just imagining a room full that I walk into and get stared at and noone talk to me and I will feel like an idiot!! Lol.


----------



## AngelUK

Yes you can just turn up. You might not be the only one to start today either. But what happens at my group is that the lady running the group will sit down with new people and explain how it all works and show you the book etc while other ppl start trickling in and getting weighed and chatting etc. Only when everyone is done and the lady has explained everything does group as such start. You will not be ignored. You will then sit in the group and the lady will ask you to briefly introduce yourself and to tell what brought you here but you do that sitting down and only needs a sentence or two. 
Good luck and let us know how it went and how you liked it please :)


----------



## nicki01

Thanks for explaining, I really want to go but I'm also quite nervous! Need to just suck it up and go! Really hoping my partner gets home in time whilst I have it in my head I'm going!!!
Will I be weighed and measured today?


----------



## AngelUK

No measuring in my group! And you will only get weighed at the end of the group when you decide whether to join or not.


----------



## Katerz

Hope it went well? Don't forget everyone is there for the same reason :) if you need help with anything just ask!


----------



## nicki01

It went ok thanks, the earlier session has 53 members but the later one I went to has about 12 but only 6 stay so its quite nice.
The lady explained a bit about the books. I'm a little confused about the green, original and success express?
Which one should I follow and what are the differences?


----------



## AngelUK

I do extra easy and I think you should too as it is super super easy. As for success express that is just when instead of haivng your plate of 2/3 free food and 1/2 superfree, you have 2/3 superfree and 1/3 free. So say you had a meal of chicken with potatoes and a salad, you would have to make sure that the salad, which is superfree, is the bigger part of the meal 2/3 to 1/3. Lemme tell you right now that that is HARD! As free food is usually what you fill up on and to satisfy your hunger. But you could do it maybe for lunch with a big mixed leaf salad with tomatoes, cucumber and chicken strips.
If you have more question, I don't mind, Ill do my best to explain :)


----------



## nicki01

Also if I cook at jacket potato with beans is that free?
Or is the potato a healthy choice?
I'm a little confused! I really hope I can get my head around this! Everyone said its super easy so maybe its just me lol!


----------



## AngelUK

Yeah potatoes are free food, as are the baked beans. But with that you will need a superfree food to make up 1/3 of your meal. I usually do something easy, like cucumber.
Healthy choices A are your milk and other dairy products and healthy choice B is grains and breads etc. 
In the book there are lists of what is which and at first I basically checked every time I thought of a food. It takes a few days or even a week till you are confident. But still the book and the app, if you want to download that, will always be helpful. :)


----------



## nicki01

That's fab thank you! My day is planned like this apple for breakfast, only because I didn't have time for anything else!, just about to have scrambled egg on wholemeal toast for lunch and dinner is jacket potato with beans and tomato and cucumber!
Have I got the main idea right?! I think I have lol!
I'm saving my healthy choice A of milk for tea though out the day. 
I will stick with super easy and see how I get on! I'm thinking my only syn will be a small amount of butter on my toast! 
Sorry for hassling you about this, I really want to get the hang of it quickly so I enjoy it and its not hard work. 
I drove to my mums today and gave her a pack of chocolate muffins I bought yesterday so I'm not at all tempted lol. My partner is going to have a diet change too the shopping list is taking a drastic turn! Be good for my girls too if I can stick with healthier eating and not buy in crap that we pick at.


----------



## AngelUK

That sounds great. I also save the milk for coffee and tea. BUT don't skimp on your syns! Seriously, you will start to feel deprived. I thought Id be so good and not have any. I did this for 3 weeks and then I upped my syns cause I cracked a little and wanted some chocolate. And BAM that week I actually had a 1/2lbs gain! Your body will adjust to no syns and when you have them they will go straight on as a weight gain. Don't skimp and be happy! I usually have a Freddo chocolate (5 syns) each day for when the boys are in bed and I am sitting down with a cuppa. And I look forward to it each day! lol I also like a coffee from my Dolce Gusto machine in the morning so I have a Skinny latte macchiato which is 2.5. So I am at least always at 7.5 a day. It keeps me happy and is I think the secret to why this diet is really doable and not a pain in my overly well developed backside! lol
btw I replaced my butter completely with cottage cheese or quark which is a bit like philadelphia. Id rather have chocolates than butter but everyone has to decide which thing they cannot live without and then adapt and adopt them for their syns.


----------



## Katerz

I have what I call a syn bin which has chocolate and bits and bobs in for when I'm in need of a chocolate fix. 

I highly recommend the Fakeaway and extra easy express books you can get in group. Fab recipes in both :)


----------



## nicki01

Thanks ladies! I'm feeling deprived of the syns already lol. I might find myself a nice syn for the evenings when the girls are in bed too, just to congratulate myself for healthy eating lol!
What do you ladies have for breakfast? I had an apple this morning as I was out of time but it really didn't cut it! I want to keep my healthy extras for lunch and dinner as they are when i most need my food but want something to get me half started in the morning too!

Thanks to the original poster! It is you that gave me the kick up the backside to actually get on and do this, without this post it would have still been a reoccurring thought that I kept pushing away thinking maybe next, maybe next week!!


----------



## AngelUK

I usually just have a banana but I am not usually hungry in the morning. But why don't you have eggs, lean bacon with maybe mushrooms and a few tomatoes? I cannot be bothered to cook in the morning so that would be too much effort for me lol. Or have a banana and a Mullerlight Yoghurt? Most of them are free, except the really weird fancy ones. I like the vanilla one with the dark chocolate sprinkles. However, I think that those yoghurts make me more hungry but that might just be psychological lol I only have them once in a while anyway cause of that.


----------



## Katerz

I usually have mullerlight with chopped up fruit in. But at the moment I hve been loving magic pancakes which is where you get porridge oats (healthy b) mix with a mullerlight (i do toffee). Leave to soak for a while usually overnight mix in two eggs and fry. I have these with chopped banana and it keep me full until lunch.

Use those syns!


----------



## Katerz

This morning I am having a sausage sandwich for 1.5 syns wooop!


----------



## nicki01

That's my plan for tomorrow when the oh is off work, sausage and egg! 

Need to get some muller light yoghurts today, I like yoghurt and fab they are free!
Breakfast has been a banana, lunch is a tuna mayo sandwich with salad and dinner I'm thinking a cheese and mushroom omelette.
Do I have to have super free with every meal or can I put that inbetween as fruit when I'm peckish?
Because I don't fancy fruit or veg with an omelette.

Them pancakes sound good, how much porridge oats do you add to the yoghurt? Will add some to my shopping list today! 

I've seen a weight watchers support thread, I think we need a slimming world one, this thread is really keeping me going!


----------



## Katerz

35g so you use your healthy b for them. I hate porridge but love the pancakes!

I'm sure missing superfree from one meal won't hurt, I've had meals without.


----------



## AngelUK

I like the idea of a support thread! :)

You should really have some super free with that omelette cause the idea is that you replace a third of your meal with it. You could chop mushrooms and onions in to it or even tomatoes. Or make a fritatta out of it with ham and loads of veggies, I love that!
But admittedly I sometimes just have my superfree as a dessert and then I usually go for watermelon which is an addiction of mine. YUMM


----------



## nicki01

Am I correct reading that ham is free? Meaning packet sliced ham?
Thinking of throwing in ham, mushroom and tomato in my omelette to make it up for my super frees?
Bought some digestive biscuits that are only 1 syn each to have with a cuppa later, I found the lowest syn biscuits so I can have a few!! That's my problem, I can't just eat 1 of something, it always makes me want more!
Need to have something each day like you said, I'm feeling really crap today and have a headache. 

Also got some muller light yoghurts, I don't think I'm eating enough, hence the feeling rubbish already and I'm only on day 2! :-( can I eat free foods (like a yoghurt and banana) as snacks in between, I'm thinking of doing- breakfast, snack, lunch, snack, dinner then my biscuits in the evening. 
If so am I really going to loose weight like this??
What are your eating habits like during the day?


----------



## AngelUK

Yep ham is free but I would cut off the fat if there is any visible. And yes that sounds like a lovely omelette! 
As for biscuits, I would probably eat the whole packet :wacko: so I stay away lol


----------



## Katerz

In group my consultant says a lot of new people are worried about eating between meals but you really can do it. I snack on fruit or a yoghurt if that doesn't help i will grab something different but make sure i include it with syns.

Do you like crabsticks? Im pretty sure they're free (i dont like them myself so cant be 100%) some of our group snack on those or cook up a chicken and pick at that (minus skin) whenever a snack attack comes!

Dont deprive yourself. If you can (and haven't got it already) download the instagram app LOADS of people post their slimming world journeys and meals its really encoraging :)


----------



## nicki01

katerz do the porridge oats have to be plain? can i get the oat so simple apple & blueberry ones or not? Im looking forward to these pancakes next week.

Ok so i didnt even want my biscuits tonight, ive eaten 2 Clementines! Ive been missing out, i havent eaten one for over 6 years and they were amazing lol. i always eat apples and bananas but have clementines, blueberries and raspberries now aswell so i have something yummy to snack on, today is the first time in god knows how many years i have got my 5 a day plus more.


----------



## AngelUK

You didn't ask me but I thought Id quickly warn you anyway. Even the Oats So Simple Original pot (so with no added bits) is 9 syns! So I don't think they will fit in with the Healthy Option. I am thinking it is cause it already has some milk stuff in there and probably sugar too but I am not sure. At any rate, in the list for healthy Option B it says 35g unflavoured oats. 
How do you feel today? I have AF and feel like a bloated toad! Probably no sticker for me tomorrow :cry:


----------



## nicki01

Oh thanks, I will just get some plain ones then. So if its a healthy extra I don't have to mark it as syns do I? As long as I follow exactly.

I'm feeling good this morning, had grilled bacon, tomato, mushrooms and scrambled egg for breakfast. 
Having a yoghurt and banana for lunch and a beef roast dinner, do roast potatoes comes out ok using frilight? 
Im having beef, potatoes, lots of veg, and gravy!

Today I think I will struggle not to want to pick later as Sundays I do an early roast at about 3pm so by 7 I will be hungry again! I'm armed with carrot sticks, fruit, yoghurt and my digestive fingers if need be!!

Oh no! I have AF due soon too, took my last pill on Friday so the bloat will be with me shortly! I usually spend the whole week eating so have to try really hard not to cave to the chocolate and redbull! :-(


----------



## Katerz

Yeah what angel said re oats! Use plain ones lol. If using oats as healthy b no need to syn.

My roasties came out fine with frylight. I invested in an actifry which do amazon roasties and SW chips!

I'm hungry thinking about roasties lol


----------



## Katerz

Oh don't flip pancakes too soon as they will turn into scrambled egg!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh my OH makes a Sunday roast every week usually and I loooove the roast potatoes with frylight! They take longer but they are usually just perfect, cripsy on the outside and fluffy inside! And he also puts carrots and half onions in with them and my goodness they are soo yummy, all caramelly! Delish! 
Never ever go hungry, it is counter productive and your body will start to conserve energy and you won't lose any weight. If you are hungry later, make yourself a little meal. 
Btw some of the ladies in my group swear by these Mug Shots for a little snack. I haven't tried them myself but they are free food.


----------



## Katerz

Mugshots are good! I use them at work sometimes if I haven't had enough time to prepare properly.

Another favourite of mine is pink n white marshmallow thingies in the wafers. Put on microwave for 10 seconds thy come out all gooey and nice and are ony 2.5 syns mmm sooo gooood!


----------



## nicki01

Will get some mug shots to try, need quick and easy food so I don't fail when I'm not prepared or have no time, which at the moment seems to be alot!!
I think I will be able to relax a bit more after Thursday if I've maybe lost some weight? 
At the moment I don't see how this diet can work and me eat when I'm hungry lol. 

The pink and whites sound amazing! Will have to do that and my 3yr old will love it too, she is marshmallow crazy!!

Really appreciate all the tips from you both- thank you! X


----------



## AngelUK

I know, I found it hard to believe too but here I am eating all day long lol. I usually have a banana ready as a good snack too :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, just having a nosy coz I joined SW last week, my weigh in day tomorrow eeeek! Did anyone start a SW support thread? Would deffo be a good idea! I think I've done ok this week, my key was forward planning I think, I made a meal plan for the whole week and will be writing next weeks tonight so I can get my shopping list sorted!


----------



## AngelUK

I haven't made a support thread as I wasn't sure how many ladies are actually doing SW and thought maybe it is just us 3 or 4. So I thought let's continue with this for now and see how this goes.

Good luck with your weigh in! Hope it is a good loss :) 
I had mine today and I maintained my weight. :cry: But I knew that I would as I am on my period which always means that I am retaining water. So frustrating though cause I am only 1/2lbs off my first stone. Aw well next week better be a biggish loss lol


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's a shame Hun, I'm always the same when I have AF, retaining water and feeling bloated.

I had a bottle of wine last night so not sure how that will effect my loss but I accounted for it within my weekly syns.

Do you guys "save" syns? I average 10 syns a day and use 70 over the week instead but always making sure I have some syns each day even if it's just 3 like today I just had 2 ryvita. I don't know if this method is gonna work for me but I guess I'll see tomorrow lol!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh yes syns are very important to me lol! I don't drink alcohol so I easily manage to keep at around 10 to 11 a day at the most. I usually have one Freddo chocolate (5 syns) a day and one Skinny Latte Macchiato (2.5 syns) from my Dolce Gusto machine in the morning. And if I am out and about I sometimes have a Starbucks or Caffe Nero medium skinny cappuccino (4syns). But that is pretty much it. I don't usually save them up cause I think it might make me want to binge eat lol


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I think I only save them so I can have wine hehe! Otherwise I'd be quite happy having 10 every day. The other day I had 3 squares of galaxy, 2 rich tea biscuits and cheese as part of my dinner. That's plenty to keep me happy lol!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh yes! SW really does cater to us si(y)nners doesn't it ;)


----------



## nicki01

Hi bailey.
Hope the weigh in goes well tomorrow. I'm really craving chocolate today but I can't have any or else I won't stop lol.


----------



## baileybubs

My downfall is popcorn, I can eat a whole massive bag lol! So I've had to go out and buy snack size packs today that are only 4-5 syns each. I'm tempted to have some now though but I've reached my 70 syns for this week so don't think I should lol!


----------



## AngelUK

yeah there are some trigger foods that I just cannot have one or two of, I have to eat the whole bag and I know that toffee popcorn would be one of those. The other one is Ritz crackers though I would probably not eat the whole box but certainly half. lol


----------



## Katerz

I use my syns daily. I used to do around 8 a day but after upping them to around 10-12 I have been losing whole lbs rather than 1/2 a time lol!

Mikados are a good snack half a syn per stick :) think I'm definitely more of a sweet than savoury person!


----------



## AngelUK

Hm interesting. Are your syns usually spent on sweets then?


----------



## foxtrott

Love that fact this is turning into a bit of a support thread :) learnt a lot from reading through. thanks and well done!! :flower:


----------



## AngelUK

I like that too :D


----------



## Katerz

AngelUK said:


> Hm interesting. Are your syns usually spent on sweets then?

Mostly, i tend to stick to syn free/low syn meals and have treats in the evening after dinner :)


----------



## baileybubs

Woohoo I lost 2.5 lbs!! I'm happy with that and hope I can keep to losing 1-2 lbs a week, then I'll be at my goal by about January! 

Although I splurged yesterday coz we had a family meal and I had more wine oooops! But I'm gonna be good the rest of the week now to compensate and I'm gonna try and just use about 7 syns a day. 

Has anyone tried those hi fi bars? I bought some and had one this morning, double choc flavour and they are so nice! 2 bars is your Healthy extra B or 3 syns per bar. I definately recommend them if you have a sweet tooth! 

We had taster yesterday too and one guy had made weetabix fruit cake which is 12 syns for a whole loaf tin size, and about 2.5 syns per slice (depending how thick you slice it) and it was gorgeous! I'd never have guessed it was weetabix cake, I'm gonna see if I can find the recipe online for it!


----------



## AngelUK

well done :D! But don't cut your syns or you will struggle. Instead eat more veggies and fruit!
I cannot be bothered to bake or cook but I wish I did cause there are amazing recipes out there!

Haven't tried the bars but might give em a try now :thumbup:


----------



## Katerz

I've been wanting to try the weetabix cake but nobody I knew had tried it. Think I will give it a go.

I LOVE the hifi bars I usually get a box of rocky road and chocolate crisp for the week mmmm yum!


----------



## Katerz

Oh and well done on your loss!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies. I was surprised I lost as much coz I didn't really do plan for the first day coz i didn't have the right foods in and it was my df's birthday, so it was only 6 days I was on plan. 

Angeluk the bars are lovely honestly give them a go, even if you don't use them as HEB they are only 3 syns a bar and only cost £1.95 for 6 which I think is really good! 

Katerz I think I'll try the rocky road next week.

So do you ladies have about 10 syns a day then?


----------



## AngelUK

yeah around 10 or maybe 11. I have once or twice hit 15 but it is rare. I am usually happy with my little Freddo and maybe an indulgent cappuccino at Starbucks or Caffe Nero and of course my coffee first thing in the morning. I sometimes also have a little sprinkle of parmesan on pasta but that is literally a pinch for visual effect lol and I usually count that as 2syns


----------



## Katerz

Well another lb off and only 1lb from target! Super duper happy :)


----------



## AngelUK

You are doing so well! Congrats! Have you any idea how you will eat to maintain your weight after? I know that my downfall could easily be cheese, especially in pasta bakes etc.


----------



## nicki01

Well done on the losses. My weigh in tomorow so hopefully I've lost something!

Going to have a look at there books and bars etc tomorrow. I remember the rep saying about a new magazine that was out, anyone had them before?


----------



## AngelUK

Wow a week already! How have you found it so far? 

I don't usually bother buying the magazine but that is cause I have no time or energy to even read the other ones I have a subscription for lol. But a lot of ladies in my group really like the mag and say there are often great recipes to try out. Might buy one next time just to have a look. :)


----------



## nicki01

I'm finding it ok actually! A little bit easier now I'm getting the hang of it and have more of an idea of what I can eat. 
I do need to have a dig about and find some new recipes tho as I do seem to be eating the same things most days which is ok at the moment but could get boring. 

I usually end up throwing the ones I buy in the bin after they have sat about for weeks but might buy one to have a nosey at.


----------



## nicki01

Also im not sure if I'm meant to take a piece of fruit with me tomorrow? I think she said everyone takes a piece of fruit in a puts it in the bag and then slimmer of the week gets the bag? I'm not sure if I dreamt it or I'm meant to take something lol. Does anyone else's group do this?


----------



## Katerz

Yeah take a piece of fruit. 9 times out of 10 I forget or have run out because Thursday is shopping day! 

I usually get the mags, sometimes I forget to read them but when I'm bored of meals and need to shake things up a bit I dig them out for the recipes. This one comes with a calendar for next year with recipes.

I'm not entirely sure how you maintain, you get given a booklet but I think you up your syns and maybe up the healthy extras? I'm thinking I might stay on plan with 15 daily syns during the week and have a naughty weekend day. People have said it's easier to lose than maintain so I will just have to work out what's best! 

I'm looking forward to when people bring cakes in the office and actually being able to have a cheeky one and not feel too bad lol


----------



## AngelUK

At my group they tell us to just bring free food but I usually bring either some bananas or apples or something like that. 

Yeah I miss cake lol But your plan sounds good :) And if you put on weight, you can always do a SW week and should lose it again quickly. :)


----------



## nicki01

One thing I'm missing already is a pub meal, we don't go all the time but I'm really missing the lasagne with chips and gooey chocolate brownie with icecream! Mmmmm!
Do you guys ever have a day off or a meal off?
I'm thinking maybe one pub meal a month and be on track the rest of the time.


----------



## AngelUK

I think if you save most of your syns that week it would probably be ok :)


----------



## Katerz

We have treat night on Wednesday weigh in and usually get a takeaway.

If you plan it so you have low syn/syn free days either side of your treat you may still get away with a loss. I guess it depends how your body deals with it. Even if you do have the occasional gain just draw a line under it and start a fresh new week. Sometimes birthday meals and things like that cannot be helped :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladie, well done katerz!! One pound to go that's great! I bet it is harder to maintain than lose actually! It will be interesting to find out how you do it so let us know.

Nicki how did weigh in go? I'm only on my second week so we are both learning the ropes together! I think as far as meals out go you could either make sure you eat something as syn-less as possible or just maybe have less syns other day of the week maybe. I guess it can all depend on how your body deals with things. I had a family dinner on Tuesday after weigh in and I allowed myself wine and a Yorkshire pudding too lol! I totalled 34 syns (mostly wine!!) so have decided I am switching to vodka if I'm having a few drinks now apart from the off glass with a meal maybe. Hopefully it won't affect my loss but a lot of my friends on SW have advised that they started SW using as close to 15 syns a day as they could, and they would countdown at the beginning of the week from 105 syns. That way once you get closer to target you can cut down on syns if your weight loss slows. So I'm trying that this week and see how it affects me.


----------



## nicki01

Got my weigh in at 7:30 tonight so fingers crossed!


----------



## baileybubs

Fingers crossed hun


----------



## AngelUK

FX! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh I forgot to add that I bought the magazine this week and it has some really nice recipes in it for over Christmas! That's the only reason I bought it really just fr some more exciting recipes and ideas.


----------



## AngelUK

sounds good! Will get it too :)


----------



## nicki01

I got some rocky road bars and the magazine! 
I lost 2lb! Yay!!


----------



## AngelUK

Well done you! :D Was hoping youd sign on with good news :) :highfive: :D


----------



## baileybubs

Yay well done Hun!! And I'm dying to try those rocky road ones myself next week lol! 

Just think if we can lose 1-2lb a week then that's between 10-20lb before Christmas yay!


----------



## AngelUK

Yes wouldn't that be so lovely? I really want to lose another stone by Christmas!


----------



## baileybubs

That's my goal, I said id be happy with just 10lb but I'd be so happy if I could lose a stone by Christmas


----------



## Katerz

Woop woop great loss!

Got in late this evening so ended up having a blooming mcdonalds....BUT it was a chicken nugget happy meal which worked at around 14.5 syns! I've been syn free today so I reckon I will be ok!


----------



## nicki01

I am pleased. I'm hoping to sit at 1-2lb a week to have a good loss by Xmas too! We are all looking for the same goal so be nice to cheer each other on! 

Katerz I went to McDonald's today and bought my girls a happy meal, I really wanted to buy my lunch too! Lol. We usually have mcdonalds Thursday as we go to a special needs toddler group and pass it on the way home! Even tho I won't eat it I will still take the girls as they love their Thursday treat. 
At least you were within your syns, I'm sure you will be fine. 

I'm eager to get more adventurous with recipes next week so ideas are much appreciated!


----------



## nicki01

I'm doing an old El Paso fajita kit tonight, does anyone know if the seasoning sachet is any syns? I'm not having the wrap or salsa going to have the chicken peppers and onion with seasoning sachet?


----------



## baileybubs

Have you got the slimming world app on your phone or registered online? Every member can use that and it should tell you.


----------



## baileybubs

I just had a look at it says the sachets are between 4-5 syns but i don't know if that means the full thing or just one portion?


----------



## nicki01

That's what I couldn't figure out, I seen it on there as I've got the app. 
I googled it aswell but couldn't find a definate answer. Will just put it at 5 syns. How is everyone doing?


----------



## AngelUK

Not sure yet but this week was a bit all over for me. I didn't go over my syns but I think I may have overeaten a little bit any way. Seems I was eating constantly, which I do when I am tired. 

Got an actifry today though and am enjoying my first chips! Not bad at all, really yummy actually but not on par with McDs of course. But I am looking forward to trying the Ratatouille that they have on the website, specially for the actifry :)


----------



## Katerz

I LOOOOOVE my actifry! 

Apparently you have to be careful with using fry light in it as it can be sticky. Not sure how true it is but I use the bertoli spray which is 0.5 for 7 sprays just in case (and it's my luck that it would break on me haha)

The SW website has a section where you can input the nutritional info and get syns that way if you've not already tried it? I can't see how it can be toooo many syns? The season and shake fajita stuff is free and it's the same kinda thing?

I'm having another red week to shift this last lb, had a non scale victory earlier, I got into a zip back top my sister got me maybe 5 yrs ago and it didn't fit then whoop! It's VERY booby so I don't think if wear it out anywhere lol. But happy all the same :)


----------



## AngelUK

hehe I love trying on things that haven't fit in years. Not there yet but hopefully soon! 

And yes I know that section of the website. But I find that a bit misleading in some things. For example we know that Mullerlight yoghurts are free food but if you put the details through the syns calculator it actually says it that is 4 1/2 syns!! What?! I only did it cause I couldn't find the Julian Macdonald special editions on the phone app. But then after that I compared it to another one I knew was free and it was pretty much exactly the same details. Cannot wait to ask my consultant about this. Too weird!

Btw I should know this but I have never really tried following any other plan than extra easy. How is red different? It was explained to me but I don't think I got it lol


----------



## Katerz

Oh that's odd! I think I will just stick to stuff that actually comes up on the app lol

The way I understand it is that red is carb restricting you pick one or two healthy A's and two healthy B's, the usual superfree and free BUT things like potatoes pasta and rice are synned. You can have a baked potato but it needs to be included in your healthy b and weighed. Baked beans are a healthy b or synned. There are other things you need to syn but off the top of my head I don't remember them. It took a bit to get my head around and once I've ditched this last lb I'm back to extra easy, poor hubby is confused and I miss potatoes lol!


----------



## nicki01

I've just googled the actifry and seen it has mixed reviews. I think I may want one tho! Lol. 
Need to do some more research and see if I will actually use it much!


----------



## AngelUK

Feeling proud of self: I am actually cooking! (I usually hate cooking) but as I said I got an actifry yesterday and when the chips for dinner turned out rather nice, I decided to try and make a ratatouille today. My goodness the amount of chopping nearly put me off but ooh the smell coming from my actifry is delicious! Wanted to do this while OH (who is a chef) is out so I won't feel so nervous with him watching me chop in my amateurish way lol. I just hope it tastes nice and will keep for tonight :) Will either have it with a chicken breast or maybe a jacket potato. Yumm!


----------



## AngelUK

Ok I followed the recipe exactly though possibly didn't chop as small as I needed and the veggies are not through. So I am putting them aside and will give them another actifry round tonight but add chicken to it and mix up the recipe with the other one called Turkey breast with three peppers. Hope that works. lol


----------



## nicki01

So are we allowed 2 healthy b's and 2 healthy a's on the extra easy plan?? I've only been having one of each?!!

This is so confusing :-/


----------



## AngelUK

no just 1 on Extra Easy but you are allowed 2 each on the Red plan as far as I understood. I am not too up on that one as I just concentrated getting my head around extra easy lol


----------



## Katerz

Just one a and b on extra easy.

Don't worry about red and green days stick with extra easy!


----------



## nicki01

Think I will lol. Think I got that one just About Sussed! I'm making pancakes for the first time tomorrow!! Excited! I froze a orange with chocolate sprinkles muller light to eat as as ice cream but wasn't to keen on it! Not sure if it was the flavour as I've not had that one before or the fact it was frozen yoghurt??!


----------



## AngelUK

Yeah not too sure about orange flavoured yoghurt myself I usually go for things with chocolate sprinkles . lol I haven't tried them frozen but usually love frozen yoghurt, there is one brand they serve at a local cafe here and it is called Snog and they make it with fresh berries etc. Soooo yumm! But I don't really fancy any in the weather. 
But the pancakes sound nice! A lady in my group did some that were totally syn free and used Smash for them. Is that what you are using too?


----------



## nicki01

No I'm doing the magic pancakes that katerz mentioned a few pages back! Just put my oats in the yoghurt.
I was going to have it for breakfast but I'm thinking I might do it for lunch instead as its quite alot of food in there being oats and egg. Like eating an omelette and porridge for breakfast plus fruit that will be my super free lol. 

I went shopping today and me and my daughter walked for 4 hours round the shops, I rarely do much walking so was quite tired when we had finished lol. Burnt a few calories I hope!


----------



## baileybubs

Let us know how the pancakes turn out, I might try some of those myself! 

I made a beef goulash the other day that was so nice!! I just threw everything into my casserole dish and let it braise for about 4 hours lol! I had to top it up with more water but it was really nice! Although it was more like a beef casserole than goulash coz I don't think I put enough paprika in it. 

I think I need to think of more quick breakfast ideas as I keep chosing to have yoghurt and fruit coz it's easiest to do and then an hour later I'm hungry!! I had half a tin of sausage and beans on toast yesterday coz apparently a full tin is 6.5 syns, so I counted it as 3.5. That's was a nice filling breakfast. Sometimes I don't get chance to have something like that with my kids though, they have me running ragged in a morning lol! Lunch isn't so bad coz dd is usually napping. 

I also discovered that Jacobs cheddars (the normal size not mini ones) are one syn each so I can treat myself to 3-4 of those if I've had a fairly low syn day yum! Satisfies a my cheese craving a bit lol!


----------



## AngelUK

I have switched my bread allowance for 35gr shreddies in the morning with a mullerlight yoghurt and either chopped banana or blueberries. But I am not sure I agree that having a breakfast helps you lose weight as I don't think I am doing well this week :( I usually only have a banana.


----------



## baileybubs

I tried having bran flakes then fruit and yoghurt and I was still as hungry lol! I'd have toast but don't like it dry and don't want to use my syns for butter.


----------



## AngelUK

Have you tried having cottage cheese or quark instead of butter and then either put fruit or cucumber or tomatoes on top? I really like that!

Edit though I must say that I think quark is better with the fruit (bananas or strawberries or blueberries) than cottage cheese


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I might try that tomorrow, I have a new found love of quark lol! It's boring by itself but I like sauces and I hate things being dry so I've been making sauces using quark. I made leek and macaroni cheese, pepper sauce and even made a bacon, pineapple and mushroom jacket potato filling with it! 
I've also just made mackerel pate with it that I'm goin to have on ryvita.

Does anyone know why it says I can have 2 OR 4 ryvita?


----------



## AngelUK

I hadn't seen that but I am not a great fan of them, Id rather have a toast really


----------



## Katerz

Red days are bugging me as I reaaaallly want a million roast potatoes today but will have to syn them agghhhh


----------



## AngelUK

are the red days worth the sacrifice? Do you actually lose more?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm not sure I could do red and green days, do you not find you get hungry? I eat potatoes, pasta or rice with almost every meal!


----------



## AngelUK

Had my weigh in today. Bleh! I gained 1lbs. :( But I think I just didn't really do the "replace with a third of super free" but rather had a huge amount of free and then sort of had the super free as an after thought. So basically over ate completely and not been on plan. I shall try harder this week. On another note, I got the rocky road bars and YUMM! Really nice! Also got the mag but haven't looked at it yet.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## baileybubs

Well I wouldn't worry I don't think I will have lost this week and it's only my second week! I'm currently drinking vodka and tonic which doesn't help! My df is off Mondays and Tuesdays so for us a Monday is like a Saturday, we sit and watch tv together and have a drink. Shame I have to have weigh in day on a Tuesday lol! Hopefully I won't hae gained but I've done similar to you today Angel and ate free foods but not really had my superfree. 

I'm gonna get the rocky road bars tomorrow I think they sound yum! And the peanut ones too coz I love peanuts!


----------



## AngelUK

good luck tomorrow! I know a lot of ladies who do ok with the occasional drink on a weekend so unless you are at the limit of your syns for the week anyway then I shouldn't think it would matter so much. FX anyway and enjoy your evening :)


----------



## baileybubs

Well I'm amazed, I lost 3.5 lbs!!! I don't know how coz I'm sure I've had a little more than 105 syns over the week but I guess coz it's still only my second week my body is probably adjusting to not being stuffed with pies, mcdonalds and mountains of cheese lol! 
I got slimmer of the week too which was awesome! It's really given me a boost to keep on plan so hopefully next week I can get my 1/2 stone certificate and I'll be well on track to lose a stone before Christmas! 

I also went swimming today and did 50 lengths, it felt great and was also nice to have half a day to myself. Allegedly my ds slept the whole time I was gone (typically!) so df didn't really have much difficulty looking after both kids at once lol! 

I'm gonna try some new recipes this week too I think. I get a big butchers delivery every 6 weeks that I freeze down and I've now managed to use all my chicken and mince so all I have now is a beef joint, whole chicken, some burgers and some pork steaks so I wanna use them and do some vegetarian dishes too, any ideas?
I'm gonna try a red pepper and sweet potato tortilla (which is kinda like a Spanish frittata with creams fraiche) as well as a recipe I found on the SW website called Luxury potato salad.


----------



## AngelUK

Well done you, that is amazing! :D Oh I bet that gave you a boost, it feels great doesn't it? And honestly, did you have to totally deprive yourself to lose this weight? I am thinking not? I love this diet! :)
As for cooking, that sounds all lovely but sadly I cannot advise you as I am crap cook cause I hate cooking lol

As for the rocky road! Oh my golly I am not buying it again. It is WAYYY too moreish! I find it hard to not eat more than 2 a day lol


----------



## baileybubs

I used to be a chef Angel so I don't mind cooking at all, I just need to force myself to do it coz it's so easy to just say "oh I didn't have chance coz I have 2 babies to look after", and yeah some days I'm cooking and dd will start yelling and ds will start crying and I think OMG give me the takeaway menu lol!! But like you say I got that boost today that makes it totally worth it! 
And like you say I do not feel deprived! I've had a few drinks on some nights, I've had a bit of chocolate, I've had some cheddars (my most fave snack in the world!). I'd say the only thing I've really cut down on is bread, cheese and mayonnaise coz they are all so high in syns. But tonight df made burgers using mostly syn free ingredients, then I cut my 40g of reduced fat cheddar to have on top, he made a yummy burger sauce with lighter than light mayo, ketchup, Worcestershire sauce and this yummy Heinz chipotle I found that's only 45 calories for 100ml and you only need a dash. Sorry I'm veering off track......my point being the cheddar was my healthy A and was so yummy with the low syn sauce df made! And my bun was my healthy b! 

I got the rocky road today and the peanut one, didn't realise the peanut one is double the syns of the others though and can only have 1 as a healthy extra, still they are worth a try!


----------



## nicki01

Well done bailey, that's fab!
I'm not at all looking forward to weigh in tomorrow, don't think I've done well this week. 
I haven't gone over my syns but I just have a feeling its not going to be good! 
I've been up all night with my poorly toddler! She has lovingly brought home a sickness bug from nursery and I have te estate agent coming this morning to do an Inspection, I've a bath full of sick covered sheets and towels which I need to go rinse of and get in the machine!
Hope you ladies are all doing ok.
I've been hungry all week this week, I've no idea why I just want to eat constantly!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh wow that sounds bad. Hope your LO recovers really soon! Poor thing!
As for being hungry, eat! Just do it sensibly! And if you are struggling, talk to us and/or your consultant. :) Hope you lost something anyway cause I bet after that night you could do with a boost too! :)


----------



## nicki01

I keep craving chocolate and redbull! I want to eat a whole bar of galaxy lol! 
When I get hungry I try and fill up on fruit and then have my sw rocky road bar in the evening with a cuppa.
Last week I mostly ate jacket potatoes and omelette for my dinner whereas this week I've been eating my usual dinner like steak and potatoes with green beans and sausage casserole with salad all cooked in sw way and syned what I need to. So I think I'm thinking I may not have lost because I haven't changed my food whereas actually I have been doing 1/3 super free and frylight etc. I hope I have lost as then it will boost my confidence that just the small changes to my usual foods are making a difference!
Waffled on a bit there but hopefully it makes sense!!

Charlie hasn't been sick since 5am and I've anti bacteria sprayed my entire house and washing everything at 60 degrees so hopefully I've kicked the bug! Praying my 1 year old doesn't get it.
I bathed Charlie and she got out and ran round my bedroom bouncing on the bed so she is feeling much better!


----------



## AngelUK

It absolutely made sense. It does seem to me that the little bit of change IS what is needed but we shall see. I am crossing my fingers for you! 

Your little girl does sound as if she has kicked the bug! Dominic had it the other week and he was fine the next day so I think these bugs usually don't last long. And phew, Sebastian didn't get it, either. So FX too that Tori doesn't get it :)


----------



## Katerz

Eeeeek got some catching up to do I shall do it at weigh in later. I'm not feeling hopeful this week :(


----------



## Katerz

Hit target woop woop!


----------



## AngelUK

Ooh congrats and well done! We would miss you here though so do come and tell us how you are doing maintaining etc?


----------



## Katerz

I'll still stick around, I think I'm boring hubby with slimming world chat haha! :D


----------



## AngelUK

hehe poor hubby ;)
35lbs is just so amazing! Do you feel fantastic?! I bet you have lost quite few dress sizes there, are going to shop for new things or do you still have nice things from before?


----------



## baileybubs

Nicki sorry to hear bout your LO, sounds like she's feeling better already though. And don't worry about not losing I'm sure you will, just the little changes can make a massive difference. It's once we have started losing the weight I think we will need to be more cautious of syns. For now I'm sure my bodies just losing the weight coz I'm not eating all the rubbish I used to! 
And slimming world can be deceiving, you can still eat all the things you like it's just about moderation isn't it? 

Katerz well done and congratulations on hitting target!!! That must feel amazing!! Deffo stick around Hun!

I'm so hungry today and I don't know why? I'm starving right now and don't know what to eat. I'm sick of having fruit all the time but I don't know what else to have and I've used enough syns for today so have none spare really :-(


----------



## AngelUK

Have you got potatoes and maybe some baked beans or cottage cheese? I usually have a side salad with that or maybe just cucumber.


----------



## baileybubs

Think I'm gonna make a quick potato rosti and have it with poached egg and spinach. That should fill me! Just need to get this little chap out of my arms and into his cot lol!


----------



## AngelUK

oooh that sounds wonderful!


----------



## baileybubs

I've just gotta hope ds let's me have enough time to make it! He's fast asleep in my arms coz I'm struggling getting him to sleep in his cot and he disturbs dd so I let him fall asleep downstairs then take him up. Fingers crossed he goes into his cot ok!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh FX! Mine were crap sleepers at that age so I sympathise!


----------



## nicki01

Wow well done katerz, that's brilliant! 
Got my little monsters to bed but tori is whimpering in her sleep so I'm wondering if she is getting sick now!! 
Both my girls are bad sleepers, its a nightmare!
Charlie wakes up from 1am till 5am and repeatedly talks about numberjacks and tori still at 15 months old wakes every 3 hours!! Its improved in the last 6 weeks tho, she was 2 hourly since birth so 3 is moving forward I guess!
I don't know if lack of sleep will affect my weight, I've put on a stone since I had her!


----------



## AngelUK

I put on about that too since I had my boys and mostly in that first sleepless year. :( Definitely makes me comfort eat when I have not had enough sleep. And OH and I bickered soo much it was awful, so there was also an element of misery too which also makes me eat! 
Dominic went through months and months of waking every 45 minutes and a night where I got two two hour blocks of sleep was brilliant! Sigh. In the end we did a type of sleep training where we we went to him when he woke but didn't pick him up and just silently sat with him. It took about 3 nights for him to no longer wake in between his feeds. And then I started watering down his 4am bottle more and more and he stopped waking for that and then suddenly he didn't wake for his midnight bottle any more either. It was like a dream come true. lol
FX your LOs soon sleep better too!


----------



## Katerz

AngelUK said:


> hehe poor hubby ;)
> 35lbs is just so amazing! Do you feel fantastic?! I bet you have lost quite few dress sizes there, are going to shop for new things or do you still have nice things from before?

I feel fab! It's been a very long time since I was this size I've gone from 16 to 10-12. I am smaller than I was at my wedding! 

I need to do a big clothes shop but it's having the cash to do that lol my birthday is next month so I have asked for shop vouchers so I can go mad. It's so hard to shop and not end up with stuff for LO haha


----------



## Katerz

When I'm feeling peckish I like to make syn free potato wedges ping them I'm the microwave for a few mins then put in the oven yum!

I won an actifry a couple if months ago THEY ARE BRILLIANT!

We have been so so fortunate with Lily sleeping, she's gone through the night since she was teeny, when she does have a bad night its a total shock to the system...and usually when I have work the next day cheeky monkey!

Right i think I'm all caught up apologies if I have missed anything!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I bet that will be great when you can go and buy all those new clothes in your new size katerz! I can't wait for that! 

My dd is a great sleeper, she sleeps 7-7 but that's only been since she was about 6 monts. Before that we had night wakings and a phase of waking for the day at 5.30! She was quite colicky though and demanding during the day. Ds on the other hand is a dream during the day, so laid back and easy going (although naps are stating to become a pain coz all of a sudden he's needing movement to fall asleep), but at night he sleeps 8-1 and then wakes every 1-2 hours coz he wriggle so much be wakes himself. If I cuddle him or move his position he calms down half the time but the rest I need to either give him a bottle or rock him in the nursing chair. I'm definately the same with the sleep deprivation and bickering with df, I then comfort eat. I also tend to start feeling a bit isolated and cabin fever coz I never go out and df works evenings so I eat coz I think it's the only luxury I have, can't even get a shower or bath these days most of the time lol!

I just tried the rocky road hi fi bar and it's yummy! Prefer the double choc one though I think.


----------



## baileybubs

Just realised that made me sound a bit icky lol, I do get a shower but it's usually a 30 second one when df has ever so kindly taken 30 mins getting ready himself and we only have 5 mins til he leaves for work, would love a nice relaxing bath one of these days lol!


----------



## AngelUK

I totally know those showers! I only shower or bathe now when the boys are in bed. So I go through the day all icky lol.


----------



## nicki01

I've taken to buying 2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner to save a few minutes in my 2.5 minute shower lol. 

I've been doing good today, banana for breakfast, ham sandwich and salad for lunch with a muller light and I went for a walk round the shops for an hour this morning!
Really nervous about my weigh in later! Fingers crossed! 

I've got my shopping coming later, ordered some quark. What do you ladies use it for, need some ideas!


----------



## AngelUK

I use it instead of butter on toast and then put sliced cherry tomatoes on it or cucumber. It is also nice with berries mixed with powdered sweetener (I use splenda) instead of cream. Or you can make syn free pancakes with it by adding 1 whisked egg to a tablespoon of quark and mix together to make a batter. Add sweetener for sweet pancakes or herbs for savoury.
You can also use it instead of cream for a pasta carbonara.
oh and I haven't tried this yet but one lady at my group said that Options (2syns) mixed with quark is a nice chocolate mousse alternative.
Or you can use it in a soup as again an alternative to cream. It is really yummy in tomato soup 
:)


----------



## nicki01

When everyone talks of sweetener, is it just the tub of sweetener that is in the sugar isle?
I buy the sweetener tablet things for tea but have ordered the powder (sugar like) one, is that the right one?


----------



## AngelUK

I am guessing so. I have this one https://www.concordextra.com/img_uploads/splenda-granulated-60g-20GSPS60_1.jpg


----------



## baileybubs

I just use asda's low calorie powdered sweetener.

And I use quark for loads now, it's become my new staple item in my fridge lol! I've so far used it to make pepper sauce, leek and cheese macaroni, mixed berry ice cream (more like a frozen yoghurt but it's nice!), mix it with boiled egg to make a version of egg mayo, mackerel/sardine/tuna pate for on ryvita, carbonara, it goes nicely on top of chilli instead of sour cream........errrr ooh I mix it with pineapple, bacon and fried mushrooms to put in a jacket potato. I don't think there's much I haven't done with it lol! 

Why is it us mummies only get the 2 minute showers not the daddies lol? Always the unfair balance isn't it? My df takes so long getting showered and dressed in a morning, I don't know where they get the idea that it's women who take ages when it's men! We have to do it whilst multitasking and watching the children too lol!! Tonight I'm going to attempt a bath coz my son seems to be sleeping well from about 8pm now, guarantee that means he'll be fussy tonight so I can't lol!


----------



## Katerz

I've not used quark, I have not really thought about it! 

If I leave the bathroom door open showers are generally shared with LO..we have no choice she is coming in and usually fully clothed!!


----------



## Katerz

Dug out an old recipe I love! KFC style chicken wrap.

Check out the video 
https://youtu.be/5ZjyeDPAFoI

Yum!


----------



## nicki01

Lost 3lbs! :-D super super happy!!
Didn't stay for group today as my partner has come home poorly with the bug, its a nasty bug this one and I'm so done with cleaning up sick :-( there is absolutely no warning so its very messy!

Anyway, I'm really spurred on for the next week and have purchased the 12 week countdown, lookin forward to getting my Xmas book next week


----------



## AngelUK

Well done, yay! :D 
I am going to buy the 12 week thing next week too and am hoping the book will help with xmas lol
Hope your OH will recover soon :)


----------



## Katerz

Woop well done on your loss.

I keep looking at the mince pies on that book cover. ..mmmmm


----------



## baileybubs

Well done Hun that's great!! Fab loss! I'm tempted to buy the 12 week countdown myself actually just for the book lol! You'll have to let me know if it's any good! 

Sorry your OH has the bug now too! I hate it when my df is sick coz he wants looking after too and I have enough with my kids lol!


----------



## nicki01

I can't wait to get the book next week! I'm a sucker for mince pies, I wonder what the least syn ones there are out there or I could maybe look for a recipe!


----------



## baileybubs

Sadly my fave christmas food is christmas cake or just any fruit cake really which is loaded with syns lol, might have to avoid it this year lol


----------



## AngelUK

my downfall will be chocolate and Christmas biscuits :( Not looking forward to seeing OH gobble them and me not have any. Sob sob lol


----------



## nicki01

I'm dreading that bit too! My sister and I don't bother doing presents, we buy each other tins of Chocs instead so I know there is at least 2 Tins coming here. Will need to figure out the syns so I can have maybe a few occasionally!


----------



## Katerz

The celebration ones are 2 syns per sweetie I think. It's around the same for roses and the others but double check as I could be wrong ;)

Diet coke chicken tonight with noodles MMMMMM


----------



## AngelUK

sounds DELISH!


----------



## Katerz

It was, and plenty for my lunch tomorrow.

Slow cooker season now too mmmmm lots of comfort dinners.


----------



## AngelUK

I made the SW cauliflower cheese. Super easy and actually rather yummie. Am trying to super speed a bit cause (and I know I shouldn't) I weighed myself and I haven't lost anything this week so far and I am so disheartened. Am going to make the 12 speed soup tomorrow to help me. Sounds yuck but I have found it online and apparently it is nice.
https://www.minimins.com/slimming-world-recipes/135012-super-speed-soup.html


----------



## Katerz

My friend makes this and it makes LOADS get the tupperware ready. Hehe


----------



## AngelUK

Have you tried it? Is it ok tasting? And does it help her lose more?


----------



## baileybubs

I weighed myself and I've put on a pound!! Don't know how and I know I shouldn't have. But I'm due on my period so I do feel a little bloated.
Got to remember that some people's bodies will lose weight one week and gain the next even if you do exactly the same! 

I've never tried the speed soup, might give it a go!

Mmmm bet the diet coke chicken was yummy!


----------



## AngelUK

It will be water retention due to AF. I often feel bloated too and lots of ladies in my group gain or maintain during AF. 
I think I am going to skip the soup. I read a little more about it on an old diet forum. Apparently it doesn't do all that much even when you eat it twice a day for a week wacko:!! never meant to do that anyway) but does give you a windy tummy. But I will try and find more recipes like the cauliflower cheese last night where you naturally have more super free.


----------



## Katerz

I've not tried the soup and I'm not sure whether my friend does ser a great difference. It can be a bit hit n miss taste wise!

Bailey AF will have something to do with your gain grrr as if they weren't annoying enough as it is!


----------



## nicki01

Look how long our thread is..... 17 pages! Wahooo! Lol.
I've got to go to a friends birthday tonight, what's the lowest syn drink? Not alcohol as we will have the girls with us so I won't be drinking!
Usually I would drink coke or lime and lemonade! Or j20. Water all night is going to pretty boring, what do you all drink?
I've only had 4 syns today so have them left?

I've just eaten an omelette & salad so I won't eat from the buffet (that's going to be so hard lol)


----------



## baileybubs

Do you like diet coke? Any diet drink is free, diet lemonade maybe? 

Don't best yourself up though if you do get tempted by the buffet, just make sure you choose sensibly, but obviously avoid if you can! 

I don't know what's wrong with me this week I'm so hungry in the evening! I'm gonna have to make myself something to eat again once dd goes to bed coz I'm starving!


----------



## Katerz

I'm out tonight also, I shall be alternating vodka and diet coke and plain diet cokes. I've not been out drinking in over a year do I am being cautious haha!

Try to stick with diet stuff nicki, cordial and soda might also be an option?


----------



## AngelUK

I always only drink diet coke anyway as I don't like the taste of alcohol. You can have something from the buffet I am sure and now that you are more sure of which food is which I am sure there will be something you can enjoy! Hope you have a great time anyway :)


----------



## nicki01

I came home at 9:30 as Charlie had a huge meltdown because she couldn't use the dj's laptop lol. It was a nice evening tho, Charlie was trying to dance with the other children which makes a change as usually she doesn't want to interact with others, her autism gives her huge socialisation struggles. 

I was good and had a pint of diet coke and some carrot sticks!!! 
Left my oh there with his friends only he forgot to take his key so I'm sat waiting for him lol. My own fault as I insisted he stay and enjoy himself! I'm sat with a cuppa catching up on coronation street with my danced out girlies sound asleep in there beds!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw sounds like you had a good time, and well done on the diet coke and carrot sticks. You have more restraint than me! I ate a big bag of popcorn, this isn't an excuse but I'm having a very stressful time at the mo (I've asked df to leave as he has a gambling/spending problem) and I just needed something to cheer me up so I ate the popcorn :-( 
It was nice though lol! I intend to have wine tonight too as dd is at my parents, and with AF due I'll be lucky if I don't gain this week!! But it's par for the course I guess, gotta take the rough with the smooth haven't we and I won't let it put me off plan or give up. 

Well done to Charlie for socialising btw that's great Hun!


----------



## AngelUK

Aw well done for the diet coke and carrot sticks! And for Charlie socialising :). I have another online friend who has an autistic daughter, but who is a little younger than yours, I doubt she could take her to a party like that. She would have a meltdown with that many people. I guess they are all different but that makes me think that Charlie is doing well? Hope so anyway. :)

baileybubs I am so sorry for what you are going through! How heartbreaking and aggravating. Do you think he will seek help? And well done you for not giving up on slimming. Cause in the end that is something you are doing for _you_. But yes, sometimes one just needs a treat! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

thanks hun, he says he doesnt need help he can stop by himself, but after weeks amd weeks of him getting subs from his boss from his wages its clear that he cant. I can only help him so much if he isnt willing to help himself so I asked him to leave, I think he thought I didnt mean it at first but now he gets it. Thing is he's not begging or pleading to stay either so that makes me sad. Hence the popcorn lol!


----------



## AngelUK

:( then he is in it deeper than he thinks. If he would rather leave and gamble than be with you and your LOs, then it is indeed better this way. Easier said than done but I am really impressed with your resolution and mummy bear protective instincts. Stay strong!


----------



## nicki01

Charlie is doing really well, she is a different child to what I new this time last year! She couldn't speak a word and now I can't keep her quiet lol. It all depends on her mood as to whether I can take her to busy places, some time she will just freeze, cover her ears and scream no and refuse to go into somewhere because its to much, we were in luck yesterday as we were the 2nd people to the party, as it was a surprise we had to get there early so there was no people, no music etc, it started gradually, music started low and then got higher as people turned up and then the lights off and Charlie didn't notice it fill up! Fab night and she slept right through aswell! Bonus! Lol.

I'm sorry to hear your having it tough bailey. Hopefully once he has spent sometime alone he may realise what he is missing. Hopefully be the kick up the butt needed. 
I think you done well with only a bag of popcorn, I would be having a feast in your shoes!! Still good to keep yourself focused and keep up with sw for yourself.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw she sounds like she does really well in social situations Hun, not that I have much experience with autism at that age but I know a lot of people I work with just can't stand being in any social situation. How old is Charlie? Sorry I'm sure it says in your siggy!

And thanks guys, I went way off the wagon today. I completely just forgot to eat breakfast! I thought I had eaten but realised I hadn't! I then ate some soup but couldn't be bothered making tea as dd is at my mums, and then I drunk a bottle of wine, so not been very good at all! 

And my df is still ignoring me and won't talk to me about our issues, so not having the best time! But I'm sure it will all be ok in the end.


----------



## nicki01

Charlie will be 4 in December, she has had an assessment done recently and they put her social level at 8-20 months and noted it was nearer the lower end so I'm finding it hard that her sister being only 15 months has a higher level of social skills (its also quite evident when they are together) so it really makes my day when I see snippets of her trying/progress!

Bailey tomorrow is a new day! You can get back on track, did he leave when you asked? Or is he still there ignoring you?
Sadly you have to wait for him to realise he has an issue before he can try and fix it, until then your talking to a brick wall. I hope things start to look better for you and he thinks about you guys.


----------



## AngelUK

Lost 3lbs :) Would have FINALLY gotten my 1st stone sticker today but had to rush off and couldn't stay for group. But just losing 3 pounds makes me feel so much better already! :)

How are you ladies? 
Any news from OH Bailey? Nicki is right, you can only help when he wants and accept help. But I know how horrible you must feel, especially in regards to your LOs. Tons of :hugs:! Look after yourself xx


----------



## nicki01

Well done angel! I can't wait to hit a stone, you must be so pleased! Shame about the sticker but there is next week to get it. 
Do you have a goal in mind to how much you want to lose?
I couldn't stay for group last week and have ran out of sw bars and really miss them! Can't wait to get more Thursday. 

Hope your doing ok bailey??

I've been up the docs today with my little ones rash and it turns out she has had an allergic reaction to something! Stumped as to what tho?!!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry for being MIA ladies, my df, well i guess I should say my ex, has told me that he doesn't love me. So I've gone from a possible temporary separation to a permanent one. It's broken my heart really. I know I wanted him to leave to sort himself out and we had our problems but I was hoping we could work on them and I still love him despite all of his reckless behaviour. But apparently all the arguing and fighting has made him decide he doesn't love me anymore. So as you can guess I have not stuck to plan at all the last couple of days, and yet still I lost 2lb and got my half stone sticker!!! No idea how!!!

Angel well done on your stone!! That's awesome!! It feels great when you get a little certificate doesn't it?
I got slimmer of the week again, think coz I was the only person who had lost weight last week too as well as losing 2lbs this week.

Nicki aw it must be so nice when you see Charlie coping well in situations like that. I bet you were so proud of her. 

I've been naughty today and had pizza with goats cheese on it!! My friend took me out for tea coz my ex had the day off work so he had the kids all day (at my house coz he's only staying in someone's spare room). I couldn't help myself I'm feeling all the emotions under the sun and I just wanted a treat lol, again! I will be back on plan tomorrow though, I'm not gonna let him take my weight loss away from me too. It's the only thing I seem to have control of at the moment.


----------



## AngelUK

I am so sorry Bailey! This really sucks! How horrible! 
What is he like as a dad? Do you think in that respect at least you can work something out with him? 
And well done on the weight loss! And you are right, don't let him take that away, this is something that is for you and you can and will succeed! The occasional treat won't harm you as long as you are on plan the rest of the week. And I do think the fitter and better you feel, the more it will help you also to get over this. Tons of :hugs: in the meantime!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Hun. He's a great dad and I think in a few weeks time it's gonna really start to get to him that he's not living with them any more, but if he genuinely doesn't love me anymore then he'll have to get used to it. My mum seems to think he's just running away coz he's not coping with the responsibility and he's confusing a tough time in the relationship with not loving me. I'm not getting my hopes up that's the case though, I'm just gonna keep on moving forward as if he doesn't love me. If he does and he turns around and asks to come back we'll have to go from there and see what happens but I can't live hoping one day he might decide he wants to come back.


----------



## AngelUK

You seem to have a very healthy attitude towards it all. You are obviously a very strong woman and you are going to be a fantastic role model for your kids and especially your little girl. I always think we should not accept things we would find unacceptable if they happened to our own kids. Stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## nicki01

As angel said, your very level headed through all of this. Your doing amazing. And the weight loss too is fantastic. 
I hope things go smoothly for you however things turn out.

I'm doing ok this week I think, although I keep eating the same things most days because I can't be bothered to be adventurous lol! Laziness at its best!!

I haven't got a car today as my partner has taken it into work for an oil change! He's a mechanic who has his own garage so its really handy! 
I was going to walk a good 2 miles up to the range and matalan and have a look for Xmas but now its raining and as much as I don't mind the walk with my loaded double pushchair as it will be good for me, I really really don't want to get wet! :-(


----------



## AngelUK

I know what you mean, the LOs are all nice and cozy under the rain cover and you get soaked lol. I actually have a huge oil cloth hat for that but of course one still gets wet and it is just so uncomfy. I like walking in the rain in the country side but in a city I find it just horrid. 
FX for your weigh in, I think it is tomorrow, right?


----------



## nicki01

I too don't mind walking in it but I have to go down a 2 lane main road and I just think it will horrid walking down it as that's the lengthiest part of the walk! Hope it stops by lunch and I will make the trip!
Yes weigh in tomorrow. I'm nervous but optimistic! I haven't cheated at all, but still don't ever seem to be confident. 
One thing I am really pleased about is how when I started sw I was having a sandwich with side salad for lunch and it wasn't enough, I still need a yoghurt and fruit too but over the last 3 weeks that has for better, now the sandwich and salad fills me up! And the last 3 evenings I have had my dinner and then not got hungry for my biscuits.


----------



## AngelUK

Excellent progress :)
I think you will get more of a feeling for how you did as you get further along in the diet, maybe. 
The other day we went to a favourite cafe again for the first time in over a month and the lady there said that not only could she see that I had lost weight but she thought my skin looked really good too! Was lovely to hear of course and I think all that fruit and water really does help the skin too. I really love this diet even if it is slow! :)


----------



## nicki01

That's really good that people can notice a difference, gives you a boost that's its all worth it. 
I haven't noticed a change but 5lb isn't really much so I've still a way to go before its visible. My partner said my boobs have shrunk slightly lol! That's about right, I want to loose my tummy and my chunky edges but instead my boobs go first lol!


----------



## nicki01

Oh and I just remembered I will get my Xmas book tomorrow :-D excited!!


----------



## baileybubs

You'll notice soon enough Nicki , I'm already fitting into my old jeans that wouldn't go over my fat bum now and that's with just 8lb lost! I don't know if other people can see it but I think my face looks less fat too lol! 

Oooh wish I could have got the 12 week countdown, no money though til my single benefits come in though.

I'm really gonna struggle this week coz a) I don't want to eat!! And b) I cant afford to go good shopping til next week so I've got to use up all the crap I've got in the cupboard and freezer!! It sucks!! So I'm ready for a gain next week!


----------



## Katerz

Eeek behind again. 

1/2 a lb on this week but I'm fine with that still well within target and not bad for a night on the town Saturday followed by a cheesy chip wrap! Lol

Hope everyone is ok... I shall try to catch up.

Xmas book goes on sale next week I believe (not that I NEED anymore SW books hah!)


----------



## nicki01

Bailey its tough when you have nothing in but crap, I do find I keep popping to the shops midweek to fill up on fruit and salad which I never done before so its costing me a bit extra! I'm sure once your settled and got your money sorted you will be back on track, just do the best you can with what you have, can't do any more than that!

Katerz I imagine that cheesy chip wrap was well worth the 1/2 lb!! Mmmmm! You will drop that no problem!

I lost 1lb this week. I left the house saying as long as I lose a lb I will be happy, well actually I'm not happy lol. I secretley wanted 2 but didn't tell anyone that!!
Got to get another lb off for next week for my 1/2 stone!!


----------



## AngelUK

Every loss is good! But I know what you mean. I am trying hard to eat more super free than free and constantly look for new recipes that are easy like that. The cauliflower cheese bake is nice if you are a bit generous with the mustard powder and use extra mature cheese. And it is not expensive :) But yes I too buy lots of fruit salads. I have bought whole watermelons but they are a bit hit and miss on ripeness at this season. Maybe I will look into froze berries more, that might be another thing one could stock up on and they'll taste lovely in yoghurts etc


----------



## Katerz

Tonight I did beef and bean hotpot from the all in one book it was sooooo tasty I had seconds and enough for two lunches....oh and fed hubby with it too.

Love comfort meals mmmmm

Have you Googled what a lb of fat looks like? Give it a go if not you may be surprised, I used to get disappointed with 1lb losses but felt much better after being able to visualise it :) I always send the pic to my mum when she is disappointed.


----------



## baileybubs

Katerz I was gonna tell Nicki the same thing! If you look at a picture of what a pound of fat looks like you won't say "only" a pound, coz it's massive lol!! A loss is a loss and sometimes your body slows and speeds up for no reason. You might find you have a bigger loss this week (however I do get what you mean, I'm the same I say I'd be happy with a pound but secretly would only be happy with 2lb or more lol!!) 

Mmmmm that beef and bean hotpot sounds delish katerz!!!

Angel I get frozen berries, they are ok for in yoghurts or you can make instant ice cream with them, blitz them whilst frozen with some quark and sweetener. I made some and ate it straight away and it was yum but don't then freeze it coz then it goes a bit bitty and grainy. It's best to just make as you want it. It's very tart but I like that lol! 

Ladies I'm going to lose this week purely coz I'm not eating!!! Which means when I eventually do start eating I'll gain again! I just can't bring myself to eat, it's pure laziness coz I can be bothered cooking and I'm feeling sorry for myself. Need to snap out of it and just move forward don't i?


----------



## AngelUK

Unfortunately on this diet if you do not eat, your body will start conserving energy and you won't lose any and yes, pile on weight as you start eating. It is a real bummer. So do try to eat a little bit at least! I hope things get sorted out for you really soon! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know, I know I'm being bad!! I've done better so far today, I made myself eat breakfast! 

And I've got stuff sorted for tea, just need to sort lunch now but I'm thinking potato and cottage cheese with salad


----------



## AngelUK

Sounds perfect! :)


----------



## nicki01

There was 3 pumpkins on the table and she made us pick them up and guess the weights! The biggest one I guessed to be a stone. I was so happy when she said its was 6.5lb as I've lost 6 so far and it really was quite heavy!
I know a lb is good and I'm still pleased I lost but still can't shake the fact I was secretley hoping for 2! 

I'm doing spag Bol tonight but its a jar so I need to look at the syns. I've got extra lean 5% mince and carrots and mushrooms to throw in but haven't had any syns today so I'm ok for the jar in there, I never eat alot of spag Bol anyway. I'm going to get walking again this week as I want to get more Xmas shopping done so will hit the high street, last week I didn't do much so maybe that didn't help me. 
I'm dreading if I stay the same or get a gain I think I will cry lol.


----------



## nicki01

I'm also getting fed up of people's comments, whilst most would think its a good thing its really annoying the hell out of me! 
'Oh you don't need to lose weight, why are you going to sw'
I really want to say, do you want me to strip naked and point it out! Whilst I'm pleased you think I don't need to lose weight, I actually do! I have back fat, love handles and underneath this floaty top a tummy that looks 5 months pregnant, also a double chin that if I even slightly move my head in one direction will stick out! Lets not forget my bum that now has cellulite dimples in it! But hey I won't go because you think I look ok with clothes on!!!'
Ahhh! I could scream! I can't wear fitting clothes because I will get mistaken for being pregnant again, which has happened once already!!
Why can't people accept its a personal thing??!!


----------



## AngelUK

lol well I am glad you look so good in clothes. Everyone I have told about SW said Oh well done you for doing that. 
Id just say Thanks but losing my preggo weight is cheaper than buying a whole new wardrobe ;)


----------



## Katerz

My MIL was terrible with the comments she started saying I didn't need to lose weight blah blah then halfway through started saying I'm wasting away and to stop and NOW she shows off to her friends about MY weight loss. Oh and the latest is that after 8 months of her comments she now wants to join SW!

Bad day foodwise, put on a little party for LO, my friends kids (a fellow SWer) and my nephew and ended up eating lots of naughty food. Feeling a bit sick now but will pull it back before Wednesday eeeek


----------



## nicki01

I didn't mean it to sound big headed lol. I honestly do not look good, I think people just don't realise that its actually quite an issue as I'm always in really baggy clothes. And they make me feel stupid with their comments!
Had my spag Bol but I'm still trying to figure out what the syns were as I can't find the sauce on the app! Hopefully not to bad as I've eaten it now lol.

Waiting for a doctor to call me back as my little ones rash has got really bad :-(
Looks like we will be heading off to the out of hours docs some time tonight!
Its so horrid to see her itching so bad


----------



## AngelUK

Kate your MIL sounds weird lol. Hope she is otherwise not too difficult?
And when you say you will pull it back before Wednesday, do you mean for a weigh in? Do you still go?

Nicki you didn't sound big headed at all! :hugs: I was laughing cause it is so unlikely for anyone to say that to me and I would not get offended but probably think they need glasses or they are big fat liers lol.
Sorry your little one still has such a bad rash. No idea still what is causing it?


----------



## nicki01

No haven't a clue! I've just put a picture up on my rash thread from today, its awful. Her skin feels like sandpaper!
She is so uncomfy and barely sleeps through crying and itching, I can't imagine how she must feel!


----------



## Katerz

Oh sounds awful poor poppet have you considered an antihistamine to help ease itching?

Mil has been difficult a LOT in the past, I have now learnt to let pretty much everything she does/says go. 

Yes Wednesday is weigh day, I will still go as the group is fab and I definitely think it's great motivation to stay on track....plus food tasting next week mmmmmm lol


----------



## AngelUK

I looked at the pics and it looks so painful! Poor little thing! :(


----------



## nicki01

Yeh I've got her on piriton but she can only have it twice a day because of her age but its not enough, it wears off after 3-4 hours so its only giving relief for 8 out of 24 hours. Still waiting for the doctor to call, she is asleep on the sofa but I don't want to put her to bed incase they want me to take her down!


----------



## Katerz

Oh I've just read back a couple of posts and noticed you've got a thread on it already oops! I will go read that ; )

Bless her hate it when the littles get sick :(


----------



## nicki01

Well today I was planning on a good walk round the shops and a stroll up the high street but that was scupperd as the doctor didn't call back till 5am and we went down at 11, then there was over an hours wait as they were behind, so by the time I got out and went and collected my eldest from nannies house it was 1pm and we had not had lunch yet! So shops got missed today. 
Finally got some answers and treatment for tori, she has Scarlett fever and has been suffering all week as the doctor mis diagnosed her the first time! Also possibly infected a few people along the way as we have seen both my sisters this week and they both have children, she also went to nursery on Friday as we didn't think she was contagious! :-/ have to break the news to them Monday!
How's everyone's weekend planned?
I've got some gammon in the fridge so thinking I might have that tonight with salad and egg and tomorrow is a chicken roast!


----------



## AngelUK

I just saw it on your other thread! My goodness your poor LO! Thank golly they can now treat her properly!

Yesterday I miscounted my syns completely and went SOO overboard that I cannot have any today. What happened was that my lovely OH cooked for me and I asked him the syns and he said 4 and I just assumed that was for the whole recipe (a broccoli bake) but it turns out that it was 4 per portion and I had the lot cause I didn't eat it as a side dish but as the whole meal. So that is 16 syns!! I wanted to die cause I also had my Freddo AND a Starbucks cappuccino! WAH! I see this is going to be a week of no loss again at best :cry:. I will try and be good and do 2/3 superfree and 1/3 free to compensate but am not hopeful :(


----------



## nicki01

You may be able to get it back by weigh in day if your good till then. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nicki01

How is everyone doing? 

Not much exciting going on here. I'm looking up recipes, so far I want to do the cheesy broccoli bake and find an easy curry I can make?


----------



## AngelUK

I lost 1lbs, not fantastic but better than I feared. But I have to go to Switzerland for a day tomorrow and I am worried that I will eat stuff I shouldn't like chocolate lol. It is only for 24 hours though so hopefully I am not going to go overboard.
Apart from that I am ok really, how is your LO? I hope the rash is heaps better already?
xx


----------



## nicki01

Well done, I googled like everyone said last week 1lb and was really amazed at just how much it is. 

My tori is much better thanks, she is still itching and its still there but only if you touch her, you can't see it anymore she just feels all bumpy! 
I have just seen an advert on tv for KFC and they now sell brownies, I could eat a tonne right now! I'm so desperate for chocolate!! I can't have any because I think it will make me want it more if I had a bit!!


----------



## AngelUK

Are you getting AF? I always want chocolate then! But I had 8 giant chocolate buttons as my syns treat today (apart from the semi skimmed milk in 2 coffees at playgroup :wacko: and the Caffe Nero cappuccino). But I think in future I will invest more points into chcolates and less into coffees lol
btw I got my xmas book today and it looks AMAZING!! There is a syn free pannacotta in there that I am dying to try out!


----------



## nicki01

No that's next week and then I will want it even more!! Lol.
Oh yeah, I forgot about mine, I got it last week but came in and put it away and haven't looked at it! Will have a look through tomorrow and I need to finish the magazine I started reading.

I added banana and strawberry to a muller light this morning! Yummy! I've just had another one, its made it more like a nice dessert for me now.


----------



## AngelUK

sounds great, banana is always yummy in yoghurt or even on bread on top of quark with a tiny bit of cinnamon!


----------



## nicki01

Hope everyone is well?
I'm weighing in tonight, fingers crossed for my half a stone :-/
Bailey are you ok? Haven't seen you for a while.


----------



## Katerz

Fingers crossed nicki good luck.

Another 1/2 on so this week shall be working to get that off so I'm bang on target again. 

Taster evening last night and I NEED to get the recipe for cinnamon swirls, weetabix cake, banana and cous Cous cake mmmmm sooo goood :D


----------



## nicki01

When we had our taster a few weeks ago a lady done the weetabix cakes, I liked them to have a bite of but found they were a bit to weetabixy for me lol. Our leader done a rice pudding made with cream soda that I need to find the recipe for as that was really yummy!

Cinnoman swirls sound good!


----------



## AngelUK

I caved and had too much chocolate while in Switzerland but not tons either. So I am hoping my being good today will make up for it lol

Nicki FX for your weigh in! And how is your LO? Hope the rash is better?

Kate I love cinnamon swirls! And the other things sound good too! Are they on the SW website? Good luck with getting back to target again. A lady in my group is on target and she always allows herself up to 3lbs+ and then goes back on the plan to lose it before it gets more. Sounds like a good plan as it would be too disheartening if it got a lot and you had to struggle all over again. but we shall see when I get to my goal in a decade or so lol. I want to lose another 3 stone which sounds like SOO much and I fear it will take ages. But at least I am not suffering in the meantime :)

Bailey I hope you are doing ok. We are thinking of you sending strengthening vibes your way!


----------



## Katerz

Just found a recipe yummy


Ready rolled puff pastry sheet
2tbsp granulated sweetener 
2tbsp half sugar (silver spoon)
2tbsp ground cinnamon

Unroll the pastry sheet. Mix the sweetener, half sugar and cinnamon together and put on the pastry sheet. Roll it up long ways (like a Swiss roll) using a little water to 'glue' the edges. 
Cut into 18 rolls, place on a baking tray and bake at 180/gas 4 for 10-15 mins. 


I think I'm going to try and stick to target weight as much as possible because I know I would go a bit silly and lose control.

NOW all I can think of is cinnamon swirls lol


----------



## AngelUK

doesn't sound too difficult to make. What the syn count?


----------



## nicki01

Lost 1.5lb so got my half a stone 

I got the recipe for mincemeat swirls last night, an alternative for mince pies! Going to make them for Xmas!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh well done! :D Hope you are pleased that it is more than last time? And how do you feel the diet is going overall now that you have been doing it for a while? Do you think it is something you will be able to stick with till target?


----------



## nicki01

Yeh I'm really pleased. I was hoping for the pound so the extra half is fab! 

Yeh I will definatly keep at it, I've been eating mainly the same things, ham sandwich lunch and omelette for dinner mostly, but I've got some recipes together that I want to try and that my partner will eat to so I'm really keen to get shopping and experiment. Going to do chicken enchiladas that I got a recipe for last night some point next week. My partner is keen for me to experiment to as I'm not very adventurous with cooking usually. 
I'm not looking forward to Xmas though, I love eating chocolate and mince pies so am hoping I'm not going to be too deprived as I don't want to mess up how well I've done!

There is a lady in my group who has lost 2 stone in 8 weeks! I'm really amazed how she has done it, she is amazing lol.


----------



## AngelUK

I have a lady like that in my group. She is a lot bigger than me so maybe that is why but still, she got her 2 stone sticker the week before I got my 1 stone sticker and she started a few weeks after me. Grr. Good thing she is so nice lol


----------



## Katerz

Ooops left the important syn value off! They are 1 syn each :)

This week will we are having lots of new winter warmer dinners. Starting with cowboy pie today and there will be a campfire stew thrown in at some point yum! I need to recover from the chocolate and cheese straws I ate at my nans yesterday wooops.

Well done on your half a atone nicki!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, sorry for going MIA!

I had a week of being rubbish with eating (as in I didnt, I drank more wine than ate food lol) but I still lost 2lb, and am back on it this week. I am thinking though that now I am making myself eat again I might maintain or gain even if I stick to plan. But thats ok, I dont mind,

My ex is being a tool about seeing the kids and giving me money. I swear he's a different man to the one I thought I knew. He's clearer thinking the single life is much better for him and seems to have dropped all responsibilities of this family at the door as he left. But thats ok coz my kids only need me (and my mum and dad who are being great lol).
We are moving back to my hometown and moving in with my parents in a big house coz frankly I dont know how I would work/have any kind of adult contact if I stay where I am. His family know whats going on and whilst they are being nice and asking how I am etc they havent exactly offered to help me.

So now I am seeing all this as an exciting new beginning and I am now even more motivated to lose this mummy tummy lol!!

Those cinammon swirls sound yum katerz!! What are you doing so far to try and maintain?

Angel I've still got about 2 stone (maybe even more if I change my target) too which feels like it will take forever but we can do it!!

Nicki well done on 1.5 lbs! Just think how much you could lose in the 6 weeks before Christmas if you keep losing at that rate hun!

I cooked special fried rice with pork the other day, it was lush!!
Then stayed at my mums and she said she had all the stuff in for bolognese, so I made it syn free until I asked her where the tinned tomatoes were and she said "oh no I;ve got dolmio!" DOH!! So theres more syns I didnt intend eating!


----------



## nicki01

Thank you katerz and bailey.

Cowboy pie sound interesting, will have to look that up.

Glad your feeling positive bailey, you clearly have a good head as so many would see the negative sides but as you say, a new adventure for you and your 2. When will you move?

I too am looking to loose about 2 stone and see how I feel with myself from there. I keep thinking it will take ages but I'm half a stone closer in just 4 weeks so I'm hoping to be close to a stone by crimbo. 

We were supposed to be going to see fireworks tonight but as its done nothing but rain all day I'm thinking we will be staying in!


----------



## Katerz

Bailey I have been a bit more relaxed with the naughties BUT given that I have gained 1lb in 2 weeks I'm thinking that I have been a little TOO relaxed! But I did have AF one of those weeks so I'm blaming that lol.

Nicki cowboy pie is cottage pie but cheating a bit with a pack of diced carrot and swede and smash instant mash (and all the other ingredients that go into a cottage pie lol! )

I'm doing it with normal mash though as I couldn't find smash in Asda! Going to put some of it into little pie cases to freeze for LO dinners....she seems to want to live off macaroni cheese at the moment :dohh:


----------



## baileybubs

You'll have to go give me the recipe for that campfire stew (is that what its called lol??) katerz too coz I need more yummy comfort food ideas other than veg broth and beef casserole lol!

Nicki thanks hun, I'm trying to be positive lol, to be honest the fact that my ex is being an arse is helping me coz its making me realise that me and the kids are better off without. He's just acting like you would in a break up without kids involved, washing his hands of me and not wanting to acknowledge me but in doing so he's not seeing the kids. Saying that I managed to get some money off him today woo! So maybe his mum has had a word with him.


----------



## AngelUK

what a loser, sorry he is being such a so and so, bailey :( Good for you getting money off him though :)


----------



## Katerz

This is the campfire stew recipe I'm going to ditch the chilli as hubby is not a fan. Going to attempt it today :)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks hun, might try that myself


----------



## nicki01

Been out this morning and bought the ingredients for sw sheppards pie and lamb hotpot so I have to make it this week  

I'm quite nervous how its going to turn out as usually I cook from jars and packet mixes!


----------



## AngelUK

2lbs off! I am amazed! Not only AF but all the chocolate I had on the flight to and from Switzerland lol!

Sounds lovely, I should try and get my OH to make those recipes as I love Shepherds Pie and Lamb! And hotpot sounds perfect for the weather!


----------



## nicki01

Well done angel, that's fantastic. 
I'm cooking beef and mushrooms in the slow cooker with mash and gravy! Got to go carefull with the gravy. 
Try and get 20 mins on my excercise bike tonight if I can get the kids in bed early enough!


----------



## Katerz

Great loss angel!

If you're in Facebook there is a brill slimmingworld slow cook group FULL of ideas :)


----------



## baileybubs

Well done angel that's great!! 

Nicki don't worry the cooking gets easier the more you do it, and personally I think food made from scratch tastes nicer lol

I've been a bit crap this week. I've convinced myself my ex already has a new gf and it's really upset me. And I can't go to group tomorrow coz I have to go to my hometown to view a house with my parents. So I'll just have to get back on it tomorrow! It's not helping that I'm staying at my parents 1-2 nights a week so have to eat what they are eating.


----------



## nicki01

Weigh in time in a few hours :-/ time of the month so I'm not expecting anything but I will be disappointed if its a gain or maintain lol. 

Made my from scratch sheppards pie last night and it was yummy! Even my other half liked it! 
Omelette tonight once I get home from sw and then lamb hotpot tomorrow!


----------



## Katerz

Good luck nicki. 

I lost 1.5lb this week bringing me 0.5lb under target weight which sets me up for a naughty day tomorrow as it's my birthday.

Tonight I'm off to our consultants other group for miss slinky award giving as she had a Simon Cowell lookalike giving out the awards so it should be a giggle &#128518;


----------



## nicki01

Well done kate, must be nice to have a bit of freedom with it knowing you can get it back in a week or 2!

I lost 1.5lb again! Yay! Happy with that


----------



## AngelUK

Oh well done Kate! Hope you had fun at the Miss Slinky awards Do :) And hope you have a great day tomorrow too :)

Nicki well done on your loss, glad it was a good amount. :) How is your little girl? Hope all better?


----------



## Katerz

Yes it is nice thinking I can have a treat or too without messing up too bad. But I think I will be on plan this week to cover for an off plan day tomorrow. My intention is not worry about what the scale says Wednesday :)


----------



## Katerz

The Simon Cowell lookalike was good apparently he was on This Morning a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## cbeauchene84

Hi everyone. Very new here but thought i'd share my Slimming World experience. I joined 12 years ago now and 9-10 years about (about 9yrs 8 months if we are being exact!) I got to my target with a weight loss of 8st 4lbs. It took me a long time- but I ate healthily, didn't take anything to the extreme and if i'm honest I only really started exercising when I had to to tone the flabby bits up a bit! 

I'm personally not a fan of having "the big binge on weigh in night"- every week at least. But each to their own. Pre pregnancy I allowed myself a selection box, a bag of chocolate coins and a packet of crisps on Christmas day, an Easter egg at Easter and a bar of chocolate and packet of crisps on my birthday- so December time, March/April time and June time. I also gave myself one treat a month on weigh in night whether that be a low syn takeaway, a chocolate bar, a packet of crisps or what not. Now i'm pregnant I wish I could say I was managing to do the same but unfortunately that isn't the case and i'm actually munching a bag of crisps now...oops. 

It does work and it does work long term. I won't say i've stayed perfectly in target since I got there but slips ups have been minor apart from putting on nearly 6lbs due to my wedding and honeymoon- aside from my pregnancy of course and at 32+5 i've gained 35lbs. Oooooops.


----------



## cbeauchene84

Oh and I should probably add- don't think i'm a saint who didn't use her syns all the time. Wine/vodka/gin took care of that no problem. LOL


----------



## AngelUK

Hi cbeauchen84, well done for losing all that weight! And congrats on your pregnancy :)
I am sure you will lose the weight again once the baby is here. For me, it took over 2 years pp to get the motivation to start SW but I am glad I did now. I too am losing much slower than I had hoped but I already feel so much better and lighter. 
I have a way to go yet, so when your LO is here and you feel ready to get back on track, come and join us, I will most likely still be here :)


----------



## nicki01

Well done cbeauchen you have done amazing! 
Really good to read positive stories.

I won the veg raffle last night, in it is a butternut squash. I've never cooked or eaten one! Any ideas will be great?
In my lovely sw bag is: butternut squash, red onion, peppers, carrots and swede.
I can use the rest to do bits but I'm lost with this butternut squash! Is it nice?


----------



## AngelUK

Sorry I have been quiet lately. Have my mum here visiting and been busy cleaning before hand :haha: 
Had my weigh in today and was amazed I lost 1/2 lbs as I thought I would at very best have maintained. Must try harder again this week when mum is gone. 
Don't know if it is seasonal cause it is cold went and grim out but I feel soooo tired, wish I could climb into bed and sleep and doze and read and not be mummy. How horrid of me.

How are you ladies? Hope all is going ok?


----------



## baileybubs

It's not horrid Hun I feel like that too at times. I so look forward to 7pm when they are both asleep (although my daughter is still awake right now playing up!!) and I can just sit and read a book or watch tv. I'll be in bed by 9pm too I bet lol!

Well done on losing 1/2 lb though it's still a loss! I've been rubbish this last week. I didn't get weighed last week coz my ex was being a pain and wouldn't have the kids. I've done a mix of not eaten at all to eaten crap food. If I have maintained I'll be happy to be honest then I'm back on it, I'm determined to get my stone award in 2 weeks which means losing 4lb if I've maintained.


----------



## AngelUK

FX and that is a good determination to have. Only 6 weeks to xmas and I am not sure I can get my wish of my second stone off by then but who knows, I am determined too and will try really hard. 

How are you feeling otherwise Bailey? And have you managed to get some arrangement for some money from your ex for the LOs at least?


----------



## baileybubs

He's been giving me £50 a week now so at least that's something. But apparently he has to leave his rent free place above work and is looking at a flat share so let's see if he still coughs up when he actually has some bills to pay now!! 

I'm feeling better. He's already got an 18 year old girlfriend (he's 27 and I'm 31). I can tell you it's giving me even more motivation to lose the weight!!! Is just shown me what a moron he is really. Even if we weren't working we were together 4 years and have 2 children, he could have shown a bit more respect for me and waited longer. But I think she's the reason he left to be honest. 
But I'm much more positive now and excited about the future. We are moving back to my hometown (living with my parents lol!!) but bonus is live in babysitters lol!


----------



## baileybubs

And I'm sure you can get that second stone by Christmas Hun, how much do you have to lose to achieve that?


----------



## AngelUK

18 wow, that is young :S and for that he leaves his kids... moron indeed!
I think moving in with your parents could work out really well, cause as you say they will be able to babysit and you can think of having a bit of a social life again now and again. I know you will manage your weightloss really well and pick yourself up too and you are an incredible strong role model for your LOs. :hugs:

ETA: I need an extra 8 or 9lbs off. So it would be doable but not if I have any more 1/2lbs losses :S


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Hun. It's not my first rodeo (previous ex-husband too) and I've rebuilt my life once before I know I can do it again. It's hard not to take it as a personal insult that he's left me for a skinny blonde 18 year old though. I know deep down it's coz he's an idiot and only an 18 year old would date a man who just left his fiancée and 2 babies, but it makes me look at myself and think wow isn't that great, my body's a mess from giving him children and now he's shacked up with an 18 year old! Proper slap in the face!!
But it's ok coz I'm gonna focus on SW and living with my parents will mean I can go swimming and to the gym again too, and then a nice REAL man will come along and appreciate me for who I am and take care of me lol!!!


----------



## AngelUK

I can totally understand the pain, I would feel it too. But just remind yourself of how shallow he truly is (and therefore no great loss to you) to prefer pert boobs and a tight belly to his kids and the woman who gave them to him. I doubt he will ever find happiness with those sets of values!


----------



## baileybubs

Everyone I know seems to be of the same opinion that it won't even last 6 months and then he'll be begging me to take him back. And then I'll get the great pleasure of telling him to jog on lol!


----------



## nicki01

Hope everyone is well. Sorry ex is being a prize idiot bailey. At least you can see him for who he truly is, not much of a man by the sounds of it! Pleased to see your still going strong 

Well done on the 1/2 angel. 

I'm super tired of poorly kids! Tori just got over Scarlett fever last week and I had her up the docs again yesterday as her mouth is full of blisters, now she has hand foot and mouth and is really struggling with it, I had 2 hours sleep last night as she just cried all night and I'm dreading tonight! Charlie has come from nursery with blood coming out of her ear???
I've cleaned it and I can't see a scratch, it looks like its coming from inside. I can't take her the docs right now as its her worst place, she is autistic and has a huge fear of the doctors. When she is there she has a huge meltdown and can over power me, so there is no way I will be able to hold her for a doc to look in her ear. She doesn't seem fussed and hasn't complained once about it. Google tells me its a burst ear drum so need to get her checked but may have to get my partner to take her tonight to out of hours.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh dear that does seem rather full on for you latey! Sorry they are so poorly both of them. A bleeding burst eardrum sounds scary! I hope they will both be ok really soon!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear nicki that sounds terrible! I hope they are both ok, must be so hard Hun!! I hate seeing my kiddies sick so both of them sick at once must be so tough to deal with!

Well I didn't get weighed last week but since last weigh in I've lost 1 and a half pounds!!! No idea how coz I've been rubbish but I think jus those little occassions when I could have been bad but didn't have paid off. Back on it now and aiming for 2 and a half pounds this week to get my stone award!! 

I bought the Christmas recipe book today too so looking forward to trying some things in there!


----------



## AngelUK

Well done! I am sure that now knowing what you should avoid must have helped. And doesn't the Xmas book look amazing? I am soo going to try the 0syn pannacotta! I love pannacotta! :)

Nicki how are your LOs now? What time will your OH take her tonight?


----------



## nicki01

I spoke to 111 and a nurse and they are not overly concerned about her ear as she has no other symptoms, they said she may have poked something in there and cut it where I can't see! 
Hopefully it will be ok, tori however went to bed for 20 minutes and is back up crying! 
I hate it when they are poorly and there is nothing I can do. Its because she started nursery 4 weeks ago I think so is picking up every little germ going, the same happened to Charlie when she first started! 

Been lazy with my cooking yesterday and today because I can't get away Long enough to fully prepare make something.


----------



## AngelUK

Let's hope that is it. But I suppose she _would_ have other symptoms wouldn't she, if there was something serious. 
Poor Tori though! One thing after the other! But I am sure it is as you say cause of nursery :S I hope she will eventually manage some restorative sleep tonight. 
We cannot afford to send ours to nursery but I am sure toddler playgroup or gymboree have given them their current (mild) tummy bug. It isn't very bad, just off their food and runny yellow poo but otherwise their usual selves. But still, one cannot help but worry. 
Before I became a mum I had literally NO idea what fear is lol


----------



## Katerz

AngelUK said:


> Let's hope that is it. But I suppose she _would_ have other symptoms wouldn't she, if there was something serious.
> Poor Tori though! One thing after the other! But I am sure it is as you say cause of nursery :S I hope she will eventually manage some restorative sleep tonight.
> We cannot afford to send ours to nursery but I am sure toddler playgroup or gymboree have given them their current (mild) tummy bug. It isn't very bad, just off their food and runny yellow poo but otherwise their usual selves. But still, one cannot help but worry.
> *Before I became a mum I had literally NO idea what fear is lol*

THIS!!! Or when LO falls and I pray she isn't going to come to me with a face full of blood...I'm not too bad with blood but can't handle it when it's LO

On the subject of ill...think Lily is coming down with a cold I can hear her sniffling over the monitor eeeek. Hubby has also been signed off work for two weeks with cluster headaches fun times eeeek.

soooo I don't know whether you have heard BUT SW and iceland have teamed up and will he producing micro meals in 2015 great for when you cannot be bothered to cook!

I keep thinking about the Christmas book mince pies mmmmm

Post birthday weigh in tonight EEEEEK! RIGHT need to get ready for work before I'm late (again for he 3rd time this week!)


----------



## AngelUK

Oh happy belated Birthday! Hope you had a fun day and then it was worth the possible gain ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah our consultant told us yesterday about the micro meals katerz. I think it's great for when you are having a stressful day coz that's when I tend to slip coz I haven't got anything I can eat without cooking from scratch. I wouldn't eat them a lot though coz I reckon fresh food is better. 

Happy belated birthday! Hope the weigh in goes ok!


----------



## nicki01

Tori is still quite poorly! We both stayed down stairs again last night As her grizzling was keeping Charlie and daddy awake! We Managed to get a few solid hours so hopefully that will help her feel better. 

That's good about Iceland, be really handy to have a couple in the freezer for when I have no time! 

Talking of falling, I hate my 2 hurting themselves and don't want to pick them up sometimes in fear of what I will be faced with! At 18 months Charlie fell in our lounge and and landed on a toy, I picked her up with a face full of bloody and a missing tooth! Its was horrific! She knocked her front tooth clean out, now I really dread when one of them falls over. Lol.

Hope Lilly doesn't get to poorly katerz and good luck for weigh in


----------



## Katerz

Well lily has a cold complete with snot rockets yuuuuk!

I only gained 1lb from birthday naughties yey!


----------



## AngelUK

that is not so bad. Well done! :)
Poor little one with the snot! Hope it will get better really soon!
Turns out that Sebastian has a worse tummy bug than Dominic did cause he threw up 3 times this morning. He seems fine this afternoon but we didn't go anywhere today and the day seems interminable when stuck at home! Hope he will be ok for gymboree tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## nicki01

Seems there is alot going around at the moment. 
Well done katerz you can get that back easily again! 
I'm weighing in tonight and have decided that if I have lost again then I'm going to treat myself and have a tuna and cheese panini for my lunch tomorrow. 
Probably maintain or gain now I have my heart set on that! 
Tori's new bed has arrived so this weekend she will be going into toddler bed...yay!
Got to go out tomorrow and get toddler duvet and pillow and a stair gate for the door. Its going to be a tough week getting her to adjust but can't wait till the cot is gone.


----------



## AngelUK

Good luck Nicki with the weight loss AND the toddler bed. I am WAY to chicken to put my boys in toddler beds. Or rather to take their cotbed sides down. They sleep so well and don't climb out even though they can that I don't want to mess it all up. lol


----------



## nicki01

Another 1 and half down! Wahooo!

I'm keen to do it as she still wakes every 2/3 hours, has done since birth so she can't get any worse, I'm hoping this will break the habit. I imagine the only struggle I will have is getting her back to sleep after she wakes when she can get up again but hoping that will be short lived. 
I got Charlie out of her cot at around the same age and it worked really well so I'm hoping for the same again! 
Once she has settled in her new bed I will then ditch the dummy, don't want to take her comfort away untill we have cracked the bed. 

How's everyone's week been? Anything exciting happened?


----------



## AngelUK

Well done you! :D How much is that in all now?
And you poor thing with those wakings still. I had almost a year of really bad sleep and will never get over the trauma of it I think lol. I really hope this is going to work well for you :) Does Charlie sleep well now?

Ladies what do you usually eat for lunch? I find it quite hard to come up with fast and easy meals that don't involve too much preparation and cooking.


----------



## Katerz

Well done on your loss nicki and enjoy the panini!

I blame the weather change for the bugs...I miss you summer!

I have NO idea when I will take Lily's cot sides down...she rolls around so much and half the time lays across her cot rather than the normal way! 

Angel usually I have a jacket spud on the days I'm off work ping it in the microwave for about 7 or 8 mins then crisp in the oven or actifry usually I leave it to crisp whilst getting Lily's lunch sorted. For work stuff it's either a mugshot (snore zzzz) or recently I have been having a pouch of uncle bens golden veg rice which you microwave for 2 mins with either a tin of tuna or chicken then have lots of fruit to munch at my desk during the day.

think the pouch is 2.5 syns? Gonna go check now lol


----------



## Katerz

Yep 2.5 syns. I should probably do a syn free rice but I'm funny about cooking rice and getting it wrong hah!


----------



## nicki01

10.5 so far, not to far away from my first stone 

Charlie has never slept through the night, she is up rattling round her bedroom from 2-5 most nights but meeting alot of other mums of autistic children and aparently its hugely common. She used to be really loud but is usually quite quiet now so I can't usually doze while she is up. Night time in my house isn't hugely different to day there is always someone up rattling about lol. I can't wait for day I get my sleep back again.

I have a ham or tuna sandwich and salad or scrambled egg on toast for my lunch using my healthy extra for the bread.


----------



## AngelUK

Well done! That is really good!

And as for sleep, I hope your OH helps cause I just cannot imagine how you function if you are awake like that every night, you poor thing!


----------



## AngelUK

Bleh, another 1/2lbs loss :( I am 8 and a bit away from the next stone which was my xmas wish thing. Not going to happen now before xmas. :( Gutted. Was being good but probably "too good" this last week. Too much superfree and not enough free I guess. If it isn't that, then I don't know what else it can be. Though I am stuck in a bit of a rut food wise and always have the same. Problem is, that my OH doesn't like any of the recipes we have tried so far, so he ends up cooking for me and something else for himself. Makes me feel guilty so I usually just have the cauliflower cheese bake which is so easy and quick to make. I love it but as we know eating the same over and over doesn't work well weightloss wise. Sigh. 

How is everyone else doing? Hope things are getting better Bailey and Nicki hope everyone is on the road to recovery at your house xxx


----------



## nicki01

Any loss is good! Don't let it get you down.
We are all well in our house now, well for the moment anyway!! I've been planning to get on my excercise bike for weeks and it still hasn't happened so I'm adamant I will go on there tonight, even if its just 10 minutes!! 

I done meatball pasta bake last week and it was lovely, so far my oh has liked the sw recipes I've made so that's a huge bonus! Haven't managed to get the shopping done yet so its frozen pie and chips for him and boring jacket potato for me tonight! 
Want to make the steak and kidney pies in the calender this week, hope its yummy! I'm only 3.5lb off my stone so really want that by xmas. 
What's everyone's plan for Xmas day?
I'm going to still eat a sw Xmas dinner but I want to have something a bit naughty as its Xmas and I've been 100% good so far! But also don't want a gain so I'm trying to think of something yummy I can have as a Xmas treat but not to bad it will hit me with a gain!?


----------



## Katerz

I'm going to try to get to the lower end of my target bracket before Xmas then have a day off plan. It's going to be difficult sticking to a sw dinner as we are going to MILS and she is cooking for 14 of us! 

When I get stuck in a rut I tend to get out my recipe books and grab inspiration. I'm a big fan of the Fakeaway book yum!

My dad gave me some fresh pheasant and duck breast so I'm on the hunt for some recipes for those.


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I love duck and I've seen some yummy recipes for duck katerz. I think there was a nice one in the last magazine actually.

And angel it's still a loss Hun! Don't worry about not getting your Xmas wish, I don't think I will either but we are still getting losses and it all adds up. I'm getting the same as you though and eating the same stuff. I keep looking at recipes but my issue is time and money right now, hopefully once I move in with my parents (as sad as that sounds at the age of 31 lol!) it will be easier for me to cook properly whilst my mum can keep her eye on the kids. My mum will love having someone else cook for her so she won't mind!

Nicki glad your household is all healthy again! I can't imagine both kiddies ill at once

I am doing ok now, I realised I don't miss my ex at all now and I know that it's all for the best, I'm just angry at how he's dealt with it all, left me with no money or support and isn't seeing his kids regularly (or at least not enough for what I think he should be). And of course it's crap that he had himself an 18 year old girlfriend within a week of leaving me!!! But these things are just a reflection of his faults not mine so I'm staying positive and excited about moving on! As for my SW journey I've been rubbish again this week! I think I may still get a small loss but I was hoping for 2 and a half pounds so I could get my stone, but I don't think I will have.


----------



## topsy

Hi Girls I have just started SW and lost 5lbs in my first week :) xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome to our thread topsy :) And wow well done you! Great loss!

Nicki wasn't your weigh in yesterday? If so, how did it go?
How are you Bailey and Kate? xx


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun.

Hope you don`t mind if i ask a question as I am still getting my head around SW. Pickled onion, pickled beetroot and pickle cabbage are they free or super free I meant to ask my consultant today but forgot!

you girls have all done so well xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Don't hesitate to ask anything, we are trying to be a support group/thread for all SWers :) 
As far as I know pickled onions beetroot and cabbage are super free. :) Hmm pickled onions! Must buys some now lol


----------



## nicki01

Mmmm pickled onions! I need a jar in the fridge to munch on.
I lost 1lb. Really pleased its a loss but getting annoyed that its gradually slowing down! Need to have a look in my book and start eating some super speedy. 

Welcome topsy, these girls are amazing and answered all my question when I began. 

I actually really enjoy sw. I was talking to Charlie's support worker last week and saying how sw has given me a focus that is about myself for the first time in almost 4 yrs. whilst my girls will always be my main focus I've found an escape now, I got so wrapped in Charlie's diagnosis and all the appointments this past year that it consumed my brain whereas now I have a distraction. Meal planning, food shopping, waiting for weigh in day etc its alot more for me than just weight loss.
I never thought I would enjoy it.
And..... My cupboards still contain cakes, crisps, chocolate etc and I'm not even tempted, I haven't indulged once, I'm so happy how committed I am! it was confusing to begin with but thanks to you ladies I'm still happily chugging along lol!


----------



## Katerz

I'm doing great thanks! Put on half a lb last week so that's taken me 1 lb over my target weight which I'm not too fussed about as I've not been on it 100%

My plan now is to try to lose 4 lb before Xmas so I'm at the lower end of my target bubble meaning I can enjoy xmas day without causing TOO much damage..that's the plan anyway!

Got the bits to do mince tarts from the Xmas book this week mmmm yum.

Cowboy pie tonight I'M STARVING!!

Stick around topsy :)


----------



## topsy

Thanks Angel Oh glad there superfree :)

Nicki-I am glad you are getting on so well with SW gives me hope I bought some chunky kit kats last mon and they are in the fridge but I am not tempted by them either. Well done on your 1lbs loss hun. I think Melon (I love melon and baked beans are a super speed food-please tell me if I am wrong still getting my head round it!)

Katrz-Oh the mince pies sound nice as does the cowboy pie.

Take care girls xxx


----------



## AngelUK

They super free and super speed too! :)

Nicki I know exactly how you feel! Not about the diagnosis part but about some "me time". I look forward to the meetings every week cause they make me feel good about myself and the diet is giving me a sense of control and structure too and an awareness of food I never had before. Plus I find it extremely easy to do. There is so much to eat! YUMM! lol _And_ I have my daily chocolate fix, which I love! I would before not had one small one every day but then would caved and gone overboard and then beaten myself up with guilt. This is way better! :)

So what are some of your favourite recipes so far?
Tried a cottage pie yesterday and sadly it was not very nice. But we had the peppercorn steak the day before and that was great! Spicy hot but not too much, just perfect and I don't usually eat spicy at all. Both were from Extra Easy Express book. 
But my favourite easy fast meal is still the cauliflower cheese bake from their website. As long as you use extra mature reduced fat cheese and are generous with both mustard powder and the parsley it is just delish!


----------



## nicki01

My fav so far is meatball pasta bake and sw Cajun wedges are yummy, tonight I'm making bonfire night burgers and paprika wedges so looking forward to trying that. 
I just went to sainsburys especially to buy my faveroute ham and came out with £60 worth of shopping and no ham! I'm so annoyed I forgot it lol. 
Got a melon so I'm going munch on that this week when I'm peckish instead of yoghurts and mugshots.


----------



## AngelUK

Great idea, I love melon! But be warned, they don't fill you for long, so you have to keep eating them. Ohh the hardship :haha: Is the ham you like that healthy one with the low salt? I get that for the boys and I love it too! No other brand seems to have one like that.


----------



## Katerz

All I want today is peanut butter sandwiches :( gahhhhh


----------



## AngelUK

Are you expecting AF? How many syns would it be anyway? Maybe you could have one? ;)


----------



## topsy

I like the sound of the cauliflower cheese bake have added to my favorites I like quick simple meals. I made the paella that was nice but there was loads of it!

Oh I LOVE peanut butter :) I have no idea of the syns.

Nicki-I do the same things hun go in for a few things and always forget one! Enjoy your melon I have eaten a whole one this week on my own!

Last night DH sat there with fruit salad with double cream I sat there with 2 oranges and a sugar free jelly and a hot choc all within my syns and didnt care about the double cream. Dh is like 13-14 stone and 6 f 4 and can eat anything and stay slim! Grrrrr!

xxx


----------



## Katerz

AngelUK said:


> Are you expecting AF? How many syns would it be anyway? Maybe you could have one? ;)

Yeah she'll be rearing her ugly head next week!

I detracted myself by making the mince pie tarts YUUUUUUM. They're good :)


----------



## nicki01

Yes angel that's the ham! I'm in love with it and can't find anywhere that sells one similar. I'm going back tomorrow for the ham lol.

I made the bonfire night burgers, mine were more like meatballs!! They were ok but won't be making them again, a bit odd tasting. 

I've just had a slice of melon and a muller light instead of my sw bar. 
I'm going replace my evening syns occasionally and a few free things for super speedy and see if it makes a small difference this week. 

Topsy my partner is the same, he is 6ft 2 and 11 stone, he hasn't gained a singe pound since we got together 8 years ago! He eats rubbish all the time too but it just disappears. Whereas I have gone up 2/3 dress sizes since we met. Wish I was as lucky as him!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA again, so much going on at the moment! I keep having bad days which are frustrating me! Not making excuses but people keep bringing me stuff or making me food that isn't SW!! It's lovely coz they wanna help me after my ex leaving but they won't listen when I say I don't need their food lol! My best friend came on Friday night with wine too and I was trying to have an alcohol free week to see what difference that made to my loss.
Having said all that I've still lost every week, last week was only half a pound but it's still a loss right? So even though I've not been great I must still be making some good choices!

Topsy welcome and well done on 5lb your first week! 

Katerz how were the mince tarts? Were they nice and worth 3.5 syns?

Nicki I deffo get what you mean about that thing for yourself, I love having this little thing to myself that's just for me and I'm in control. Helps at the moment with all that's going on to keep me focused. 

Angel I tried a paprika pork recipe I found boring the other day, it sounded so exciting too but maybe it needed more paprika. I did make my own version of tuna crunch though that was so nice! I didn't use fromage frais I used fat free cottage cheese with tuna, spring onions, peppers and even a bit of beet root that I then put it all in a jacket and had spinach salad with it. Was yum! Still mean to try campfire stew, but I made a really nice mustard chicken dish the other day. It's from the SW website and it's with swede mash, the mash was boring but the chicken was yum!

What do you ladies do when you either can't be bothered or don't have time? My son refused to go to sleep the other night and it took me 2 hours rocking him, so by 8.30pm I was so hungry and had nothing in the freezer, so I wrapped cottage cheese in ham, threw some chunky wedges roughly cut from one potato in the oven with chilli flakes on and threw together a salad. It was lovely actually but I need more ideas for stuff I can make ASAP or as quick snacks even (I'm sat here hungry now but don't know what to eat lol!)


----------



## Katerz

Yesssss well worth it! I ended up having 4 eeeeek 

If I can't be bothered I send hubs to the kebab shop for a Jacket potato haha. It would probably take me less time to make it myself but it keeps hubs sweet as he gets a takeaway out of it hehe!

It is hard when you just not in the mood and can't grab something without preparing it first. Roll on micro meals haha


----------



## topsy

I sometime sit there and dont know what to eat! my fav at the mo are oranges! so that's a good thing.

I had a aldi version of milky way last night not sure it was worth the 4 syns but it stopped me carving choc!

xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I have a Freddo most days! 5 syns but it is a nice chunky bit of chocolate and I love that!
As for what I make when I have no time, I am no cook so I usually have some cottage cheese, cucumber, tomatoes and flame grilled chicken strips in the fridge to make a salad. 
Also we have just discovered how utterly utterly delicious canned peeled potatoes are when roasted! I would never have thought it but that pepper corn steak recipe has them as a side and even OH really really liked them and made them again! They can also be made on the hob in 5 minutes, so might be worth stocking up a few cans? Or you could get those small bags with baby new potatoes that can just be bunged in the microwave. Really nice and filling in a salad too if you had hard boiled eggs as well. 
I also recently discovered that the 5 bean mix is much tastier than just the normal baked beans and it is free too. I always have those snap packs ready and they only take about a minute in the microwave. Also usually had a bag of ready microwaveable rice on hand and then just put the beans on top. I usually have cucumber or tomatoes as a side as they require the least prep :haha: and then maybe pear, melon or banana as a dessert. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Great suggestions thanks ladies! I've somehow managed to quickly make a turkey steak salad tonight with fromage frais and mint dressing. It's yummy! Only had soup this afternoon so I'm so hungry!! I made the mistake of weighing myself this morning and it's saying I've not lost any weight at all! Probably down to my bad day yesterday but I've been so good the other days! Never mind! 

I'm not a massive chocolate lover but I found that if you buy a big bar of galaxy then one square of them is 1 syn. One row is 5 squares so I allow myself one row from time to time lol. Still got a bar in there from about 3 weeks ago though lol! My downfall is cheddars, I just love them!


----------



## topsy

I think I might have to start having a freddo too :)

Think I have a can of potatoes in the cupboard, I didn't realize the 5 bean mix was free :) have them in the cupboard too :) still have a lot to learn!

Sure you will have lost by weigh in day hun xxx

Good to know about the galaxy chocolate hun.

Just made a latte with the last of my milk. Otherwise I never use it up

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I have that problem topsy. What I do though now is I always have primula light or extra light Philedpelphia, and if I get to the evening and I have only used half of my milk I syn it and I let myself have half a tube of primula or Philedpelphia either on some ryvita or maybe on some sort of veg if I'm being really good lol! It's great that you can use so much for a healthy extra!


----------



## topsy

Yep I like it. someone said you can use low fat hummus as a heb anyone heard of this? i am still plodding away like my square crisps for 5 syns xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm don't think that's true topsy, I didn't think hummus had fibre in it, but I may be wrong.


----------



## topsy

I didnt think It was but wanted to check thanks hun. Going to try and make my own slimming world hummus xxxx


----------



## nicki01

I made the most amazing pie on Tuesday! It was steak and mushroom and gorgeous! I can't wait to cook it again, so easy!
Been awake all night and its making me struggle, I really want to eat rubbish and do nothing! Spent the morning at the walk in clinic at the docs, tori was up crying all night with a temperature of 40.1, the highest she has ever been, she has a throat infection now! I feel so sorry for her, she has been poorly on and off for a few months now!

On a positive note, I managed to go get another of my last few Xmas presents on the way home and now only have to order 2 personalised cups, get a game for oh and the girls stocking bits and then I'm all finished for December birthdays and Xmas!


----------



## AngelUK

Poor Tori! She really had one thing after the other! I really hope this one is going away soon with the right meds. And poor you too with no sleep!
Well done on the xmas presents. I am almost done too but I have to wrap and send them off now which is a bit of a challenge at the moment with all of us so full of cold. Really I just want to get in bed and recover from this horrible cold!
Is the steak and mushroom pie the one from the calendar? I have to have a closer look if so. I love pies! Hard to believe we are allowed any kind of pastry!


----------



## nicki01

They will give her medicine if its no better by the end of the week so I have to see if her body clears it. I'm not to hopefull her immune system seems to be taking a big knock at the moment. She has thrush in her nappy and in and around her mouth too. I've got treatment for that.
The poor little monkey is so run down. 
Its typical, she has been flat out, lethargic, crying non stop and horrid temperature. I got her ready to go down the docs and her temperature came down and she was perky when we got there, so the doctor said oh she is dealing with it well lets see how she goes before we give antibiotics. She hasn't had too bad an afternoon but has woken up after a sleep as is flaked again now, so looks like its in for the night again! 

Yes it's from the calender, I just didn't include the kidney as I don't like it but it really was yummy. Better than any shop bought I've ever eaten. I'm going to do it in my slow cooker next time to make the steak a bit softer and then chuck it in a pie dish and put the pastry lid on when I'm ready to eat it. Its 5
Syns but well worth it, I just didn't have my biscuits that evening.
Tori and my oh loved it too.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw your poor baby Hun! I can't stand seeing my kids ill it breaks my heart! I hope she gets better soon Hun. And I get what you mean about the lack of sleep making you want to eat rubbish. The other night my dd kept waking all night, and whenever she did manage to sleep for a stretch my son woke and the next day I just couldn't be bothered cooking and ate crap! 

I might make that pie next week once I've moved house, you guys are making it sound delicious and making me hungry lol!


----------



## topsy

Aw oh no poor LO with a throat infection hope she picks up soon. like the sound of the pie xxxx

Been looking at lots of recepies on the slimming world site pulled pork withh bbq sauce and diet coke chicken they sound yummy xxxx


----------



## nicki01

Back down the emergency docs tonight, I'm waiting for a call back with an appointment. She has had an allergic reaction to the thrush cream! Her poor nappy area is raging red and covered in weeping blisters and sores! She is allergic to shop bought nappy creams, they strip her skin with just one treatment and this has done the same!!
She is screaming in agony everytime she wees! This is a flipping nightmare!!!


----------



## topsy

Awwwwwww poor little thing I hope they find something to help her hun xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh my gosh that's terrible Hun, your poor little baba! I hope it settles for her soon.


----------



## Katerz

Oh gosh poor Tori and big hugs to you mumma x

1lb off this week bringing me bang on target again...phew because I had a naughty week eeek! Gotta watch it this week lol


----------



## AngelUK

Oh my gosh poor Tori! I really hope they can help her! Sounds like a nightmare!

Well done Kate!


----------



## topsy

Well done kate on the loss. i weigh in on fri and am nervous xxxx


----------



## nicki01

Well done katerz, you are doing fab sticking around that target!
Didn't manage to get an appointment last night as they wanted me to take her out at 11:30 and I refused. I had been waiting for an appointment since 6 and she was exhausted by that time. Got her seen again this morning and she has a nasty case of hand foot and mouth, the one a few weeks ago was really mild but this time she has the full dose of it. She did react to the thrush cream they gave her so have had to give up with that and just use Vaseline as they don't know what she is reacting too in the creams. Her thrush round her mouth has turned to impetigo so got a antibiotic cream for that which I'm really nervous about using incase she reacts to that aswell! 
Managed to get 2 hours sleep before she woke last night and oh got up at 6 so I could get an hour before he went to work. 3 hours sleep in 2 nights is taking its toll and I'm feeling pretty rubbish! Hoping she has another few hours sleep tonight so i can hopefully get some too!
I'm lacking on the cooking as I really can't be bothered, oh had take away last night and will be doing the same tonight lol. I'm just eating omelettes and jackets potatoes. 
Weigh in tonight but I'm really not motivated for it, hopefully a small loss will cheer me up :-/

Topsy I'm sure you will be fine, you sound like you have been doing good.


----------



## AngelUK

Topsy I am sure you will be fine and I am hoping another good loss will give you another good boost :)

Nicki your poor girl! My heart goes out to her! She must be so run down! Will thrush clear up with just vaseline? I have heard that bio live yoghurt can help with thrush in women so might be soothing to her too? 
I am so impressed with you though that you have not started eating rubbish and ditching your diet. Well done! Hope you have a loss tonight!


----------



## topsy

Nicki your poor LO you are both really going through it HUGS hope she sleeps a bit better tonight hun. Good luck with WI.

Been really good today when been tempted with treats while shopping now drinking my green tea.

xxx


----------



## Katerz

Topsy you'll be fine your food is really good!

Nicki I tried raw egg whites on lily for nappy rash once and it seemed to work. I don't know if it will be alright with thrush but worth a Google! 

Had a Chinese tonight as didn't go shopping and my cupboards are worse than mother Hubbard!! Eeek and tomorrow the slimming world girlies are out for an Xmas meal at an Italian.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Nicki your poor little girl!! I don't blame you for having take away Hun, I can imagine having to deal with all that plus that serious lack of sleep would drive anyone to ditch the diet. Don't give yourself a hard time over it though, just focus on your little ones and getting through the day coz it's hard enough having a sick baby but being so tired too!

And I've heard about yoghurt too, maybe that's worth a try.


----------



## nicki01

Thanks for the well wishes. She is still really poorly, I tried egg white all day Sunday katerz as my sis said it worked wonders on her little girl but it didn't do anything for tori. I'm was supposed to pick up natural yoghurt after sw but forgot it so will get some tomorrow. Going to try and get some sink and castor oil, aparently its what they used to use years ago so worth a go! 
I have days where i really want to eat junk but my willpower steps in lol. it is tempting when im tired and fed up but my sensible head says is it really worth it, you will only regret it as soon as you have finished and then i can't take it back so I'm still going well, had a jacket with beans and salad tonight whilst the oh had a lovely looking curry from a yummy Indian by us! 
Lost 1.5lb again and got my club10 
Only 1lb till I get my first stone. Got to get that next week!


----------



## AngelUK

wow well done you, that is amazing! And hats off to you for that fab will power. I agree, the naughty food never feels as good as the scale showing a loss! :)


----------



## Katerz

Woop well done on club 10 and that stone is yours next week :)

My menus as from tomorrow mean I will have syn free days until weigh in so hopefully 3 days of damage is redeemed! I shall be living off magic pancakes!


----------



## baileybubs

I need to keep reminding myself of that coz I'm doing terribly this week lol! Although I move on Monday so I'm trying to eat what food I have in rather than buy more fresh that will go to waste, wish they had the ready meals out already! I've also got all my kitchen stuff packed so I've only got a frying pan and one other pan out for cooking lol! Excuses excuses eh?! 

Well done on the club 10 Nicki! My club 10 is about 6lbs away I think but my stone award is only 2lbs away and I really wanna hit it but doubt I will this week


----------



## topsy

Nicki sorry shes still poorly hun well done on the club 10 :)

kate How do I make magic pancakes hun? sure you will see a loss

Hun you are doing really well you are moving and STILL thinking about doing slimming world! I would be super stressed and eating all the chocolate in sight! FX for you hitting your stone hun 

Off to weigh in in a bit eek!

xxx


----------



## AngelUK

FX for you topsy :)


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck topsy, I'm sure you've done great! 

Kate I meant to ask are you having more healthy extras then? I can't get my head around how to maintain not lose or gain lol!


----------



## topsy

Thanks girls xxxx

I lost 3 1/2 lbs got my half stone award and slimmer of the week :) xxx


----------



## nicki01

Well done topsy, that's brilliant! I would love to get slimmer of the week, what a massive boost that must be. 
Bailey you are doing well, I hate moving house, done it so many times the last 8 years as we rent, well done for still thinking of food whilst doing all that. Whenever we move we live on takeaway for ages lol! 

Anyone any experience with zink and castor oil cream? I've bought a tub to try on tori as apparently it was used years ago for nappy rash? So I figure I could try a spot test on her and see if she reacts, I need something, the poor monkey looks like she sat in a tub of hot fat! Her skin is peeling now :-( once again I forgot the natural yoghurt!!


----------



## AngelUK

Topsy well done that is so great! And slimmer of the week is just brilliant :D Hope that gave you a good boost. And how do you find it so far? Hopefully not too difficult? What I love about this diet is that I never have to be hungry and can always have a little snack when I want. 

Nicki sorry no experience but if the stuff helps her feel more comfy then go for it, poor little thing!


----------



## topsy

Oh Nicki your poor LO bottom, I dont know of anything else that can help hun :(

Thanks girls Yes I was sooo pleased :) xxx


----------



## Katerz

Excellent loss topsy you must be buzzing :)

Bailey no I'm not having any extra healthy extras as I tend to be a bit more relaxed about syns most days.

Nicki I don't think I've tried zinc in. We found metanium was really good for Lily but I don't know what it contains!

On the subject of the tiny human...lily is 20 months and doesn't seem to want to have her nap midday I have no idea whether she is meant to drop it or what. When she goes down at night she sleeps for a good 12 hrs :/


----------



## nicki01

Tori is almost 17 months and her nap is hit and miss at the moment, she still needs it but fights it after lunch so by 4/5 o'clock she is mega tired and wants it then, but that's too late as then she doesn't want to go to bed till 10/11. 
I think my eldest dropped her nap about 2 so she may be in the process of not needing it anymore especially as she sleeps well at night. 

I'm not looking forward to tori dropping hers completely, that's when I get Charlie sat playing on the computer and get my upstairs housework done.

Can't believe my big baby girl is going to be 4 in just over a week :-/ scary just how quick the last 4 years have gone by. And tori will be 2 in just 7 months. How did that happen??? It feels like I only just had her! Where did my babies go?! :-( this time next year I will be doing school runs ahhhh!


----------



## nicki01

Katerz how long did it take you to lose your 2.5 stone?


----------



## AngelUK

I know what you mean Nicki! I cannot believe that not only are my boys not babies anymore but that they are closer to 3 than 2! Weren't they JUST 1?? And then JUST 2??
Was at the post office yesterday and there was a lady with a newborn and I was soooooo broody and envious (not in a horrible way!). But that is crazy cause the newborn age is so hard! lol
How is Tori today? Hope a little better?


----------



## Katerz

I get broody when I see newborns but then remember the hard newborn stage and change my mind lol!

Well she has just gone down for her nap (I think, I can't hear her moaning anyway lol) so I guess we will see how she settles later this evening. 

Time goes sooooo quick when you have a LO! 

Nicki it took me 8 months I averaged 1 - 2 lb a week losses which I was happy with as it was steady, then as I got closer to target I started to lose 1/2 a week then I'd maintain then gain then do a 1/2 so the last 5 or so lb were the hardest to get rid of!


----------



## AngelUK

Seems I am going same speed as you kate, as I average 1 1/2lbs but I have had a couple of 1/2lbs losses and one maintain and one gain. It is so slow compared to some in my group. Ah well, if I did not do SW, I would no doubt eat like I did before and put on more weight. And this diet at least is quite easy to do, so this is ok. :)

As for naps, I know that fear! Sebastian had 3 no nap days in a row beginning of the week and my heart sank! lol But I blame the cough and his cold and it all putting his nighttime sleeping out of whack. He does seem to be dropping off now and Dominic is already asleep. So FX I can maintain those naps for a while longer. I neeeeed them lol


----------



## baileybubs

I'm about the same as you two Kate and Angel, I was losing 2lb a week but recently it's been 1-1.5lb. I have gone completely off this week though coz now I have no fridge too so I'm just doing whatever til I move on Monday lol! I suspect a gain this week! 

Kate I've just realised our girls are almost same age, my dd was born on 5/4/13. I'm having problems with her bedtime at the mo, her nap is fine but she's fighting bedtime and I'm not sure if it's because she doesn't need the nap anymore too. I don't like the idea though coz she's so cranky when she's tired! I don't know whether to try not giving her a nap one day.

It's scary how fast kids grow up isn't it? I can't say I'm jealous of women with newborns but that's because my boy has only just started sleeping through the night lol! When my dd was 4 months I was so broody (hence why we ended up getting pregnant with ds when she was just 6 months!). But this time round (even if I wasn't now single) I would deffo not want another baby so soon lol! It makes me sad though that I might not have any more kids.


----------



## AngelUK

Why would you not have more kids if you wanted? Soon you will have your confidence back, you will be slim and lovely and you will meet someone new, someone worthy of you. And you have a decade at least in which to have more kids. I was 41 when I conceived my boys (via IUI). And on the whole it was an easy pregnancy with only nausea till 14 weeks. I did then have a lot of pelvic girdle pain cause there were two I guess but apart from that only carpal tunnel too. But that was independent of age. So please don't think you are done if you don't want to be. :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

Well the nap I thought she was having actually turned out that she was chilling in her cot chatting away to herself! At least she got a little down time!

Angel I did wonder when I would get my tidying and stuff done when she doesn't nap haha! She will just have to help me, she gets involved with the washing lol

Oh yes I hadn't noticed Bailey, lily was born 1/4/13. Within the last month she has become a bit of a pain to get to sleep at night whereas before she would just turn over and sleep. Since she hasn't napped she is not jumping up and down in the cot screaming her head off! I originally thought it was perhaps something to do with the darkness in her room but the more I think about it the more I'm leaning towards her wanting to drop the nap....nooooo!

Oh so yesterday's non slimming world friendly slimming world christmas meal was looooovely. Now I'm on serious damage limitation mode and started today with magic pancakes only just realised I have had no lunch as I was full from breakfast. 5 spice chicken for dinner tonight mmmm :)


----------



## AngelUK

Are the magic pancakes the ones that use porridge oats?


----------



## nicki01

Tori is a bit better today angel thanks. She slept all night last night so must have helped. I've been using olive oil on her face and bum and its starting to heal which is good.

I always seem to loose 1.5 every week, I'm happy with that although wouldn't complain if it were 2 a week! 

I'm not at all broody, I have a 4 week old niece and she doesn't even make me broody, really odd as I've always always wanted loads of kids and just love babies. I'm really content where I am now, tori has been and still is quite demanding, having Charlie who is also very demanding and can be very unpredictable has probably switched off my broodyness lol! 
I'm not sure if I will have any more but I'm also not ready to say I'm done. Maybe when the girls are a bit bigger.


----------



## baileybubs

That's true Angel, I do have plenty of time if I consider the fact that I only met the ex 4 years ago and look at me now with my 2 kiddies lol! I think it's just hard thinking of how it's possible to date and find a man who would accept a mum with 2 such young kiddies iykwim. But saying that it should give me the motivation more for the weight loss coz then when I finally do find a nice man I won't feel as self conscious (well I'll probably feel just as self conscious but at least I'll feel slim haha!). 

How do you find those magic pancakes Kate? I'm not sure if I'll like them. 5 spice chicken sounds yummy though!! 

Is anyone gonna try making a slimming world Christmas pudding? I'm debating whether to or not? 

Nicki did you try the zinc cream? I meant to say in my work (I'm in social care) we use Metanium a lot for allergies and rashes but as Kate said I don't know what it has in it, glad the olive oil seems to be helping though.


----------



## baileybubs

And kate, Emilia is the same as lily, she used to go pretty much straight to sleep but now I get yelling and dummy throwing for at least an hour now. I tried putting her to bed a bit later but it made no difference! Might try a day with no nap once we've moved and settled in and see how it goes. Then again I don't know how the move is going to affect her sleep either!


----------



## nicki01

I've not seen the sw Xmas pud! Will have to look at that. 

I have tried the zinc cream yet, I done a patch test on her arm and she hasn't reacted but whilst the olive is working I don't want to chuck something else on there. I did just get some coconut oil delivered with my shop so might try that on just
Nappy rash once this hand foot and mouth has cleared. 
Such a pain having an allergy that I don't know what it is!


----------



## topsy

I just made the diet Coke chicken was so nice :)

I think LO stopped his sleep early at 2 y 6 months!

My friend is due her twin by c section next week i am so excited to have a cuddle.

glad lo bottom is better.

you girls have done so well at loosing weight 

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I've not tried the diet coke chicken I might try it this week. 

Nicki yeah stick with what's working Hun. I used coconut oil on my sons dry skin when he was a newborn and it worked well but his skin isn't overly sensitive so I don't know how it would work for tori. Smells lush though!

The SW Xmas pud is in the Christmas recipe book, I can put it on here if anyone wants and don't have the book. I can't decide though whether to do it coz it's 7 syns a portion anyway, part of me thinks I should pick something I want to be synful with and go with it, iykwim? Like I'll allow myself to have a yummy normal Xmas pud but no choccies or cheese and crackers (like we normally do!).


----------



## AngelUK

Totally forgot to post. I lost another 1 1/2lbs. I am now 5 1/2lbs away from my 2 stone Christmas goal. My consultant said I could do it if I eat loads more super speed foods. Isn't it typical that virtually none of the super free veggies are super speed too? I know melons are though and some other fruit too and I eat a lot of those already. So I am not sure if eating more super speed food will make a difference. But I have discovered Marrow Fat Peas and they are yummy! I always thought normal peas a bit boring but these are lovely, even raw! So there is a super speed food I don't mind having often :)
Which super speed foods do you really like?


----------



## nicki01

Well done angel thats fab!  I didn't know marrow fat ones where super speedy! I used to eat them cold out of the tin when I was younger lol! Will get a few in! 
So if we add super speedy stuff on top of what we already eat will it help or should we replace something with super speedy?

How did your move go bailey?

Went and watched my girls in there nursery Xmas singing today. Tori was a star and Charlie an angel. Neither of them sang lol. Tori is a bit little and Charlie didn't sing but she done amazing sitting there for 20 minutes with all the parents there too! She did try and do a runner twice, I had to hide from her or she wouldn't have stayed up there.


----------



## AngelUK

Most of the super speed foods that I found are Free Foods, so I am guessing, when choosing free food, try and choose one that is also super speedy? For lunch I had chicken with marrow fat peas and tomatoes and as a dessert I had melon slices. Chicken and tomatoes are speed food and the peas and melon are super speed. A lot of beans, like Baked Beans are also Super Speed, but I have to be careful with those as they make me crampy and windy. Sorry for TMI. :haha:

I bet seeing your girls like that was super cute and well done Charlie too for staying there. :) Is she the only autistic child in her class?


----------



## nicki01

Yeh I was super proud! She didn't sing and was fidgeting the whole time and had her bag of fiddle toys as a distraction. The year before last she lasted 3 minutes before screaming, last year she didn't take part as she couldn't tolerate it, but this year she sat through it all 
She has sensory processing problems and people singing is a big struggle for her.
Yes she is the only one, its a mainstream nursery but they are truely amazing with her and go above and beyond to cater for her, she is doing so so well. I never ever thought she would have progressed this much over a year! Proud mummy


----------



## AngelUK

That is wonderful! I am glad you found such a good nursery for her and her progress does sound great :)


----------



## topsy

Aw that sounds so sweet.

I have a melon to cut up you girls have reminded me-thanks xxxx


----------



## nicki01

I'm making pies again!  mu house smells yummy. can't wait to eat them. I having marrow fat peas with it!
Has anyone made mash with sweet potatoes? Not had them before but wondering if it will be nice?
I've bought my oh the most yummiest chocolate cake as its his birthday so him and the girls will be tucking into that later, I'm having a slimming world bar warmed in the microwave with vanilla muller light on top! I'm going to imagine its the cake they are eating lol!


----------



## Katerz

I've never thought of putting an sw bar in the microwave! Brilliant.

well after a naughty week I lost 1/2 a lb woop! Think I will still try to lose a little more before Xmas but if I don't I won't worry about it.

P.s I'm definitely not built for this cold weather!! Brrrr


----------



## topsy

its freezing!

never thought about putting a bar in the microwave either i made lasagna made the sauce with cottage cheese and egg was yummy.

ohhhhh the pies sound nice.

keep warm girls xxx


----------



## JennyCX

Its hard to get the baby weight off! Been trying for a year lol x


----------



## AngelUK

Are you joining us on Slimming World Jenny? If so, welcome :D

I put on a pound! WAHH! I have NO idea how. So I am blaming my persistent cold cause I have been good :( 
Oh well, onwards and upwards, or rather downwards! ;)

How are you all ladies? Hope doing better than I! xx


----------



## nicki01

Lasagne sounds so good! I really really miss my yummy pub lasagne we used to go for :-( but its just so bad for sw!
I lost 1lb last Thursday and got my first stone award 

Welcome Jenny if you are joining us!
angel, I would blame the congestion! 
I'm not feeling it one bit this week! My girls have been eating My partners birthday cake all week and I keep eating the crumbs when I slice it! Everytime I tell myself I won't do it but I can't help it, its just so chocolatey and delicious! Luckily its all gone now as they just ate the last bit however tomorrow I have to make a number 4 cake for Charlies bday wednesday and I just know the same will happen for the next week with that!! 
Really REALY need some willpower! If I have gained or maintained this week I'm going to be so mad that I didn't eat a whole slice lol!


----------



## nicki01

Where is the lasagne recipe from topsy?


----------



## Katerz

Well...looks like I will be the lower end of target by xmas thanks to this awful awful bug I have. It's a mixture of a cough/cold and sickness :( attempted to get ready for work this morning and had dizzy spells so spending another day at home, feel bad for my other team members.

Been living off lucozade toast and bananas!


----------



## nicki01

Sorry your feeling rubbish katerz, you just have to eat what you can keep down! No point fretting about your target, just get better soon. 

Hopefully you will have cleared it by Xmas!


----------



## kit10grl

Finding it hard to stick on plan this week. Ive been on SW since the first week of january and lost 3stone 10lbs so far but the last month i have been up and downing a lot. i gained last week cos i was a bit sick and drinking lots of lemsip. This week i am dealing with two sick teething kids im exhausted and so not had energy to cook. we ate pizza hut last night :-(

And i have a xmas meal out tomorrow. Was so hoping to get my 4 stone award for xmas and i feel like all my hard work is slipping away again.


----------



## AngelUK

it isn't going to slip away hun! Just set yourself a limit now and say ok I had pizza and I have a meal out coming up but I will make healthy choices as best as I can. Then try to stay on plan for the rest of the time till Christmas. You can do it! You know you can, you have lost almost 4 stone! That is amazing! And not to sound clicheed but you are worth the effort and not gaining or only little or even losing some more is going to give you more of a boost than that pizza ever could! Best of luck!


----------



## nicki01

Well done kit, your weight loss is fab! Its fine to have a bump in the road, just get back on it once you have done your meal out. Loads of ladies at my group are maintaining or having slight gains this week as they have Xmas meals out etc.
I however have absolutely no social life what so ever and have lost another 2lb At least there is one benefit to being a hermit I guess lol! 
I was shocked tho as I are alot of cake crumbs and missed lunch 2 days in a row. 
I'm having Xmas day off I think, and any damage done can be rectified after! 
Everyone has bought us chocolate tins and biscuits for Xmas whilst I'm gratefull I'm also super gutted! I can only eat some on Xmas day :-( someone buy me some slippers or something please!!


----------



## AngelUK

Well done Nicki! :D I guess the crumbs weren't syn busters after all! How much have you lost over all now and are you starting to really feel the difference in clothes etc? I love that I am fitting into some of my (larger) prepreg trousers now and I am actualy going to wear nice clothes for Christmas in the first time in ages!
But like you I am going to eat what I want on Christmas day and I am SOO looking forward to the cheesecake and the macaroons, I am positively drooling lol 
Also like you, I have no social life whatsoever. It is easy to stay off the big meals but golly could I murder some Christmas biscuits!

Hope you other ladies are doing ok? I am on BnB every day so if I can help with support I am here. :) xx


----------



## nicki01

I too can't wait! I'm counting down the days just for the food! Ha ha!
I've lost 16lb in 10 weeks! I'm super happy! 
I can't see any change if I look in the mirror but my linen trousers are loose and I have to tie the string part now and not just the button and today I wore a top that I had to stop wearing as I looked 7 months pregnant in it and now I don't, just a had 2 kids wobbly tummy visable. Really pleased to see change in my clothes.
I think my next goal is another 12 pounds and see how I feel then. I do wonder if I will ever be happy with how I look now?


----------



## AngelUK

That is really excellent, well done Nicki! :D I love it when trousers start to be loose like that! I now wish I had taken a photo of myself when I started but I was way too embarrassed! But I bet if I had and took one of myself now, I would see the difference. Maybe I will take one now and then compare as I lose more. :)


----------



## Katerz

Woops forgot to update on Wednesday weigh in. Lost 1lb but think that was from being ill, BUT it means I have a bigger window to play with on xmas day :D

I don't see a difference really when I look in the mirror even though I know there is one! I think that's because I see myself everyday.

I didn't take any before pics, but my sister did a comparison pic for me which I will dig out and upload.


----------



## AngelUK

Really nice Kate :)! Would love to see a before and after piccie :)
I am not doing well and I am not sure why. I am overeating I know, but I am not eating more than usual :(
Last night OH made the steak and guiness pie from the little recipe booklet that came with the new SW magazine. We couldn't find celeriac so he put peas and carrots instead and oh my golly was it lovely!! I recommend! :)


----------



## nicki01

Just going to sainsburys shopping, what are the best 'sw friendly' sausages to get?? I remember someone somewhere saying they did some got 1.5 syns? Can't remember if it was here or in group?

Well done Kate, would love to see your pics too!


----------



## AngelUK

nicki01 said:


> Just going to sainsburys shopping, what are the best 'sw friendly' sausages to get?? I remember someone somewhere saying they did some got 1.5 syns? Can't remember if it was here or in group?
> 
> Well done Kate, would love to see your pics too!

Not 100% sure but weren't they the ones by Linda McCartney? I seem to remember something like that. I think I had them about a decade ago and think they were ok tasting back then but could not swear to it! But I might try them too! Thanks for reminding me. :)

I just googled it and found this on a SW FB page:

Linda McCartney's, Red Onion & Rosemary Sausages, 6 pack, frozen, 50g each Free
Linda McCartney's, Vegetarian Sausages, 6 pack, chilled, 50g each 1 syn
Linda McCartney's, Vegetarian Sausages, 6 pack, frozen, 50g each 2 syns


----------



## Katerz

Weight watcher ones are 0.5 syns I believe xx

the Linda onion ones are lush and I saw someone on instagram made them into stuffing balls!


----------



## Katerz

Ok here goes! I don't have many full body before as I avoided the camera at all costs. Also means there are barely any photos of me and lily together :(


----------



## nicki01

Thank you I got some Linda red onion ones! I couldn't find any weight watchers ones, but I will have to try them!

Kate you look amazing, how do you stay on target? Do you still follow it but up your syns and then go back if you gain?


----------



## Katerz

I'm still figuring it out lol. I am finding that I'm being relaxed Thursday to Sunday then Monday to wed (weigh day) I tend to stay low syn. It balances itself out i reckon. If I have a gain it doesn't feel as terrible as it was before I got to target if you see what I mean?

Also still going to group helps a lot I think.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh wow Kate look at you! You look fantastic! Well done indeed! When you see this surely then you do see the difference too?! So so well done!


----------



## AngelUK

Wahay I lost 2 1/2lbs :D I am guessing last week was a bit of a fluke and part of my loss this week was from then. It isn't a huge amount compared to what some others lose but I am chuffed :) Still 4lbs away from my Christmas wish and I know I won't get that now but when I moaned about it to my OH he did something rather clever. He went into the garden where he keeps his weights and brought me in one of those huge wheel things that go at the end of the weightlifting bar thingy (hope you know what I am talking about) and gave it to me to hold. It was REALLY heavy! And he said "Do you realise that this is 10 kilos and that you have lost 11?! This is how much you have lost!" I actually found this eye opening cause wow that is a lot of weight to carry around! No wonder my constant backache is so much better already. So I was really positive at group today and told the story and got a big cheer. :D I am now ready for Christmas. But I am mostly looking forward to one day OFF the plan lol. 
Hope all you ladies are doing well too! xx


----------



## Katerz

Woop well done angel! In the grand scheme of things 4 lb away from xmas wish is nothing at all ;) and your OH had a good idea! When I hold lily I think woahhhh I've lost a lily and a bit in weight where did it all go!?

Try out ilostwhat.com it gives you a good comparison ;)


----------



## nicki01

I'm gutted! Usually weigh in on Thursday evenings but as its Xmas I went this morning and I've gained half a pound! So annoyed, I've no idea why I haven't had anything I'm not supposed too! :-(


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I am so sorry Nicki! But I often suddenly have that loss in the last two days so I am wondering if it is water and what not that makes us fluctuate like that. I know I am not supposed to but I weigh myself at home every day and the scales at home and in group are giving me the same results except that the ones in group go to half lbs as well. And I swear it is so weird how my weight goes up and down during the week! They did warn us of that and said we shouldn't weigh ourselves at home for that reason. So please don't be too upset, it might just be that! Sending you hugs!


----------



## nicki01

I've weighed myself at home and they say I've maintained but I don't usually use them so sw scales are what I go by. But I'm going to weigh again on Thursday evening and see if I have a small loss by then when I would usually weigh in. I am puting it down to a different day and morning weigh instead of evening. 
Never mind, my goal was a stone loss by Xmas and I'm at 15.5lb now so still have 1.5lb to play with on my Xmas day off!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh that is well done indeed :D


----------



## Katerz

It's only a baby gain don't worry ;)


----------



## Katerz

1/2 off this week meaning I have lots to play with over Xmas. Happpyyy :)


----------



## AngelUK

Brilliant Kate :D

Our consultant told us that so many ppl come back after xmas with a gain of 10lbs! TEN! What a nightmare that would be! Took so long to get the last 10 off and would hate to have them back on again. SO only one day of indulgence for me but I am ridiculously excited about that one day off lol


----------



## Katerz

Ten?!?! That's crazy! They must've just not stopped eating!!

Xmas day will be off plan. Boxing day is my nephews 1st birthday so will be slightly off plan and the 30th is xmas dinner at mums but other than those days I should be on plan? Whatever the scale says in the new year I will take....only christmas once a year!


----------



## nicki01

Hope everyone is having a lovely Xmas!
I started my off plan with a few thorntons Chocs last night, I'm off plan today having a fried breakfast and full Xmas dinner plus Chocs and biscuits and warm brownies and ice cream but as of tomorrow I'm back on plan hoping to have a maintain come weigh in on the 1st! Ha ha! Maybe wish film thinking, we will see!


----------



## topsy

I have had 3 1/2 days off plan but am back on it now. Hope you all had a lovely christmas xxx


----------



## Katerz

Time to redeem myself! Weigh in Friday so a few more days to be good lol! 

I am sick of the sight of bad food


----------



## nicki01

I had Xmas day and Boxing Day evening off but have been back since then! I ate sooo many biscuits lol! Hopefully I can pull something back by Thursday!


----------



## topsy

i am sure the scales will be kind to us girls when we weigh in thurs/fri xxx


----------



## nicki01

I'm struggling!!! Was lovely Xmas day to have yummy naughty food, then I extended it to Boxing Day eve as we had family over but since then I'm finding it hard! My kitchen side is covered in selection boxes, thorntons Chocs and biscuits! Its torture! I so badly want to eat this crunchy that's staring at me lol! 
I'm so much more hungry since, like I was when I first
Started! Wish I hadn't had any days off now as I'm battling not to sit with a cuppa and eat the whole tin off chocolate covered biscuits! I'm thinking of turfing them out in the garage so I can't see them! 
Help me lol!!


----------



## topsy

You sound like me... I got DH to put all the chocolates up on the top of the kitchen shelves so I cant reach them. It not just you hun xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Oh hun how could anyone resist the temptation! I chucked everything I was not allowed after my one day of madness. Is that not an option for you too? I know, when I realised I had some biscuits left I struggled SOO hard not to eat them all at once but have 2 each day to not overdo the syns (which filled up with my obligatory choccies! lol) Get rid of temptation. Yes it may be wasteful but eating them when what you really want is to lose weight is so much worse! No biscuit on earth tastes as good as a loss on the scales! 

I had my weigh in today and I lost 1/2lbs even though I started AF. So I am thrilled. :D
Hope your weigh ins will be equally good :)


----------



## topsy

^^Well done hun :) xxxx


----------



## nicki01

Well done angel that's brilliant. 
I'm not feeling so tempted today, they are still all in the kitchen. The selection boxes are my daughters and my oh is slowly working through the biscuits and Chocs so hopefully they will soon be disappearing! The tins of Chocs I'm going to work in with my syns and have 1 or 2 with a cuppa in the evening!
As Thursday gets closer I'm more interested in eating good food praying I can have a not so bad result! That's today's feeling anyway lol. Who knows about tomorrow!! 
Its all about my willpower ha ha!


----------



## nicki01

Anyone know how I can measure 50ml? My jug starts at 200!! I'm having beef with gravy with green beans and swede mash tonight but I've cooked the beef in my slow cooker in water so I can put my gravy on seperate but its 1 syn for 50ml?


----------



## AngelUK

Have you a kitchen scale? 50ml are roughly 50gr. Or if all fails maybe use one of the syringes that come with Calpol or similar 10 times :haha:
Hope you managed something :)


----------



## nicki01

Your a genius!!! I never thought to use a syringe! Perfect timing too as oh has just come home so doing it now. Thank you 
He is going to think I've gone nuts when I start sucking the gravy up a syringe! Ha ha!


----------



## AngelUK

I wonder what he said when he saw you! :rofl:
Since starting SW I have gotten to use a lot of OH's smaller little measuring jugs and he has a nice little kitchen scale too. I would recommend investing in those, totally worth it on SW!


----------



## nicki01

He looked really puzzled then said what an earth are you doing?
He first thought I had put some medicine in there to try and get my daughter to take it as its a nightmare trying to get my eldest to take nurofen.
She has never eaten gravy in her 4 years of life and I'm sure I could disguise it another way apart from gravy!! 
It was funny! Said he had no clue what I was doing when I started squirting it onto my beef! 
I think I will get some little jugs. 
I'm really thinking about investing in a actifry in the new year? Who was it on here that had one?
Is it still being used alot? What can u cook in them?

Bailey I hope your ok, haven't seen you about for a little while.


----------



## Katerz

When I need small measures I use one of Lily's old bottles. My jug starts at 200ml too! Annoying


----------



## AngelUK

Oh yes the baby bottle is a good idea too! Didn't even think of that!

I have an actifry but I haven't used it in ages. Mainly cause OH doesn't like the fries from that so much but I think I will try again soon. I also want to try the ratatouille again which is again not something OH eats. Last time was not brilliant but maybe I can improve it somehow. Would be such a nice way to get lots of veggies in!


----------



## Katerz

I need to get my head back in the game....I'm sat here eating a slab of bleeding toffee aghhhhhhh!!! Don't weigh in until FRIDAY ages away it's been like a week since last weigh in. Need a weigh in to wipe the slate clean. 

I'll get on it tomorrow I can do this...I can do this! Lol.


----------



## AngelUK

Some ppl in my group clearly said they were taking time off the plan till after NY and then would be back on again. But some of them had already put on 6lbs! I would be devastated at such a gain! But I don't lose as easily as others I guess.


----------



## nicki01

Ah yeh, baby bottles too! I have one of tori's left.
I also loose the weight slowly, I'm usually a lb a week so a 6lb gain would be a huge kick in the teeth! I'm getting really nervous for tomorrow now! But I want to know where I am so I can start a fresh for the new year. I really need to start doing some excercise and start to tone up but I have been telling myself for 10 weeks now and I haven't done anything! 
I've no time to go to a class or gym and zero motivation and wouldn't know where to start at home with 2 kids :-/


----------



## Katerz

My friend is looking at zumba classes for us eeeek!

But I'm really interested in a hula hoop for home it looks pretty fun!


----------



## AngelUK

I am the same Nicki, no motivation at all and really no idea when I should do this. My evenings are too precious to me to go to the gym then, even if it was still open after 8. 
And same goes for at home. Id feel a bit odd any way to do some exercises in the sitting room while the boys napped or something.


----------



## topsy

I should do some exercise. I am dreading weigh in on fri xxx


----------



## nicki01

Happy new year ladies 
Here's to a slimmer 2015


----------



## AngelUK

Happy New Year from me too! Let's hope we really do well this year :) 
Good luck with your weigh in today Nicki!


----------



## nicki01

Thank you. I'm eager to go tonight so I've got my starting point again. My consultant said those who attend on the 1st will get some new booklets with ways to speed up your weight loss, be nice to see what they are about.


----------



## Katerz

Happy new year!

They've made a few adjustments to the plan and knocked a few things on the head so there are new packs :)

I get mine tomorrow. I'm also on sticker duty giving people replacement stickies to put on their new books...everyone loves a sticky!

New years resolution is to start getting body magic stickies :)


----------



## AngelUK

I got my booklet already. It is an easier approach to extra easy and an additional plan that replaces Success Express and is way easier too. I have been doing it this week but so far no loss. However, AF is here so that might be why.


----------



## nicki01

Has what we can eat changed? 
I not long got my head
Around it and now its all changing again!!! Hope its easier and speeds up my weight loss!


----------



## AngelUK

It isn't more difficult and the foods stay pretty much the same. It will take time to get your head around but it won't be any faster, unless you do the new speed up version. But extra easy doesn't change as such.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: was wondering if I could join in too?

I follow the extra easy plan on slimming world online as our local group is on a monday, which is the only full day off each week that my hubby has because of work (he's a carer), so the limited time that we get together is very special.

I've spent a lot of time yoyoing and feel like I've wasted so much time when we could have been getting the help we need or actually achieving a bfp.

So, I'm doing the whole, new year new start thing and have made a promise to myself that I will end the year a good chunk lighter and hopefully so much closer to actually conceiving :thumbup:


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome Emmy! Of course you can join us! I will however say that it helps to be accountable to someone other than yourself. I can totally understand that you want to have that time for you and hubby but just as a suggestion, you could just go and get weighed and leave again. A lot of people do that in my group. Depending when you arrive and how many ppl are before you, you could be in and out in 10 minutes. Might be worth it?
Otherwise I am happy to offer an support I can and I am sure the lovely ladies on here too. :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah, our local group is half an hour away, so over an hour including all of the travelling, getting weighed etc. 

My Dr has asked me to check in with her once a month so that we can keep a track on things, so I'm hoping that will help me with being accountable to someone if that makes sense? She wants to help us to get where we want to be, but doesn't want to refer us for help just yet because we would just get turned away because of my weight. I should have included that in my original post :dohh:


----------



## AngelUK

Oh yes I see! Well losing weight should definitely help with fertility! And if not then hopefully your doc can refer you.
I know how heartbreaking ltttc is! We tried for 3 years and a bit before we finally got some help (my mum financed it as we couldn't afford it ourselves) and then got lucky on our 3rd IUI. But for us it was not being overweight, just OH's antibodies in his sperm. I was too old for the NHS to help though. How many tries do you get on the NHS, any idea?
At any rate I am FX so much that you will finally get lucky! :)


----------



## EmmyReece

To be honest I'm not too sure how it's decided. So I definitely need to start looking into that.

Does anyone else have trouble getting their oh to eat what they want? I was planning on doing pan fried (in frylight) cod, with actifried chips and salsa for me, veg for hubby and he's just pulled his face. It's a nightmare trying new meals as hubby is so fussy so we always end up eating the same things over and over again and it gets so boring :grr:


----------



## topsy

Hi Girls happy new year

My hubby is so slim I worry about feeding him SW food he will loose more weight than me, he likes the diet coke chicken i did with butternut squash I LOVE butternut squash.

xxxx


----------



## Katerz

Welcome Emmy!

Hubs really enjoys the SW meals when I plan I ask for his input so I know that he will like what I cook up...otherwise he can go hungry!

He especially likes SW kebab!


----------



## lola_90

Hey Ladies :) I've bumped the old SW thread. I used to do WW and lost about 2 stone when my son was 6 months old and I've put it all back on.

I've thought about joining SW for a while as it sounds relatively easy and I like not having o weigh things. I also like the targets as with WW I would have to be in a healthy bmi and that's way off for me! 

Where have you found good family friendly recipes? I really like the hairy dieters cookbooks and have just bought the latest one so hoping I can use some of the recipes x


----------



## AngelUK

Hello Lola and welcome :)

There are loads of SW recipes online and you don't even have to be a member to find them and use them. 
I find SW extremely easy to do and I love that the only thing I have to count are syns or treats. Perfect! :)


----------



## lola_90

Hi Angel :)

I've just spent the last 30 mins looking at comparison weight loss pics on Instagram for inspiration. I just want to be able to go into a normal high street shop and be able to get a nice outfit. My toddler is better dressed than I am!!

It's a shame I've got so much naughty food in left over from Xmas! There are quite a few groups locally but all during the day which I can't do there is one at 7.30 next Thursday so hoping I can take my toddler with me as my OH works nights.

Do you get more syns if you are heavier? I'm hoping so!!


----------



## Katerz

Love instagram I get so much inspiration from it. Feel free to follow I'm katerz86 :) I've been a bit rubbish at SW related posts on there recently naughty xmas heh

I don't know if you get extra syns?


----------



## AngelUK

I am not sure when you do get more but I think Topsy said she had more than 15?


----------



## nicki01

Welcome Lola and Emmy!

I'm so pleased I lost half a pound!  really wasn't expecting that. 
I like the new sp days although not sure i could do that all the time, i have potato too much but handy when you would need a boost. 
I am going to aim to choose more s&p foods over other if I can although gutted bananas and blueberries aren't a speedy, I eat alot of them. At least 2 bananas a day and a punnet of blueberries every day too! 

My consultant said when the consultants where given a week to do sp she lost 6lb and the highest loss from one of them was 18lb :-o that is just amazing! Can you imagine 18lb in a week, wow!

My faveroute recipes are lamb hot pot and steak and mushroom pie. My oh loves them too, when he eats sw meals I usually buy him a yummy cream cake for pudding as he really doesn't need to loose weight at all. 
I also like the free little recipe book that we got too!

My consultant isn't giving out new stickers so if I want to use my new book I will loose my shinys :-(
Might cut them off the old one and stick them on!


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh nicki01 that's a shame that your consultant isn't replacing the stickers. Alot of the slimmingworld people I follow on instagram have had their replaced :(

lola_90 my friend did get extra syns for a while as she was around the weight I am now when she started, but they decreased as she lost the weight. I can't remember if it was 20 or 25 syns she was allowed in total, so I'd definitely double check that as I don't want to give you false info just to be on the safe side.

First day 100% back on plan for me, hubby has just cooked a lovely breakfast sausages (2 syns), bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes, poached egg and toast (hexb). I'm absolutely stuffed :D I can't wait to get back into the swing of things properly :happydance:


----------



## AngelUK

Well done! Bet you were in a minority too with a loss huh? :)
I am trying the SP week as we speak and this morning I had 2lbs off (I started Tuesday as dinner for Monday was planned already and was pasta). But if that is all I am losing, then it is not worth it giving up potatoes and pasta lol I often lose 2lbs per week. I am definitely not losing 18lbs, that is for sure!
The thing I do like though about the SP week, is the 2 helpings of Healthy Bs! Sadly my OH bought a 800gr loaf of wholemeal bread, so instead of being able to eat 4 (!!!!) slices of toast, I can only have 2! LOL it is all psychological I know but it feels like SOO much more when there are 4 small slices throughout the day!
Also, one of my favourite easy recipes from the website is cauliflower cheese. Now on the SP week we cannot have low fat yoghurt, so I used quark instead and the taste was just as good. 
And last night OH made that pepper steak I have told you about before and instead of fat free fromage frais for the sauce he used the quark again. He liked it slightly less but I thought it was just as lovely. So quark really is a good substitute and also tastes yummy on toast with cucumber slices or tomato.
As for blueberries, yes that is a shame. But maybe you will like raspberries and blackberries too? I like that as a dessert or snack and just add some quark (again) or fat free fromage frais and some splenda powder and YUMM!

Will let you know of course if I have an amazing loss by Monday :)


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I only saw your post now Emmy! Sounds like a wonderful breakkie! Well done hubby! And that is what I like about this diet, you can pretty much stuff yourself full of lovely food and still lose weight! 
I hope you will have a great loss this first week :)

I have no idea if our consultant will or won't replace the stickers. There is one girl in my group who has had SOO many already that they fill the back of her booklet so maybe it would get costly if they had to replace them all for every one. I only have 4 lol


----------



## Katerz

The mirror are doing sw recipe booklets from tomorrow :)


----------



## nicki01

I've only got 3 so its not to bad but I'm still going to cut them out lol! 

I was the only one with a loss but there was only 4 people there today, one lady put on 8lbs I really felt for her she was devasted, she does really well so I think it will be gone plus more in 2 weeks. 

I don't usually buy newspapers but I will do if they are doing that. How long are the mirror doing it? Is it just tomorrow?


----------



## lola_90

What's sp? 

18lb in a week would be lovely! I'd be a size 12 in no time!! I think Topsy does get more so I'm hoping so :) 

I'm crap at Instagram I don't even know my user name but will try and follow you I've only recently learnt how to search!

Thanks for the heads up will get the mirror tomorrow.

Are Avocados counted as syns? They Mae salad bearable for me and I like them in smoothies. I bought a Nutribullet recently and want to keep using it.

How on earth do you put 8lbs in a week? That can't be all fat as that would equate to a serious amount of food!


----------



## AngelUK

Avocados are extremely high in syns unfortunately. 100gr are 9.5 syns! :(
If you don't like salad, don't have it! It really isn't a requirement on this diet! There is so much yummy food that you can have and as much as you want :)

SP refers to the new easier to use SW. S stands for speed and P for protein. Not sure how much you know about how SW works yet. So far you had your Super Free and your Free food. Now you only have Free Foods but these have symbols S or P. So you are recommended to fill one third of your plate with S foods from the Free Foods list and 2 thirds from the rest. There are a number of free foods that are neither S or P that you can still have if you do the Extra Easy plan. Some examples are Mango, Pineapple, Potatoes and pasta. Just don't choose these when choosing your one third of S foods.
But if you do the SP speed up week then you only choose S and P foods. 
Hope that helped :)

I think the ppl who put on 8lbs probably drank a lot of alcohol as well as chocolates and biscuits?


----------



## lola_90

Bugger I love them :cry: normally have 4 a week - my skin is glowing ATM!! I don't mi dt as lo gas it has like a balsamic vinagrette or with meat or fish.

Nothing is ever simple. Had just gotten my head around free and duper free!

Can anyone recommend any low sun sausages? My OH and son don't eat pork but I do and lie the sound of a full English that is low in syns!


----------



## AngelUK

I think the Sainsbury's Be Good to Yourself Cumberland sausages are 1/2 syn each.
I haven't tried them yet but have heard good things about them :)


----------



## Katerz

I think the weight watcher ones are 0.5 syns each...last time I checked. The Linda McCartney red onion sausages are nice and syn free. You can also order syn free sausages from a place online called Joes Sausages...my friend raves about them!

Well weigh in last night and I maintained woop still in target bubble so super happy with that result :)


----------



## AngelUK

Well done Kate :D


----------



## nicki01

Well done Kate. Do you have to pay for sw if you keep in your target? Heard someone talking about it on Thursday but may have misheard?


----------



## nicki01

I bought some weight watchers sausages yesterday for Sunday and the app says on extra easy they are half a syn each!

Angel what does a typical day look like for you doing sp?
What are your meals and what do you snack on? Thinking of maybe giving sp a go but trying to get my head around it. Hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Katerz

No don't need to pay whilst in target if you go over target you've got a week to get back in target otherwise you start paying until you get back into it.


----------



## nicki01

Oh that's really good, I will continue to go once I'm at my target then. I did wonder if I would go once at target due to the money side of it but if you don't have to pay then I certainly will


----------



## AngelUK

I definitely will continue going too! I know I would slide back into bad habits without it.

Nicki of course I don't mind you asking :) So far SP isn't working for me as today I am back to the weight I was at the beginning of the week. But as I am on AF too I am not sure if that isn't why. And of course I shouldn't weigh myself at all during the week lol
As for what I eat, I am a really unadventurous (I hate cooking) and my consultant says my slow weight loss is due to not varying more. Sigh.
Anyway, yesterday morning I had two slices of a 400gr loaf of wholemeal bread, toasted with quark and then I had a pear
Lunch was a huge load of broccoli (I add a Knorr veggie stock cube to make it tasty), flame grilled chicken strips and one snap-pot of Heinz 5 beans. Dessert was watermelon (I could to eat watermelon ALL day long!)
Dinner was cauliflower cheese but with quark instead of the low fat yoghurt, dessert was raspberries and blackberries with a dollop of quark and splenda.


----------



## baileybubs

Happy new year ladies and hope you all had a merry Christmas!!! Sorry I have been MIA but with moving house and my ex just being absolutley useless over Christmas (he's not seen the kids or given me any money for them for 3 weeks now!!) I've been so busy.

Welcome jenny, Lola and Emma! I love SW and hope you all find it as rewarding as I have!

Kate well done on staying to target Hun! Especially over Christmas! And you look gorgeous Hun, well done on the weight loss! 

Nicki don't worry about putting that little bit on, sometimes having a change in menu can help coz as Angel says having the same things all the time can slow down the loss.

Angel did you manage to get to the weight you wanted for Christmas? 

How's everyone doing in this first week of the new year?

I joined a new group in my new area last week. I got my stone award just before Christmas but then pretty much took Christmas off (I was still good to a certain extent but drank too much and ate too much stollen lol!! Made sure I avoided the mince pies though!).
So last night I was expecting a big gain but it was only half a pound! I'm very pleased with that coz I've switched from a morning weigh in to a night one, and AF is here as well as being bad over Xmas so I can definately deal with half a pound gain. The scales were fluctuating too and I almost thought it might have said I'd maintained lol! 

I joined the local gym too and have been swimming a few times and got my induction with the trainer soon so I can get my gym program sorted out. I love going to the gym coz I get to have a bit of time by myself lol! Being a single parent now seems to mean I have my kids 24/7 coz my ex is just so useless he can't even spare any time for his children, so the gym is a little getaway for me lol!

I don't think I could try that SP just yet. I'm currently living with my parents and it seems I have become the resident chef and make tea for us all which makes it hard for me to even do extra easy let alone do it SP! Plus I need my potatoes and pasta otherwise I think I'd be hungry. 

Has anyone made anything nice recently?


----------



## Katerz

Thanks Bailey!

I like going so I know if I'm keeping on track or not. Plus I've made friends with people there and it's nice to see their progress as well. Plus it's a chance to get out the house of an evening haha!


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome back Bailey! Well done you for moving AND for that minimal weight gain. I actually think you probably didn't even have that much as you definitely weigh more in the evening than in the morning, what with all the food and drink during the day. So really well done indeed! And going swimming too! I am so impressed!
Sorry your ex being such as so and so though! How disappointing for your LOs too :( 

As for my Christmas wish, no sadly I didn't get that weight-loss. I was hoping to get it for the coming Monday with doing SP but I somehow doubt it. I really don't know how people with children manage to cook such a varying menu for lunch AND dinner. I find it hard to get 10 minutes in the kitchen getting food ready without my boys constantly demanding my attention. And of course OH being a chef, he is super fussy and the few times I cooked he never liked it. So yeah I am not confident either.


----------



## nicki01

Welcome back bailey, you have done amazing with such a small gain! As your doing all the cooking just cook sw extra easy and make them all eat it lol! 
I'm doing a chicken hotpot tonight, I should put it on now really but have just started watching Stuart little so could be a late dinner lol!

I also struggle to vary my food, I eat the same stuff every week and my lunch every single day is ham sandwich with salad! The only thing I really change is my dinners but they are still the same weekly! Maybe if change things up a bit I might see a better result!

Angel you have made the sp look not to bad! Do you not have any syns with it? I'm like you with being non experimental. I might have to try quark, I got some once and used it instead of mayo/butter on a sandwich but didn't like it. You use it with everything so may give it a go again!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh my gosh yes I always have my syns lol! Usually the same stuff too though.
I have a Freddo a day and then maybe a piece or two of a Rolo or a few chocolate buttons. Sometimes I have a small cappuccino if I am out and about. And the cauliflower cheese has syns from the cheese, depending on how much you use/eat of it.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh and I forgot to add that I usually have my second helping of HEB as a snack in the afternoon. And usually it is again 2 slices of wholemeal toast with quark or cottage cheese with cucumber or tomatoes on it. xx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks ladies for all of your advice I think I'm getting my head around it! I bought the Mirror paper today for the magazine which explains it quite well. It also has a voucher for free registration :thumbup: 

I've checked out the Joes sausages and the reviews are very good. You gave to order 8 items though so I bought 4 packs of sausages, two of marinated chicken, and so e beef burgers. Will let you know what they are like.

Could you all let me know your favourite SW recipes so I can plan my first week of food x


----------



## AngelUK

Oh my favourite is probably roast chicken with roast potatoes and roasted carrots and onions! LOVE it! I swear, that using the Frylite on the potatoes makes them just as crispy on the outside and fluffy on the inside as you could wish! It just takes longer in the oven. And don't even get me started on the caramelised deliciousness that is the carrots and onion. Swoon! :)


----------



## nicki01

I have my syns in the evening in the form of biscuits and a sw bar! Same again every day too! Lol.

I got my partner to bring me the mirror home so I've got it too! Will be getting it till Tuesday when they finish. My fav is steak and mushroom pies. I will try and find the recipe on google and put a link up for you. Omelettes are good too if you need a quick meal, I have 2 eggs ham and mushrooms with a side salad.


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry you didn't meet the weight you wanted angel, but don't worry you will get it so soon and hopefully doing SP will give that boost! You are braver than me coz I couldn't live without potatoes lol! Plus I notice that a lot of the fruit I eat isn't speed food, such as pineapple, grapes and bananas so I'd struggle I think. I have decided to do that Dryathalon thing though so no alcohol in January and I think that might make a difference as I usually have wine one night a week and that can take up loads of my syns!

Kate I think I will definately keep going to SW once I reach target, like you it gives me an evening out of the house lol!! 

Nicki I find it hard to find the time too, I'm looking forward to these SW ready meals coming out so that some days I can just have one of them and send the rest of the family to the chippy haha! 

Lola one of my fave recipes is the Leek and Macaroni cheese using quark to make it creamy, only thing is I would advise taking it off the heat before adding the quark otherwise it splits a lot. I think that recipe is on the website. Also I love slimming world chips and roast potatoes (like Angel!) and I make sure I buy nice potatoes. In asda there are some called Marabel potatoes that are really buttery so it tastes like you have put butter on them!
Ooh and I love making rosti potatoes too, just grated potato, onion and egg mixed and then fried in little (or big) patties and put in the oven for 10-15 mins. Good for breakfast and you can make a batch in advance and put them in the fridge. I had some with gammon, poached egg, roasted tomatoes and spinach with a bit of cinnamon last week, was awesome!!

And thanks ladies, I think it's all the pushing my ds in his pram that's helped, unfortunately I've not managed to get him into a good routine with naps and bedtime since we moved because he has been sick so I end up having to push him in his pram in the house to get him to sleep (bad bad habit but sometimes needs must!). 

I've just weighed myself this morning (I know I shouldn't) and it says I weigh 5lb less than I did on Friday afternoon before I went to SW. That can't be right surely??! Hope it stays like that lol!


----------



## lola_90

What are everyone's goals? Mine is to loose 3 stone by June for our holiday to Spain. I'm hoping that is doable. Obviously more would be a bonus!


----------



## AngelUK

I put on 1 1/2lbs. I am gutted! I showed my food diary to my consultant and she said it was perfect. So I am hoping this is down to AF this week and that next week I will have a good loss :(

Lola my goal is to get to 11stones. I have no idea how long this will take me :(
Your goal seems to be doable by what I see in my group. There is a girl who lost almost 3 1/2 stone and she started after me in late August. No surprise she gets awarded "slimmer of the week" and "of the month" all the time lol


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm sure it's due to AF angel and water retention. Fingers crossed for a big loss next week Hun, don't get disheartened. 

Lola my goal was for 2 and a half stone by my dd's birthday in April, I've lost one stone so far (well I put half a pound of that back on last week lol) but I'm now thinking of changing my target and hoping for a total loss of 3 stone by no later than my birthday at the end of May, which I'm thinking is more than doable if I average half a stone a month.


----------



## nicki01

Maybe you will have a catch up next week and drop 2 weeks worth! 

My goal is 12lb by March!


----------



## AngelUK

Thank you ladies, I hope so too :)


----------



## nicki01

I'm having a real bad week! I haven't gone over my syns or anything but am not eating as I should!! For instance today: breakfast muller light with banana, lunch: ham sandwich with side salad and tbsp of mayo (1 syn) snack: mug shot, dinner: sw wedges with beans over the top! I'm just going to have 5 biscuits (5 syns) and my sw bar (3 syns) and then I really want an options hot choc before bed (2 syns) so I will have 11 syns in total which Is fine but I'm not happy with I've eaten! I've been like this since Saturday now!! Whilst having free foods but they are not super free or super speedy, I know super free has gone now but i can't seem to get back into it properly! Doesn't help that I've ran out of fruit and just can't be bothered to cook proper food and we have some things going on that are playing with my brain ATM.

I really need a good old kick up the ass, I need to eat better, plan my meals, and really get back my motivation, right now its gone for a unauthorised holiday!!!


----------



## lola_90

Wow some people have great losses. I did a food shop today and got lots of lean meats and some warburton thins for lunch tomorrow. I got a 400g load of bread I think I'm going to struggle with just two slices as I normally have 4! I bought some Freddo chocolate bars as a treat. Got lots of fruit and things like light baby belles I bought some alpen light bars too. Which muller yoghurts can we have? I bought the light strawberry ones in a square box which was a pack of four. There was so many to choose from!

Angel I'm sure it's just AF I always retain waster, keep drinking lots and don't let it dishearten you :)

That sounds like a good target Bailey

Nicki I well done for staying on track, I wouldn't worry too much about it you've stayed well within your syns.


----------



## nicki01

The muller lights I eat that Im pretty sure are free are: vanilla, toffee, strawberry, cranberry & raspberry, cherry. My fav is vanilla with a chopped up banana put in there! Yummy!


----------



## lola_90

Thanks nicki :) just googled and a warbuton thin us 5 syns! Ffs! They are whole meal too


----------



## lola_90

The yoghurts I got were Greek style sublime strawberry - are they syn free?


----------



## AngelUK

I think the Greek style ones are 1/2 a syn. Are they the small ones with the greek key around it? Or did you mean Muller Corners? 
When I buy Muller Lights I love getting the vanilla with chocolate sprinkles, they have normal round shape though. Those are syn free, too.

If you are signed up with SW online you can get their free app for the phone which I find invaluable for checking syns when shopping! It just is a bit annoying as it has no intelligence and you cannot have any typos lol


----------



## lola_90

Never mind yep the Greek ones! 

I'm planning on going to classes. - does that include access to SW online? I bet it does I hate a nightmare trying to find Quark and in the end gave up. What section should it be in? I looked in milk yoghurt and cheese! We did our shopping at 6pm and fromage frais had sold out!


----------



## AngelUK

Yes going to class will give you access to the website and the app as well. 
Quark is usually with the cheeses yes. I sometimes find it hard to find too so maybe they were sold out? Sorry it was such a nightmare! Hopefully you will be able to find it another time xx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks Angel :) I'm going to do an online order with Sainsburys as only nappies we seem to get on with so will add it to my list :) Didn't help that I had a grumpy toddler with me who just likes to eat his way round the aisles!


----------



## nicki01

With bread I get warburtons 400g loaf and have 2 slices a day as my healthy extra b. if I look on the app they are 2.5 syns each slice but I'm not sure if the thins will be healthy extras tho? 

I would definatly recommend signing up as the app and website are really handy


----------



## lola_90

Thank you all I'm looking forward to my Thursday class already!

Breakfast 2 bananas and 2 yoghurts - this was not enough but was running late this morning

Lunch jacket potato, no butter with beans and a small amount of cheese

Dinner is marinated chicken I did tikka spices mixed with fat free plain yoghurt will do it with SW chips, corn on the Cobb and mixed roast veggies

Snacks diet coke so far will probably try the alpen light bars I bought


----------



## nicki01

Chicken sounds yummy! I'm doing steak and mushroom pie tonight with mash and peas, I just bought so spring onion, thinking of putting it in the mash. Anyone tried it? Do I just chop it and throw it in or do I have to cook it? 

What veg does everyone roast? I've always just boiled my veg. Do you have to fry light it and how long does it take? Part boil? Complete novice over her lol!


----------



## AngelUK

I am no great cook so can only tell you what I see my OH do. He puts the chicken in one small oven dish and then in a large one he puts cut carrots and potatoes and the halved onion. He sprays it all with frylite and then in it goes. I will ask him how long the veggies take when he gets home cause I cannot remember. But there is definitely no boiling involved. It is not a fast process though so you would have to start early lol

Breakfast for me was a banana (I know, does nothing in terms of speed up the diet etc but I do love them and they are easy lol)

For lunch, lazy me shoved a microwave wholemeal rice bag thing in the microwave, added a snap pot of Heinz 5 beans, had a load of cucumber and cherry tomatoes and then watermelon chunks as a dessert. Oh and I had my Freddo already with a cup of coffee when the boys were asleep.

Snack will be 2 small slices of wholemeal bread toasted with cottage cheese and tomatoes.

Dinner will be pasta bolognese with cucumber on the side (just to make sure I get enough veggies, in case the passata, celery and carrots don't account for enough) and then probably will have rasp-and blackberries with quark and splenda if I fancy something sweet later on. 

Not very adventurous but I am loving being able to eat carbs again lol


----------



## lola_90

Well I came home and had 2 slices from a 400g loaf Heb with ham, two baby bels light version hea with cucumber, tomato in and a packet of pom beats 5 syns!

I'm liking being able to eat lots!

Ooh Angel what rice bags do you use? I might have to get some

For my veggies I normally chuck whatever we have in and chop an onion in two sometimes add garlic and herbs like rosemary. I normally drizzle them with olive oil but will be using fry light. They normally take 40 mins xx

What's everyone's favourite no syn snack?


----------



## AngelUK

Mine is watermelon, hands down! I also like pear, it feels more like a treat and less like a healthy thing than an apple but I know that makes no sense lol

As for the rice, I buy the Uncle Ben's Classic Wholegrain Rice. It takes roughly 2 minutes in the microwave, depending on how strong it is.


----------



## topsy

I love watermelon and raspberry :)

The uncle bend 2 min mushroom rice is 2 syns and you get LOADS :)

xxx


----------



## nicki01

Are all the uncle bens rice syn'd?
A lady at my sw said she does her spaghetti bolognese with shredded cabbage instead of pasta. Haven't tried it but would cut out the pasta side of it. 

Will do roast veg on Sunday with onion and garlic, see how it turns out.

I love raspberries and blueberries but can't find raspberries anywhere at the mo, sainsburys and tesco where all out today!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh dear I didn't realise it has syns! I never counted them before! I don't eat them all the time so that is ok but man!


----------



## kit10grl

the wholemeal uncle bens doesnt have syns but the rest do. not loads but it varies for each flavour.

I pretty much lost sight of plan over xmas and new year but over the two weeks put on a total of 6.5 lbs as a result. Back to it today though, got my consultant to have a look over my plan for the week to see if i had got the idea behind the SP plan right and its was looking right so going to give that a go this week and next week and hopefully clear off the xmas gain and get that 4 stone award before the end of the month if i am lucky. (10lbs away) but usually if i have a big gain one week the whole of the gain plus a bit comes off the next week if i am really careful so hoping for a 4/5 lb loss next week. Fingers crossed. Its going well so far, have been feeling full all day and its inspired me to try some new recipes chicken curry for tea tonight, and a new cereal for my HeX today. Plus ive not had any syns today yet just snacking on S fruits instead.


Fingers crossed the motivation lasts


----------



## kit10grl

Actually just double checked and the wholemeal one is 2 syns. Wonder if its been updated recently as it used to be free. sorry ladies


----------



## AngelUK

kit I think that might be it! I must make sure to double check everything now! But I think those pouches are 250gr and so 3.5 syns? Not sure I haven't any left now. Mind you I didn't have the lot myself as my boys also had some but I didn't measure it.

Good luck in losing your xmas weight! So close to your goal now! :D


----------



## baileybubs

Nicki I do boil some stuff before I roast, like potatoes and parsnips just to make it a bit quicker but you don't have to. You can just throw them in the oven with fry light on for about 45 mins depending how big they are.

I've not eaten the best today, need to have had more speed foods but coz I've been so busy all I've managed is primula on toast (HEA and HEB) then a jacket potato with beans and tea was SW carbonara (3 syns for the Parmesan in it) and just had 3 cheddars (3 syns). So I'm like you Nicki, not going over on my syns and eating free foods but enough (or barely any today!!) fruit and veg. I'm hungry right now though so will go and get some fruit and yoghurt. 

Lola my favourite free snack is ham rolled with cottage cheese and a bit of pineapple. 

Kit fingers crossed for a big loss for you this week.

All you ladies doing SP how are you finding it? I need more motivation to do that yet, I needed to get my head back into SW after Christmas first before attempting to cut out the carbs too lol! 

Anyone heard any news on when these ready meals come out or what they are like?


----------



## topsy

Oh the ready meals are out in Iceland mid feb I think hun :) Theres a curry one I know that and they will be syn fee-Our consultant told us :) xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh poop my consultant originally said they'd be out mid-January! Could really do with them coming out soon!


----------



## ZoMo

Hi ladies, am hoping for a bit of motivation! I have been doing SW for two years exactly (new years resolution in Jan 2013 to rejoin for 6th time!) and had a 6 stone goal. 4 stone seemed to just drop off in my first year but I spent the entire year last year messing about and struggling to lose a further stone and a half. Have put on 5lbs christmas weight and am now 10lbs from target. It seems to never be getting any closer! I am just so close now that I seem to struggle like mad to get the last few lbs off! It helps to read other people's journeys and chat about it along the way x


----------



## AngelUK

First of all well done you for losing all that weight! Really great :D
As for your last 10lbs... Maybe you need to rethink your target? If you are happy and comfy at your current weight or thereabouts then maybe 10lbs more off is just not going to happen? 
But if you are not happy then maybe think back to how you felt when the pounds dropped off and how elated you felt at the weigh in. And if you do remember that, then think to how it feels to eat that box of biscuit or that cheese or whatever your vice is. Does eating that feel equally good as losing? And how does it feel to step on the scales and have a gain? This is what I tell myself anyway and when I then look at the synfull biscuit or chocolate I always think Not worth that feeling and then I resist. 
My weightloss is quite slow but I am determined to get there! I originally started cause last summer I had ordered a lovely summer maxi dress in XL (mind you from an Italian designer so XL translates to M or MAYBE X ;) ) and I couldn't fit in! Enough is enough I said and joined SW. I tried that dress now and it fits!! I still have to suck my tummy in but when I do, it fits! I love this feeling and I _will_ battle on!


----------



## kit10grl

Im actually quite surprised that SP seems to be going really well. Ive been surprised by how full i have felt from the meals, which is weird cos i never felt hungry before but now after eating the meal ive not been tempted to snack at all. And with the allowance of the 2 hex b i can have my choc fix from hifi bars so ive only used three syns over the last two days where usually i use all my syns up at the start of the week and then struggle the last two days as i have none left to use.


----------



## lola_90

Wow great loss ZoMo!

I completely agree with Angel whenever I feel like I want to eat everything in sight I browse nice clothes on Topshop or ASOS! Instagram is also a good place for inspiration pics too. I'm trying to visualise how I will feel when I am three stone lighter (1st goal) 

Breakfast - two slices from a 400g loaf with baked beans and two boiled eggs, mushrooms and tomatoes
Lunch - epic disaster! Had two toddlers today and took them to the farm and by lunch I was knackered!! So bacon and Brie ciabatta melt, nachos, slice of rice kris pie cake AND two biscuits!

Normally when I go off track I find it really hard to get back on but have drawn a line under it.

Dinner is cooking and we are having chicken breasts marinated in a Nando's sauce need to google syns, SW chips, big salad

Me and LO have just shared a big bowl if mixed fruit and will have a yoghurt and a banana later when he is in bed.

Lunch when you are out and about what to take? I go to Uni and I could go to the cafe and get a plain jacket potato with no butter and then I could bring in some prawn mayo and salad. But not sure what else I can do. No microwave access so might need to find some recipes for inspiration!


----------



## Katerz

Zomo when I was approaching target I came to a bit of a halt so switched things up a bit. Give SP a go, have another good read through your books and search for new recipes. Apologies if im teaching you to suck eggs ;)

I gained 2 lb which I'm not fussed about as it puts me back bang on target and it's star week.

Group tonight has 25 new members!


----------



## nicki01

You have done great zomo, well done with all that weight loss! 

Can you all tell me how you have your syns?

I have 1 syn at lunch time as a tbsp of mayo and then not usually any more as most of my dinners are free, so I end up having 4/5 biscuits and a sw bar 3 syns, then occasionally a hot choc before bed so I'm using all my syns in one go in the evening, is this going to be bad? Will it pay off to spread them over the day? I don't want to as I love my junk fix in the evening but well if it will help??!


----------



## lindseymw

Hi Everyone, 

Hope I can join here? I have just started SW today, doing Green and Original days (nicked the books from my Mam!). I won't be going to the groups as I can't justify spending £5 to get weighed! 

Today I am doing a Green Day, tomorrow a Red Day. I have actually eaten more then I usually do. Normally don't bother with breakfast (not for weightloss reasons, just never really had breakfast).

I am hoping to lose around 1.5stone.


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome Lindsey :)
They changed the diet somewhat and got rid of red and green but I think it will still work just as well. I just don't think any of the girls on here are doing those. I am doing Extra Easy and I too find that I am eating so much more! Lovely huh!? :D
Good luck :)


----------



## baileybubs

Zomo congrats on the weight loss that's fab!! As for losing the last bit I've heard of some people reducing their syns when they are at that final hurdle, have you tried that? Or switching up the food you eat? I'm guilty of eating the same meals all the time and apparently that can cause your weight loss to really slow down (which for me is tough coz I only lose 0.5-2lbs a week as it is!). 

Lindsay welcome! I'm also doing extra easy like Angel and a few of the other girls as I've never had red and green explained and they don't do it any more but I can always help with syn values, it just means the syn values might be a bit different. 1.5 stone will be totally doable, I've lost 1 stone in a month and I have another 1.5-2 stone to go depending on if I change my target.

Nicki for me it depends on what I have for my meals. Some days I have all my syns in the evening and I have popcorn or cheddars and a hot choc and maybe a hi fi bar, whereas other days if I have cheese in a meal usually, then I have half my syns there lol! Coz I use all my milk for HEA and always have to syn cheese. 

Weigh in for me tonight. I've been doing dry January and usually I drink one night a week so hoping to see if that's made a difference to my loss. I've also got a training session at the gym this afternoon which should be fun!


----------



## lindseymw

My mam has been doing the Extra Easy and has so far lost over 3 stone!

I just nicked the books and it was the Red & Green days which explains it all and loads of recipes. Hence why I am doing that way. 

So far I have had:-

Bran Flakes
Milk (Part of my Healthy Option)
Blueberries

Then a bit later:
Sautéd Potatoes
Baked Beans
Poached Eggs
Mushroom
(All Syn Free!)

Dinner:
Herbed Couscous Salad (Syn Free, absolutely delish!)


----------



## lola_90

Ooh how do you make the herbed cous cous, I need slimming inspiration!


----------



## lindseymw

lola_90 said:


> Ooh how do you make the herbed cous cous, I need slimming inspiration!

250g Couscous
1 Cucumber, finely diced (I roughly chopped it as I couldn't be bothered finely dicing)
4 Plum Tomatoes, roughly chopped (I used cherry tomatoes)
1 red onion, finely diced
6 tbsp Chopped Coriander (I used dried)
6 tbsp Chopped Mint Leaves (I used frozen chopped)

Dressing:
Finely grated zest & juice of 1 Lemon
1 tsp ground Cumin (forgot to put it in!)
1 crushed Garlic Clove (I used 1 tsp Very Lazy Garlic)
60ml chicken stock from Bovril (I used Veg Stock)
1 red chilli, deseeded and finely sliced (I used dried chilli flakes)

Cook the couscous

Mix all the veg & herbs then add the cooked couscous and mix.

Mix all the dressing ingredients together then pour over the couscous and mix.

*I put it all in a tupperware box and shook it rather than a bowl as I was taking it to my mams for dinner.

ETA: Serves 4....apparently. It was the right amount for me & my mam. I used about 200g of couscous as that was what was left.


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh that cous cous sounds lovely!

Well amazingly I lost 3.5lbs this week woohoo! Must be the fact I'm doing Dryathalon and no alcohol this month. And I've been going swimming more the last couple of weeks. 
So it also meant I got my club 10 award yay! If I can get another good loss next week I could even get my 1 and a half stone but I'd need 4lb loss so I think that's expecting too much so I'll be happy if I get that award the following week.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh well done you that is excellent :D Love it when a sacrifice brings such good results :D


----------



## Katerz

Someone needs to sew my mouth closed!


----------



## AngelUK

and mine! I want to eat all the time. I know I could but sadly right now I wish I could eat several jammie dodgers cause my OH is having some and I want some too!! WAH!


----------



## lindseymw

Quick question for everyone.

What do you do in terms of everyone else in the house? DH isn't bothered what I serve him but it's more of the kids really. Do you just serve them whatever you are having? Or do you add extra fat into theirs (cheese, not as lean meat etc....not actual lumps of fat!) Or do you cook them something else? I don't really want them losing weight!


----------



## AngelUK

At lunch my boys get what I am having but I usually give them a stick of cheese as well if it is particularly lean. (i.e. if I am having chicken breast and cucumber and tomato but I don't if we are having omelet for example.)
For dinner, I cook for them separately as OH doesn't like eating early and prefers to cook for us later. :shrug: Often he makes enough so the boys can have some of the left overs the next day, though.


----------



## Katerz

I usually give lily something different. At the moment she is being an absolute pain at meal times and seems to live off of mac cheese arghhhh!!

Oh so today I got slim fruits from holland and barrett. They're little pastille sweets and 5 of them are only half a syn. Definitely good for when you have a sweet craving....It does say not to eat excessively or else they have a laxative effect!

They're on the penny sale at the moment


----------



## nicki01

Lost 1.5lb! Yay! So its official, I've set my target weight and I'm only 10.5lb away from it!! Eeek! So close yet so far! 

I need to start doing some sit ups or something as that last 10.5lb isn't going to loose my jelly belly, no amount of weight loss will, Its 2 babies (5 pregnancies) in the space of 2 years that's done that! I've sort of come to terms with the fact that I will never look like I did before, my body has changed, I think It will put me at a size 10 once I hit target. I'm so excited to and really want to get there.

I would love to do some swimming but can't get childcare for things like that

So my goals are: 
To do some sit ups every morning or evening (both if I can)
And to get to target by march.

Lindsey, I cook for my girls about 5 o'clock two seperate meals and then again for me & oh about 7/8ish when he gets home. At least 3 times a week I cook 4 different meals if I'm having a jacket potato or omelette which my partner won't eat.
It is a bit annoying having to cook lots but I'm used to it; my 4 year old is autistic and only eats a very limited amount of foods so I have to cook seperate for her anyway then something for my 18 months and then me & oh.
I'm usually found in the kitchen from 5pm-8pm lol!


----------



## nicki01

Forgot to add, I won the raffle..... Anyone heard off kaki Sharon fruit? What an earth do I do with it?


----------



## lindseymw

nicki01 said:


> Forgot to add, I won the raffle..... Anyone heard off kaki Sharon fruit? What an earth do I do with it?

Well done!

A sharon fruit I believe is the same as a persimmon? You wait until it's ripe (feels squishy) then you can slice it and eat it (bit like an apple). I believe it's very bitter if you try and eat it before it's ripe....unless I have got confused!

Cheers everyone, we tend to eat at the same time. DH works shifts so we work around them.

I'll either cook them something different or just add something to theirs...or offer something afterwards.

Downloaded a full Slimmingworld Pack last night for the plan I am doing. Have full list of free foods, healthy options and Syns!


----------



## AngelUK

Well done Nicki! That really is so close and a size 10 would be lovely! It is my goal also :)
As for the fruit, no idea I have never had any, sorry. 

Before you do the situps though, make sure you don't have an abdominal parting, a lot of women do after pregnancies. I know I do (no wonder with twins!) and sit ups would make it worse. Here is a link on what to look out for.


----------



## lindseymw

Ok Meal plan for today:

Breakfast 1
Bran Flakes (HE)
SS Milk (HE)
Sliced Banana on top

Breakfast 2
Eggs, Bacon & Mushrooms done in the oven (free)

Dinner:
Roasted Red Pepper and Tomato soup (free)

Tea:
Cottage Pie with a carrot & turnip mash top - free (Might add a bit of cheese on top as part of HE)


----------



## AngelUK

sounds lovely! :)


----------



## lola_90

I'm starving as only eaten an apple and a banana so far!

My order from Joes arrived this morning so I'm cooking the syn free sausages now with tk actors, mushrooms and boiled eggs!

Not sure what to cook later, need yo download the app on my iPad but not enough space I hate deleting things!


----------



## topsy

I am starving to i didnt eat breakfast before weigh in, but just had my soup, I lost 3 1/2 lbs this week so pleased girls :)

Linsey I cook the same for hubby, but some else for LO, most of the time tonight we are all having sausages I am having SW ones and then jacket pot and beans and will add butter and cheese to their pots :)

1st day looks fab :)

I won the raffle too, got things to make an omelette :) xxx


----------



## nicki01

Thank you for the link angel, I never new about that!

Well done topsy that's an amazing loss! I've never lost that much in one week. 

I've just got home from a course and am so hungry! Tuna sandwich for me! No idea what I'm doing tonight, my cupboards are bare!
Need to do a shop, going to have a trip to lidl tomorrow, I've never got shopping from there but need to cut down on my shopping bills as we are having to tighten our belts this month! Anyone got any recommendations or what not to buy?


----------



## topsy

^^Thansk hun I have A LOT to loose the weight loss will slow down I know :) 

I like tuna sandwich, not shopped at lidl much DH likes the coleslaw...but its not really SW friendly :) think they do lots of veggies and fruit at good prices :)

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Oh what an excellent loss topsy! :) How are you finding it so far? 

Nicki I have never been to a Lidl, there isn't one near by, sorry :( But I am sure the basics will be just as good!


----------



## lindseymw

I shop at Lidl and Aldi regularly. Their veg is as good as any main supermarket but cheaper! I prefer Aldi though as there is more choice in our local one.

Quick Question: Naan breads are 4 syns, would a mini Naan be 2 Syns? (It is about half the size of a full one). Got some for tomorrow, was going to get Pitta Bread but the Naans were reduced to 15p.

^^ Nevermind....read it wrong...4 syns per 28g....buggar me! 7 syns for a mini Naan


----------



## lola_90

Good day so far :)

Had some Topcorn which is lovely and 5 1/2 syns for 25g

Just snacked on 3 babybel light as my hea and two muller Greek style yoghurts 1 syn a massive bowl of fresh fruit!

When OH gets back we are having cod in a parsley sauce 3 syns with rice and veg

So still have enough syns for a Freddo - happy days


----------



## lindseymw

With regards to Syns, can you save them up? So working at 10 Syns a day over a week = 70 Syns, can you say use 5 Syns one day, 15 the next or save a few up for a few drinks on the weekend? But stick to 70 Syns over a week....if that makes any sense?


----------



## topsy

AngelUK said:


> Oh what an excellent loss topsy! :) How are you finding it so far?
> 
> Nicki I have never been to a Lidl, there isn't one near by, sorry :( But I am sure the basics will be just as good!


I am loving it thank you, how much I can eat and fits in most of the time with family life its just being organised. I have lost 1 stone 4 1/2lbs in 7 weeks :)

How long have you been doing it hun?

xxxx


----------



## Stacey_Ann

lindseymw - I do remember previous members have done that. Not saved their syns as such but spoke to 70syns over the course of 7 days.

I've always been told not to "bank" your syns though. If you have an occasion or something coming up then they recommend you "flexi-syn", set yourself an upper limit, keep counting until you get there, then carry on as normal the next day. This way you've planned ahead and you remain in control.

xx


----------



## AngelUK

Lots of ppl in my group seem to save their syns but I think mostly they have like 3 max a day and then when they have a do on the weekend they have saved enough for a alcohol. Seems to work for some but I am staying away from that!

Topsy that is a wonderful loss! Bet you feel really confident about the diet with that loss already!
I have been doing SW since August and am close to my 2stone sticker. It is going very slowly for me. But I am definitely losing inches as I have tried on two more of my prepreg trousers and they fit. A bit snug around the bottom and thighs (and of course my tummy will never be flat again) but I actually fit into them and could wear them out without them giving at the seems lol. Best feeling ever! :D


----------



## lindseymw

Stacey_Ann said:


> lindseymw - I do remember previous members have done that. Not saved their syns as such but spoke to 70syns over the course of 7 days.
> 
> I've always been told not to "bank" your syns though. If you have an occasion or something coming up then they recommend you "flexi-syn", set yourself an upper limit, keep counting until you get there, then carry on as normal the next day. This way you've planned ahead and you remain in control.
> 
> xx

See for me, I probably won't use Syns for food stuff. I don't have a sweet tooth so it makes no odds whether I have chocolate, biscuits etc....but I do like a glass of wine! Might use them for the odd slice of bread and other bready stuff.

I know I have a Candle Party coming up (basically wine and cheese night with the option of buying candles!) so I was thinking if I "save" the Syns throughout the week so I can have a few glasses of wine...not save up 70 and have them all in one night but save 2-5 Syns a day.


----------



## baileybubs

I haven't been to Lidl but Aldi stuff is good, for their fresh veg. My only problem with aldi and lidl is that they don't always have everything I need such as Worcester sauce, stock cubes etc so I always end up going to Asda and tesco too, and I can never just go in and get a couple of items, so I end up spending double my money lol! 

I don't bank my syns as such but my consultant always encouraged us to countdown from 105 syns in a week, but she always said make sure each day we have some syns, at least 5. I like my wine too so I find it helpful to keep from going mad!


----------



## lola_90

With syns I'm not sure, I've had 8 1/2 today but am stuffed from dinner. I can't believe I haven't had any chocolate! But I don't know what I will be like tomorrow, AF has just started so I'm sure I will be craving sweet stuff tomorrow. 

I've shopped at Lidl and Aldi great for cleaning stuff, washing powder, loo roll etc, never had a problem with any food. Lidls smoked salmon is lovely :) but they don't always have specific things. I've just done an online shop with Sainsburys for nappies, quark, fromage frais and some more cinnamon topcorn!


----------



## AngelUK

How many syns in the topcorn again? Maybe I should mix up my syns a bit more too.

Edit: Just saw your post. Doesn't sound like much but I am guessing since popcorn is super light it might be a nice portion. Is the cinnamon the same amount of syns?


----------



## lola_90

You can buy multipacks of different flavours I've only tried the cinnamon which I love and I think all are 5 1/2 syns got 25g


----------



## AngelUK

must try it, I love cinnamon! Thank you :)


----------



## kit10grl

I sometimes work on saving ym syns for the weekend. most at my group including my consultant do this and its fine. My problem usually is that i use loads of syns at the start of the week and then by the end i have none left and end up feeling deprived so then overindulge at the start of the nest week and have none left at the end of that wek either lol. But this week i havent really been craving anything thanks to having all the things i liked over xmas. my scales are showing a 3 lb loss so far with 3 days to go so just need to stick with it to hopefully shift off the xmas gains


----------



## AngelUK

Oh well done! I have only lost 3lbs once and that was my first week! Hope this turns out to be a good week for you :)


----------



## lola_90

Angel you must it's delicious!


----------



## lindseymw

Meal Plan for today:

Breakfast:
Bran Flakes (HE)
SS Milk (HE)
Banana

Bacon (HE)
Eggs
Mushrooms
Tomatoes

Dinner:
Roasted Pepper Soup
Carrot chips (actifried)
Possibly slice of Granary bread (HE)

Tea:
Cumin-Scented Falafels
Paprika Chips
Mini Naan Bread (7syns)
Low fat yoghurt and chopped mint dip.


----------



## Katerz

Operation damage control again ate soooo many naughties at my nans wake yesterday eeeeek!


----------



## AngelUK

I am so sorry for your loss kate :(


----------



## lindseymw

Katerz said:


> Operation damage control again ate soooo many naughties at my nans wake yesterday eeeeek!

Sorry for your loss


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry for your loss Kate. Just count them as flexi syns hun and carry on as normal


----------



## lola_90

Sorry Kate xx 

Food today 

Breakfast - 3 syn free sausages, tomatoes, 2 boiled eggs and toast (Heb) butter 1 1/2 syns

Lunch - jacket potato with prawn mayo and salad (1 syn) for mayo 

Dinner - no idea yet

Snacks 2 muller Greek yoghurts 1 syn, fruit free and topcorn 51/2 syns

Anyone else get into the habit if weighing themselves everyday? I really need to stop


----------



## kit10grl

yes im an everyday weigher. I also need to stop. My scales are about 3lbs out from my consultants so i usually know what i weigh before going in so im never shocked when i have a gain lol. But i dotn get the pleasant surprise of a great loss


----------



## AngelUK

I am an every day weigher too and my scales are the same as in group but sometimes with a 1/2lbs difference. And that is why I know that I have again not lost anything this week (but possibly gained 1/2lbs) unless by tomorrow morning a miracle happens. (My weigh in is tomorrow at lunch time.) And I don't know why. I never go over my syns and I stick to the plan completely. Very disheartened.


----------



## topsy

i often weigh in every day and there is about 3 lbs difference, i like to know i am going in the right direction!

I never thought about saving my syns up!

xxxx


----------



## lindseymw

One money saving tip:

Instead of rebuying Frylight, buy Lidl's version of Flora Cuisine (Vita D'or Raffinesse 99p) and pour it in the Frylight Bottle. 

Frylight £2.50 = 1 kcal per spray
Raffinesse 99p = 1.1 kcal per spray


----------



## topsy

^^thats good to know hun Thanks xxxx


----------



## lola_90

Looks like it not just me then! I just worry as LO follows me around and often steps on the scales. When I got on this morning he said good numbers mummy.

I've just snacked on 4 chocolate Mikado sticks 2syns and two nectarines. T has realised where they are and keeps reaching the drawer! 

Late dinner if pesto pasta 2syns for pesto and using my hea for cheese. Serving with a rocket, watercress and spinach salad. Still got 4 syns left to play with


----------



## AngelUK

We are having Steak and Guinness Pie but with peas and carrots instead of celeriac again. I am going to only have a little bit of the pastry though cause I couldn't get the Jus Rol light puff pastry and instead got the Sainsbury's own lighter one but I am not sure they are exactly the same fat and calorie etc wise. 
We always eat late sigh.

Oh and yesterday we had a full English breakfast for dinner and I had the Linda McCartney Rosemary and Onion sausages that are 0syns and I really liked them! Really nice if you don't mind vegetarian sausages! I also had eggs, lean bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes and my HEB which I had saved for the occasion. Was DELISH! :D


----------



## topsy

I love full English breakfast on SW i like the sausages they taste like stuffing! xxx


----------



## lola_90

Ooh I've got a packet in the freezer will take them out for breakfast as my OH and LO don't eat pork.

Dinner sounds yummy Angel 

Feeling peckish, so am snacking on Topcorn, and blueberries


----------



## lindseymw

I got a pack of those sausages today actually. They were on offer in Lidl.

Was going to be have them tomorrow with a full english breakfast.


----------



## nicki01

I had to get the sainsburys own light pasty too angel and I got them sausages in lidl Lindsey!

Was quite impressed with the meat in lidl today but they don't sell everything so I needed to go to sainsburys after.


----------



## lola_90

Went to Asda today and couldn't find any Quark. Taking LO swimming in the morning so will try the Tesco near it - it better be good :haha:


----------



## AngelUK

it doesn't taste of that much on its own but it is very versatile. I mixed some paprika powder and some salt with it and that made a delish dip for carrots sticks :) 
And on berries with a bit of splenda it really is lovely!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh and if you add it to pasta sauces it will make them all creamy!


----------



## nicki01

I keep trying to find it in sainsburys but can't! I will have to look in tesco and see if I can spot it!


----------



## lindseymw

Can I just check that the LM Sausages are free? Or are they synned? Googled it and some say free, others say 2 syns each, some say normal LM are synned but rosemary ones are free, some 0.5 syns each??? Which is it?

PS: My mam gets Quark fron Morrisons or Sainsburys. She uses it for all sorts. Keep meaning to get some and make a cheesecake.


----------



## AngelUK

Linda McC sausages according to my phone app:

Vegetarian sausages, frozen 6 pack (50gr each): EE 2 syns, Orig. 2 syns, Green 2 syns.

Italian Vegetarian sausages, frozen 6 pack (50gr each): EE 0.5 syns, Orig. 0.5 syns, Green 0.5 syns

Vegetarian Red Onion & Rosemary sausages, frozen 6 pack (50gr each): EE Free, Orig. Free, Green Free

Mini Snack sausages, frozen 320g pack (16g each): EE 0.5 syns, Orig: 0.5 syns, Green 0.5 syns


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> Linda McC sausages according to my phone app:
> 
> Vegetarian sausages, frozen 6 pack (50gr each): EE 2 syns, Orig. 2 syns, Green 2 syns.
> 
> Italian Vegetarian sausages, frozen 6 pack (50gr each): EE 0.5 syns, Orig. 0.5 syns, Green 0.5 syns
> 
> Vegetarian Red Onion & Rosemary sausages, frozen 6 pack (50gr each): EE Free, Orig. Free, Green Free
> 
> Mini Snack sausages, frozen 320g pack (16g each): EE 0.5 syns, Orig: 0.5 syns, Green 0.5 syns

Thank you very much!

For the app, do you have to be a member to get the syn list?

I have a Syn list but it's not a full one i.e brands of certain items.


----------



## lindseymw

Here's a thought, I am currently brewing strawberry wine...as strawberries are a free food...does that mean my strawberry wine will be free? Please, please say yes! 

Sigh, if only.


----------



## AngelUK

App is only for paying members I am afraid.
And Strawberry wine is sadly not free. If you cook or mush or smoothie fruit or berries, you have to count them as syns sadly as they are then changed and do not have the same filling power as they had when raw. As an analogy to this: imagine eating 20 grapes, they would make you feel like you had a nice snack and you would probably feel quite satisfied. Now imagine eating 20 raisins. Not the same filling satisfying effect at all! You'd want more to fill you up. But you already had the same calories as you did with 20 grapes!


----------



## lola_90

How's everyone getting on? Went swimming with LO this morning which burnt a few cals!

Breakfast 2 weetabix, semi skimmed milk, 1 tsp of sugar ( hea + Heb 1 syn for sugar )

Snack - banana, 2 muller lights 1 syn, grapes, strawberries 

Lunch - 3 egg omelette with mushrooms, onions, tomatoes, cooked in fry light, with ham, rocket spinach and watercress salad, mayo 2 syns, 

Dinner - sesame chicken with noodles, and mixed veg and bean sprouts 1 syn for sesame oil


----------



## AngelUK

I am almost positive I have not lost anything again this week so I am planning on doing a food diary and show it to my consultant next week. I must be doing something wrong. I have don't small portions, that is true but if I load up on veggies like I do, I don't see how I can overeat either.

This morning I had a lie in and only had an apple and of course coffees with skimmed milk

Lunch was a big portion of mixed veggies (carrots, peas, cauliflower, broccoli) half a snap pot Heinz 5 beans (shared it with my boys), a tablespoon sized scoop of cottage cheese, and a few baby new potatoes (from a small microwaveable bag shared with one of my boys). Dessert was watermelon chunks.

I will have my HEB as a snack later on in form of two toasted wholemeal slices from a 400g loaf with either cottage cheese or quark and cucumber slices

Dinner is cauliflower cheese as OH fancies a take away for himself. I might have more melon as a dessert.


----------



## lola_90

Keep a food diary I've been using the SW one online and the sheets given from the book. I eat a lot but I've got a lot to loose


----------



## AngelUK

Yes I hope it will help. 
I still want to lose more than 2 stone. I have lost almost 2 stone. Sounds like loads! But I only need to lose 3/4 stone to be at my prepreggo weight and in a weight zone I am more comfy in. So for now I am concentrating on that.


----------



## lindseymw

Today I've had:

Breakfast:
Bacon
Eggs
Mushrooms
Tomatoes
LM Rosemary & Onion Sausages
Beans (HE)

Dinner
Baked Red Pepper stuffed with Tuna & Light Cheese (HE)

Tea:
Pork & herb balls
Pasta (HE) in a tomato sauce
Large Flat Mushrooms

Syns:
Large Glass of wine tonight


----------



## topsy

i like the sound of the strawberry wine xxxx


----------



## kit10grl

Was doing so well until last night when i wnet t make tea and realised i had frgotten to defrost/marinade the lamb i needed so we ended up getting takeaway. But i havent used many syns at all this week so there was enough to cover having what i had. Just hoping it doesnt affect my loos to badly, was really hoping to get right through the week on just SP food. Oh well back on it today and weigh in tomorrow so we will see

Made the pea and ham soup in the new recipe book in the pack for lunch its really nice.


----------



## lindseymw

topsy said:


> i like the sound of the strawberry wine xxxx

It's very nice. Loads cheaper than buying wine, costs £8 for 6 bottles. Takes around 3-4 weeks to ferment and clear.


----------



## lola_90

Starving Marvin's today! Cannot wait for dinner! Have 9 syns left so might have some Topcorn whilst watching The Good Wife


----------



## AngelUK

Me too! Cannot wait to have dinner lol


----------



## lola_90

Feeling very proud of myself? Haven't eaten this well for ages! Three days in :)

What do you Ladies do for exercise? Don't have time for the gym but was thinking about doing some workout DVDs at home plus walks with LO and swimming once a week x


----------



## lindseymw

I walk to & from the Kids' school 2-3 times a day, which is about a mile each way. 

Was thinking of starting 30 Day Shred again


----------



## AngelUK

I am far too lazy lol. I should though I know :( But I am shattered come the evening and in no mood to exercise after 8 when the boys are in bed :(


----------



## lola_90

You must be Angel! I've suddenly got lots of energy, not sure if it's down to the Pepsi max I drank or all the fruit and veg I'm eating :haha:

Feeling peckish so having peanut butter with apple slices 4 1/2 syns - no chocolate for me today! Haven't had a day like that for years!!


----------



## AngelUK

That is another thing I really love about SW! It is really healthy and I have not had that much fruit and veggies in years! So even if I am not losing rapidly, I know I am eating healthily :D


----------



## lola_90

So true! I've resurrected my diet journal from when I did WW and although my meals were healthier compared to before I am eating a lot more fruit and veg with SW. 

I've told my OH my diet 'rules' so he can keep an eye out!!


----------



## Katerz

Just started zumba on Mondays with a few SW ladies and I got an xbox kinect off eBay which I will do...when I get the correct connection cable!

I'm looking at getting a weighted hula hoop too :D


----------



## lindseymw

lola_90 said:


> So true! I've resurrected my diet journal from when I did WW and although my meals were healthier compared to before I am eating a lot more fruit and veg with SW.
> 
> I've told my OH my diet 'rules' so he can keep an eye out!!

I told my DH my diet rules and he just looked at me, got up and got a chocolate biscuit....


----------



## AngelUK

Mine helps me where he can but he still stuffs his skinny face with jammie dodgers and chocolates in front of me. :grr:


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> Mine helps me where he can but he still stuffs his skinny face with jammie dodgers and chocolates in front of me. :grr:

Got to admit, chocolate and sweets don't bother me too much. If he sits down with a takeaway pizza on the otherhand, I believe I will have good grounds for a divorce...unreasonable behaviour.

At my MILs earlier and the kids brought over a tub of Haribo sweets and opened it right next to me. I have to tell them to go to the other side of the room whilst looking at the Syn values....decided I preferred wine rather than haribos.


----------



## lola_90

Luckily my OH doesn't eat chocolate or biscuits, just an insane amount of meat!

It's hard LO had milky stars after swimming (bribe so I could brush his hair) was hard to resist!!


----------



## lindseymw

Meal Plan for today:

Breakfast:
Bran flakes & Banana
Sautéd potatoes
Beans
Poached egg

Dinner:
Peppers
Chips
Egg
Green beans
Or might have something made out of pasta...will have a think

Tea:
Bean and sausage potato pie with cheese on top
Peas

Need to pop to the shops to get some more fruit. Loving blueberries at the moment.


----------



## topsy

MY DH can eat anything and stay slim, I am funny sometimes he eats stuff in front of me and i dont want it other times I want to eat it all pringles are the worst cant resist them unless they are te sour cream and chive flavored then he can eat them all!lol!

xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Lost 1lbs. Better than nothing but still not lost all my gain from last week. Odd that. Oh well.
Had no breakkie
Ham and watermelon for lunch and a small caffe nero cappuccino
Snack two small slices of wholemeal toasted with quark and cucumber.
Dinner will be roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots and onion. Yumm!
Maybe raspberries and blackberries with quark and splenda if I want something sweet later. Had my chocolate buttons already.


----------



## nicki01

Well done on the loss angel! 

So I've got 4 melons in my fridge! Bit excessive I know lol. 
I already had 2 when I won 2 more in the raffle! My questions is, how long will they last if I chop them up and put them in Tupperware pots?

They are not getting eaten at the mo as I like something I can just grab and snack on and don't go for the melons as I have to chop it everytime I want some!


----------



## AngelUK

I am not sure but I would say 3 to 4 days as I often buy the precut ones for that exact reason and they usually have at least 3 to 4 days before expiry. I LOOOVE melon, especially water melon!

If they went off youd be able to smell it quite quickly as they smell like alcohol in a non good way!


----------



## nicki01

I can't imagine it will be in there that long as once I can just munch my way through it without the hassle of cutting it each time I will probably eat one in a day! But at least I know it will last a bit
Might start doing that as it will cheaper than punnet of blueberries & raspberries I'm going through at the moment! Costing me £4 per day!


----------



## lola_90

Well done on your loss Angel :)

I've just flicked through my sheet when I was at WW and my losses were 3lb first week then the next week was 1/2 lb then 2 1/2 pound the week after. So hoping for a bigger loss this Thursday.

Haven't eaten much today as not been hungry and finer tasted disgusting annoying as it took ages to cook! Only had 1 1/2 syns so far so just eating a chopped apple and a tbsp of peanut butter before bed. My fav new snack x


----------



## lindseymw

1lb loss! Well done Angel.

I made a bean & sausage pie. It was lush! 

Tin of baked beans
Tin of mixed pulses
Tin of chopped tomatoes
Pearl barley (no idea how much, I just poured it in)
200ml (ish) beef stock
Simmer for 30-40mins

Cooked 9 LM Rosemary Sausages in actifry

Boiled and mashed some potatoes, added fat free yoghurt & chopped parsley.

Boiled two eggs and quartered (last minute decision!)

Chop sausages into bitesize bits and chuck them in a ovenproof dish along with the egg. Pour over bean mix and pat down.

Spoon mash over. Sprinkle low fat grated cheese on top (optional) and bake until cheese is golden.

Serves 4-6 (depending upon how hungry/how much you eat!) Can reduce the amount of sausages if you want...but I just used them as they were free!

Kids loved it and wolfed the lot!


----------



## lola_90

Sounds yummy Lindsey :) might be Wednesday nights dinner! 

No chocolate for two days!!


----------



## lindseymw

lola_90 said:


> Sounds yummy Lindsey :) might be Wednesday nights dinner!
> 
> No chocolate for two days!!

It was my "make it up as I went along tea." Had a vague idea of what I was going to do but just added random stuff whilst making it! I think it would be nice to use Mixed Pulses in a chilli sauce...but DH and kids aren't a fan. I just used the ones that were in water (drained them first!)


----------



## nicki01

That sounds really nice, going to add that to my recipe book!


----------



## topsy

Lola well done for 2 days with no chocolate... me on the other hand has eaten 2 months worth in 2 days! xxxx


----------



## nicki01

Anyone know how many syns a creme egg is? They are in the shops now and I love them! I imagine they are loads but I can't find them on the app!


----------



## AngelUK

I think the creme eggs were 9syns but I have no idea if that is the same since they overhauled the syns.

Topsy hope you are not beating yourself up over the chocolate glitch. it can happen! Just draw a line under it and start afresh! :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

Wow that's a lot for a crime egg - they are so small!

Hope everyone's had a good day :flower:

Angel - I give up looking for Quark! I tried Waitrose today with no luck


----------



## AngelUK

Maybe you could ask someone? In my local shop they keep it next to the fresh cheeses such as ricotta and buffalo mozzarella in tubs.
And yes that is a lot of syns! Put me right off! lol


----------



## kit10grl

3 lbs down this week. great loss for me as im usually 1-2 lbs but think it could have been mre if i handt caved to have chinese last weekend. Doing EESP again this week so hopefully anpther great loss


----------



## AngelUK

oh well done kit! That really is a good loss! How did you find EESP? I felt deprived to be honest and then of course also put ON. So I won't be doing it again any time soon lol But glad it worked well for you!


----------



## kit10grl

i liked it because of the extra b choice. was able to have hifi bars for it in the evening so felt like i was getting my chocolate fix for free lol. It did make me look out alternative veg as we have a lot of SW chips and stuff usually but have found i really like butternut squash and swede mash in place of it. So that was fine.

I did miss having pasta and things so dont think i could do it all the time but now and again for a bit of a boost i think it will be good


----------



## lindseymw

Well done Kit!

I've lost 2lb since Saturday (very pleased with that considering the amount I have eaten!) Didn't weigh myself before I started (Thursday). Last time I weighed myself was before Xmas and I was 6lb heavier than I am.

12st 13 before Xmas
12st 9 on Sat
12st 7 today.

Ideally want to be 11st 7ish (I'm 5"9, so BMI would be around 24, currently 26).

I have just ordered some more scales that measure body fat % and more accurate weight. Current ones don't show 0.5 lb so they round up/down to nearest pound.

Sadly my exercise has slipped somewhat. Hurt my neck and shoulder by getting up off the settee and walked into the kitchen! Was in absolute agony! Still hurts now but at least I can move my neck and shoulder so will be walking the kids to school.


----------



## AngelUK

You poor thing! Do you think it was the exercises that made your muscles tense up or did you stop before that? I sometimes get stiff necks and it is incredible how crippled one feels and what agony it is to move!
Well done on the weightloss though! :)


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> You poor thing! Do you think it was the exercises that made your muscles tense up or did you stop before that? I sometimes get stiff necks and it is incredible how crippled one feels and what agony it is to move!
> Well done on the weightloss though! :)

Hadn't done any proper exercises. I walk to the school 3 times a day.

I had literally got up on the morning, perfectly fine. I just got up from the settee to get the kids' coats ready for school.

I had been planning to start 30DS that day..maybe my body decided it didnt want to!


----------



## AngelUK

lol yeah tensed up in fright


----------



## topsy

Well done kit :)

Thanks angel hun I have started afresh today :)

Sorry you hurt your neck Lindsey

xxxx


----------



## lola_90

Ouch Lindsey that sounds painful. Hope it feels better soon :flower: Great weight loss.

I have my weigh-in tomorrow night at 7.30pm which is annoying so will eat light tomorrow!


----------



## nicki01

Mine is the same time and day Lola, I always eat light on Thursdays, I'm starving by the time I get home lol! I do usually reward myself with fried egg on toast for dinner. Ha ha!


----------



## AngelUK

btw OH made the Tuscan Bean and Pasta soup tonight. YUMM!! He had the bread with it, I didn't so it was completely free and really filling! Delish.


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> btw OH made the Tuscan Bean and Pasta soup tonight. YUMM!! He had the bread with it, I didn't so it was completely free and really filling! Delish.

Ooo that sounds lush! Can I have the recipe please?


----------



## Reedy

can i join you ladies?
I started sw in April 2014 and so far have lost 2st 4lbs, I'm 6lbs away from target but may change it again x 
I love SW and tell everyone about it, its the easiest way to lose weight i think x 
I save the majority of my syns for when the kids are in bed and I have a syn bin full off low syn goodies x I love coming up with new recipes too x


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome Reedy and well done on your loss! 
I agree on SW being just the best thing ever to lose weight! I also tell everyone about it! I should be their sales person lol But seriously, though my loss is slow, this diet I can live with. Just brilliant :)


----------



## AngelUK

lindsey here is the recipe for the Tuscan Bean and Pasta Soup. Btw OH used the beans in water out of a can so there was no soaking overnight. And I didn't have the bread so it was all free :D (and we left out fennel as we don't like it either of us)

Tuscan bean and pasta soup

This robust Italian soup of cannellini beans and pasta shapes is warming and reviving on a cold winter's day. And you can go back for seconds... or thirds because without the bread garnish it's Free on Extra Easy and Green!

Suitable for vegetarians
Serves: 4
Prep. time: 25 minutes + Soaking overnight
Cook time: 1¼ - 1½ hours
Total time: Over 60 Minutes
Syns per serving: EE 3½ Green 3½

175g dried cannellini beans
1 onion, chopped
1 leek, trimmed and chopped
2 carrots, chopped
1 stick celery, chopped
1 bulb fennel, chopped
225g tomatoes, skinned and chopped
2 garlic cloves, crushed
1.3 litres vegetable stock
60g pasta shapes
450g greens or dark green cabbage, trimmed and shredded
Salt and ground black pepper
2 tbsp chopped parsley
4 x 25g slices French bread
1-2 garlic cloves, peeled
Chopped chives, to garnish

Method:

Soak the cannellini beans in cold water overnight. Drain and then rinse the beans under running cold water.
Put the beans with the onion, leek, carrots, celery, fennel, tomatoes, garlic and vegetable stock in a large saucepan, and bring to the boil. Reduce the heat to a simmer and cook very gently for 1 hour.
Stir in the pasta and the greens or cabbage, and cook for 15-30 minutes, until the beans, pasta and vegetables are cooked and tender. Season to taste with salt and pepper and stir in the parsley.
Just before serving, rub the slices of French Bread on both sides with the garlic cloves and toast them under a hot grill, until golden brown. Ladle the soup into serving bowls and top each one with a slice of garlic toast sprinkled with chives.


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Angel, I agree definitely the best 'diet' ive tried tons and this is the only one that works for me x

What are your favourite recipes? Any good low syn treats you recommend?

My *fave dinners* are Chow mein & the tikka masala from the fakeaways book x 

Good l*ow syn* treats are Kellogs chocolatey squares (break size) 5.5 syns
Penguins - 5.5 syns 
Flumps - 2 syns 
Kellogs special k moments biscuits - 5 syns for both biscuits
Daim bar - 7.5 syns


----------



## AngelUK

My favourite dinner is either Chicken roast with roasted potatoes, roasted carrots and roasted onion or for something fast the cauliflower cheese.

My favourite syns are chocolates: 
Freddo 5
chocolate buttons, 14g bag (those mini bags that come in a big bag) 4 syns

ETA but I think the Tuscan bean soup is now among my favourite dinners too!


----------



## lola_90

Hi Reedy - fab weight loss!

I agree I've tried Weight Watchers, Lighter Lufe, Diet Cheft, Slim a fast, Juice Diet and I think that's it! Slimming world is easy and I've stuck to it 100% which is the longest I have done!

Fav low syns treat are 2 finger kit kat or Freddo 5 syns 
Mikado sticks 1/2 syn each
Cinnamon Metcalfes skinny topcorn 5 1/2 syns for 25g

Favourite so far is a sesame chicken dish I made that's only 1 syn per portion for sesame oil will post recipe later xx


----------



## topsy

I love SW I like the diet coke chicken ( or quorn) :) xxx


----------



## nicki01

Welcome reedy!

How was weigh in tonight Lola?
I lost 1.5lbs  hoping for 2lb next week as then I will get my stone and a half. Thinking of doing sp for a few days leading up to weigh in next week, see if I can get it!

Everyone was talking about diet coke chicken tonight, someone said its like sweet and sour chicken, tempted to give it a go but I can't get past the fact its diet coke & chicken lol!
Also got a quick stir fry recipe I'm going to have a go at.


----------



## lola_90

I lost 6 1/2 lbs :happydance: I also won the raffle!


----------



## nicki01

Wow Lola that's amazing, well done. I wanted to win the raffle today as it was a fakeaway book, sadly I never got it!


----------



## lola_90

Thank you :) First week I suppose helps! 

I wanted to buy it as it looked great but she had sold out so will have to wait till next week


----------



## AngelUK

wow that is a brilliant loss! Well done you!! And yay for winning the raffle too :D


----------



## Katerz

Eeeek I need to catch up a bit. 

1/2 off this week happily in target bubble still :)

Will have a good read tomorrow


----------



## Reedy

well done on the losses girls x My weigh day is a wednesday x I had 3 weeks off plan at christmas and thankfully only put on 3lbs so 100% back on plan now to hopefully lose it next week x


----------



## lola_90

Happy days all round we are all doing great!

Today Im at uni trying to get an essay done so easy food till i get home

B- two slices of wholemeal from a 400g loaf HEB toasted with peanut butter 4 1/2 syns then a bowl of cherries

L - chicken marinated in tikka - free, topcorn 5 1/2, two bananas, yoghurt 1/2

D - linda mccartney free sausages with mash potatoes, cheese HEA, beans

Ordered some Quark with my sainsburys shop Angel so hoping it arrives! Ive found a recipe of a slimming world fb group for lasagne using quark so that will be tomorrow nights dinner!


----------



## AngelUK

sounds great! Let us know how it turns out! I looove lasagne but sadly OH is so so about it.


----------



## lola_90

Its one of our favourite dinners and LO goes crazy for it. I need to try the SW macaroni cheese one as this is another LO's fav.

Realised I won't have potatoes till food order areas so might just be pesto pasta with cheese and the sausages instead!


----------



## kit10grl

Well done Lola thats a Great loss


----------



## lola_90

Thank you Kit :flower: I doubt it will be as much next week, I would be very happy with 3.5lbs off but will see. 

I've been organised this evening and weighed out my popcorn into 25g bags!! What a wild Friday night!! 

Have any of you got any tips on how to manage when not staying at home? I'm going to stay with my grandma for a night later this month but not sure what I will do. She loves to cook and always buys lots whenever we come over. I think I will tell her before hand and maybe bring ingredients for dinner and say I will cook.


----------



## lindseymw

Does anyone know if a Skinny Cappucino from Costa can be free if using milk as part of HEA? Or do I have syn it? No sugar, slight bit of choc powder on top (will have to syn the choc powder I'm guessing).


----------



## lindseymw

First weekly weight in (in my bathroom!). Lost 4lb this week! 

Well done everyone for their losses this week


----------



## nicki01

Lindsey my app says costa skimmed cappuccino eat in, 1 primo 3.5 syns.
But it means nothing to me as I hate coffee and have never been to costa lol! Hope that helps!

Edited to add:
My food directory I bought on Thursday says skinny cappuccino eat in 1 primo 3 syns. 

So now I'm not to sure! Need to ask my consultant how this book works as it doesn't seem to match what the app says unless I'm reading it wrong somehow??


----------



## AngelUK

I would find it hard to be able to tell how much milk it is and how much I would still have left for the day and always syn my cappuccinos. As for the discrepancy in syns that Nicki mentioned, maybe the other one is for the takeaway coffee, the cups for having it in store are probably smaller than the take away ones. Caffe Nero's smallest cappuccino says 1 1/2 syns, I think their paper cups are the smallest, but I still wonder if that can be true when Costa and Starbucks small ones are 3 and 3 1/3

ETA well done on your weight loss lindsey :)


----------



## Katerz

nicki01 said:


> Lindsey my app says costa skimmed cappuccino eat in, 1 primo 3.5 syns.
> But it means nothing to me as I hate coffee and have never been to costa lol! Hope that helps!
> 
> Edited to add:
> My food directory I bought on Thursday says skinny cappuccino eat in 1 primo 3 syns.
> 
> So now I'm not to sure! Need to ask my consultant how this book works as it doesn't seem to match what the app says unless I'm reading it wrong somehow??

My app says 3 syns for it. 

Silly question but are you using the shiny new app or the taste of slimming world 2.0 app? I know a lot of people are using the old app thinking it's been updated but there is a whole new one out.

Going to bake half syn brownies today mmmmm yum :) and I have some mincemeat to use up so might do mince pies again


----------



## AngelUK

I had downloaded the new one but it crashed all the time so I went back to the old one. Must try the new one again. Maybe it is ok now.


----------



## topsy

I lost 1.5 lbs girls :)

My app keeps playing up too.

is that how many syns a small cappuccino is costs is? I might go next week, is that with skimmed milk, sorry for the questions girl.

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done Topsy! Considering you gave in to the lure of chocolate that is a fab loss!
And yes that is a cappuccino with skimmed milk :)


----------



## lola_90

Can't stop thinking about chocolate and pizza today. I haven't had any syns yet but I know if I have some I won't stop!!


----------



## nicki01

I didn't know about the new app will have to get it. 
Well done topsy, I bet your pleased!

I've just eaten a lovely chicken hotpot, so many veggies in there, it was gorgeous and only 1 syn! Now I really want some chocolate, I've had 2 syns today so will have 5 biscuits and a hifi bar in a bit and then a hot choc before bed! 12 in total today.


----------



## Katerz

Had a real nice chicken and bacon pie with sweet potato mash....then I had a bunch of chocolate agghhhh


----------



## lindseymw

Cheers everyone regarding Costa. I didn't have anymore milk that day....but I did have a large skinny one.

I think I'll see what my plans are for the day and either use syns or HEA.

Booked a holiday yesterday so mission Bikini Body is on! Will definately start 30DS at some point. Neck and shoulder still not 100% (A lot better but can still feel tightness if I move my head a certain way) so would rather wait until that's fully healed.


----------



## lola_90

I'm wanting to start the 30DS too - I bought the DVD ages ago but haven't used it!

B - 2 hifi bars, banana and a bowl of cherries
S - pom bears 5 melon and grapes
L - jacket potato, ham, salad 3 babybels hea coleslaw 3
S -apple with peanut butter 4 1/2 
D- sesame chicken with noodles and stir fry veg 1/2 syn for sesame oil 


Sesame chicken - 

3tbsp of soy sauce
2tso of sesame oil
Juice of 2 limes
Chunk of ginger chopped
4 crushed cloves of garlic

Put the above in a bowl and marinate the chicken for as long as possible. Then cook in the over for 35mins. Cook stir fry veg in fry light, boil noodles. Drain the noodles and combine with the veg. Remove chicken from the oven and cut into small pieces add that to the noodles and veg with all of the sauce. Stir through and serve :)


----------



## Embo78

Can I join please. I've been looking for a S/W thread :)

I'm a long time WWer. On and off for 14 years!! I decided I needed a change and joined S/W three weeks ago and OMgeee I love it so much! Can't believe I didn't make the change earlier!

In my first week I lost 6 lbs and last week I lost 1.5. My weigh day is Thursday :thumbup:

Last week I tried the EESP plan for two days and really enjoyed it so this week I'll be doing it three days :)

I'll read back a bit when I get home from work and get to know you a bit more. Already know topsy and Lola :)


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome Embo! Glad you love it! We all do too I think. It is so easy and so non-diet like :D


----------



## topsy

Hi Embo, good to see you here :)

thank Angel hun for confirming about the costa cappuccino :)

I have gone wayyyy of track :cry: just made tom soup to keep me on track

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Youll get there Topsy! Maybe you should work out down what makes you go off track and then have a back up plan ready for when the cravings hit, something that you can have that is less synful but still satisfying? Don't feel too bad about it, just draw a line under it and try your best to stay on plan and don't deprive yourself! :)

I had my weigh in today and lost 3lbs but must admit I was wearing lighter trousers lol. But they are prepreg trousers and I am SO happy about that!! 1lbs more and I am at 2 stone :) Oh and I won the raffle! First time EVER!
Tonight is our anniversary dinner at our favourite Thai restaurant. OH and I have not been out together since before the boys were born. My mum is visiting though and offered to babysit. :D We just put the boys to bed and am going to get ready now. I am debating whether to pick only the most slimming food or to go for it. But I have already decided that I will skip the prawn crackers cause they are not worth their syns! 

Hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## kit10grl

have to say im loving EESP 4.5lbs loss for me tonight. yay

so fat tea night then back on it tomorrow. splitting it up with a few EE days this week cos im missing potatoes and pasta. but gonna keep on with sp snacks as uch as possible


----------



## nicki01

Welcome embo, slimming world is amazing! 

Don't worry topsy just jump back on and go again. 

Happy anniversary angel, I hope you went all out and ate what you wanted. First night out without the boys and on weigh in day too, you've a whole 7 days to pull that back, make sure you wear the same trousers next week and all will be good! Lol!
Hope you have a lovely night.

Kit that's a great loss, I'm really wanting to do eesp hearing the numbers people are dropping but I'm not sure i would manage very well lol!


----------



## lola_90

Well done Kit and Angel fab losses :)

I wish I hadn't weighed myself this morning, scales are showing I haven't list and have stayed the same :( Despite being 100% on track.

Did 30 day shred last night level 1 - feeling the burn and my legs ache badly!


----------



## Reedy

Hi girls x 
some fab losses this week x 
I have discovered syn free pancakes and now i'm addicted, i add blueberries in too and have it with sweetened ff fromage frais and more fruit and all it is is 1 egg to 1 tbsp of quark and some sweetener, they are to die for x 

weigh in tomorrow and fingers crossed I can lose the 3lb gain i've had over xmas and new year plus a weeks holiday x 

Are any of you girls on instagram? i have a sw instagram if anyone wants to follow< I just add all my meals and losses/gains on there, my username is slimmingworldclaire83 x


----------



## topsy

angel thanks for your help I have BED and am supposed to have counselling for it around christmas time but right now my Mental Health has gone down and that's when I cant be bothered. I have swapped my kettle craving for wotsits or quavers! so am learning to replace the high fat foods with LF slimming world food :) well done for your loss and hope you enjoyed your Thai meal.

Kit well done hun :) will be quizzing you on eesp (and embo too)

Nicki Thankyou yep back on track xxx

Lola well done on the 30dsh xxx

Reedy hun hope you have a good loss this week hun xx

xxxx


----------



## Reedy

Lost 1lb at weigh in, little gutted as I was 100% on plan and still have Xmas weight to get rid of but a loss is a loss, hopefully next week will be better x


----------



## AngelUK

Aw I am sorry you are not happy but just think of it in terms of fat! Have you any idea what a pound of lard or butter looks like?! It is a big amount and you have lost that! Don't give up, you will get there and do it without depriving yourself. FX for next week! xx


----------



## Katerz

Half a lb on this week so bang in the target weight. Got to be good this week as it's hubs xmas party (yep...only 1 month late) and we are having an Italian and I chose a pizza! Possibly meeting my dad on Sunday for a carvery too eeek.

Tried a honey glazed pork sw recipe which was a a aahhmazing! 

Had a seek peak at a the new recipe book coming out in Feb lots of yummy traditional meals.

Good losses ladies and the 1lbs soon add up :)


----------



## topsy

I agree all the 1lbs loss = lots in the end well done girls, I weigh in tomorrow eek its AF week and going out for a meal tonight so fully expect a gain but hopefully will be better next week,


----------



## lola_90

2.5lbs down!


----------



## AngelUK

Well done! :)

Topsy you'll get there! Enjoy your meal :)


----------



## nicki01

1lb off over here!! Well done with the losses girls!

Looked at the new book too, like the look of what's in there. And heard about the new bar out soon! Rhubarb and custard! Yum!


----------



## AngelUK

well done :)


----------



## lindseymw

2lb down this so far, thought it would be less than that as it's AF week. Anyone else notice a difference in weightloss when it's AF?

Weight's been up & down this week (probably why you shouldn't weigh yourself everyday!) 

Had chicken fried rice last night (homemade). It was lush, even the kids whollaped it.

Got a wine & cheese candle party tonight....is a bottle of wine around 30 syns? It's home brew so can't google brand of wine for syn value.


----------



## topsy

Well done on all the losses

1lb loss for me which brings me to my 1 1/2 stone award in 9 weeks :) BUT i have SO much to loose!

Enjoy the wine :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

well done nonetheless Topsy! :)


----------



## topsy

Thanks hun, yep every 1lbs counts towards the BIG goal!

xxx


----------



## AngelUK

exactly and every lbs off is you getting healthier and fitter! :)


----------



## topsy

^^LIKE :) xxx


----------



## alex_22

I'm planning on starting this tomorrow (ive had a sw tea but a naughty greggs sarny for dinner)

I'm planning on doing the ee plan my question is how easy is it to do without going to the classes? 

Also do I HAVE to use my superfree foods every day? Its 8 a day isn't it? And 2 free foods (which is my meats ect isn't it)

For tea tomorrow I'm planning on doing a jacket potatoe with beans sw coleslaw (the free version) and some cherry tomatoes, is the beans, carrots, cabbage, onion and tomatoes superfree foods? And how many grams is classed as 1 portion? 

Sorry for all of the questions ladies, im going to have to do a lot of research on this lol

For beakfast I'm going to live on over night oats they're so easy and taste amazing!! Oh and of course the full English 

I think what I'm going to struggle with is finding quick and easy dinner meals 

It's crazy I actually think I'm going to struggle to eat enough (with all this superfree ect) x


----------



## nicki01

Haven't got much time to reply at the mo so hopefully someone will be along shortly. 

Its much easier if you go to the groups, the plan has changed and there is no longer superfree is just free foods and some of them are known as speedy. I'm not aware you HAVE to eat a certain amount, I just eat till I'm full on sw plan, never certain amount/portions etc unless its my healthy extra a/b which I measure. 

Over night oats (if you make using eggs and oats) are not a great breakfast all the time as its pretty much 2 meals in 1, egg being an omelette style and oats, or so I think anyway.
Sw is amazing when done correctly, groups are brilliant and then you know you are doing it write. You also have access to the website and app aswell. 

Hope someone is on shortly who has more time to explain!

And welcome


----------



## alex_22

nicki01 said:


> Haven't got much time to reply at the mo so hopefully someone will be along shortly.
> 
> Its much easier if you go to the groups, the plan has changed and there is no longer superfree is just free foods and some of them are known as speedy. I'm not aware you HAVE to eat a certain amount, I just eat till I'm full on sw plan, never certain amount/portions etc unless its my healthy extra a/b which I measure.
> 
> Over night oats (if you make using eggs and oats) are not a great breakfast all the time as its pretty much 2 meals in 1, egg being an omelette style and oats, or so I think anyway.
> Sw is amazing when done correctly, groups are brilliant and then you know you are doing it write. You also have access to the website and app aswell.
> 
> Hope someone is on shortly who has more time to explain!
> 
> And welcome

The oats recipe I've seen is just oats, fat free yoghurt and fruit, I do want to go to the groups but really dont want to go on my own all my friends go at times where I can't get a sitter, I think I'm going to have to though I'm just finding it so confusing lol I think it's because there was (not sure if there still is) a few different plans, ah its got my brain fizzled haha 

Thank you for your help :) x


----------



## AngelUK

First of all, welcome to the group :)

But, I think you may be confusing Slimming World with another diet maybe? There is no set amount of free foods you have to eat. The only number you get given is up to 15 syns a day and that basically covers anything from treats such as chocolates or sweets or extra cheese or oil etc.

The basic diet works like this:
There are Free foods of which you can eat as much as you like. They are further divided in two types, those with S and those with P. S stands for speedy and P for protein. Some free foods fall under neither S nor P so watch out for those. 
S foods are mostly vegetables and fruit. P foods are your protein foods such as meats and pulses and beans.
The rule is that you must fill one third of your plate with S foods and the rest can be P foods or those foods that are free but neither S or P. One or two examples of Free foods that are neither S nor P are rice and pasta, potatoes etc. 

Then there are your healthy extras A and B daily: 
Healthy Extra A is things like milk and cheese etc. For example, you are allowed 250ml semi skimmed milk per day or 350ml skimmed milk a day. I use this for my coffee so never have any for cheese.
Healthy Extra B are your grains. For example you can have certain cereals, such as Shreddies, or Weetabix. Of those 2 you may have 35g a day but some others you may have less.

This is it as quick as I can make it. If you can do go to group, I find it incredibly helpful and motivating. I am pretty sure I would not stick to it as religiously if I didn't have to be accountable every week. My group is a good laugh too and most ppl are so nice cause they are in the same boat. Plus it feels nice to have ppl cheer you on or commiserate and help with advice and encouragement. It feels like proper real support to me and I know I will continue going even when I have reached my target weight.

ETA forgot to say I use my Healthy Extra B in the form of 2 slices of wholemeal bread from a 400g loaf, toasted. This is the only bread that you may have on Healthy Extra B (or 1 slice if the loaf is from a 800g loaf)


----------



## alex_22

AngelUK said:


> First of all, welcome to the group :)
> 
> But, I think you may be confusing Slimming World with another diet maybe? There is no set amount of free foods you have to eat. The only number you get given is up to 15 syns a day and that basically covers anything from treats such as chocolates or sweets or extra cheese or oil etc.
> 
> The basic diet works like this:
> There are Free foods of which you can eat as much as you like. They are further divided in two types, those with S and those with P. S stands for speedy and P for protein. Some free foods fall under neither S nor P so watch out for those.
> S foods are mostly vegetables and fruit. P foods are your protein foods such as meats and pulses and beans.
> The rule is that you must fill one third of your plate with S foods and the rest can be P foods or those foods that are free but neither S or P. One or two examples of Free foods that are neither S nor P are rice and pasta, potatoes etc.
> 
> Then there are your healthy extras A and B daily:
> Healthy Extra A is things like milk and cheese etc. For example, you are allowed 250ml semi skimmed milk per day or 350ml skimmed milk a day. I use this for my coffee so never have any for cheese.
> Healthy Extra B are your grains. For example you can have certain cereals, such as Shreddies, or Weetabix. Of those 2 you may have 35g a day but some others you may have less.
> 
> This is it as quick as I can make it. If you can do go to group, I find it incredibly helpful and motivating. I am pretty sure I would not stick to it as religiously if I didn't have to be accountable every week. My group is a good laugh too and most ppl are so nice cause they are in the same boat. Plus it feels nice to have ppl cheer you on or commiserate and help with advice and encouragement. It feels like proper real support to me and I know I will continue going even when I have reached my target weight.

I think i might have been looking at a really old plan or something, right I'm definitely going to join up but think I'll have a bit of research on the s p thing (like what foods fall under what ect) just to try and see me through the weekend until I find a group I can go to

Sorry for all the questions just 1 more lol is the 1/3 on all 3 meals?


----------



## AngelUK

Yes on all meals :) But if you want a snack, you aren't going to suddenly balloon out of you have a Mullerlight yoghurt (free but not S or P) on its own. They do recommend though to try and snack on an S food (such apples, bleh lol)
Fruit that aren't S sadly are mango, grapes and pineapple and banana among a few others :(


----------



## alex_22

Oh pineapple is my favourite :( a lot of recipes I've saved thankfully are full of veg, anything that hasn't I can maybe just throw a few tomatoes ect in, the oats have the fruit on top. Honestly I'm not usually this easily confused lol think I may still have a bad case of baby brain! Thank you you've been a huge help! X


----------



## Katerz

alex_22 said:


> AngelUK said:
> 
> 
> First of all, welcome to the group :)
> 
> But, I think you may be confusing Slimming World with another diet maybe? There is no set amount of free foods you have to eat. The only number you get given is up to 15 syns a day and that basically covers anything from treats such as chocolates or sweets or extra cheese or oil etc.
> 
> The basic diet works like this:
> There are Free foods of which you can eat as much as you like. They are further divided in two types, those with S and those with P. S stands for speedy and P for protein. Some free foods fall under neither S nor P so watch out for those.
> S foods are mostly vegetables and fruit. P foods are your protein foods such as meats and pulses and beans.
> The rule is that you must fill one third of your plate with S foods and the rest can be P foods or those foods that are free but neither S or P. One or two examples of Free foods that are neither S nor P are rice and pasta, potatoes etc.
> 
> Then there are your healthy extras A and B daily:
> Healthy Extra A is things like milk and cheese etc. For example, you are allowed 250ml semi skimmed milk per day or 350ml skimmed milk a day. I use this for my coffee so never have any for cheese.
> Healthy Extra B are your grains. For example you can have certain cereals, such as Shreddies, or Weetabix. Of those 2 you may have 35g a day but some others you may have less.
> 
> This is it as quick as I can make it. If you can do go to group, I find it incredibly helpful and motivating. I am pretty sure I would not stick to it as religiously if I didn't have to be accountable every week. My group is a good laugh too and most ppl are so nice cause they are in the same boat. Plus it feels nice to have ppl cheer you on or commiserate and help with advice and encouragement. It feels like proper real support to me and I know I will continue going even when I have reached my target weight.
> 
> I think i might have been looking at a really old plan or something, right I'm definitely going to join up but think I'll have a bit of research on the s p thing (like what foods fall under what ect) just to try and see me through the weekend until I find a group I can go to
> 
> Sorry for all the questions just 1 more lol is the 1/3 on all 3 meals?Click to expand...

Definitely get to a group, the new member talk will explain everything you need to know, also the support at ours is fab and i have made some great friends. 

I'm a target member so I'm sticking with what I already know when it comes to plans lol 

good luck :)


----------



## AngelUK

don't hesitate to ask, that is what this group is for :) 
Another thing which is sadly (to me) not S is sweetcorn.
Oh and I wanted to say, there are a number of ladies in my group who bring their children along. Some are very loud but no one seems to mind that much. Maybe you could take yours too at a pinch?


----------



## alex_22

Thank you ladies 

Ah love sweetcorn too :( 

I think i know where I went wrong when I asked if you needed 10 super foods or whatever I said haha searching the internet I'd read someone saying that if you consume that much your weight loss will be quicker so swapping your empty syn free food with more s food. 

I think if it comes to it I'll just bring them with me dd wouldn't be any bother but ds will probably run rings around me!


----------



## alex_22

I've found a group :) Thursdays 7pm so that's perfect means oh can watch kids while I go


----------



## lindseymw

Total weightloss for this week is 4lb. My 'official' weighing day is Saturday . Total loss so far is 8lb in two weeks. Can't argue with that!

Alex, I don't go to the groups. I follow the old plan of Red/Green days. I am finding them really easy to follow, you don't need the third superfree at each meal.


----------



## AngelUK

Well done Lindsey :)


----------



## nicki01

Alex I was sooo confused at
First, thought it was impossible to understand but after the first then 2nd week I got the hang of it and now I love it! So much so that I had 10 syns left last night and really wanted to eat a flake in my cupboard that was 8 syns but I just couldn't do it to myself lol! So I had a muller light and 4 biscuits (1syn each) instead! I can't quite believe it, I could have eaten about 4 in 1 day just four months ago so I'm really pleased how my
Thoughts on food have changed!
I haven't eaten a takeaway, chocolate bar, packet of crisps in 4 months and it really has changed the way I think about food.


----------



## Katerz

Leftover chicken and bacon pie for my lunch today...found a lovely new favourite :)

Hubs work xmas party tonight so it's going to be a naughty meal for me eeeek


----------



## lindseymw

Has anyone made the SW Haribos yet?

https://www.socialslimmers.com/slimming-world-recipes/2041-syn-free-sweets-haribo-style.html


----------



## lola_90

lindseymw said:


> Has anyone made the SW Haribos yet?
> 
> https://www.socialslimmers.com/slimming-world-recipes/2041-syn-free-sweets-haribo-style.html

Sounded great till I opened it - I hate those ones :haha:


----------



## topsy

^^I have heard of them but not tried them :)

Good luck Alex I love SW have lost 1 1/2 stone in 9 week, but i have LOADS to loose.

Well done Lindsey that's fab :)

I agree with Nikki it totally changes how you think about food.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend girls xxxx


----------



## lindseymw

lola_90 said:


> lindseymw said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone made the SW Haribos yet?
> 
> https://www.socialslimmers.com/slimming-world-recipes/2041-syn-free-sweets-haribo-style.html
> 
> Sounded great till I opened it - I hate those ones :haha:Click to expand...

My mam said there is sugar free Coca Cola flavour jelly in Morrisons...I believe will be 1.5 syns? You could do those in a mould (jelly + extra gelatin for firmness) and coat in sweetner for coca cola bottles. Whole load for 1.5 syns! Could even use diet flat coke instead for syn free ones.

I've just ordered heart shape moulds (makes 55!) for £5. Once it comes, I'm giving this a go...then hiding the buggars away from the kids.


----------



## topsy

Oh hun keep us posted on how they turn out xxx


----------



## lindseymw

topsy said:


> Oh hun keep us posted on how they turn out xxx

I will do!


----------



## Katerz

I made the haribos ages ago they're gooooood!


----------



## Embo78

Mmmmm haribo. I have to give those a try. Can't wait to hear how they turn out!

I forgot to update! I sts. I was a bit disappointed but I think my portions were too big throughout the week and I was underestimating on syns so hopefully now I've rectified that I'll get a good loss this week. 
Having a good week so far. Tried the sweet and sour chicken and egg fried rice this weekend and it was soooo good. The Fakeaway book has been a god send for me. We used to have 1-2 takeaways a week but since I joined SW we haven't had one!!!


----------



## lola_90

I love the fakeaway book all the food looks great. We were the same Embo it's disgusting when I think back to the amount of £££ I used to spend on fast food and takeaways.

I feel like my family is healthier too - on Friday night me and LO shared baked apples with cinnamon with vanilla quark. Before it would have been pom bears or biscuits!


----------



## lindseymw

I will be attempting the syn free chinese chicken curry, egg fried rice and noodles at some point this week.


----------



## Katerz

Love the Fakeaway book one of my faaaavourites!


----------



## Embo78

The food is so authentic! Just like from a takeaway!! The chicken tikka masala was my fav :)


----------



## lola_90

Katerz - what other books would you recommend? 

I made a lovely fish pie for lunch - white sauce was made with skimmed milk, corn flour and some bay leaves. The topping was half potato and the rest swede which I did in the microwave.


----------



## AngelUK

I really like the recipes in Extra Easy Express. We don't really have the time for long cooking processes, as it is we often eat really late as my OH doesn't want to eat with the kids just before 7pm.


----------



## lola_90

Thanks Angel will have a look on Thursday for it :)


----------



## topsy

I just bought extra easy meals in mins I think it called I want to make the chickpea burgers in it :)

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Ooh they sound yummy.I watched Jamie and Jimmy Friday night food programme on channel 4 and they always have lots of healthy recipes. They made a burger that looked amazing with green beans, peas and sweet corn as the burger with yummy salad.


----------



## topsy

^^ I love peas and sweetcorn :) xxx


----------



## lindseymw

Slimmingworld Pizza:

Make some SW chips, put in a cake tin (I have a silicone one), pour homemade pizza sauce (Passata with garlic & herbs simmered to thicken), add toppings, add grated light cheese and bung in the oven for 20mins.

Free for me as using cheese as part of HEA.

ETA: It's lush!


----------



## lola_90

Yummy Lindsey! I did a cheats pizza last week on a chicken breast and added the toppings onto that


----------



## AngelUK

put on 1lbs :( But I know I had, AF is here and had the lovely dinner Monday so I guess it could have been worse. Sigh. I am just 2 lbs off from my 2 stone award now when last week it was 1lbs. Feels like I have been JUST off for ages now. Hope I get it next week but I am not holding my breath as 1 lbs losses seem to be more the norm. :/


----------



## lindseymw

I weighed myself everyday last week (AF for me), I was fluctuating by a lb or two but lost it as soon as AF stopped. Give it a couple days and weigh yourself again, you might find that you will have lost it. I believe it's due to water retention?


----------



## Katerz

lola_90 said:


> Katerz - what other books would you recommend?
> 
> I made a lovely fish pie for lunch - white sauce was made with skimmed milk, corn flour and some bay leaves. The topping was half potato and the rest swede which I did in the microwave.

Extra easy express, all in one and Fakeaway are my favourites :)


----------



## nicki01

Just recovered from a mystery illness so been off plan all weekend! I've permanently felt sick since Friday, only feeling ok/half normal this evening, although my throat is now starting to hurt! All I've been able to stomach was toast and soup so not expecting much this week. Just glad to be feeling better it was awfull.


----------



## AngelUK

poor thing Nicki! Might you be preggo? Hope you recover fully soon if it isn't that :)


----------



## Embo78

Hope you feel better soon nicki :hugs: 

I made the 1/2 syn cake last night. It definitely wasn't "cake" but a lovely substitute and took away the sweet tooth I've been struggling with every night. I must've enjoyed it cos I had two pieces!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







phone pics 030.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 1









phone pics 031.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 1









phone pics 032.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lola_90

Embo that looks delicious! What's the recipe please? Xx

Hope you feel better soon Nicki

Angel - sorry about your gain you are doing really well and I'm sure you will get your two stone award next week :flower:

I'm plodding along, going to my grandmas for the night later and she is cooking salmon


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. I'll post the recipe here later when I can copy and paste but the recipe's in my journal :)


----------



## lindseymw

If you haven't already, join SYN FREE/LOW SYN RECIPES on Facebook.

They have loads of recipes, lists of free stuff from supermarkets etc.


----------



## AngelUK

ooh thanks for sharing that. Will join! :D


----------



## AngelUK

Oh and I meant to add, the booklet that came with this month's Slimming World mag, called Pub grub classics is absolutely out of this world! I looove the pie and the pepper steak and tonight we are having the mushroom omelette with rosemary roasties which are to die for! Highly recommend if the mag is still available.


----------



## topsy

Lindsey I will look for that group.

Angel sure you will soon loose again have FX for you next week.

Embo that cake-Yummy :)

Nikki Hope you feel better now xxx


----------



## nicki01

Feeling much better thanks. I better not be preggo I think I will have a nervous breakdown if that where to happen right now lol. My 2 girls are on top form of working together to be little pests! 1 yr old has learnt the word no and screaming and 4yr old knows exactly how to wind her up! Its fun and games in my house! I have to keep separating them in order to stop them from scratching each others eyes out!

Making cowboy hotpot tonight, hoping its yummy!

That cake looks amazing! Would too love the recipe. Does it take long?


----------



## topsy

^^Aw hun sounds like you have your hands full :) 

Cow boy hot pot sounds yummy...off to goggle :)

xxxx


----------



## kit10grl

Put on ! and a half but its AF week for me too. Total chocolate cravings for me all weekend. Taking bad cos i have a coil fitted so havent been 'on' for ages. Should come off easy next week though


----------



## lindseymw

Had chinese chicken curry with fried rice...it was lush!

Curry sauce:
Cauliflower
3 x veg stock cubes
1-2 tsp curry powder
1 fat free coconut yoghurt (optional)

Boil the cauliflower with the stock cubes and curry powder until very soft. I used frozen and didn't weigh it out or measure the water, just guessed.

Once the cauliflower is cooked, blitz it (I used a hand blender) then I simmered it until it had thickened a bit. Took it off the heat and stirred in the yoghurt.

I cooked the chicken, threw in some peas and poured a couple of ladles of sauce over and simmered for a few mins then served with SW egg fried rice (I actually used the ready cooked rice in a tub, Veeta(?) so will have to syn it)


----------



## nicki01

That sounds nice linsey. 

I bought some frozen raspberries as they didn't have any fresh in the shop, defrosted some to eat but they are really sweet/bitter! What can I do with them? I've a whole tub in the freezer!
Anyone do anything yummy with them?


----------



## lindseymw

I've seen people do "overnight oats" on Facebook.

Mix oats with a fat free yoghurt and layer in a glass with fruit and leave over night and have for breakfast. Haven't tried it yet but I quite fancy trying it.


----------



## topsy

Lindsey that curry sounds really nice :)

Overnight oats are nice, i do it with frozen berries from aldi, or without the berries and in the morning i add 1 or 2 eggs and some sweetener and make some pancakes :) and cook in frylight. but am thinking of using my coconut oil for 2 syns and seeing what they taste like with that, and adding honey (1 syn) instead of sweetener.

Nicki can you add some sweetener to them and have with yog and add 1 teaspoon of honey ( 1 syn) instead of sweetener or add to a meninges nest-sorry cant remember how many syns are in them but don't think there are many.

xxx


----------



## AngelUK

ooh yes a meringue nest! Drool! No idea how many syns but now I want one!


----------



## topsy

tesco 8 pack are 3 syns each girls, just looked xxxx


----------



## nicki01

Thanks for the ideas, will see if they taste better by doing the meringue nests and also with sweetener and yoghurt, overnight oats sound yum too , I only new about doing the oats as pancakes but just with yoghurt and fruit sound really nice.
I'm annoyed as I LOVE raspberries so bought them to eat out the fridge like I normally would fresh ones but they are just not at all the same! Never mind, will use them up now!


----------



## lindseymw

Well my mould has turned up....it's a lot smaller than I had thought! Oh well, I'll be making some midget haribos later on. Need to get some gelatin!


----------



## nicki01

Lost 1lb! I've made a final decision on my target and I'm only 3lb away from it!!!  then its tone up time! Well will be if I can find the big bit of motivation I'm lacking :-/


----------



## AngelUK

well done Nicki! :D


----------



## topsy

Well done Nicki, cant wait till I am that close to target :) xxx


----------



## lola_90

2lbs down this week so 11lbs lost in three weeks! 

Aiming for 3lbs off this week!


----------



## AngelUK

Well done Lola! Great progress :)


----------



## lindseymw

In target to lose 1lb this week....had a naughty McDs last night...sadly my willpower of trying to order a 'good' meal lost, badly. DH looked at me with disgust as I shovelled a large portion of chips down my neck (along with a Chicken Legend & Jacob's burger)....oops.

Anywho, any clue what I can syn Homebrew lager at? I was thinking the closest is Carling/Fosters type of lager in 500ml bottles.

ETA: Did overnight oats for breakfast today...it was delish. I used MullerLight Pina Colada (will have to Syn it I think due to it having pineapple chunks in) mixed with oats and layered with frozen mixed berries and left in the fridge overnight (made in a large wine glass).


----------



## AngelUK

lindsey Muller Light Pina Colada yoghurt is free if you are doing Extra Easy :D Pineapple is free food, just not an S or P food.
And as for your lapse, so what, occasionally "synning" is not the end of the world and if it makes you stick to your plan again more firmly after then all the better for it :)


----------



## topsy

yay lola

Glad you liked the oats hun you made me laugh about them being done in a wine glass :)

xxx


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> lindsey Muller Light Pina Colada yoghurt is free if you are doing Extra Easy :D Pineapple is free food, just not an S or P food.
> And as for your lapse, so what, occasionally "synning" is not the end of the world and if it makes you stick to your plan again more firmly after then all the better for it :)

Ooo fab. I though if you got the fruit Muller Lights they were 1 syn. Mind you it wasn't in a sauce, just lumps. 

I feel no guilt on my lapse last night...apart from not ordering more.

Topsy...it was a bit odd eating out of wine glass at 7.30, felt a bit naughty. Hehe


----------



## lola_90

I tried the overnight oats but didn't like them. My son wolfed it down so that's now another breakfast he likes!

Just had a galaxy ripple at 8.5 syns well worth it! Hoping to shred tonight and going to get a weight loss ticker


----------



## lindseymw

lola_90 said:


> I tried the overnight oats but didn't like them. My son wolfed it down so that's now another breakfast he likes!
> 
> Just had a galaxy ripple at 8.5 syns well worth it! Hoping to shred tonight and going to get a weight loss ticker

I had to share mine with Jacob. He asked to try it, then just stood next to me with his mouth open after every mouthful. And yes, he'd already had some breakfast....


----------



## topsy

They always eat our breakfasts dont they...well guess we are eating less lol! xxxx


----------



## lindseymw

Is it wrong that I was thinking "you cheeky little f**ker...you have had your breakfast...but nooooo you have to have mine as well, I'm on a sodding diet" Unfortunately he has got the puppy dog eyes down to a T so you end up giving in to him.


----------



## AngelUK

lol!


----------



## Katerz

I can't eat a 'narrnorrr' without Lily getting involved!

Was it on this thread I saw oat cookies...or perhaps instagram?? Anyway cookies made from hex B oats an egg and sweetener I believe? Need to find the recipe to give it a go!


----------



## topsy

^^ I have heard of them but not sure how you make them xxxx


----------



## lola_90

Yes I find it harder sharing food when I'm on slimming world. T took a big bite out of my toast this morning and in my head I was shouting "but it's my Heb"!!

I made him pancakes with lemon and sugar and he ate 5! Then I made my breakfast and he pinched my toast, beans and some sausage!! 

Angel - the pub classic mini book is great. We are going to my parents next weekend and my mum asked for a recipe so she is cooking the lamb shanks from the book.

Attempting to make SW macaroni cheese from this month magazine and then coq au vin for dinner


----------



## lola_90

Katerz said:


> I can't eat a 'narrnorrr' without Lily getting involved!
> 
> Was it on this thread I saw oat cookies...or perhaps instagram?? Anyway cookies made from hex B oats an egg and sweetener I believe? Need to find the recipe to give it a go!


Please find the recipe! What's your Instagram name again? I'm yet to post but stalk! I found and liked a pic of SW brownies that looked delicious but she didn't post the recipe :growlmad:


----------



## AngelUK

A lady in my SW group made brownies from Sweet Potatoes, I kid you not! She brought them in on a "bring food" Monday and I tried them. Oh my god I wanted to THROW myself in to them! But I haven't made them myself as I would find it hard to not eat them all in one go! I am not sure what the syns are, I guess it depends on what/how much you use of the cocoa and nutella plus the baking powder and how big your pieces are.


----------



## lola_90

Thank you ive made brownies from dates and sweet potato before. Will give it a whirl and hope I dont eat them all!


----------



## Katerz

Ok found it!

30g porridge oats
1 egg 
4 tsp sweetener 
Dash vanilla

Mix ingredients, stand for 10 mins then place on baking paper and in oven at 180 for 20 to 25 mins

Might try tonight...maybe lol

Insta is katerz86 :)


----------



## lola_90

Soo trying that tomorrow once I take little one to nursery so they are all mine!!


----------



## Katerz

lola_90 said:


> Soo trying that tomorrow once I take little one to nursery so they are all mine!!

They're tasty!! I probably wouldn't put them in for as long as 25 mins otherwise you'll have small oat rocks! Also it's 35g oats not 30! I was supposed to save them for work but ate them all eeeek!


----------



## lola_90

Humberside made them! Just waiting to put them in the oven will update in a bit!!


----------



## alex_22

Haven't been on in a while my first week went good made loads of lovely sw meals diet cola chicken, bbq pulled pork, new York burgers, chilli, sticky chicken loved them all! First week lost 2lb, Friday night we had a night off because the kids went to my mams for a few hours so we went put for tea, last night I had new York burgers cooking and ds dropped a glass candle (like a yankee one) off dd head so we spent a few hours in a&e didn't get in until 8pm and food was ruined we literally hadn't had a bite to eat all day so we ended up ordering a takeaway for quickness so extra strict week this week x


----------



## lola_90

lola_90 said:


> Humberside made them! Just waiting to put them in the oven will update in a bit!!

No idea where humberside came from stupid autocorrect :haha:

They tasted grim really sweet so they ended up in the bin! Hoping the brownies will be better!


----------



## Katerz

lola_90 said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> Humberside made them! Just waiting to put them in the oven will update in a bit!!
> 
> No idea where humberside came from stupid autocorrect :haha:
> 
> They tasted grim really sweet so they ended up in the bin! Hoping the brownies will be better!Click to expand...

Oh nooo :( my friend didn't like hers either...I think I've got a super sweet tooth haha!


----------



## topsy

Katerz said:


> Ok found it!
> 
> 30g porridge oats
> 1 egg
> 4 tsp sweetener
> Dash vanilla
> 
> Mix ingredients, stand for 10 mins then place on baking paper and in oven at 180 for 20 to 25 mins
> 
> Might try tonight...maybe lol
> 
> Insta is katerz86 :)

theses sound yummy need to get eggs ran out using them all to make for our free food feb quiches BUT made them last week (wrong week it was still jan!!!!!):haha:

xxx


----------



## nicki01

Hope your LO is ok Alex.

The oat cakes do sound good but chocolate brownies yummy!

What is everyone taking for the taster group?


----------



## AngelUK

Hope you LO is ok Alex, poor thing!

I had a maintain, blah!
I never take anything to taster week as I don't cook :haha:


----------



## nicki01

I didn't take anything last time but I've got all day Wednesday with no 4 year old :-0 so MAY just have time to make something yummy for Thursday! Maybe thinking the oat cakes or try my hand at the brownies but will have to find out how many syns they are, hmmm! Although if they are really nice it might just be crumbs by the time Thursday eve comes lol!


----------



## AngelUK

if you are talking about the ones I posted, it does say the syns for the ingredients so I suppose you add them up and then divide according to the how many pieces you cut?


----------



## topsy

As I got the wrong week and made quiches! I am making speed tom soup :) for Food tasting :) xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Id rather try your quiches Topsy! On a SW quiche Id miss cheese and crust though! lol


----------



## topsy

Have campfire stew in the slow cooker and 12 speed soup on the hob.

the quiches are yummy hun I am making some more tomorrow xxx


----------



## alex_22

Thanks ladies dd is fine barely left a mark and she was happy as Larry 5 minutes after it happened, she's going to be a tough cookie having a big brother!! 

I've getting an extra easy cookbook tonight the spicy chicken, spinach and potato curry sounds and looks amazing! Can't wait to try it, I had a bit of bbq pulled pork left in the freezer from last week so we had that on jacket potatoes tonight and I've got left over chilli in the freezer too so that'll do for tomorrow's tea cauliflower rice goes amazing with it! x


----------



## Katerz

Gained 2 ooops all the rubbish food I've been munching!


----------



## lindseymw

Well after a disasterous few days....including consumption of lots of wine, party food, more McDs, hangover food....I am now back on track. Only gained 1lb but have lost it again.


----------



## AngelUK

I am sure you'll lose it really quickly again Kate :)

Well done Lindsey :)


----------



## topsy

Yep kate I am sure you will loose it again.

I am sure I have gained this week too xxx


----------



## nicki01

Well my peaceful day yesterday where I was supposed to making something to take tonight was instead spent down a&e.
I got a call from nursery saying I had to go pick my little one up as she had fallen and was bleeding quite badly from her head!!
Got there and she has split her forehead open! About an inch long from her hair line downwards! So off we went to the hospital! So I'm not taking anything tonight after all. 
Not expecting much from weigh in, will be pleased if I have lost as I'm only 3lb off target but its been a hectic week and I keep picking at the kids food lol.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh my goodness the poor little soul! Is she ok?? Did they have to give her stitches or just glue? Poor sweetie!


----------



## nicki01

Yeh she is ok now. Was so brave. They did think they would have to stitch it and put her to sleep to do it but as it was such a clean split they have got it back together with steri strips I think they are called. Its been 24 hours and she hasn't touched them yet so fingers crossed but they have got to stay on for a week!

She only cried when they cleaned it and was a little trooper for the steri strips.


----------



## AngelUK

Brave little thing! Hopefully she won't touch them and they won't come off during sleep!


----------



## nicki01

I hope not, I'm really not good with injuries, was dreading going there to get her lol! I get really queasy and feel like I'm going to pass out when I see gory things but I was ok lol. I imagine if they stitched it could have been a different matter, I can't even watch hospital programmes although I can watch one born every minute without batting an eyelid! Weird!!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I find all of that stomach turning actually! Not things like ER cause I know that isn't real but the real life documentaries/series like OBEM, I cannot watch any of that at all!


----------



## topsy

I used to love OMEM but cant watch it now :(

Nicki I am so sorry about little one she sounds a star bless her heart. Glad she`s ok hun.

I lost 1 lbs this week pleased with that after all the cake I ate on sun!

xxx


----------



## lindseymw

Oh no! Poor LO. Hope she's ok.

What does everyone do if you can't get 5% mince? I got 10% as it was the lowest I could find. Can I just fry it and drain off all the fat? Would it still be syn free? Making Big Mac in a Bowl for tea.


----------



## AngelUK

I think you have to syn it. I often cannot find pork mince at 5%, I think Sainsburys are the only ones that regularly have it. But I usually can find beef at 5%
Hope your burgers turn out nice :)


----------



## Katerz

You can fry and drain but not sure how reliable that is and for me that's too much of a faff so I would syn it ;)

Been welllll good the last two days! Gone back to having yogurt and fruit in the morning to free up my Hex b for later in the day. Work lunches will be the proper test for me!

I got a weighted hula hoop yesterday, it's fun BUT I have a ring of ouches around my waist today oww


----------



## AngelUK

ow! Sounds painful! But I bet it was fun exercise before though. Will you have to let the bruises heal before continuing? Makes me wonder though if you won't just get them every time or can you wear special clothing to avoid it?


----------



## topsy

Aw hun sorry about the bruises but like the sound of hula hopping :) xxx


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> I think you have to syn it. I often cannot find pork mince at 5%, I think Sainsburys are the only ones that regularly have it. But I usually can find beef at 5%
> Hope your burgers turn out nice :)

It's not a burger. Looks lush.

Brown some mince, add some chopped onion and cook.

In a bowl add some shredded lettuce, sliced gerkins and any other salad things, top with mince and add another layer of salad & mince then pour fat free thousand island dressing and add some cheese (triangles or cheese slices)


----------



## AngelUK

oh yumm! Lovely! I didn't know the fat free thousand island dressing was syn free! Will have to try it!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh by the way, is it the one by Kraft?


----------



## lindseymw

I don't think it is syn free, poss 1syn per tbsp but you don't need much, maybe 2-3 for a huge bowl so not bad syn wise.

I used Aldi's low fat Thousand Island, no idea on syns, was going to aim for 3 syns per tbsp, will google it soon.

It's absolutely gorgeous. Did have a taste of a Big Mac.


----------



## nicki01

Thanks girls.

Lost 1/2 lb which isn't too bad but really really want to hit target soon, My reward is a pub meal of lasagne and then chocolate brownies and Ice cream! I've not cheated once in almost 5 months (apart from Xmas day but that doesn't count)! Every meal has been sw, I've not eaten crisps, chocolate or takeaway! I really really cannot wait!


----------



## AngelUK

Still, a loss is a loss so well done :) And oh my goodness that reward meal does sound lovely! How much have you lost overall?


----------



## nicki01

1st 7.5lb another 2.5lb till target  

I have toning to do so not 100% there yet but once I'm at target my next goal will be toning up! I want to be able to wear a bikini this summer!

I think its also excepting that my body will not be what it was before having 2 babies! Its my tummy I really really dislike but hopefully with toning that will get better! Even after losing the weight I've still got a pop jelly belly that isn't going anywhere and that's what really bugs me.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I know! My belly is horrendous! My skin was so stretched I guess that it just can never recover. :( It looks so crepe-y and weird now. Bikinis are a thing of the distant past! But I am hoping I won't look too bad in a swimsuit so that I can take the boys swimming this summer. :)


----------



## Katerz

Welllll I Googled the bruise thing and it says once they heal it should be ok in the future? I dunno will have to see but yes it's fun lol 

Taking Lily swimming this morning we've not been in aaaaaages I got a leisure centre membership a couple of weeks ago so I'm taking full advantage as she is free to swim because she is under 5 woop!


----------



## lindseymw

Well, I've lost 1lb this week (gained 1lb, lost 2lb).

Tried to have 2 Alpen Bars for breakfast but the little gannets decided they wanted it aswell. Oh well. 

Full english breakfast later on. 

Going to definately start 30DS on Monday, when the kids are at School and DH in bed off nights.


----------



## AngelUK

Well done! Good luck with the shred and hats off to you! I could never do that, far too lazy lol


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> Well done! Good luck with the shred and hats off to you! I could never do that, far too lazy lol

I did attempt Insanity once....20 minutes, I decided that a wobbly arse was better than the horrific torture that I was putting myself through.

At least with 30DS, I can get through it without feeling like I was on the brink of death (just)

Plus got a holiday booked for May (Zante) so making an attempt to wear a bikini and look ok


----------



## AngelUK

lol! I know it does look like torture that one!
Good luck, I am sure you get there :)


----------



## nicki01

I tried insanity once, done it for almost a week but I literally couldn't actually breathe and too was on the brink of death lol. Haven't touched it since, its just not fun it's pure torture and so I can't bring myself to do it!

Had the worst morning! Went to tesco and at the checkout (self service) tori was climbing out the seat and kept standing up! So I put her in the main bit with the shopping, she opened a punnet of blueberries and shook them everywhere, then done the same with some biscuits, then stood up and was pretending to drink my can of redbull shouting yum all over the shop, whilst all off this was happening Charlie legged it, me hot footing it after her, then she ran straight into a sign and was crying, tori then started crying and Charlie was shouting 'shut up tori' repeatedly! I was done, ready to exit as fast as humanly possibly, the guy then points out I have a coat hanging off my trolley, he needed to check for security tags, I had forgot it was there and hadn't even paid for it so then had to do that!
So I lost complete control of both my kids and they looked like redbull glugging out of control hooligans, whilst I looked like I was trying to steal a coat!!!
As I got out some women came over and started trying to make me join a library so Charlie takes the opportunity to grab a huge handful of celebrations she had on the table shouting yay sweets, which I quickly made her put back for helping herself too!

I've come home to hide my embarrassed self! 

(Must add my kids absolutely do not drink redbull and never have) lol!


----------



## AngelUK

Aw wow you poor thing! Tons of hugs to you, what a trying morning! Hope you have a little treat for yourself to help you over that experience! Hugs!


----------



## nicki01

I really want to just eat junk, now found out that a house we are supposed to be the first too view on Monday morning has been rented, the agent told me someone paid a deposit without seeing it, and have now just found out through facebook that actually this person was called today and given a viewing at 12:30
I was the first to call and book a viewing, I asked for today but they said they couldn't do it, I told them I wanted to be the first as its perfect and in the perfect place and we would probably take it but for some reason the other people have been favoured And taken it. 
Feeling pretty fed up, I want fat coke chocolate and crisps so so bad right now! 
My other half is calling the estate agents Monday to complain, why couldn't they have just left things as they were, then I would have had the first viewing. I could scream or cry!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh my goodness that really takes the cake! What a horrible day! You are so entitled for some good luck now! Hope it comes soon and the next house you look at, really IS your perfect place. :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

Oh nooo I hope you have a better day tomorrow.

Put lily to bed tonight no issues straight down then FIL turns up out of the blue (not seen him since boxing day) and woke her up with his booming voice arghhhh!

Anyways had a read through my book again and discovered skittles 3.5 syns for 18g so sent hubby to the shop for supplies and now I have little 18g portions ready for a sweet fix! Yay :D


----------



## AngelUK

Ohh good tip!


----------



## topsy

I love skittle :) xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Lost 3lbs, got my 2 stone award AND was slimmer of the week! Chuffed to bits! :D I hope I can have another good loss next week and will definitely do a food diary again. 
Hope you ladies are doing ok xx


----------



## lindseymw

Can anyone explain the whole tweak thing to me...I am getting very confused by it.

For example: Chickpeas are free but if you roast them you have to syn them? Or Smash is free but if you make Smash dumplings, you have to to syn it.

I can't get my head round as to why if they are free foods?

I was going to do some roasted chickpeas to munch on tonight whilst watching Walking Dead but you have to syn them as you would nuts, which are horrifically high.

ETA: Well done Angel!


----------



## AngelUK

I am not sure about the dumplings but the principle is that certain foods lose their filling power when you alter them so you would need to eat more than you normally would to satisfy your hunger. The easiest example is raisins. One raisin normally does not contain more sugar than one grape. But youd only need, say 10 grapes to feel you had a nice snack. 10 raisins do not have the same filling power so youd eat handfuls of them and pile on the calories. Same with berries and smoothies. The amount of berries you would need to fulfil your hunger/snack need is waaaaay lower than what you would need to get a decent amount of smoothie out of them. Same with potato crisps. 
Hope that helps?


----------



## lindseymw

It kinda makes sense. I was just thinking, if I can eat an entire can of unroasted chickpeas, surely eating an entire can of roasted ones would be the same? (Home roasted ones!)

The Smash dumplings are:

Smash, eggs, cottage cheese and anything else you want to add, mix together, roll into balls then cook in the oven. These are really filling and yummy.


----------



## AngelUK

No idea why then sorry :(


----------



## lola_90

Great loss Angel! What a fab start to the week :flower:


----------



## nicki01

Well done angel, that's a super loss


----------



## lindseymw

Ok quick update: Do NOT, I repeat do NOT eat an entire can of roasted chickpeas.....I have put on 2lb :dohh:

Oh well, at least I know from now on.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I am sorry! Hope it is just belly content and gone in a day or two!


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> Oh I am sorry! Hope it is just belly content and gone in a day or two!

At least I found out the reason why they are synned! You live and learn!


----------



## topsy

Well done angel hun

I am going to make hummus with chickpeas :)


----------



## nicki01

Well another Wednesday and another trip to a&e!!
Took Charlie's steri strips off her head today as advised by the hospital, to stay on for a week. But after 2 hours the split just popped straight back open! As open as it was when she done it, so it had not knitted back together. They have steri stripped and glued it this time and I've to leave them on for 10 days now! Was meant to take her swimming last Friday but couldn't because she can't get it wet and now we can't go this week either! She won't be happy if she remembers.

Managed to stay on track as I had made a sw steak & mushroom pie so just had it now when we got home. Lucky or I would have probably eaten some rubbish as its late


----------



## AngelUK

Poor thing! That really sucks! But well done you for staying on track :)


----------



## Katerz

1.5lb off :) got some vouchers for SQ micro meals and our Iceland is having a open evening next Friday for tasters!


----------



## AngelUK

Well done! :)
I am looking forward to the Iceland meals cause I think they will be really helpful when OH doesn't feel like cooking, plus it will give me more of an idea what a normal portion size looks like :haha"


----------



## Katerz

I'm most looking forward to the sausages hehe!


----------



## AngelUK

I really like the 0 syns Linda McCartney ones so I am ok with those but having real pork 0 syn ones will definitely be nice too


----------



## topsy

I cant wait for the meals our local butchers makes SW sausages that are 0 syns :) xxx


----------



## nicki01

Weigh in at 7! My scales tell me I've gained 3.5/4lb! I've no idea how this has happened!! Not looking forward to it, I'm so so close to target and now a possible huge gain! Ahhhh!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh dear! Hope it is a fluke and the weigh in goes better than you think. It could also just be water retention. Hope it drops off in a day or so if so! :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

3lbs off this week :happydance:


----------



## AngelUK

Well done lola! :D


----------



## nicki01

Well done Lola. 

My scales lied to me, I lost 1.5lb so just a 1lb away from my target! So so happy, going to have that next week! She said I will need to up my healthy extras to try and maintain but its trail and error to see how much by!


----------



## topsy

well done girls xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done! Bet you were chuffed to bits that your scales lied :D I am happy for you! :)


----------



## Katerz

Ooohhhh so close! Yey


----------



## topsy

I gained a 1 .5 lbs this week MUST do better next week!!! xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I am sorry but at least it was not a horrific gain and I am sure you can lose that and a bit more next week! FX for you :)


----------



## topsy

^^ thanks hun It was showing a 5lb gain on my scales earlier in the week so managed to undo a bit of the damage!!! xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Oh that is excellent Topsy! Well done indeed cause that means you actually lost this week!


----------



## topsy

^^ I like Your thinking hun :) xxx


----------



## nicki01

I agree, definatly a good loss, from a 5lb gain to just 1.5 you done really well to pull that back as much as you did!
Just try and aim for a 1.5 next week and your bang back on track where you were. Well done!


----------



## AngelUK

Ooh I just found out that Oreos only have 2.5syns each! Compared to the 4 in a Jammie Dodger that really makes me consider getting some! Had to share ;)


----------



## topsy

I love oreos thanks xxx


----------



## lola_90

4.5lbs down this week

17.5lbs lost since I started 6 weeks ago

:happydance:


----------



## AngelUK

That is amazing! Well done!


----------



## topsy

Lola thats FAB hun :)

I have lost 2.1 stone so 29 lbs in 13 weeks lost 6 1/2 lbs this week so happy girls :)

xxx


----------



## lola_90

Fab Topsy!! Told you would have a great loss!


----------



## topsy

YOU were right sweets have to be good with food this week :) SW really work :)

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Wow Topsy you are doing so well! Congrats so much on such a great loss :D 

Went to stock up in Slimming World meals in Iceland and stupidly forgot to use my vouchers :dohh:! I am SO looking forward to these meals! I think I will have the salmon pasta one tonight! Have any of you tried the meals yet and if so, what do you think? Portions seem nice and big don't they :D


----------



## lola_90

Portions are very generous Angel! I bought a few but they had run out of the sausages and the noodles when I went. I had the spicy tomato meatball pasta for lunch and it was nice.


----------



## topsy

I hope to go in the next few week and get some meals I want to try the noodles one Lola and the salmon one, so Angel please let me know what you think.I LOVE it they are free :)

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

I had the salmon and pasta one last night and I LOVED it! Seriously good portion and it is really yummy! I do recommend it!


----------



## nicki01

Well done Lola and topsy! Brilliant losses!
I however only lost half a pound!! Not impressed! I was hoping to be at target this week and go for my celebration pub meal but instead I'm still half a pound away! Oh well, next week!

I went to Iceland yesterday and also forgot my vouchers!
I got sausages, chicken tikka masala and the meatball one. Are the meatball one yesterday for lunch and had to leave a little bit as I was so stuffed!


----------



## AngelUK

Aw I am sorry you are still away from target. But maybe this week you will go under and then your celebration dinner won't put you back over ;)
Was the meatball meal nice? I was thinking of having that one tonight.


----------



## nicki01

I imagine you have probably eaten it by now but yes I thought it was nice for a ready meal!


----------



## AngelUK

yep I had and I liked it! Not as much as the salmon pasta one but I do think they are vey nice for ready meals. SO different to the WW ones which I never liked!


----------



## nicki01

I've never tried the ww ones. I've only got a chicken tikka masala one left in the freezer as they didn't have much there when I went. I won't eat them very often but I want to try them all and then have a couple in the freezer in case I'm low on food or need to eat quick etc
Need to remember to put my vouchers in my bag and go back. 
Does anyone know of the duck that Iceland sell that is free? I remember sw saying about it but I can't remember what it was called so I can't look for it!


----------



## topsy

i want to try the salmon one xxx


----------



## lola_90

Nicki - I'm not sure about the duck. I know my consultant said that they would be going round Iceland in the next week or so and working out all the syn free food they sell.

Angel - the WW meals are horrible, the expiry date is so long it's scary to think what stuff they use to keep it for so long!


----------



## AngelUK

Agreed!


----------



## AngelUK

Lost 1lbs, which I didn't expect as AF is here, so I am quite pleased. I did try and drink lots of water and had herbal teas too so that might have helped. There is a lady in my group who swears that drinking 2L+ of water a day helps you to lose weight. I really must try harder. I drink waaayy too much coffee and exchanging it for more water would be so beneficial in many ways!

Hope you are all doing well too xxx


----------



## nicki01

Well done angel, I don't drink enough water either. I forget lol


----------



## lola_90

Well done Angel :flower:

I filled my 1.5l bottle up and still have a third left. Drinking more is harder then I thought!


----------



## AngelUK

it is, isn't it!? I haven't had any water yet but plenty of coffee! Argh!


----------



## kirstybumx3

*sneaks in*

Hi guys. First day back on slimming world today. Hoping I'll last more than 3 days this time. 
I am disgusted in how heavy I've let myself get. I'm heavier now than the day before I gave birth. 

Day one went ok. Shreddies and grapes for breakfast, jacket potato and salad for lunch and one of the Iceland meals for dinner (it was surprisingly delicious!) 

Can anyone recommend me any quick and easy breakfasts? Rio has toast most mornings and I used to too, but can't have the thick white bread dripping with butter anymore so need other ideas lol. X


----------



## AngelUK

Hello Kirsty :)

I have the ultimate in lazy breakkies lol: I beat together two eggs, add a sliced tomato and bung the whole in the microwave for 2 minutes. Lovely easy scrambled eggs! :D

Btw be careful of grapes, as they no longer count towards your 1/3 superfree. It has been changed. They are still free foods but not S foods of which you need to eat 1/3 each meal. xxx


----------



## nicki01

Hi Kirsty. 
I'm also lazy with breakfast and have a muller light yoghurt with fruit!


----------



## lola_90

2.5 lbs down this week! Got slimmer of the week last week and slimmer of the month this week! Only .5lb till i get my 1.7 stone award!

What does everyone have for breakfast? I want something that is quick and doesn't use my heb. As ive found the salted caramel hi fi bars are so nice in the fridge and want to have that as my heb some days. At the moment I am using it for 2 slices from a 400g loaf of wholemeal or two weetabix xx

on another note have got a fitbit and have only done 5113 steps today! Need to get moving to reach 10,000!!!


----------



## topsy

Hi kirsty hun I have eggs, magic pancakes or greek yog and fruit or a banana when on the go!!!

Well done Lola hun on slimmer of the month :)

xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done on your awards and SO close to stone and a half! Brilliant! :D

I usually make my lazy scrambled eggs with cut tomatoes in the microwave. I always think fruit in the morning will make me hungrier sooner cause of all the natural sugar, where as protein will make me burn more steadily. Might be total illusion though. :)


----------



## lola_90

Your right I always feel fuller after a protein rich breakfast. Might try the eggs in the microwave - less washing up!!


----------



## topsy

^^I was thinking the same thing :) xxx


----------



## kirstybumx3

Thanks! I didn't know about the grapes :(
Oooh yes eggs why didn't I think of that. I love an omelette! 
I haven't got a local group that I can get to with ease with no car at the moment so I joined online. The only downside is not getting the hifi bars, I love those!
What are the flavours these days?


----------



## AngelUK

I only know the rocky road one as I had one pack of those and decided they are WAY too hard to not gobble up just in one go so I never bought any more lol


----------



## lola_90

I love the salted caramel ones - I put mine in the fridge and they taste soo good!


----------



## topsy

I LOVE the rocky road ones... Off to get some more in a bit :) xxx


----------



## Katerz

Cooor I've been awol for ages. My hearts not really been in it recently and I've gained the last two weeks.

Anyway back on it from yesterday and treated myself to a fitbit yesterday yay.

For breakfast I've been having muller yogurt with chopped fruit in, if you bung it in a bowl it seems to feel more like a meal if you see what I mean?

Today will be tricky as the family are burying my nans ashes and we are going for a meal after but I will make wise choices...also AF is here urgghhhh.


----------



## topsy

kate hun I want a fitbit, hope today goes as well as it can hun. xxx


----------



## lola_90

I have a fitbit too! Really motivates me as I'm not reaching 10,000 steps! So need to get my butt in gear! Out all day at the zoo tomorrow so I'm hoping to reach it!


----------



## Katerz

Today went well...except for a small mishap when my dad and uncle were lowering the urn...my dad lowered too quickly and the urn sort of tipped over and fell in the hole! 

And the only good thing I ate today was the peas on my steak lunch followed by choc fudge cake hehe

I did 9000 steps today, 2000 of those were done using the wii fit board as a stepper whilst watching eastenders lol.


----------



## topsy

Aw hun dont worry about your eating on a day like you had hun.

have fun at the zoo Lola xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

I agree! Many many hugs to you! xxx


----------



## lola_90

Hugs Katerz :hugs:

Zoo was lovely very wet and rained all day but the kids had a great time. SW pulled pork in the slow cooker and just waiting for the wedges to hurry up!


----------



## nicki01

Hugs katerz.
I forgot to update! As of Thursday just gone I am on target 

Although I will be suprised if I still am come Thursday as I'm sat here drinking some mango alcoholic drink, I never drink but hey I'm celebrating!! May go and eat a flake I'm hugely craving! And tomorrow we are off for my celebration for hitting target pub lunch of lasagne and chocolate brownies with ice cream! So I may have to spend the next 2 weeks trying to get back to target, I'm my sure how much weight gain all that will give lol!


----------



## AngelUK

Well done Nicki! :D And enjoy your treat!
Will you continue going when back in target?


----------



## nicki01

Yeh I won't stop going otherwise I would just put it all back on. I'm only treating myself lots this weekend and then will be back to it and just try to figure out how to maintain. She has told me to keep my syns the same but up my a & b and see what works for me.


----------



## topsy

Nicki well done for getting to target hun xxx


----------



## nicki01

Thank you  my god I've probably had about 100 syns over the past 2 days!! Not looking forward to tomorrow being back on sw, new I would regret eating rubbish! I just want more now! Oh well back on it tomorrow and try
To reduce the damage lol!


----------



## AngelUK

Good luck and hope the damage won't be as bad as you fear!


----------



## topsy

your allowed a zillion syns after getting to target hun.

well done for getting back on track tomorrow xxxx


----------



## kirstybumx3

Congratulations target member! WOHOOO!

I had my first weigh in today - 4lbs off :)


----------



## topsy

^^ well done hun xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

That is excellent well done indeed!

I had a 1/2lbs gain even though I mostly ate SW Iceland meals all week in the evening. Bummer. :(


----------



## topsy

Aw Sorry angel hun sure it will soon come off next week hun xxx


----------



## AngelUK

I really hope so topsy. I am always so good and never go over my syns etc (well only twice so far: xmas and our anniversary) and find it a little disheartening when others have big losses even though they occasionally over-syn or don't try as hard as I do. 
Still, I have lost over 2 stone and I do feel really so much better :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

1.5lbs off for me this week. 
I had a bad day yesterday - we went to London shopping and I had McDonald breakfast then a huge meal out followed by chocolate fudge cake and a bottle of wine :(


----------



## AngelUK

Kirsty well done! And as long as you enjoyed yourself, then a day off once and again is perfectly ok. Don't beat yourself up :)

1lbs off for me. That makes 1 1/2lbs off this last month :( I really wish I knew what I am doing wrong. But at least it was something off this week I guess. :(


----------



## kirstybumx3

Thank you. Well done on your loss. 1lb is great 
Do you have most/all of your syns? It sounds silly but if I don't use many of my syns I tend to lose less! X


----------



## nicki01

Well done on the losses ladies. Hope everyone is ok. I've had such a bad weekend! Weighed myself this morning and a 2lb gain in 2 days! Oops! Hopefully bring that back down a tad by Thursday.


----------



## AngelUK

I always have around 12 syns sometimes 14 but rarely. My consultant even said maybe I should reduce them. But I would get depressed! I need my syns lol


----------



## lola_90

Angel - I would try and mix up what you are eating. Different things for every meal and try new snacks? It's common to plateau a bit. How much have you got to loose to be a healthy bmi?

I'm plodding along STS last week after a naughty weekend with the kids and a friend going to Thomas Land! Back on it now and am determined as our holiday is getting closer. I have bought some new clothes two sizes smaller than what I was in January and have now lost 1 stone 9lbs in 9 weeks :happydance:

Had some friends round for dinner last night we normally cook a three course calorific meal or get a takeaway. Last night I made sesame chicken stir fry. I also tried the 1/2 syn cake but it was not for me! So we ended up having fat free frozen strawberry yoghurt with raspberries and strawberries :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a wonderful Mothers Day :flower:


----------



## AngelUK

Happy Mother's Day to you too and all you lovely ladies on here!

I am hoping for good results tomorrow cause according to my scales I have lost 3lbs. I recently switched to unsweetened Almond Milk instead of skimmed as you can have a whole litre! I don't need that much or even close but since I like the taste I thought I could save some calories there. Not sure if that did the trick or if it is just that one week a month when I usually have a good loss but I am hoping it isn't just a fluke.

For a healthy BMI I need to lose about 2 or 5 lbs more (depending on who you believe lol) I am feeling ok as I am right now but really want to lose another 1stone and 18lbs to feel really happy :)


----------



## topsy

Lola you are doiong so well.

I lost 5lbs in the last 2 weeks ( was to ill to go the week before) but had a chinise fri night and went out for mothers day breakfast today ( but was really good and well within my syns )

What about doing some SP days angel hun?

Happy mothers day girls :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Forgot to post yesterday:
3lbs off and Slimmer of the Week award. Yay!! I am now only 1 1/2lbs off from my 2stone 1/2 award :) I think maybe it was the almond milk that did it, and I hope it gets me another good result next week.
I have replaced skimmed milk with unsweetened almond milk cause you can have a whole litre per day of it! I don't need even half that much but I sneakily figured I can save some calories there AND that if I have the occasional small skinny cappuccino I won't even have to syn it as I would still not be even close to reaching my milk allowance limit! But I only do this once or twice a week.

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## nicki01

Well done angel. Great loss!
I'm not doing well. I've been off plan from Thursday till Sunday and my scales are telling me I've gained 4lb :-/
How am I going to pull that back by Thursday lol! 
Being at target really isn't good for me! I'm too laid back and binge on rubbish and now this! Oops! If my scales are correct then I'm still only just in target so its not the end of the world but I still need to drop it off!


----------



## kirstybumx3

That's great angel. Well done!
I had a really bad week, 1 takeaway, 2 meals out, a box of chocolates for mothers day gone in about a hour, mcdonalds breakfast again, and kfc today. 
I have gained 3lbs so far and I am sure some more will catch up with me too. 
Disappointed in myself, it's so easy to fall off isn't it?


----------



## topsy

Girls its sooooo easy to fall off. I am back on it today my scales are showing an 6 lbs gain since last fri :nope:

Well done angel hun and slimmer of the week too whoop whoop hun i am am also 1 1/2 lbs off my 2 1/2 stone award BUT i know i am NOT going to get it this week!!!

xxxx


----------



## Katerz

3lb gain today aaaggh I had the week off plan so totally expected


----------



## topsy

^^kat you will soon have that off next weekend hun xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Topsy that is great! So what if you sometimes come off the wagon, you are doing well on the whole and are still getting results. Almost at 2 1/2 stone is brilliant! Do you realise that what we have lost is the equivalent of 66 packets of lard?! Imagine carrying those around in a shopping basket! Ow! No wonder I always had a back ache. Things like that put the weight loss in perspective for me :) :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

Yeah in not too worried by it still bouncing around the target bubble and I definitely enjoyed each and every thing that contributed to the gain haha


----------



## topsy

AngelUK said:


> Topsy that is great! So what if you sometimes come off the wagon, you are doing well on the whole and are still getting results. Almost at 2 1/2 stone is brilliant! Do you realise that what we have lost is the equivalent of 66 packets of lard?! Imagine carrying those around in a shopping basket! Ow! No wonder I always had a back ache. Things like that put the weight loss in perspective for me :) :hugs:


^^ wow that's an massive amount of lard to carry around. WE have done so well hun, know I wont have lost this week ( more likely gained ) BUT its the long hall that counts :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Katerz

Ladies....I have found heaven in asda... I have found muller corners at only 2.5 syns each. They're new and lovely! I loved corners before SW so I'm over the moon!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh very nice! What flavour are they?


----------



## topsy

ohhhh i have heard of these is there a lemon meringue one? xxx


----------



## lola_90

topsy said:


> ohhhh i have heard of these is there a lemon meringue one? xxx

The lemon meringue one is awful! The meringue balls just taste like the aftertaste of artificial sweetener. They were only 94p in Asda for a pack of four so I didn't feel too bad about throwing the rest in the bin! 

Well it's been a tough few days here trying not to binge on crap. Haven't felt like this for a while but just couldn't shake the urge off. I miraculously didn't binge and lost 2.5lbs this week and got slimmer of the week. So 1stone 11lbs in ten weeks :happydance:

Booked our holiday for the 14th of June so just under 12 weeks to go and hoping to loose another 1.7 stone by then. 

Made SW pizza from the fakeaway book and it was good!


----------



## Katerz

Lemon meringue, strawberry and toffee.

I really liked the meringue ones lol


----------



## lola_90

Typical Katerz!

Think my urge yo binge was pmt as I've been a grumpy moo the last couple of days according to my OH! AF has arrived and the urge to eat crap has gone.


----------



## AngelUK

I have that urge too and have AF too this week. It has been a real struggle to keep my greedy fingers off the chocolate. And I did but having AF also meant I have put on weight again anyway. I am going to drink lots of nettle tea till Monday to get rid of the AF water retention! I am SOO close to my 2 1/2 stone I can taste it LOL


----------



## AngelUK

I need a moan.
I weighed myself this morning and I will be lucky if I only have 1 1/2lbs back on today at my weigh in! I really don't know where i am going wrong! I stick to it so religiously and never come off the wagon! I had AF this week yes but I drank nettle tea and water till I ran to the loo every 30 minutes! And besides, should the water not go after the first few days?! Frustrated :(


----------



## lola_90

Oh Angel it sucks :hugs: don't be disheartened maybe speak to your leader about it xx


----------



## AngelUK

thanks hon but I have talked to her so many times about it and she doesn't understand it either. She has jokingly said she will cut my syns but if I have to do that then I won't be happy at all. Syns are what makes any diet bearable, even this one :( And anyway I only usually have around 12, though maybe I had 14 this week cause I was ravenous. Maybe that was it. But that would be a bummer too cause how will I ever NOT be on this diet if 2 extra syns a day make me put on weight?!
Depressing.


----------



## Indi84

I'm on sw so I'll join this thread I'd that's ok 
I gained 1.5 last week just by going over syns on one day, and being totally on plan the rest, I was gutted but my leader said it could be to do with bring early pregnant.
Then this weekend I went off the plot, because I was so upset about last week, where is the logic in that?
Anyway back on track this morning, but it's tough with morning sickness, I just want to eat toast!


----------



## AngelUK

Put on 1 1/2lbs :( Bleh!

Welcome Indi and I totally understand that frustration! Congrats on your pregnancy, hope the sickness abates soon. Have you tried ginger tea? It helped me a little but another friend swore by peppermint tea. Both worth a try.


----------



## lola_90

Angel :hugs: how frustrating!


----------



## Katerz

Well finding out yesterday my company is going bust is really testing my willpower...


----------



## AngelUK

oh no Kate that is awful! :( Will you be ok?


----------



## topsy

Sorrry angel hun how annoying.

kate too that sounds stressful.

i have gone wayyy of track xxx


----------



## Katerz

Well we are ok for a few months which i guess is positive given the circumstances. I work for a car insurance company in the claims department, the company are no longer selling new insurance policies which is where the problem lies, but we should still have claims coming in for potentially another year so we aren't losing our jobs immediately. I'm not jumping sticks and leaving just yet as the board of directors still want us to deal with the work in house. I guess it will be small steps.

Anyway...Top of my target bubble now so I need to be good to get back down. I am not weighing nxt week as it's lilys 2nd birthday on weigh day (eeeeek!) so I have 2 weeks to be really good. 

Tried out s spin class yesterday....today my butt HURTS!!


----------



## Aphrodite

Hi ladies can I join? I'm thinking of doing slimming world too.
I have never been more than 9 1/2 stone my entire life apart from when I was pregnant. I now weigh 11 stone 5, heavier than I was 9 months pregnant with DS1! :'(

According to BMI, I'm only a couple of pounds overweight. Could I still join slimming world? I tried at the beginning of this week and I started off well but I was getting confused about what I could and couldn't have, then AF came early and DH came home with a tub of Ben and Jerrys the same night...I caved in :(

I look about 4 months pregnant and have had numerous people ask me if I am. I retain water too AngelUK and not sure how to get rid of that. 

Can I ask how much people are overweight by? I don't want to look stupid going in there with only a stone or so to lose.

I should mention the reason I am overweight is the preventative migraine medication I'm on. The doctor warned me about it before I went on it and I have ballooned 2 stone in a year. Can I actually lose weight if I'm on a drug like this? Will the slimming world consultant know about this?

Sorry for my ramblings but thanks in advance :)


----------



## topsy

Hi Hun,

Think you can join SW as long as you are 7lbs away from your target weight hun. if you go to a meeting hun a leader will be able to help you out or one of the other lovely girls on this thread might know more hun.

You have to fill out a form when you start so you can tell your SW consultant about your medication. I know about putting on weight due to med i have put on 7 stone in 2 years due to anti psychotic meds and i have just changed meds in Nov and my psychiatrist said i could gain around 2 stone!!! BUt i have lost 2 stone since the middle of Nov so it is possible to losse on medication hun :)

xxx


----------



## topsy

Oh I lost 1/2 lb this week even with going on holiday so am pleased with that!

xxx


----------



## Katerz

Yep as topsy said you can join if you've at least 7lb to lose. My friend is in the process of becoming a consultant so we are getting clued up lol! If your consultant doesn't know the answer re medication they can always get in touch with head office.

I was overweight by 2.5 stone now a happy target member.


----------



## nicki01

I've lost 1st 10lb to get to target.
I'm now heading towards the top of my target so need to be good these next 2 weeks! I say that eating a packet of prawn cocktail crisps!! :-0


----------



## AngelUK

Well done Topsy :)

Welcome Aphrodite! SW never tell you what your target should be cause that is up to you. As the ladies said half a stone is the minimum of what you should want to lose. 

I have lost almost 2 1/2 stones with them and want to lose another 1 1/2. :)


----------



## Katerz

I'm attempting to make jam tarts today which I'm hoping to get to 2.5-3 syns each. Also a syn free coronation chicken mix. 

On a mission today!


----------



## AngelUK

sounds lovely! Of course, Id eat all the jam tarts in one go! lol

I am going to have to try and resist eating birthday cake today. Not sure if I will succeed but might just go for a teeny tiny slice :angelnot:


----------



## AngelUK

It was my boys birthday yesterday and I had a slice of cake thinking it would be about 15 syns. Nope! :nope: if I am lucky it will be no more than 27! But with all the bits of icing and fondant I nibbled on I am probably looking at well over 30! I could KICK myself! But they only turn 3 once, which is a huge bday as they can now really appreciate it all and the cake was delicious! Ah well. I shall cut down on 5 syns per day this week :cry:


----------



## Katerz

Happy birthday to your lovely boys for yesterday!

Don't worry they only turn 3 once, look at the bigger picture this blip won't hurt ;)


----------



## topsy

Girls I need a kick in the right direction I weigh 23. 5 this morning i was 22. 4 1/2 how can I have put a stone on in less than a week help?

xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Oh dear, that sounds unlikely! How was your week? Were you ok with sticking to the plan? Cause if you got carried away with the choccies maybe then this could be after all? We were warned about Easter treats. Seems that even a not that big Lindt Chocolate Bunny (100g) is 27.0 syns! It is so difficult to stick to it when where ever you look there is chocolate and treats!


----------



## topsy

Thanks hun I have been off plan with meals... but i cant have gained a stone in 5 days :wacko: AF is here. Drinking loads of water to flush any salt through me. Yep we did an Easter quiz last week. crazy how much some chocs were!!!

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Ah that does sound like AF may be the culprit then! Hope it flushes out!


----------



## topsy

Thanks hun Like your new Avatar photo :)

xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Thank you :D


----------



## Katerz

So many people have gains with AF tut. Silly question but did you weigh at group? X


----------



## topsy

Yep hun I weighed in a group and my scales do weigh me between 3-4 lbs heavier so that maybe some of it!!!

Am so cross with myself for the BED binges I have had HATE BED so much :( but even then i have had bigger meals not full blown binges Must go forwards....

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

:( Must be so difficult not being able to control what you eat. :(


----------



## topsy

Its so hard BUT I am more in control than i used to be but when my mental health goes down ( like now) i hear voices and find it even harder to stick to the diet BUT got to keep trying just SO frustrating!!!

xxx


----------



## AngelUK

You are doing very well! You will get there and win this battle! :hugs:


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun. HUGS xxxx


----------



## Katerz

Topsy you've done amazing everyone has hiccups and you'll get back on track again. Anyway the scenic route is nicer than the fast track ;)


----------



## topsy

Deferentially gone the scenic route!!! down the country lanes. I put on 1/2 lb so who know what my scales were showing!!! Am happy with that and trying to stay on track this week :)

xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Oh really that is not so bad at all! Glad it wasn't as bad as you thought! And FX for a good week :)


----------



## Katerz

Ohhhh just a baby gain then fabulous :) maybe the batteries are dying? X


----------



## topsy

Thansk girls, you might be right about the batteries hun xxx


----------



## Gray001

Hi ladies can I join you? I started sw 2 Weeks ago and on my 1st week lost 9lb, I was so chuffed. This week however haven't been great, I haven't eaten anything naughty but haven't been eating many speed foods and feeling very bloated, I think af may be making an appearance soon. I have read back through the thread and you all seem to be doing amazing! Hoping I can keep up the weight loss as I have 3 stone to lose in total xx


----------



## AngelUK

welcome Gray and that 9lbs is an amazing loss! Well done indeed! Did you not lose anything this week? And yes Speed foods are the essential part of this diet. I read somewhere that you should first think about which speed food you will have for a meal and then plan the rest of the meal around that. Sometimes hard to do but speedfoods are really the be all and end all. Mind you, if AF is in the offing, then even being perfectly on plan can still not get you that loss. I hope next week will be better and like a catch up for you :)


----------



## Gray001

Thanks angel, I haven't had my 2nd weigh in yet it's on Monday morning so really going to try hold off the easter eggs on Sunday (easier said than done) ! X


----------



## AngelUK

how very true! Good luck!


----------



## nicki01

Sorry haven't been around much lately. Managed to loose 1lb last week which took me to bang on my target again but this week has been soooooo bad! Lets just say KFC, kebab, about 3 Easter eggs, fish and chips, pub meal with dessert and that's just Friday to Tuesday!!! I don't even want to weigh in Thursday! I'm doing sp tomorrow and Thursday in a crazy hope I can rein a little bit back by 7pm weigh! Ha ha! Wishfull thinking me thinks! 
Oops must try harder this week!


----------



## AngelUK

I hope it won't be too bad but even if, you'll get back to target in no time! :)

I've got AF this week and am going to have a gain, I am sure. I lost only 1/2lbs by last Monday but that took me to 2 1/2stone. But since it was a bank holiday, she didn't run a group and I will be getting my award coming Monday. Won't feel like celebrating if I put weight back on though. And although I have so far been good, I feel like eating everything in sight! Stupid AF!


----------



## topsy

Hi gray :)

Angel I feel the same when I have AF :(

Nicki Hope you will soon be back on target :)

I have been so bad really need to get my head back in gear xxxx


----------



## Katerz

Welll luckily I got a maintain this week after eating a silly amount of lilys birthday good and other rubbish! Must get back on it this week as I'm still at the very top of my target bubble. 

I'm getting very demotivated at my current weigh in group...I don't feel there is much support when you are a target member :(. But, my bestie is about to start her consultant training so I will be going to her groups on a Saturday where I may also be on her social team which is exciting :)

My plan is to start the 30 day shred today in between cleaning and tidying my whole house in preparation for an inspection from the letting agent and a visit from the health visitor tomorrow for Lily's 2 year check....feel a bit nervous about that one which is probably silly!


----------



## AngelUK

ooh brave woman wanting to do the shred! 
I am sorry your group isn't so supportive of you, that really sucks. But I hope it will go really well with the new group for your friend :)
Also good luck for the cleaning! 
Is there anything specific you are worried about with the 2 year check? 
Hope all goes well :)


----------



## topsy

Hope the shred and the cleaning goes well hun xxx


----------



## topsy

jUst making KFC SW style smells nice xxx


----------



## CarlyP

Can I join please :)

Have been doing SW on and off for a couple of years, my first attempt I lost 3.5 stone in 9 months but have slowly put a bit back on, I have been back at group for 3 weeks now and have lost 9.5lbs, and slimmer of the week twice :)


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome and well done Carly! That is a good fast loss! How much do you want to lose this time round?


----------



## embo216

Ooh hello can I join this group? I've lost 6 stone 4.5lb so far, I joined last Jan. Had a couple of good losses the last couple of weeks but my losses are usually pretty small and steady :)


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome too embo! small but steady losses is good too cause hopefully the gains when at target will be small too and easy to manage :) 6st 4.5 in a year is really great!


----------



## CarlyP

AngelUK said:


> Welcome and well done Carly! That is a good fast loss! How much do you want to lose this time round?

I'd like to lose around 3 stone and see how I feel then, if I feel I need to lose a bit more then I will keep going, but no set target in mind yet.


----------



## CarlyP

embo216 said:


> Ooh hello can I join this group? I've lost 6 stone 4.5lb so far, I joined last Jan. Had a couple of good losses the last couple of weeks but my losses are usually pretty small and steady :)

Wow, that is amazing, well done :flower:


----------



## Katerz

AngelUK said:


> ooh brave woman wanting to do the shred!
> I am sorry your group isn't so supportive of you, that really sucks. But I hope it will go really well with the new group for your friend :)
> Also good luck for the cleaning!
> Is there anything specific you are worried about with the 2 year check?
> Hope all goes well :)

Nothing in particular I don't think? Maybe the questionnaire they ask you to complete...I have found myself thinking oh she doesn't do that should she be doing it?! I'm sure it will be all ok though! Be the first visit since she was a few weeks old.

Well I didn't end up doing the shred because lily was in a cuddly mood and insisted I sat down so she could cover me in stickers...at one point I found her playing with the toilet water....oddball!


----------



## Katerz

Welcome newbies!


----------



## mummylove

Hello all. I am new to this. I have signing up next week


----------



## topsy

Hey Mummylove good to see you hear hun :)

HI Embo and Carly :)

I gained 4 lbs this week NOT surprised at all. TRYING to be on plan all week....Wish me Luck!

xxxx


----------



## mummylove

I dont know if i am aloud to post this so i understand if admin delete. I was just wonder if this would be good meat to use while i the diet 
https://www.musclefood.com/


----------



## Katerz

mummylove said:


> I dont know if i am aloud to post this so i understand if admin delete. I was just wonder if this would be good meat to use while i the diet
> https://www.musclefood.com/

I keep looking at muscle food and if I had a bigger freezer I would definitely get some stuff from there. They have a great lean/extra lean selection.

Another good one is Joes sausages for syn free sausages.


----------



## topsy

just looked on there...wish we had a bigger freezer. xxxx


----------



## topsy

Made sw egg custards today but think I cooked them a bit to long. Plus made sw sweets with jelly they have a really strong strawberry flavour from the jelly. Not sure I will make them again. Xxx


----------



## Aphrodite

Hi girls. I'd planned to try and do SW without joining a group but I think it might be easier as I'm not sure of free foods super free etc. Anyone tried to do it just from magazines/online recipes? Now that easter is out of the way I'm getting back on it. Someone at church asked me if I was pregnant today :cry: so I think that's all the kick I need to try and shift this excess.


----------



## AngelUK

I honestly cannot imagine doing it with just the recipes and magazines. I really think that going to group and having that support helps so much. But I think Lindsey did it without joining if I remember correctly?


----------



## topsy

I tried to do it online and I needed the structure of a group- and still struggled ( gained last week for the second week in a row :) ) but good luck any questions just ask hun, we will try and help hun xxxx


----------



## Katerz

I tried a couple of years ago online and it didn't work out for me. I need the weekly group I think.

If you decide to try without joining there is a fab group on Facebook called syns allowed where there are tonnes of pic albums with all sorts of foods and their syns x


----------



## CarlyP

I have lost 9.5lbs in 3 weeks and got slimmer of the week the past 2 weeks :)

This weekend we had to spend it in Sheffield as it was the ice hockey nationals and my partner plays, so Friday night was tgi fridays, sat dinner was harvester, sat tea was chiquitos, Sun dinner was at the rink, Sun tea was Chinese, now all those meals I chose healthy options and gave OH all my chips and had extra salad with them all, i skipped 2 McDonald's breakfasts too and i came home dreading the scales as even though I've chosen well it's still cooked in oils etc, but my scales say I've lost 1lb!! So here's to a good 3 days before my official weigh in Wednesday.


----------



## Gray001

I lost 1.5lb today, pretty amazing seeing as I ate 3 easter eggs last Monday! Got my stone award aswell, very happy.

I agree I've tried sw without going to classes before and I failed miserably x


----------



## AngelUK

Well done Gray and that is really great Carly! :)

I had a maintain today but I am quite happy with that cause all week when I weighed myself at home it looked as if I would have a gain of 2 lbs or maybe 1lbs. This morning I had lost them again but you never know with clothes on and different scales. Stupid AF always makes me gain. So the maintain was good. Plus I got my 2 1/2stone award that I achieved last week. Now I really hope this week will be a loss! Summer is coming!


----------



## CarlyP

Wow well done Angel, 2.5 stone is an amazing loss!


----------



## mummylove

Katerz said:


> mummylove said:
> 
> 
> I dont know if i am aloud to post this so i understand if admin delete. I was just wonder if this would be good meat to use while i the diet
> https://www.musclefood.com/
> 
> I keep looking at muscle food and if I had a bigger freezer I would definitely get some stuff from there. They have a great lean/extra lean selection.
> 
> Another good one is Joes sausages for syn free sausages.Click to expand...




topsy said:


> just looked on there...wish we had a bigger freezer. xxxx




topsy said:


> Made sw egg custards today but think I cooked them a bit to long. Plus made sw sweets with jelly they have a really strong strawberry flavour from the jelly. Not sure I will make them again. Xxx


Sat this site on facebook and thught i would have a look as you can eat a lot of meat on the diet.

I got this for £19 

https://www.musclefood.com/great-british-steak-selection

I was thinking of getting more as we have a big chest freezer and the prices are good


----------



## mummylove

I am going on wednesday to the group for the first time to sign up. I am so nervous and need some advice. I suffer with anxiety so im not very good around people. Just need some advice on how the group with be and what will happen first time?


----------



## CarlyP

In my group newbies sit in the corner with the leader explaining the plan for half an hour, (while members are getting weighed) then they're invited to sit in the circle and listen to the weight losses for half an hour. Then i you want to still join you fill out the form and get weighed at the end when everyone is packing up/leaving. 

It is daunting, but you probably won't be the only one joining that night, everyone that goes is there for the same reason as you so you already have something in common with them all. :hugs:


----------



## Katerz

The same happens at our group as it does Carly's.

Just remember everyone is there for the same reason and not there to judge. Good luck xxx


----------



## mummylove

CarlyP said:


> In my group newbies sit in the corner with the leader explaining the plan for half an hour, (while members are getting weighed) then they're invited to sit in the circle and listen to the weight losses for half an hour. Then i you want to still join you fill out the form and get weighed at the end when everyone is packing up/leaving.
> 
> It is daunting, but you probably won't be the only one joining that night, everyone that goes is there for the same reason as you so you already have something in common with them all. :hugs:

Thank you for taking time to explain.


----------



## CarlyP

No worries, the first night is hard, I'm sure everyone will be very welcoming x


----------



## topsy

hope everyone is doing ok girls. 

I have had a bump week, 1 day when i went over my syn but other than that ok xxx


----------



## CarlyP

I had a great week and my scales say I've lost 1lb but I 'popped/pulled' a muscle just under my breast bone this afternoon and couldn't physically go to weigh in :( 

One day won't hurt as long as your super good the rest :) count it as a flexi day.


----------



## Katerz

Oh that sounds painful carly :(

1/2 off for me so still within my target bubble JUST! On it this week :D


----------



## CarlyP

Well done :)


----------



## topsy

yep well done hun. WI in a bit..... xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Good luck topsy!

So far it looks like I have put on weight this week. So 1/2lbs off, maintain and then gain. What a crap month. :(


----------



## topsy

I lost 3lbs :) 

Sorry Angel hun HUGSxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Really well done Topsy! :D


----------



## mummylove

So many of you weighting at home lol. Give it time and i will probably be one lol


----------



## topsy

^^ I do it cause I want to know I am going in the right direction! lol! xxx


----------



## AngelUK

I do it for that reason too and also to not be disappointed on weigh in day if I think I did well. I like being prepared


----------



## CarlyP

Well done Topsy!


----------



## AngelUK

Had my weigh in today. 2 1/2 lbs ON. Shoot me, shoot me now :cry:


----------



## topsy

^^ HUGS hun... I know I have gained this week :( xxx


----------



## AngelUK

:( Hugs to you too and hopefully it won't be so bad!


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun trying to limit the damage by staying on track now!!! xxxx


----------



## kit10grl

Been a while as we moved house and had no internet then had no kitchen for several weeks as it all needed replaced so i struggled living on micro food for several weeks, the first week was awful and i gained five pounds but the four weeks aftr that i managed to maintain so its not all bad. Had a week of SP last week to try and kickstart progres again now that the house is up and running and lost 3 and a half so heading back in the right direction again. Got my 4 stone back and feeling determined to get to target, which is 10 and a half pounds away, although i might adjust it down a little further once i get there.


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome back and good luck! :)


----------



## AngelUK

lost 3lbs, so that is 1/2lbs more than my 2 1/2 gain from last week. but that also means that in the last month I have only lost 1lbs. That sucks! 

Hope you ladies are all doing better! xx


----------



## Katerz

Fallen off the wagon big time...and I am about to fall out of target urgh. AF is here this week and is making me feel the need to eat everything in sight!

I have set myself a small target to get to the bottom of my target bubble in time for my bestie's hen do which is in about 8 weeks time. Depending on my gain this week I should be looking to lose 6 or 7lb by then which is definitely doable. Then I can really enjoy myself for her hen do...well I expect we all will ad most of the group are slimming worlders lol!

Need to catch up on this thread a little. 

Toodle pip!


----------



## mummylove

I'm not expect to lose this week as had a lot to drink sat night


----------



## Katerz

Sooo weigh in on Wednesday I gained 2lb bringing me 1.5lb over target so reigning it in BIG time this week taking it back to basics and writing everything down...no cutting corners. Upping my fluids and trying to walk 3k a day in may dug out my fitbit and got it charging as that was neglected a bit!

7.5lb to lose before 20th June....on it!


----------



## AngelUK

I don't think I lost any again either this week but who knows!

I am sure you will get there Kate! Cheering you on!

How are all the other ladies doing? Hope getting slimmer and healthier! xx

PS: Just got AF, which always means no loss or even a gain. :cry:


----------



## Katerz

Feeling really motivated this week!
Thursday we had the nacho feast from the latest magazine that was really good. Friday was pulled pork with smokey sauce which was really nice too. Yesterday hubs was on a stag do so had duck stir fry also tasty. Tonight will probably be something easy like bangers and mash.

Loving trying new recipes


----------



## topsy

new recipes sound yummy hun.

I lost 6 lbs last week... but didn't go the week before so its over the last 2 week.

xxx


----------



## AngelUK

great loss even if split in between 2 weeks! Well done Topsy :D


----------



## kit10grl

2lbs loss for me this week. first time I have lost three weeks in a row for ages. Seem be over that big bump where I stopped losing for ages. 8lb to my first target fingers crossed it comes soon


----------



## AngelUK

Well done! :D


----------



## Katerz

1.5 off yay!


----------



## AngelUK

excellent :)


----------



## Katerz

Oh and gold body magic award


----------



## mummylove

1lb loss for me this week. I am really happy with that because its not been my best week. Had subway last week then takeaway on sat night and had some biscuits this week. So super happy its still a loss


----------



## AngelUK

Oh yes that is good :)


----------



## topsy

You did well mummy love :) 

I gained 3lbs this week :( xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Aw I am sorry Topsy! Next week will be better! :hugs:


----------



## topsy

Yep ^^ I hope so :) xxx


----------



## topsy

Hope everyone is doing ok I have been on track all bar a chicken kebab on sunday so hoping for a good loss :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

I had a maintain on Monday, which means I have lost 1lbs all month. I don't know why :( I guess I am just not burning enough and should up my body magic but man I hate exercise :( I am not giving up cause I know without SW Id put it all back on again :(


----------



## topsy

Have you thought about a fitbit hun? i have just got one and today is the first day i have got up to 10000 steps, I hate exercise too. HUGS hun xxx


----------



## AngelUK

I have heard of them and I think I might have a look into them. Thanks for reminding me Topsy! Well done for that many steps! Sounds good!


----------



## topsy

thanks hun mine is keeping me motivated xxx


----------



## Katerz

Maintained this week pheeeewww!

Got a good menu planned this week apart from Saturday when I have Indian takeaway planned because me and some fellow SWers are doing a 10 mile midnight walk for a local children's hospice so I thought it best to get a good meal in before the walk haha ;);)


----------



## topsy

Well done hun and on the meal plan your walk sounds fab :) xxxx


----------



## topsy

WI in a bit for me eeek!!! xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Good luck! :)


----------



## topsy

^^Thank you hun xxx


----------



## topsy

I LOST 7 1/2 lbs so happy :) xxxx


----------



## Katerz

Wow! Fabulous loss topsy! Well done :dance:


----------



## AngelUK

Oh WOW Topsy that is amazing! Well done! That is half a stone! Utterly brilliant!!
That is _more_ than this in butter:


SO SO well done :D


----------



## topsy

Wow angel thank you 

I was amazed :) going to Pizza hut and out for 2 other meals as its my birthday next week so doubt I will loose anything then! lol! xxxx


----------



## Katerz

10 mile walk complete....feel a but stiff but totally worth it! Yey x


----------



## topsy

^^ WOW well done hun, that's fantastic :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

well done you! Very impressive!


----------



## mummylove

I binged on crisps yesterday :( so not happy with myself. Off to do 5 miles on treadmill and 5 miles on cross trainer at the gym soon. So hopefully they will burn them off!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I am sure you will retrieve it! Maybe you can cut down on the syns this week too? It will be ok, just refocus! 
My weigh in is at 1pm today and I _thiiink_ I may have lost something this week! 'Bout time too! FX ladies! :)


----------



## mummylove

Letting tomorrow go and forgetting about it. Today i had 2 toast 400g load with light butter 1 syn. Also had strawberries and raspberries with fat free natural yoghurt and 2 tangerines. Lunch was hard as i was starving and oh got something from the cafe by me. Was so hard to buy the chips from there, as they are lush. I just waited to get home and made jacket spud with spaghetti and cheese HEA with loads of salad and 2 more tangerines


----------



## topsy

Well done Sam.

Good luck Angel for WI hun xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Lost 2lbs woohoo!

Also found out where I might be going wrong: I did not realise that if I only have half my HEB, so lets say 1 small slice of wholemeal bread, that it counts as a syn! I HAVE to have the whole portion of HEB or none or the health benefit are not there and it becomes a syn. 
Same goes for the HEA! Oh my goodness! I use Almond Milk and I absolutely never have the whole litre I am allowed! I thought I was cleverly saving calories! Man! Well now I will have half the litre and then 1 1/2 babybel light or something. Have to start measuring the HEA again, bummer. 
I hope it makes a diff then it will be worth it!


----------



## topsy

Well done on your loss hun :) xxx


----------



## Aphrodite

Anyone tried quinoa? I'm going to get some tomorrow and try and do something with it.


----------



## topsy

i have i like it have it with chili instead of rice :) xxxx


----------



## topsy

Hope everyone is doing ok... I have gone off track NEED to get back on it today :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I forgot to report back. Monday's weigh in was 1/2lbs off which I was quite happy about as I often now have only one loss a month. Trying hard to do better even this week as I am now 3 1/2lbs away from my 3stone award. Soo sloooooww! lol But as my OH reminded me, this time last year I would have given ANYthing to lose almost 3 stone and could not have imagined it. I actually had had my rings made wider cause I didn't think Id ever lose the weight. So now they are slipping and sliding and I am thrilled lol. I am waiting till I reach target to have them made smaller again.
Don't lose heart ladies and think of how much you have lost! The rest will come off too! :) xx


----------



## topsy

Thanks Angel you are right hun any progress is progress its never fast enough though is it lol :) 

YOU are doing so well... almost at your 3 stone well done hun

I have been on track today getting back into the swing of thing sea bass fillets for tea :) xxx


----------



## topsy

Well I gained 3.5 lbs :( BACK ON TRACK.... bought lots of stuff at sainsburys :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Aw sorry but you are right, being prepared is essential and half the battle!
Good luck for this week!


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun have tea for tonight and tomorrow sorted. YOU are so right planning helps SO much :) xxxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Lost a pound yay :D Really pleased with that cause that means that this was the third week with a loss and recently I had not had that. I would be really happy if it continues like that and no more gains lol

Hope are all doing ok too? xx


----------



## topsy

yay well done hun :) you are on a roll :)

do you know hun if you can half your hea or heb i have almond milk and never drink a liter of the stuff can i have 500 mls plus 1 1/2 babybel light? Or one slice of bread and 1 hi fi light bar?

xxxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Yeah apparently you can. My consultant said that splitting it is absolutely ok for HEB and HEA. 
But at the moment I just syn my almond milk. I figured 2 1/2 syns for half a litre is not that much and it means I can have 3 babybel lights or other cheese on a bake or something like that. 
And yes I often have a small slice of wholemeal bread toasted for breakfast and then a hifi light (rocky road, yumm) later in the day. x


----------



## topsy

Thank you sweetie xxxx


----------



## topsy

ME again... does anyone know I have been having green tea... but squeezing a lemon in it do I need to syn the lemon juice... its probably only about 2-3 tablespoon full??? But know OJ is synned so guess lemon juice would be too? any ideas? thanks xxx


----------



## AngelUK

No lemon juice and zest is both free, I am thinking cause no one would drink as much of it as OJ. ;)


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun i will keep adding it to my green tea then :) it makes it easier to drink xxxx


----------



## topsy

Right well I lost 6 lbs this week :) so happy with that :) Got to try and loose 1 lbs off next week and I will get my 3 1/2 stone off :) GOT TO DO it should be ok... but am going to Pizza hut on tues! But that's only one bad meal out of a week of meals :)

xxx


----------



## AngelUK

wow great result topsy! So close to 3 1/2 off! You can do it :D


----------



## topsy

^^ I hope i can hun xxxx


----------



## topsy

Was so bad with a bbq at the weekend... 4 white rolls!!! Going to Pizza hut tomorrow, not SW friendly!!! Not doing V well this week!!!

xxxx


----------



## nicki01

Hello everyone! I've been gone for aggeess!! Can't even remember the last time I posted &#55357;&#56878;
Well I hit my target and have been for about 2 months now but my god it's soooo hard! I'm struggling like mad! I keep going completely off plan and hitting the top of my target and then by fluke manage to knock it down very slightly or maintain, although this week I can see me going over as I've been super bad!
Really need to lose 5/6lb to get me back to the bottom of my target so I'm safe!

Hope everyone is well &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## AngelUK

Good to hear from you Nicki! Are you still going to meetings? Might be helpful if you do!


----------



## nicki01

Yeh I still go every week and leave really motivated but by the next day I've lost it again! I'm adamant that I will stay on track and get to the bottom of target! Done good today


----------



## AngelUK

You can do it! :)


----------



## topsy

Good luck getting to the bottom of target hun :)

I had pizza hut yesterday so was bad!!! Still got 2 days to be good till WI xxxx


----------



## topsy

I lost 3lbs and got my 3 1/2 stone award at SW... but have now lost over 4 stone :) since I started eating healthy in Nov ... but having a naughty take away to celebrate... but straight back on it tomorrow :)

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

well done Topsy :D


----------



## topsy

^^ Thanks hun xxxx


----------



## nicki01

Oops! I gained 1lb, right at the max of my target now, if I gain again I'm out of target. Been a tad naughty today and have a meal out Sunday but I'm hoping by being on plan the rest I can bring it back a tad!
Well done topsy that's amazing!


----------



## topsy

^^ Sure you will be on plan and drop back down hun :) xxx


----------



## AngelUK

lost 2lbs but that is the 2lbs I had put on last week AND I have been sick Friday night and all of Saturday and ate nothing at all, so might still also be partly waterloss, so I am not delighted at all :( this month I lost 1 1/2lbs. I really wish I knew what I am doing wrong :(


----------



## topsy

^^ Aw hugs hun xxxxx


----------



## nicki01

Have you had a chat with your sw consultant or done food diary angel? 
It must be so frustrating if your on plan but at least it's a loss overall.


----------



## AngelUK

I did a food diary for last week but then was sick for one and a half day with throwing up and didn't eat anything that day and naturally lost 2lbs, so the food diary was not that interesting. And this week I have started one but got invited to a dinner party tonight and definitely went off plan lol. I have no idea by how much though, so I am going to rein in on my syns for the rest of the week, continue with the diary and hope for a loss anyway. Not sure the diary will help this week either but maybe next week. xx


----------



## Katerz

Good morning!

Keep forgetting to post in here eeeek! 

Still within target albeit at the top haha. Helped my bestie launch her group 2 weeks ago and it was a brilliant success as she had 111 people through the door with 29 newbies. She is allowed to go double session already which is fab news!

Anyway going to have a catch up xx


----------



## AngelUK

Aw glad for your friend! That is a great success :) Well done you for staying in target :)


----------



## topsy

Sounds like your friends group is going so well hun :)

I lost 5lbs this week and got slimmer of the week again :) Saves us buying so much fruit and veggies :) 

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done topsy that is a great loss :D


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun been off plan a bit today... but will be back on it tomorrow xxxx


----------



## nicki01

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## AngelUK

Put on another 1/2lbs on Monday and have no idea why. Not happy. :( Hoping for a loss this week. Seems I get one loss a month only and then lately put it back on it seems. Cause of gaining back I think I only lost 1/2 this whole last month or it might even have been a maintain. Sigh. I really wanted to lose another stone but am not seeing this happening any time soon. Wish I knew what I am doing wrong :( 
Hope you are all doing better xx


----------



## kirstybumx3

I was doing useless at home. Managed to put almost another stone on since I was last in here so I rejoined an actual class last week. My first weigh in was today, 4lbs off and it's star week so I'm happy with that :)


----------



## topsy

well done hun.

i totally went off plan on holiday have been trying to get back on it... but its been a bit bumpy!!!

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

totally forgot to say, I lost 2 lbs last week and got my 3 stone award finally! :D And to top off my happiness, I had to send back a trousers size 14 and get the size 12 instead. Now, they are linen and have give in them but still I am dancing on the table, almost! :D

Hope all you ladies are doing well too and fighting the good fight still :) xx


----------



## kirstybumx3

Well done! That's fab! 
I lost 2lb this week. X


----------



## nicki01

Well done angel, you deserve that after how hard you have been trying! &#128512;


----------



## kirstybumx3

Just 1lb off for me this week, but I got my half a stone certificate. I didn't stay to group last week and got slimmer of the week, so I got a certificate for that today too. Then I won the raffle - a box of hifi bars, the summer book and a free week!
I already have the summer book because I got a countdown so if any of you lovelies want it I am happy to post it to you?


----------



## AngelUK

Well done :) I have the summer book already too, thank you though.


----------



## AngelUK

Lost 3 1/2lbs this week! WOOHOO! best loss I ever had, even in my first week! So happy! Cut WAY down on my fruit and berries and had 1/2 S foods every meal (or nearly lol) I really hope this has cracked it now and I continue to have good losses. So happy :)

Hope you are all still doing well and fighting the good fight :)


----------



## nicki01

Well done Kirsty & angel on the losses! I was a 1.5lb gain &#128533; to much of my daughters b.day cake! Oops! Have eaten just fruit all day today and doing a mushroom and tomato pasta tonight that I won the ingredients for in Thursday's raffle so hopefully it will be yummy! Really hoping I can stay on track becuse I've completely fallen off the wagon and am struggling so bad &#128549;


----------



## nicki01

Guess who got a Fitbit charge HR for her birthday!! &#128512;


----------



## AngelUK

Ohh very nice! Hope it will be a great help :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

I maintained last Wednesday. And I'm not going to group tomorrow because I'm too ashamed lol! Had a bad week. I'm going to try and pull back my gain this week and get a small loss next week. X


----------



## AngelUK

I maintained as well. But you know I read somewhere that when you have a bad week, you need your group and when you have a great week, your group needs you! I totally agree with that! No need to be ashamed, we have all been there! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies! I used to post in this group but then left SW for a while but I've been back for 8 weeks now and 11lb from target, don't know if any of you remember me?

How is everyone?

Kirsty don't be ashamed Hun, I maintained 3 weeks ago then had a holiday (and if you can believe my scales put on 4lb!) and pulled it back before weigh in to only a pound gain, then last week somehow managed to lose 3lb! I agree with Angel that going to group is best for weeks when you are struggling, no one will judge you we've all been there. My group are great when I've had a gain or a maintain, my consultant always tries to find out where I think I'm going wrong and how I can manage it. 

Can I ask anyone, do you use your own bathroom scales during the week? I've just used mine and I've been so good over the weekend but it shows I've gained half a pound from yesterday. I know I shouldn't take it seriously but it's frustrating when I know I've been so good!! I should leave the scales alone shouldn't I really?!


----------



## AngelUK

I remember you! Welcome back! :D I was wondering how you were doing! 
I was advised not to weigh myself during the week cause I always did and it did stress me loads. But my consultant did say that we all fluctuate in weight, depending on many factors, such as how heavy last night's meal was and how much of it is still in your system. And then of course also women tend to hold water due to hormones on different days of their cycles. 
However, I did weigh myself this Saturday (weigh in is Mondays) and had put on 3lbs! Shock horror! So I did reign back massively Saturday and Sunday and even only had a salad last night. This morning I stepped on my scales and the 3lbs are off. Sadly no loss but Id take a maintain over a 3lbs gain any day lol
My weight loss journey is super slow and I think I will try and keep an eye on my calories with myfitnesspal now as well as go to group. It is otherwise going to drive me crazy!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and fighting the good fight! xx


----------



## kirstybumx3

Thanks. I didn't go and I feel bad for it now because I've not stuck to plan this week either. In fact today I've sat and ate a whole block of dairy milk because I was stressed after being locked out of my own house and having to break in! 
I'm showing a 3lb gain on my own scales, but I'm going to group on Wednesday and I'm going to stay. I might even mention that I'm struggling to. I find that when I stay and see how good everyone is doing it motivates me to be one of those good ones the following week so fingers crossed. 

I was weighing a lot through the week at home but I try not to now. One day I can show 2lbs off, then 1lb on a hour later. I often weigh the day before weigh in to see how I've done and most of the time it says completely different. Last time I went I was showing a 2lb gain at 8am and at weigh in at 9 I maintained! X


----------



## nicki01

Hello Bailey! I remember you! How are you and the kiddies doing now? Hope you are well and things have settled down for you! 
Well done on being so close to target! Not long and you will get there.


----------



## topsy

Hi girls, I have been in a psychiatric hospital for over 4 weeks now and gained over a stone. I am now getting leave now :) so am in more control of meal so back on SW as of today!

xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Aw kirsty, sorry you are struggling! breaking into your own house sounds stressful! But do stay to group as it really helps to sort of be accountable to someone else almost!

Topsy glad you can come home today! Hope things will get to be more calm and controllable for you from here! 

I maintained today so I am not too unhappy. Will deffo be more in control this week and get a loss! FX to you all too


----------



## Katerz

Hello lovelies been MIA for a bit but back again!

Fell off the wagon a bit but feeling really motivated after my 2.5 loss this week and back in target bubble. I'm now on a mission to get back to the lower end. I've also been nominated for woman of the year woop.

Love being on my bestie social team some of our groups losses have been fab! 

Will catch up after zumba xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I don't know how good your consultant is Kirsty but we have a Facebook group that my consultant chats to us on and I find that really helps during the week when I struggle. Sounds like you've had a stressful time though so don't beat yourself up, we're all only human. I hope things get a little less stressful for you.

Topsy, ive been away a while so not sure how things are for you but glad to hear you are happy to be going home and gaining control of what foods you can eat. 

Nicki I'm very well thanks Hun, my kids are doing great, I've managed to get my dream job and I've been with my new BF for 6 months now so after having an awful 2014 being left a single mum of two little ones it all seems to have turned around!! 

Angel hi, thanks for thinking of me! My weight loss is usually pretty slow too. Usually about 1 pound a week, depending on how good I've been!! I did well last week but I put that down to having a gain the week before and not drinking any wine hehe!! 

I'm having a really hungry day today and nothing seems to be filling me!! Anyone else get days like this? What do you eat? I'm running out of free snacks now, plus my dd is pushing my stress levels by refusing to go to sleep and keeps coming out of her room (fingers crossed she doesn't wake my son!!)


----------



## baileybubs

Woohoo congrats on being nominated Katerz that's awesome!


----------



## nicki01

Well done katerz and good luck! That's brilliant! Glad things are all good for you bailey, can't believe your youngest is 1, I remember him being only little when you were on here last! Can't believe it's gone that fast. 
I'm also having trouble with my little one keep coming out of her room! She is 4 and for the last 3 nights she hasn't been going to sleep till gone 11, she just keeps coming back down every 10/20 minutes! It's driving me mad! She went up at 7:30 and is back down again now. She is grumpy all day too because she is tired. Don't know how to crack this stage??

I haven't been on plan all week &#128533; not going to sw Thursday because I'm out for a meal with friends so I've let myself go! I didn't plan to and every morning I get up with good intentions but by lunch they gone out the window! &#128556; oops! I say I will be back on plan tomorrow but I know I'm just lying to myself lol!

Glad things are looking up topsy &#128077; I have been following your journal, it must be tough but your doing really well just to be aware of what your weight is doing with everything you have going on. You will loose it all again once things better


----------



## kirstybumx3

I lost 3.5lbs this week and won slimmer of the week! I'm so happy it's really motivated me to have another good week x


----------



## topsy

^^ Well done hun.

RIGHT I am back on it from today going to group on fri :) I have gained so much weight :( 

xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well done Kirsty that's awesome!

How's everyone else doing?

Topsy how are you getting on now your back on it?

I'm really struggling. I lost half a pound last week, I've gained half a pound this week. I've totally lost my motivation. I just can't feel it coz I'm annoyed that when I try hard I don't get anywhere so then I think "why am I bothered about these last few pounds" and that I'll never stick to target even if I get there. Sigh!


----------



## topsy

I have lost my motivation too :( I am going back to group in a bit. I failed yesterday and ate a load of chocolate :( xxx

YOU have done so well hun :) xxxx


----------



## Katerz

Arghhh I can't get my head back on it....everything I see I just inhale!!

Weigh in tomorrow then need to sort myself out. Had a massive meat delivery from muscle foods so no excuse for poor prep.

Need to be in target bubble by October to get diamond award.

Cmon!


----------



## kirstybumx3

You can do it!
How does target member work then? Someone at my group got their diamond award last week too and I thought wow how on earth have they stayed the same weight for a whole year. Can you dip in and out of your target range as long as you're back in it for the year anniversary? X


----------



## baileybubs

You have done so well katerz! How do you manage to stay at target? Do you allow yourself extra healthy extras or extra syns? Or do you just naturally stay around target? I can imagine I'd fluctuate a lot once I get to target.

I've allowed myself a few days blow out coz I think I was feeling like I was depriving myself. I need to work out what it's worth using my syns on I think. I'm back on it as of today. I'm having a nice full English (2 syns per low fat sausage) then homemade butternut squash soup and a yummy roast beef dinner. 

I used to countdown my syns from 105 but recently I've had 15 a day coz I've not been having wine (usually that's why I have to countdown coz one bottle is 24 syns!). What does everyone find works for them? 

Topsy we can do it Hun, I always find that once I do a meal plan I get my head back in it. It's just avoiding the snacks that I need to work on coz all my meals are planned and mostly syn free.


----------



## Katerz

Kirsty as long as you're in target on your anniversary then you get diamond.

As for staying in target I actually find it harder then losing...its strange because you're at a point where you have nothing to work towards for the past couple of months I've been at the very top end or over so I've been trying to stick to plan as usual to lose it.

When I was bang on target I tended to be a bit less careful with syns and allow myself a treat if I wanted it. I didn't increase the healthy extras.

Yesterday I only gained 1lb which if memory serves brings me 2 or 3 lb above top target weight so starting today I'm back on it...just got to remember what I planned for dinner as I lost my list lol


----------



## AngelUK

I am hoping to get my 3 1/2 stone award tomorrow but not sure I will as I started AF yesterday and I always bloat out then. Ive started using a fitbit and tracking my calories over fitnesspal in combo with SW. My not losing any more weight was driving me crazy and I just wanted to know where I was going wrong. So last week I lost 2lbs and I am/was hoping for 2 1/2 this week. But we shall see.
I can imagine that staying in target would be difficult for me too if I gave in to too many treats but the thought of piling on the weight again terrifies me! I am so happy to fit into my size 12 and am now aiming for size 10. I want to lose another stone but realise that this may be too much. If I feel too scrawny I can always up my target again when I reach it. But once in my adult life I want to be a size 10 lol


----------



## kirstybumx3

Oh that's good, I was thinking it must be near impossible otherwise. 
Regarding syns I just have the 15 a day unless I know I've got an event coming up then I try to split them over the week and use as little as I can before u know I'll be having a lot. 

When I did slimming world a few years ago I used to save all of my syns for a weekend to go out drinking and I used to lose every week somehow! X


----------



## topsy

I use my syns daily.

It good to know about target members... although I have a LONG LONG LONG way to go LOL!

Angel hope you did ok.

Katerz Good luck hun :) 

My 5th day of being on plan :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

I lost 2lbs so 1/2 short for my award. But that is ok, Ill do it by next week. Thank you for asking Topsy :D Well done for being on plan :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

Well done Angel! You'll do it next week :) 2lbs is great. X


----------



## kirstybumx3

1.5lb loss for me this week. 2lbs to go til my 1st stone award. X


----------



## AngelUK

Well done :) Are you happy with that loss or were you hoping for more?


----------



## kirstybumx3

Thank you. I lost 3.5lbs last week after a couple of weeks maintaining so I was secretly hoping for a bigger loss. I have been quite good this week too and even declined a Krispy Kreme donut whilst the whole family were eating them in front of me!

But I've always had smaller losses when dieting before, I tend to average between 1 to 1.5lbs a week. I don't mind as long as it's coming off and not going on but would ideally like more. I'm hoping to get that 2lb off next week. X


----------



## AngelUK

Is there any way you could walk more? I swear, since I have my fitbit and am trying to increase my overall steps and distances covered my losses have shot up. But of course I am also being very strict with portion control now.


----------



## topsy

I love my fitbit Hun :) I lost 3lbs this week :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

ooh well done Topsy! :D


----------



## kirstybumx3

Well done!
I have got no chance of that 2lb I need this week. 
So far this weekend I have drank my body weight in wine, had McDonald's and a takeaway and lots of chocolate. 
But it's ok because I had a frozen slimming world meal between all that somewhere lol!


----------



## topsy

^^LOVE that it sounds like me :) xxx


----------



## AngelUK

I maintained yesterday but I know that was a fluke cause I weighed myself this morning and I have lost 2lbs. I'm ok with that cause I am quite comfy where I am and see what I lose now as a bonus. :) 
I've been going to the gym every day but just to walk on the treadmill for 30 minutes. I have an appointment with a trainer today who will help me to set up a programme and assess my health and such things. I lost weight slowly but still, I could wish my skin was a little more toned and firm. Hoping exercise will help with that. Of course the overstretched skin on my belly from my twin pregnancy is a lost cause but a price I have gladly paid for them <3


----------



## topsy

Well done on the gym hun :) xxxx


----------



## kirstybumx3

1.5lbs lost this week again for me. I don't know how - honestly I had such a bad week but I've eaten SO much salad the last 2 days and drank a lot of water so that's probably pulled it back for me. 

Just 0.5lb to go now til I can get my 1 stone award, surely that's going to be next week!? I hope so! X


----------



## topsy

Sure you will hun :) xxxxx


----------



## AngelUK

oh well done and yes I am sure you can do it! Salad does make a difference but it is a little sad to eat. When I want to retrieve some calories I put half a kilo of frozen broccoli in a bowl with a knorr veggie stock cube and 2 tbsp of water and bung it in the microwave for 15 minutes. Much more flavoursome than when cooked and more filling than salad but still low in calories. Had that today for lunch with a bit of lean ham, a few baby potatoes and a spoonful of low fat cottage cheese. Odd, but very satisfying to me!


----------



## mummylove

I am buzzing. Lost 3 1/2lb this week. Total loss of 24lb so far


----------



## AngelUK

wonderful! Well done :D


----------



## mummylove

Thank you. All the walking is paying off :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

Well done x


----------



## mummylove

Thanks hun. Long way to go yet but least im getting there


----------



## Becky61

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping in.

I cooked a gorgeous scrummy SW pasta dish that required me to buy low fat fromage frais. The recipe only needed 150g, but the smallest size tub I could gets my hands on was 500g! Any ideas on what I can do with 350g of fromage frais?!

Thank you x


----------



## AngelUK

Have it with fresh or frozen (thawed) raspberries a bit of Splenda powder, a tiny bit of vanilla essence and if you can spare the syns, with a few crushed mini meringues!
Or you could make SW ice cream with it.
Or you could make creamy mushroom and tomato pasta. 

Fromage frais is incredibly versatile and can be used in sooo many ways! I love it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Can I join?. I've been on slimming world for 4 weeks now and already loosing motivation :(

I feel like I'm eating the same thing and I get totally stuck for breakfast and lunch I love sandwiches but can't have the bread after my HEB. I know it's my lack of motivation and planning making me go off plan.

My first week I lost 6lbs
2nd I lost 5lbs
3rd I maintained
4th I put on 3lbs :(

I'm kind of embarrassed and nervous about going back to group on Monday in case I've put on again.


----------



## topsy

Hi hun :flower:

Dont worried IF you have gained sweetie, our group is lovely and supportive IF i have lost or gained.

Have you looked on the SW website hun there are loads of meal ideas. I like SW chips and katsu curry too and the lemon mousse

But I have lost my motivation and am only getting back on it, but I have lost 54lbs since mid Nov so it works.. If I stick to it!lol! xxxx


----------



## topsy

I gained 6lbs ;( xxx


----------



## AngelUK

aw I am sorry. Oh well new week new effort :) Don't be down, it happens :)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Any one got any good sw easy recipes x


----------



## AngelUK

There are lots online but one of my favourite is pasta with courgette.

3 Courgettes
Pasta of choice

Method:
wash the courgettes and chop ends off, slice into even disks (easiest by using a mandolin) or strips. Spray a pan with frylite and toss the courgette in. Stir and toss occasionally until browning and uniformly done. (ca 10 minutes)
In the mean time make pasta as per instructions. Drain pasta and return to the pot, add courgettes and stir, add Parmesan (or vegetarian equivalent) from your HEx A allowance to taste and stir again. Ready! Delish!


----------



## k4th

Hi all - can I join you? I've been looking into slimming world vs weight watchers & have decided to do SW. I already cook loads from scratch, so I'm hoping a few small changes will make a big difference!!

I'm trying to do this without going to groups atm - maternity leave is leaving me a bit skint :shock: How many syns do you all have? I've heard if you don't eat any it catches up with you quickly & you lose motivation - I don't want too many though!!


----------



## AngelUK

Hey there, welcome! :D You have an allowance of 15 syns and I would agree, they are essential to keep you happy and motivated. :) Do you know how to calculate them though?


----------



## k4th

AngelUK said:


> Hey there, welcome! :D You have an allowance of 15 syns and I would agree, they are essential to keep you happy and motivated. :) Do you know how to calculate them though?

I found a list on Pinterest which shows that 1syn is roughly 20kcal. I also have a SW pack from ebay. I'm just reading through it now & haven't got to the syns bit yet - but I'm guessing there must be some info somewhere. 

Am I on the right lines??


----------



## AngelUK

Yes there is a list at the back of syns of loads of foods. Slimming World members have access to an App where most food syns can also be looked up and on the website there is a calculator for those foods that are not yet listed. The rule of thumb you mentioned doesn't always apply though so be careful with things you cannot find in the list in the book. You could always pop in here and ask us lot. Bit difficult if it is urgent but I am on BnB most days and will definitely come and answer at some point the same day. :)


----------



## k4th

Thank you Angeluk :thumbup:

I've found some syn free lists for supermarkets online too :)


----------



## k4th

Can I run my first couple of days by you all??

Day 1:
Breakfast - magic porridge with strawberries
Lunch- jacket potato with sardines & salad. Plus a syn free yogurt. 
Dinner - spag Bol & a banana

Hex a - Parmesan on my spag Bol
Hex b - oats in magic porridge

Syns - 1/2 for a cup of tea with milk, 4 for a fun size crunchie, 1/2 for olive oil the spag Bol was cooked in. 

Day 2:
Breakfast- magic porridge with raspberries
Lunch - jacket with prawns & salad. A banana
Dinner - leftover spag Bol. 

Hex a - Parmesan
Hex b - oats

Syns - 1/2 for cup of tea with milk, 1/2 for oil, 5 for 180ml glass of white wine, 2 for homemade Marie Rose sauce on the prawns. 

I'm aiming for 10 syns a day. I'm carrying forward any I don't use in case of a blow out but will start with a fresh slate every Wednesday regardless how many are left. 

What do you think slimming world pros? Does this look ok?? TIA


----------



## AngelUK

It looks excellent :D Well done!


----------



## OwlBump

Hey :) can I join? 
I'm doing slimming world thanks to some encouragement from a friend &#128522; 
I'm down 12lbs so far
Week 1: -6lb
Week 2: -3lb
Week 3: -3lb
Week 4: maintained 

Crossing my fingers for this Thursday's weigh in :D

I tried this recipe today it's lovely!

https://i57.tinypic.com/2dv304x.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/2gt9ilu.png


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome and wow well done on such a great weight loss :D What is the recipe called?


----------



## OwlBump

Chicken, bacon and tomato pasta bake :) 

https://www.slimmingeats.com/blog/chicken-bacon-and-tomato-pasta-bake

The tomato purée is Syn'd but if the one you use has no oil in its free


----------



## AngelUK

I used my slow cooker for the first time today and really loved the outcome of this recipe. Really yummy and filling! OH is a bit difficult to please (he is the cook of the two of us), he said he liked it but he did not finish his plate. My non-fussy twin ate all his portion and my picky twin didn't touch it (but I knew he would not). Here is a picture 

Here is the recipe: 
https://www.mrsshilts.co.uk/2014/11/slow-cooker-bacon-sweet-potato-butternut-squash-stew/


----------



## topsy

^^ that looks yummy :)

I lost 2.5 lbs this week am back on track :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done topsy :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've been rubbish at keeping up to date on b n b lately so I've not been around to update.

Well done to all the losses!! 

After me no motivation and gain, I missed a week due to being in the hospital I got back onto the plan (90% on plan anyway) and I lost 5 & 1/2 pounds!!!! :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Also it's weigh in night tonight and I think I've had a bad week this week :S

Angel the slow cooker meal looks great, I'm going to hunt down a good slow cooker recipe book!


----------



## kirstybumx3

I haven't followed plan for 2 weeks. Back on it today and have to weigh in on Wednesday and face the gain. It's also taster week on Wednesday. Any idea what I can take that's quick and easy to prepare in the morning before I go? My class is at 9:30am and I have to take Rio to nursery first. 
I was thinking of just doing fruit kebabs with mikado sticks but would the fruit still be ok when left a bit or will the sticks go soggy?


----------



## k4th

kirstybumx3 said:


> I haven't followed plan for 2 weeks. Back on it today and have to weigh in on Wednesday and face the gain. It's also taster week on Wednesday. Any idea what I can take that's quick and easy to prepare in the morning before I go? My class is at 9:30am and I have to take Rio to nursery first.
> I was thinking of just doing fruit kebabs with mikado sticks but would the fruit still be ok when left a bit or will the sticks go soggy?

Are you using wooden sticks? I've made them for a buffet before & they were fine a couple if hours after prep :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

Mikado hun, they are 0.5 syns each. Chocolate coated biscuit sticks. I am guessing they'll be ok as long as I do them on the morning just before group. Is that a really lazy thing to take to a taster session though!? I've never been to a taster before x


----------



## k4th

kirstybumx3 said:


> Mikado hun, they are 0.5 syns each. Chocolate coated biscuit sticks. I am guessing they'll be ok as long as I do them on the morning just before group. Is that a really lazy thing to take to a taster session though!? I've never been to a taster before x

:dohh: I've read you post & see now!!

Why don't you take a "build it yourself" fruit skewer? Just take the fruit chopped up & people can use the sticks to pick their own fruit?? No soggy sticks!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Great idea! I never would've thought to do that lol. Thanks x


----------



## k4th

kirstybumx3 said:


> Great idea! I never would've thought to do that lol. Thanks x

Ooh it's like a slimming world spin on a chocolate fountain!! Yum :)


----------



## AngelUK

I lost 1lbs and got my 3 1/2 stone award today YAY! 

Good idea with the Mikados and the fruit! I never take anything to the taster cause I never have time to stay. But you could also add mini meringues, the ones at Waitrose are 1syn each! I love them! Too much lol.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Well done!
Ooh they sound yummy I love meringue x


----------



## topsy

Well done on the award hun :) xxxx


----------



## k4th

AngelUK said:


> I lost 1lbs and got my 3 1/2 stone award today YAY!
> 
> Good idea with the Mikados and the fruit! I never take anything to the taster cause I never have time to stay. But you could also add mini meringues, the ones at Waitrose are 1syn each! I love them! Too much lol.

:wohoo:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Weigh in went well!! I've lost another 2 & 1/2 lbs!! Getting me my 1st award :D


----------



## AngelUK

Well done :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you :happydance:


----------



## topsy

Hey well done hun :)

I am making weetabix muffins later today :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I love those! Yumm! Must make them again too sometime :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

I put on 0.5lb. I'm really pleased with that because I've not followed sw properly for a couple of weeks now. Back on it today :)


----------



## AngelUK

Oh that is not so bad! Youll lose it again easily this week and more :)


----------



## topsy

Yep you will soon loose that hun xxxx


----------



## topsy

I gained 2lbs keep loosing and gaining the same weight Grrr!!! xxx


----------



## OwlBump

I weighed in on 1st Oct and lost 3lbs :) I got my 1 stone award. Down 15lbs now


----------



## AngelUK

Well done Owl!

Topsy that is frustrating! :(


----------



## kirstybumx3

Well done!

Aww topsy that must be annoying. I get so disheartened when I gain - even if it was my fault. 

I'm struggling to get back on and stay on track. I have needed such a small amount for my 1 stone for so long now. At this rate it's taking me about 3 months to lose a stone. That's terrible considering I'd lost 10 in my first few weeks. I'm so fed up with myself. X


----------



## OwlBump

Sorry to hear people are having a tough time, I'm not doing well since weigh in to be honest, alot of people at my group say that the odd week doing a food diary really helps them get back on track. 

I'm going to have a go at doing Monday - Thur morning doing EESP rather than Easy extra, its meant to boost weight loss so maybe it will make up for my past few days


----------



## AngelUK

oh yes food diaries do help a lot! Especially with the syns and Hex! And SP can be a great boost too! Good luck!


----------



## kirstybumx3

I have a question, I posted it on my sw group page and also on my sw Instagram but nobody replied. 

When you're already over your daily syns, do you still have your healthy extras as normal if you haven't had them already? Or is it just adding more unnecessary calories when you are already over syns. 
What I mean is, yesterday lunchtime I had pizza so was over my syns but hadn't had my B so I had 2 chocolate hifi bars with a coffee later on the night. 
But then thought, am I just having these for the sake of it making my day worse, or is it still beneficial to have them even though my day is technically ruined?
Hope I make sense!


----------



## AngelUK

Well according to SW, syns and HEx are not related. One is for pleasure and one is for your body's fibre needs. However, only having 1 hifibar (or certain Alpen light ones) apparently speeds your weightloss. (Where as only having a part of your HExA allowance has to be counted as syns, go figure, cause it then does nothing for your calcium needs.)
But I suppose from a calorie point of view Id leave the HExB completely on such a day, as you are allowed to do.


----------



## topsy

Lost 1/2 lb this week determined to loose a 1lb a week from now until xmas...wish me luck...and cross your fingers for me xxxx


----------



## kirstybumx3

Well done and good luck! I lost 0.5lb too, 1lb a week til Christmas sounds great also I'll give it a go!


----------



## AngelUK

FX for you both :D


----------



## topsy

kirstybumx3 Welll done too hun. WE CAN DO THIS hun :) xxxx


----------



## OwlBump

I weighed In Thursday and is maintained, the scales teetered on +0.5lb.. Longest few seconds of my life lol. But to be fair I expected a 1lb gain I gave up and just ate crap :(

Back on it but not as strict on myself. Next week I'm going to plan well and try and do everything by the book.

Best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Another 3lbs off for me this week!! :happydance:

21.5lbs lost in total so far!!

only 1.5lbs to go for my club 10!!


----------



## AngelUK

wow well done! :D

I lost 1/2lbs. Not sure how, as I had an attack of biscuits on Saturday :blush: Might still show up this week I guess. Oh well.


----------



## topsy

Well done girls xxxx


----------



## kirstybumx3

I lost 3lbs this week :) 
Finally got that 1 stone award! 
Bet I'll gain again next week haha. X


----------



## AngelUK

well done kirsty! :D How do you feel?


----------



## kirstybumx3

Thank you. I'm really happy, I did try hard and it just shows that I can do it when I put my mind to it. It feels good to finally get the award. I didn't stay to group so my sw consultant sent me a card through the post to say well done which was nice :) 
Just 2.5lbs to my club 10 now. X


----------



## topsy

Well done hun ^^ 

I also lost 3lbs this week :)

xxx


----------



## kirstybumx3

Thank you. Well done to you too! :) X


----------



## AngelUK

well done topsy :D


----------



## mumface26

Im joining on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

Is anybody elses food shopping anymore expensive whilst on SW?


----------



## AngelUK

I put on 1 1/2lbs but that was expected as I stuffed my face as if I were a contestant in a fat pig competition lol. 
Back on track now I hope!

Welcome mumface and good luck :) No our shopping bill is not more expensive than it was before but we always ate fresh and organic anyway. Only difference is less oil and maybe less expensive cheeses ( :cry: )


----------



## mumface26

Thankyou AngelUK and good luck for your next weigh in.
My dh was getting all worried we'd spend more but to me it would be worth it if it meant we were healthier and could conceive quicker. PCOS, I'm hoping weight loss will help me.

I've tried all year to lose weight but instead gained 8lbs. I'm to blame, no one force fed me mcdonalds lol! 

26 weeks to my 30th and for us to start TTC so I'm hoping to have lost my 42 pounds by then :)


----------



## topsy

^^ Good luck hun xxx
Been off track but back on it today xxx


----------



## mummylove

Just thought i would show you my transformation so far.

To the left is just before slimming world and right is now 27.5lbs lighter (today 22/10/15
 



Attached Files:







Then.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 7









27.5lb light Now.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kirstybumx3

Well done :) you've done great!

I maintained this week. Fully expected it thought, or even a gain. X


----------



## mummylove

Thank you


----------



## AngelUK

Oh yes so well done! What a difference already :D


----------



## mummylove

AngelUK said:


> Oh yes so well done! What a difference already :D

 Thank you. Feeling so much happier. Long way to go yet but i will get there


----------



## AngelUK

I thought Id post a succession too! Like the idea very much as I find it encouraging. Sorry for the slivers, I cut out my boys in the first one and my mum in the second lol I only have this pic of myself before I lost weight. Was too embarrassed to get pics taken of myself! :(


----------



## mummylove

Wow amazing hun You look really good


----------



## kirstybumx3

Oh wow your figure is stunning. You've done amazing too, well done!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Deleted in case the lady uses the forum!!


Eta: it wasn't anything bad! I have a SW Instagram and have been paired with a lovely lady to do a Christmas swap box SW themed. I posted my list on here then realised I might ruin the surprise for her if she happens to use the forum lol. X


----------



## mumface26

Wow the before and after pictures are very inspiring and thankyou for sharing them ladies!

I joined my local group on the 22/10 and my consultant is really nice. She is confident if i stick to the plan 100% I will get a stone off by new year.

I can't get my head around unlimited meats, pasta and potatoes - the kind of foods most diets want you to limit! I will still weigh my rice and pasta to 75g each and use only wholemeal.
DH loves the syn free big breakfast of baked beans, mushrooms, tomatoes and bacon and says the mushrooms are meaty so it makes up for not having sausages :)
1 syn chicken dinner tomorrow just 1syn for the gravy. What's not to like?
I just hope it works for me xx


----------



## AngelUK

I know it is amazing! But I am watching my calories and portions a little bit as my losses are so slow these days. 

As for no sausages, there are the SW Iceland ones that are free. I am not bowled over by them but they are acceptable. Also, the Linda McCartney Onion and Rosemary ones are free too. They taste a bit more like stuffing than sausages but I really do like them. I love an all day breakkie! :)


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> I know it is amazing! But I am watching my calories and portions a little bit as my losses are so slow these days.
> 
> As for no sausages, there are the SW Iceland ones that are free. I am not bowled over by them but they are acceptable. Also, the Linda McCartney Onion and Rosemary ones are free too. They taste a bit more like stuffing than sausages but I really do like them. I love an all day breakkie! :)

Yes im weighing my rice and pastas just to be safe.

The tesco butchers choice half fat pork sausages are 2 syns each, well worth saving four syns for if you wanted two of them. Could have them in between a HE-B 60g wholemeal roll or with the breakfast.


----------



## lucylu79

Good morning all!

Hope its ok to ask in here instead of started a new thread...

My lo is 9 days old today, things are going so much better than with with my ds and up until 38 weeks pregnant I was attending my local class. 

Pre Pregnancy weight was 8st7 (on my scales to keep a good track if I stopped early) and I recall weighing myself a few days before I gave birth at 10st 13 so a gain of 2st 6 which although a few lbs higher than my 2st goal is so much better than with ds1!

I weighed the other morning and i'm down to 9st 13 and although I may continue to lose a few more lbs slowly whilst my uterus contracts and the fact that i'm bf'd I do want to get the weight off as soon as possible but comfortably.

I asked the cons and I can go back before the 6 week check but here's the thing's that are bothering me about going back tomorrow:

We have no real cons at the mo, just temp's but we've been told within a month it should be sorted, not that it matters but i'd feel more settled and happy to stay to class if I knew the cons was actually staying!
Should I even be thinking about re-joining and paying the fee's when I've been doing SW on and off for years and I could have a bloody good go by myself first! I was at target before and stayed there for over a year.
I haven't been following the SW plan at all and not sure how i'd fit in starting to plan my meals all over again (I found it important but time consuming!)

If I re-joined tomorrow i'd have 8 weigh in's before Xmas also.

Anyway it's on my mind and I thought i'd ask what you would do? 

Many thanks for reading x


----------



## AngelUK

Hello congrats on your baby :D and for not putting on the vast amounts I did!

Not sure if you know but Slimming World have changed the plan to Extra Easy last January and it really is a lot easier now once you get your head around it. 
For me the group meetings and my fellow slimmers have always been an incredible source of support. Now coming up to Halloween and Christmas, notorious for treat filled days and even weeks, I feel I need them more than ever. I would absolutely hate to start the new year with an extra stone. Add to that the tiredness you get with a new baby, Id probably be reaching for sweets to compensate for lack of sleep.
However, if you have the discipline to do it on your own then of course you should give it a try. 
Let us know what you decide and how you get on :)

ETA I lost 2lbs this week and am back to my 3stone 7 1/2 lbs loss, which is the lowest weight Ive been so far. Better stick to it now cause I want to lose another 9 by Christmas to get to target!


----------



## mummylove

mumface26 said:


> Wow the before and after pictures are very inspiring and thankyou for sharing them ladies!
> 
> I joined my local group on the 22/10 and my consultant is really nice. She is confident if i stick to the plan 100% I will get a stone off by new year.
> 
> I can't get my head around unlimited meats, pasta and potatoes - the kind of foods most diets want you to limit! I will still weigh my rice and pasta to 75g each and use only wholemeal.
> DH loves the syn free big breakfast of baked beans, mushrooms, tomatoes and bacon and says the mushrooms are meaty so it makes up for not having sausages :)
> 1 syn chicken dinner tomorrow just 1syn for the gravy. What's not to like?
> I just hope it works for me xx

You can get some syn free sausages or even 1/2 syn ones


----------



## mumface26

Weigh in tomorrow for my first week on SW. Im nervous.
I have stuck to this 100% even when i realised the bread i was having as my HXB was from an 800g i just syn'd it instead and chose another HXB for that day. Hope i've not fluffed it up doing that :blush: least now i know its 400g loaves only. I didnt read the books correctly i just dived right in :haha:

Today im on weetabix and milk HXA&B and a banana
Lunch is syn free pasta of chopped toms, garlic, onion, mixed peppers and mushrooms (using up old vegs) followed by an apple
Snacking on another banana and another apple and 2 kiwis
Tea is the sw syn free chicken tikka massala sooo looking forward to that :)
Syns....french fries 4, 2 finger kitkat 5.5, tesco low fat yogurt toffee 4.5 = 14. My remaining syn is for 2 splashes of milk in two teas. Im sad im saving my syns for the apprentice tonight lol!


----------



## AngelUK

sounds good! Careful with bananas though. Don't have too many as they are not an S food and I for one find them quite fattening as I kinda used to reach for them as an easy snack too often. Good luck with the weigh in! :D


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> sounds good! Careful with bananas though. Don't have too many as they are not an S food and I for one find them quite fattening as I kinda used to reach for them as an easy snack too often. Good luck with the weigh in! :D

oh dear bananas....hhhmmmm worried now as i usually have one with breakfast and then on my last break to tied me over til hometime. *crosses off shopping list* 
Its listed as a freefood so i guess i'll be fine. Besides, better eating a banana than a twix :)


----------



## AngelUK

Oh yes two a day is fine I am sure! And yes it is a free food but I just meant don't use it as your 1/3 S foods as it isn't. I so wish it was an S food though cause there is nothing more convenient and I love them!


----------



## mumface26

2lbs off im happy with that in my first week! 8 weeks til xmas so im aiming for 2lb a week until then &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## AngelUK

well done :D And yes I think this is an achievable goal :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

I didn't go to group yesterday. I don't know where my head is at I just can't stay on plan grrrrr! So frustrated with myself x


----------



## AngelUK

Maybe you are actually feeling ok with your current weight? How much more were you planning on losing?


----------



## mumface26

Aldi brooklea fat free greek style yogurt strawberry - 0 syns (4packs) the toffee ones are half a syn? I wonder why? Either way delishhhh!!! :):)


----------



## mumface26

Frylight.....syn free.....can you use as much as you want? And is it all varieties that are free?


----------



## AngelUK

Yep they are free and you can use as much as you want. But obviously within reason. I mean, don't open it and pour it out!


----------



## mumface26

Thats what confuses me about SW, the free foods we can have. All controlled portions.
Pasta for example, i still weigh mine out because i bet they dont expect you to go away and eat a huge plate full of the stuff every day lol xx


----------



## mumface26

I made the new york bacon burgers with cajun wedges and DH loved them. We went to an american style diner a few months back and ordered burgers and he reckons the sw ones tasted better :) he said i'd seasoned them enough whereas the diner ones were just lumps of meat in a bun.
I've been on so many diets and made us bland boring meals which i believe is why they've never worked. I love the choice variety with SW and not once have I felt hungry or 'deprived' from banning all sweet treats.
Speaking of which.....the aldi brooklea fat free greek style yogurts are sooo good. The strawberry flavours are free and the toffee ones are half syn :):):)


----------



## kirstybumx3

AngelUK said:


> Maybe you are actually feeling ok with your current weight? How much more were you planning on losing?

I'm definitely not happy. Just a fat pig with no willpower and life keeps getting in the way :( excuses excuses. 
I want to lose around another 2 stone x


----------



## mumface26

Whats everyone eaten today?

Breakfast 2 weetabix and milk, apple (HXA&B)

Lunch 3 rashers of bacon, baked beans, 4 grilled mushrooms and 2 grilled tomatoes, fat free greek yogurt

Dinner - new york bacon burgers with cajun wedges (sw recipe)

Free snacks - plum, 2 satsumas, banana, 2 ham and mushroom mini quiche (sw recipe)

Syns - chocolate digestive bar 5, onion rings 3.5, bap for burger 6, mayo on burger 1/2 syn =15 dead on :):):)
Saved milk from HXA for two cups of tea.


----------



## mumface26

kirstybumx3 said:


> AngelUK said:
> 
> 
> Maybe you are actually feeling ok with your current weight? How much more were you planning on losing?
> 
> I'm definitely not happy. Just a fat pig with no willpower and life keeps getting in the way :( excuses excuses.
> I want to lose around another 2 stone xClick to expand...

My main reason for losing weight is so that we can have a stress free life when we start TTC next April. All year I've had no will power but soon as went to my first SW meeting and saw them numbers on the scales I promised myself I'd never see that number ever again and my will power returned.
I know I'm probably going to experience some tough weeks but we're only human. 
Xxx


----------



## mumface26

What i want to get back to.....(pic on left)
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-05_19.14.18.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## topsy

^^ You will get back there hun.

I am having the butternut squash soup from last months mag for tea.

I lost 5 1/2 lbs last week :) Hoping to loose 2lbs this week :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

wow well done Topsy! :D

I put on 1/2lbs but then I did stuff myself at the nursery Halloween party so no surprise there! Sigh.


----------



## nicki01

Sorry guys I keep going missing from this thread!! Well I'm out of target, need to loose 2lb by Thursday or else I have to pay &#128513;
Really struggling to get back into the swing of things after having 2 weeks totally off plan, need to start planning again. Ive bought ingredients for steak casserole and steak and mushroom pies, sw style obviously! Also thinking of making leek & potato soup this week! 
Need to kick myself up the backside and get to the bottom of my target by Xmas so I can eat all the yummy Xmas food that I keep seeing in the shops! Lacking will power &#128543;


----------



## mumface26

Really feel like im eating too much but yet i'm still on plan.....

Breakfast - porridge made with milk (hxa&b) apple (speed)

Snack - plum (speed)

Lunch - wholemeal pasta msde with chopped toms, onion, garlic, peppers and mushrooms. Satsuma (speed) was my pasta ingrdients classed as a speed meal?

Dinner - roasted chicken breast, carrot n swede mash, brocolli and cauliflower. Gravy 100ml (speed veg)

Syns.....went over by half a syn yesterday due to a daim bar so today 14.5 to use

Salt n vinegar chip sticks 4.5
Chocolate digestive bar 5
Gravy 100ml 1.5
Cheese puffs 3.5? Not sure weather to have these as tomorrow could be synful due to what i have planned for lunch, im having chicken mayo wraps and using one wrap as hxb. The wraps are weight watchers and are 4.5 syns. Im using mayo at 2 syns as i like a lot so yeah might save my 3.5 for tomorrow. Can i do that? 


I think its because im new to SW and my previous diets have meant small portions and next to no sweet treats i feek like im doing something i shouldn't.

Ahhh well, all will be revealed on Thursday.....


----------



## mumface26

Another 2lb melted away:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Thats 4lb so far. I want to drop 3lb for next week so thats my first half stone shifted :thumbup: sp week for me


----------



## AngelUK

well done you! :D


----------



## mumface26

I went to Farmfoods today and picked up 2 bags of chicken breast and a bag of 10 pork loin steaks for £10. Bargain, will get loads of meals from this lot.

Im assuming the pork loin steaks are free......i hope so, im doing them on sunday with veg. They arent on the app and the brand is La Diner. The app just says 'pork - free' so i hope i can assume they're free......

I need to share this....im not a fan of tinned veg but with thursday been our shopping night i was down to my last morsels of food for dinner tonight so went rummaging in my cupboards. I russled up a chicken dinner. I found a tin of new potatoes, drained them, shook them around in a lidded pan and put them on a baking tray. Sprayed fry light, garlic salt and pepper and roasted for half an hour turning occasionally and they were so lovely and crispy :winkwink:
Not bad for a can of 29p potatoes eh?


----------



## AngelUK

Ohh I love tinned potatoes made that way! Just we don't usually bother shake them around but also add rosemary and have it with steak and pepper sauce made with Fage 0% Total yoghurt! Yumm! 
Pork is free as long as you cut off all visible fat. Sounds like a great bargain indeed :)


----------



## topsy

The pots sound yummy I have fried them off in frylight too and they are nice :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

lost 1/2lbs. Better than nothing and moving in the right direction. 

Hope you are all being good and strong ladies :)


----------



## mumface26

Well done! Thats another half pound you'll never see on the scales again xx


----------



## mumface26

Been doing my best with the speed food this week. Today....not so good regards speed. But i've stayed in my syns and eaten lots of free foods.
A birthday at work today meant a tub of cadbury heroes were going round, before i'd even realised i'd taken a cream egg one and eaten it. Only 2.5 syns though. The old me would have grabbed a handfull and then another and another and another..... :haha:

But im struggling with speed today. I also feel so bloated so i hope im ok for weigh in on thursday.


----------



## mumface26

Still feeling bloated.....my bra feels tight too. Hope ive not gained. No reason why i should, i've stuck to this 100%. Still an anxious annie though :wacko:


----------



## AngelUK

Could you be preggo?


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> Could you be preggo?

If only. I've not had af for 10 weeks but then again i have pcos so thats one of the symptoms and i've had 4 negative tests.

I feel better now to be honest. Think I carb'd it up too much yesterday xx


----------



## mummylove

Lost 4lb this week and also got slimmer of the week and got miss slinky. Was shocked but very happy
 



Attached Files:







11987127_10207608632311760_5933011333369057483_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mumface26

mummylove said:


> Lost 4lb this week and also got slimmer of the week and got miss slinky. Was shocked but very happy

aww well done! Im dreading my weigh in tomorrow. Although i know i've done ok i still feel nervous.

My busy day today meant i ate at 12.30pm and then didnt eat until 8.30pm with just a few pieces of speed fruit in between.
Ive just had a bacon, tomato and mushroom omlette, a muller light and polished off my syns with a kit kat.
I just hope going without eating for that long doesnt damage my results :(


----------



## AngelUK

oh wow mummylove that is wonderful! What an achievement! Well done you indeed :D

mumface, it would only damage your results of you ate too many syns. Sounds like you are doing well :) FX


----------



## mummylove

Thank you both. Very happy


----------



## mumface26

Dh just made a point.....he reckons eating fruit on its own as a snack can damage weight loss due to the high sugar content. Your body breaks it down better if you eat it with a actual meal.
Never heard that one before. So this afternoon i ate a pear and 3 clementines (speed) better than eating a mars bar


----------



## AngelUK

I avoid fruit as a snack cause of that cause I am sure it makes me put on. But I think it also depends which fruit. An apple takes longer to break down than an orange I would have thought. Not sure though and I think it is different for everyone. If you had good results with having fruit as a snack then continue doing that. There is one lady in our group who lost 6 stone in just under a year and is at target now. She does a lot of SP days and says her only sugar hits now are from loads of fruit but she snacks mostly on apples and pears.


----------



## mumface26

Another 2lb off, thats 6 in total :happydance:

And theres me stressing :haha:


----------



## AngelUK

well done :D


----------



## mumface26

Nice lunch today. BLT, scrambled eggs, mushrooms and tomato.

Syns 6.5 for bread and mayo. 

Used my hxb on two alpen light bars after weigh in this morning.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1347.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Katerz

Soooo popped back on here after a million years aaaand found mumface! Good to seee you! 

Need to scroll back and catch up BUT got my diamond target member award the other week woo!


----------



## AngelUK

ohh well done and welcome back :D


----------



## mumface26

Hiya katerz!! Im expecting my half stone on thursday and i should get it, eaten soooo much speed this week im gna turn into speed food lol!

Xxx


----------



## mumface26

My three fave recipes, sw style.....

Last night we had cheeseburgers and i encased a baby bel inside each burger so when it grilled it melted the cheese. I ate my other baby bel whilst cooking. We had sw chips and salad. Total syn 1.5 for mayo and mustard as used bread and cheese as hx a & b.

Lunch today is my own speed pasta. So its onions, garlic, chopped mixed peppers, sliced mushrooms and chopped tomatoes plus seasoning. Bowl full of speed for zero syns yum :):)

Spicy chicken, chips n salad....

For one chicken breast take 1tps cumin, paprika, corriander and 1/4 tsp garlic salt. Mix and coat chicken. Spray with fry light and cook alongside sw chips. Serve with salad. 1 syn for 2tbs light mayo on the salad, delish!


----------



## AngelUK

Sounds lovely! Will have to dry that babybel with burger idea!

Lost 1/2lbs. Better than nothing I guess :)


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> Sounds lovely! Will have to dry that babybel with burger idea!
> 
> Lost 1/2lbs. Better than nothing I guess :)


Well done! Another half pound you won't see again :)

I'm not having an SP week but find myself eating more speed than usual, should I have an additional HXB?


----------



## AngelUK

If you still have free foods that are not S or P then I wouldn't


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> If you still have free foods that are not S or P then I wouldn't

Thanks for that. You saved me from a 2nd 60g wholemeal roll :thumbup:

Ive had a pear, 2 plums and a muller light for breakfast
Lunch is butternut squash soup with 60g roll hxb
Dinner will more than likely be a massive omlette with onions, mushrooms, bacon and tomatoes
My hxa is milk for tea and coffee
Syns the usual kit kat, aldi version of skips etc...


----------



## mumface26

Weigh in tomorrow. I've followed it 100% but im still a doubting thomas......


----------



## AngelUK

FX you will have good results!


----------



## mumface26

I hope so. I get like this every wedenesday :(

Today .....

Breakfast : 2 weetabix and milk hxa&b. Apple

Lunch : pasta with chopped toms, mixed peppers, onions, mushrooms and garlic. Plum and satsuma

Tea : chicken tikka massala with rice (sw recipe and brown rice)

Syns 4 finger kitkat (half now half later) 11.5 syns ouch! Tesco value onion rings 3.5 syns

Snacking on fruit inbetween until i turn into a big orange satsuma :haha:


----------



## mumface26

A pound off this week so I got my half stone off. The rep wasnt with us today so her mum was doing the weigh ins. 
Af decided to show up on tuesday so maybe i've retained water as i usually drop 2 pound a week.


----------



## Katerz

Woop congrats on your half a stone! Star week usually has an affect on people but it's all going in the right direction!


----------



## topsy

I am on star week too :( Know I have gained.... A LOT! BUt this is also due to take aways!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Well me and the Mr had a few treats last night. I ate cookies and pringles and cheese on crackers :haha:
I have a week to rectify it though so onwards and upwards! Half stone in a month is pretty good me thinks. I think I'll start seeing about this body magic thing and see if that will help me along.
I have a geordie shore dvd vicky pattisons 7 day slim, 10 mins a day so i'll dust that one off and give it a whirl xxx


----------



## topsy

Good luck with your dvds.

Well I hit my own record and gained 6 1/2 lbs that's almost half a stone :wacko: Reallly need to get back on track... but out tomorrow and wont be good :haha: and going out for a carvery on sun so that will be all right :)

xxx


----------



## mumface26

Its hard to stay on plan sometimes because life happens. Cant just stop having a life just because of slimming world.

Has anyone tried the meals from iceland? Dh wants to do sw with me but we eat our evening meal at different times due to work and he cant cook.....no really he cant even fry an egg......so the sw meals would suit him. But i have a thing about microwave dinners as in they're full of crap and tastless. I might be wrong though.


----------



## AngelUK

Well done on your award :D 
Some ppl like the meals and some hate them. Try them! I like the meatball pasta, the chicken pizzaiola, the salmon pasta and the veg and pasta ones. I also like the new ragu that can be combined with pasta etc.


----------



## topsy

I like the salmon pasta one the chicken curry ones there was LOADS of sauce and not so much chicken! Haven't tried any of the others. Got the cottage pie to try in the freezer as a standyby!

xxxx


----------



## mumface26

I went over my syns last night by 1.5 as i had two crumpets (tesco value 3.5) and 1tsp flora light 1/2 syn. Worth it.
So i deducted it from todays syns, no biggy i do that alot.
I get to work this morning and dispite my careful planning i'd left my hxb at home which was my 2 weetabix for breakfast :dohh:
Well i happen to work next door to a mcdonalds and ended up with a bacon and egg mcmuffin at a deadly 17.5 syns :growlmad: yes should have got something else but with 15 mins to spare i ordered the first thing i saw on the boards they have at the tills.
It was nice though and kept me full all morning. 
I worked it out that tomorrow i will only have 5.5 syns to play with. Sunday is my easiest day as we always have the sw cooked breakfast which leaves me nice and satisfied.
But what a boob to make :haha:
Should be ok if i compensate for it though.


----------



## mumface26

I'll give the meals a whirl. A lady at work was eating the tikka massala today and said they're nice. 
Topsy if the cottage pie is the one with the carrot and swede mash then its delish, i made it from scratch the other week and dh mopped up the left overs :)


----------



## Katerz

Lost 3lb this week which is entirely down to stress because I ended our marriage last Saturday (my birthday of all days)

Having a pretty crappy time of it at the moment but taking each day as it comes.

I've not tried the iceland meals yet...may have to stock up now though!


----------



## AngelUK

oh no Kate! I am so sorry! How awful! :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Lost 3lb this week which is entirely down to stress because I ended our marriage last Saturday (my birthday of all days)
> 
> Having a pretty crappy time of it at the moment but taking each day as it comes.
> 
> I've not tried the iceland meals yet...may have to stock up now though!

Oh no katerz im so sorry to hear that hun. :nope: :hugs:


----------



## topsy

Oh Kate hun I am sorry :hugs: xxx

Made the oaty breakfast muffins this weekend and apple betty both Yummy. Have stayed on track! Yay me!!!!

Yep MF it is the one with the swede and carrot mash hun :)

xxx


----------



## mumface26

Omg I had a moment of weakness, a huge one. Just demolished 42 syns....greedy!

Cheese puffs 4
Chocolate digestive bar x4 20 total
Aldi bacon rashers 4.5
Aldi monster munch 4.5
2 crumpets with flora 8 total
Extra light mayo .5
light Ceasar dressing .5
Total 42

My new week starts on a thursday so thats 3 syns to last me 2 days :haha:

Greedy guts :wacko:

But i guess its ok because some group members say they save up for a take away or a few pints at the weekend.


----------



## AngelUK

Aw dear! Well it happens! And as long as you can stick to those syns, you should be ok! FX

I maintained this week. Considering how off the plan I was for 2 days while visiting my mum, this is good :) I just hope I can lose some this week. Only 4 weigh ins till Xmas! EEEP!


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> Aw dear! Well it happens! And as long as you can stick to those syns, you should be ok! FX
> 
> I maintained this week. Considering how off the plan I was for 2 days while visiting my mum, this is good :) I just hope I can lose some this week. Only 4 weigh ins till Xmas! EEEP!

Only 4 left? Wow!
I've decided, xmas eve, xmas day and boxing day im not sticking to plan. Its christmas :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

Yep, def having xmas off sw.

Xmas eve dh and i always go to a party his family has, lots of food and drink to be enjoyed.

Xmas day, need i say more?

Boxing day with my family at one of my sisters
Big family get together, food and drink fest.

How about everyone else at xmas? On or off plan? Xx


----------



## AngelUK

Oh off for sure! lol Mind you, my SIL is doing the xmas lunch on the 25th and she will do that SW style, as we all love it and especially the roast potatoes cannot be improved, in our opinion. But desserts and choccies are obviously a must lol


----------



## topsy

Off Plan for xmas day ( at mums ) and one day between boxing day and new year when we celebrate our second Xmas day with the In laws got to find out SIL shifts first to know what day it will be. Although xmas day my auntie is doing me a fruit salad for pudding as I hate xmas pudding and going to get some low fat cream. So sort of being good. BUT IF there are maltesers celebration there I have had it LOVE them things :) So what other things are people looking forward to having that they wouldnt normally have cause of being on SW plan girls?

MF Dont worry about your syns my consultant says you can use 105 syns a week so as long as you have a few good days now you will be fine.

We have 5 more WI till xmas. I hope to loose between 1-2 lbs a week and be under 21 stone for xmas... well that's my dream!

Hope everyone's week is going well so far :)

xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Off plan eating over xmas.....profiteroles and extra thick double cream for dessert on xmas day. We don't like pudding so we always have something like this or a gateux. Mil is doing a 5 bird roast this year and wants me to do the roast potatoes sw style because she loves them. They are pretty good.

Buffet food, i love buffet food spesh on boxing day when we all bring our left over cuts of meats to whichever sister is the host and have cold cuts with chutney :):) then the usual pringles, pork pies (to die for from my sisters butchers) and selections of breads.

Cheese and crackers, fancy cheeses with chutneys.

Then on new years eve our usual indian take away. Dh and i dont go out new years eve we stay in and order food. Onion bhajis to start, chicken tikka rogan josh with pilau rice and a garlic nan. Perfect :):)

Not a huge fan of alcohol so not much drinking but i make up for it in food :haha:

Wow with all that going on i'd be too ashamed to turn up to wi the week after :blush:


----------



## mumface26

My 3 syns are doing fine.
I used 1/2 on mayo for my tuna mayo jp and 1 on my salad cream on the side salad.
Not bad.
Filling up on speed fruit in between and thinking possitive :)


----------



## topsy

^^ well done hun for doing so well xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

went over my syns by a mile today. Stupid cause I find it hard to felxi syn and not have my usual amount every day :( Problem is Christmas biscuits! :cry:


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> went over my syns by a mile today. Stupid cause I find it hard to felxi syn and not have my usual amount every day :( Problem is Christmas biscuits! :cry:

What are felxi syns? My consultant never mentions these x


----------



## AngelUK

whoops I meant flexi, sorry. It just means that you can save your syns for the weekend for example, if you are the type to indulge in a lot of alcohol or have a do coming up or something like that. Or of course have them in one sitting on Monday or Tuesday and then have no more the rest of the week. Saving them up is obviously easier than spending them first and then having to deprive yourself. :wacko:


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> whoops I meant flexi, sorry. It just means that you can save your syns for the weekend for example, if you are the type to indulge in a lot of alcohol or have a do coming up or something like that. Or of course have them in one sitting on Monday or Tuesday and then have no more the rest of the week. Saving them up is obviously easier than spending them first and then having to deprive yourself. :wacko:

Lol i knew it was flexi syns, mistyped it too :)

I was doing good until......
I popped to aldi on my lunch for some benefit bars and some crisps. I ended up eating a bar and a packet of crisps. That cost me 8 syns which i didnt have :dohh:
I had 1.5 left for today so ive gone over by 6.5 for the week. Oh well, cant change it now.


----------



## topsy

6.5 Isn't that much hun sure you will be ok.

Ate the last of my apple Betty... I LOVE the pudding :)

xxxx


----------



## mumface26

1.5lbs lost! And was given my half stone award from last week as the rep wasnt with us last week :):):)

Sp week starts now, might be a bit ambitious but could i shed the 3.5lb in a week to get me to 12 stone dead on? 
Game on!!


----------



## AngelUK

Well done :D Good luck this week!

Topsy I know that Apple Betty is amazingly yummy and SOO simple to make! Love it!


----------



## topsy

I love it :) hun

Lost 4lbs this week dont know how manly through stress I think :(

Mumsfaces good luck with SP hun

xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Thats great topsy, im aiming for 3.5 this week :)

Sp is going well, i think. But due to the protien and filling speed foods im not half as hungry as i usually am so now i fear im not eating enough. But if your not hungry then dont eat....right?
Also, can i still have yogurts? I like mixing sweetener with natrual yogurt and i do this when mullers are proving expensive. Im still having some yogurt after meals to curb my sweet craving, is this ok to do on sp? Im eating fruit in between meals and still having my syns.

Xx


----------



## AngelUK

No sadly you cannot have yoghurt on SP days. Yoghurts are neither s nor p but just free foods. But you can have quark which also works well with sweetener and vanilla extract.


----------



## topsy

You might not want them as you are doing SP but Morrison are doing 10 muller lights for £3 :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mumface26

I am doing sp wrong :( today im having a tuna mayo jp with a heap of salad. But i shouldnt have the potatoe should I? 
Not really had a lot of yogurt to be honest so if i start my sp tomorrow for a few days i should be ok.

Woops! :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Sp so far.....

Yesterday.
2 weetabix and milk hxb1 and a

Lunch bacon, scrambled eggs, tomatoes and mushrooms

Tea - cottage pie with swede mash topping.

Snacks fruit such as satsumas and apples. Yogurt - shouldnt have had.
Syns milky way, aldi crisps and a highlights hot choc
Hxb2 - 2 aldi light benefit bars


Today so far...
Breakfast - BLT bread as hxb1 and 1/2 syn for mayo. Satsuma

Lunch - tuna may jp with a huge salad. 1/2 syn for mayo. Apple

Tea - chicken breast, brocolli, cauliflower and green beans. Gravy 2 syns

Syns so far as above plus 2 splashes of milk in tea

Hxb2 2 aldi benefit bars
Hxa - light cheese


----------



## AngelUK

Yeah looks ok but you should not have potatoes or yoghurt or anything that is not S or P unless you syn it (but don't think yoghurt and potato can be synned, or at least I would not know how to count them). If you have free foods like potatoes and yoghurt, it is just Extra Easy, which means you have to count your second helping HExB as syns. :( Sucks I know but hopefully you can retrieve those syns this week.


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> Yeah looks ok but you should not have potatoes or yoghurt or anything that is not S or P unless you syn it (but don't think yoghurt and potato can be synned, or at least I would not know how to count them). If you have free foods like potatoes and yoghurt, it is just Extra Easy, which means you have to count your second helping HExB as syns. :( Sucks I know but hopefully you can retrieve those syns this week.

Oh yeah my hxb will need to be syned now :( oh nooo!!


----------



## mumface26

An extra 12 syns to answer for now. 6 from yesterday and 6 from today for them aldi bars :haha:
I'll sort it...


----------



## mumface26

Its ok syn wise as i've counted my extra hxb and took it off todays which still leaves me 4.5. And i will take two off sun, mon and tue and have 13 a day.
Problem solved :)


----------



## topsy

SP sounds really hard never tried it xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Its harder than i thought. I spoke to my sw consultant and said what i'd eaten and she said just count it as an ee day. I've recalculated my syns 105 devide by what i've had and its left me with 14.5 per day til weigh in.
Just gna do ee. I will still lose as my meals this week are based around sp.
Sp means no carbs other than your two hxb choices so if you like rice with a curry then you cant have it. Or pasta with bolonese is a no no. But you could have cauliflower rice i guess.
No free foods unless its got a P next to it, is that right?


----------



## AngelUK

Yes no foods unless they have an S or a P before it in your book. And yes SP is hard to do for a whole week. I only do the occasional day.


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> Yes no foods unless they have an S or a P before it in your book. And yes SP is hard to do for a whole week. I only do the occasional day.

Ive got my sp day planned for tomorrow....

Breakfast 2 weetabix and milk (hxa&b1) apple and satsuma

Lunch speed soup with 2 slices bread (hxb2) pear, satsuma

Tea cottage pie with swede mash (sp recipe) brocolli and cauliflower

14.5 syns on whatever i fancy
Snack on speed fruits

Is that ok?


----------



## AngelUK

sounds perfect :)


----------



## mumface26

Sp tomorrow, ee tuesday and sp wednesday. I've wrote it all down, syns and all. 

Saturday im going to the christmas markets with dh. Its my first saturday off in like forever so im looking forward to it.
We're making a day of it, shopping in the morning. Bags back to the car and then manchester xmas markets in the afternoon. I will be off plan that day what with hot chocolate, hog roast and crepes but i wont have any syns on friday or sunday and do sp friday and sunday. I know it wont make up for it but it might help. 
Just one day off plan wont hurt.


----------



## AngelUK

Sounds wonderful! Enjoy :D


----------



## mumface26

Early post before work.

Dh has got us both a chocolate advent calendar because were are both overgrown kids really. At this rate when we do have a LO they will be telling us to grow up :wacko:
Mines a minion one :haha: but the writing on the back is in another language and the nutritional info is per 100g. Im going to guess 1 syn per chocolate just be on the safe side. Would that be ok?


----------



## mumface26

When i met dh 9 years ago i was under 10 stone. I remember this because a month before we had our first date i went on holiday with my best friend and weighed myself in boots in the airport for something to do :) i was happy that i wasnt double figures.
I was 20 and i could easily walk into a clothes shop, grab a size 10 pair of jeans and not try them on because i knew they would fit me.
Dh and i had been together just over 2 months when i went on the pill. The nurse at family planning weighed me and i was 10st 2lb. She said it was fine but it wasnt with me. I cut the carbs and got back to below 10stone.
Then life happened, my dad had a stroke and was unable to work so had to sell our house. He gave me enough money for me to rent my own place (i had a full time job luckily) dh was there for me and he practically lived with me.
I knew how to cook but couldnt be bothered so dh and i got take aways and ate out a lot. Im suprised we werent on first names terms with the staff at frankie and benny's.
My dad recovered from his stroke but then underwent a heart bypass, more stress more comfort foods. I quit smoking as seeing him in recovery was heart breaking. 
He recovered which was great.
We got our own place together renting dh uncles house and the take aways and bad cooking continued.
I gained weight after quitting smoking but id rather not smoke tbh.

Anyway, its crept on slowly in 9 years. 3 stone in 9 years isnt bad though.
My dad passed away from lung cancer (stupid cigarettes!!) In jan 2014, 6 months before our wedding and instead of slimming into my wedding dress my alterations were to make it bigger. I didnt care really. I would have got married in a bin bag if it meant my dad could have been there :( but the day went great and it was so hot i believe he sent me the good weather.

Im ready now, not saying im over losing my dad that will never be the case but i feel ready to sort myself out now. I want to get healthy because i have pcos i know weight loss will help in that department.


----------



## AngelUK

I am so sorry for the rough time you have had and for the loss of your dad :( But that is a great attitude towards now being ready! Plus getting healthy and fit is something I felt I owed my boys and no doubt you will feel the same when you have your own babies :)

As for your advent calendar, I had a look online. The choccies seem to vary in size from one calendar to the next. But I think 1 syn per choccie is probably right. 
I found the nutritional value for one of them at the Morrison's site. It says that each choccie is 2.7gr and 14cal each (sounds tiny??). That would be above 1/2 a syn but below 1syn. But on an (older) FB SW page it did list them as one syn. I would just count them as one to be on the safe side. :) 
Btw my OH and I are also super silly and we already notice our boys copying some of our silliness lol.


----------



## AngelUK

this made me laugh :D


----------



## mumface26

Thats funny :)

Only lost half pound this week :( 
Soooo not impressed. If this is my pcos saying right no more weight loss for you then it can sod right off. 
I didnt eat enough apparantly


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I am sorry you are disappointed. But it is still a loss! So definitely going in the right direction. And yes, not eating enough can slow down weight loss so much! Hope the next week will yield better results for you :)


----------



## mumface26

Erm....wheres my signitures gone :(

Oh well. Im just going to stick with ee for now until i master a fool proof sp menu which wont leave me hungry.

Today.....

Breakfast 2 aldi light benefit bars (heb) satsuma

Lunch bacon, eggs, sw sausages (dh hated them :haha: ) grilled tomatoes, baked beans

Tea subway club salad (turkey beef and ham) all salad minus black olives. Ranch dressing allowed 3 syns just incase. Diet coke. (The sw site says 2 syns for ranch but the guy at the counter got happy with it, sw site also confirms the club salad is free :):) )

Syns choc digestive bar 5, ranch dressing 3, 2 tesco wild wippy bars (mini) 6, advent choc 1 ---- 15 in total
HeA 250ml semi skim milk

Feeling full :):):):)


----------



## AngelUK

sounds good. :) And yeah stick with EE cause it really is easy and youve been doing well with it afterall :)


----------



## mumface26

Type in subway on the sw website and it gives you a bit to read. It says chicken teriaki has syns......but type in subway salad in the syns part and chicken teriaki says its free ?


----------



## AngelUK

Sorry cannot help you there as I have never had anything from subway before and am not a fan of teriaki :( Best ask your consultant. Or does your group have a whatsapp chat group? I find ours very helpful as there are usually a few savvy ppl on there too. Not that I mind answering questions here of course but just for additional help and support :) Good luck!


----------



## mumface26

Omg dh and I love subway.....which is why im at slimming world :haha:

Food for yesterday EE

Breakfast 2 bacon with 3 scrambled eggs. Apple

Lunch 2 kingsmill sandwich thins (1 as heb) with 2 light cheese triangles (hea, at the other 3 in between meals) cherry toms, satsuma, tomato pasta mug shot, muller light

Tea sw tikka massala with cauliflower rice (weird texture!) 

Syns
1 kingsmill thin 5
Advent choc 1
2 splashes milk 1
Light benefit bar 3
Blue riband 5
Total 15

Not going xmas markets today, dh has vertigo and isnt feeling too good with it. Plus its my 1st saturday off in ages so i just want to relax. I will wrap some xmas presents today.

Today....

Hea 250ml milk

Breakfast sw sausage sarnie with brown sauce. 2 bread as heb. Plum and 2 satsumas

Lunch subway ham and tukey salad with sweet onion dressing

Tea spaghetti and meatballs made with sw chunky tomato sauce (sp recipe online) 

Syns 
1/2 tbs brown sauce 1/2 
1 tsp flora 1
Advent choc 1
Sweet onion dressing 3 (like a alot, its 1.5 syn per serving so round it up)

9.5 prob use on chocolate tonight :):):)


----------



## mumface26

Today...

HeA 250ml milk (love my cups of tea too much to use it on something else)

Brunch bacon, eggs, tomatoes, mushrooms and baked beans. 3rd of plate (if not more) of mushrooms and tomatoes. I say brunch because we dont get up til 10am so it might as well be brunch :haha: 

Mid noon mug shot, fruit

Tea beef burgers with sw chips and 3rd plate of salad. Mayo for dip and burger dressing. Heb for burger bun.

Syns
Advent choc 1
2 tbs light mayo 1
Leaves 13 syns to play with :):)

Im optimising to the max this week. Im only eating if im hungry not because its free and im looking into working towards some body magic awards too.
:)

Im on jury service from dec 14th to dec 23rd so im worried i'll go off plan. If their canteen serves jacket spuds with beans then i'll be fine. Other than that i'll take my own salads in or find a subway and have salads from their, i get ti claim back lunch expenses if i buy something. Im going to go in armed with fruit and a few syns to last me the day.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh gosh jury duty! I hope you don't get too awful a case. I had jury duty a few years ago and only just not got selected for a child abuse case. It would have killed me to have to listen to stuff like that. In the end I got a GBH case which was boring and over quickly. But the waiting around for 10 days till I was selected was deadly!


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> Oh gosh jury duty! I hope you don't get too awful a case. I had jury duty a few years ago and only just not got selected for a child abuse case. It would have killed me to have to listen to stuff like that. In the end I got a GBH case which was boring and over quickly. But the waiting around for 10 days till I was selected was deadly!

Im actually looking forward to it but i hope i dont get a case that sticks in your head. A friend at work got a rape case :nope:

So im back on EE and in full swing. Just polished off a huge jacket spud with free cottage cheese and salad. Free, protien and speed all on one plate :)
I still cant wrap my head around unlimeted potatoes and pasta. Im have spagetti bolonaise tonight which of course contains pasta. Dh has read the sw pack i was given and understands that as long as i mix the foods together like eat free with speed or protien then its ok.

Hhhmmm suppose the scales will let me know on thursday.


----------



## AngelUK

I put on 1 1/2 but I am hoping it is due to AF. Did stuff my face with countless chocolate biscuits last night but they cannot be on yet. Will have to try and be extra good this week :(


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> I put on 1 1/2 but I am hoping it is due to AF. Did stuff my face with countless chocolate biscuits last night but they cannot be on yet. Will have to try and be extra good this week :(

Aww im sorry about that, you will get it off. It will be af playing havok.

My WI is on thursday and im hoping for a bigger loss than last week. Followed ee to the letter and ive not carried syns over ive eaten them all up on the day this time.


----------



## mumface26

Now i know why i dont eat white pasta anymore.....rumble tums since lunch!


----------



## mumface26

Maintained.....wtf? Honestly stuck to it 100% too. 
Everytime i get to 9lbs loss my body gives up and says right no more now...


----------



## AngelUK

it does happen! Don't give up, you may have a greater loss next week. I do find that "older" fat is harder to shift than newer, even though there is no scientific evidence. Just persist and it will give way :) Make sure you drink enough too cause that really does help too! Good luck this week!


----------



## mumface26

Lets hope so. She checked my food diary and said it was brill BUT when i have my weetabix in the morning i need to having 1/3 speed with it. I said I do because i have an apple and a couple of satsumas with it but apparantly that doesn't count as im having it after the weetabix. Yes i'm having it after but within a minute of finishing the weetabix im munching the apple.


----------



## AngelUK

seems ok to me!?


----------



## mumface26

I thought it was all ok too. Perhaps she was looking for an excuse? I dont know what else i could do other than attempt sp again or start exercising.
Perhaps i could use my syns in other ways instead of crisps and chocolate.
Im stuck.


----------



## mumface26

Oh and last friday when i was pushed for time so just had bacon and scrambled eggs for breakfast with no speed.
Also i did spagetti and meatballs with a chunky tomato sauce which was an sp recipe but that didnt count either i should have had a salad with it.


----------



## AngelUK

Yeah I have been told that too about the tomato sauce. Hm. But seriously, some weeks will work better than others and some will work not so well, no matter. It is normal. I think it often is hormonal too.


----------



## mumface26

Even on af week i lost a pound.
Never mind, new week now. Ooopps last night dh and i had fish chips and mushy peas from the chippy :blush:
It was so good :)

Today ive eaten breakfast so far which was scrambled eggs with grilled cherry tomatoes and mushrooms. Had quite a few tomatoes to use so almost half the plate was full of them.


----------



## mumface26

Im also planning on using my syns differently this week. Use less on crisps and chocolate (the very things that took me to sw in the first place) and maybe on bread for a sandwich to have with some soup or extra mayo in tuna mayo. Maybe i've eaten too much chocolate and crisps as i've saved my syns for those things.


----------



## mumface26

Totally went off it these last two days. Had fish and chips from the chippy on thursday and cream cakes with my mum yesterday :blush:
Back on it today though with a promise of some body magic being introduced tomorrow morning :)


----------



## AngelUK

hehe enjoy ;)


----------



## mumface26

Pizza topped chicken.....omg where has this been all my life? :):):)


----------



## mumface26

Im sooooo off plan :( i didnt go to weigh in because of jury service so i booked it as a holiday.
Today i got on my mums scales, she has digital weight watchers ones, and i'd gained 2lbs :(
Am i suprised? No not really. Its coming up to xmas now so on sunday 27th december i'll draw a line in the sand and get back on it. Im meal planning now.
New years eve we are going to mil's for buffet food but i will be back on it on jan 1st.

Hows everyone else doing? 

Xxx


----------



## AngelUK

totally off too. I am stuffing my face on biscuits! But in the New Year I WILL get back onto it and finally lose my last 10Lbs!


----------



## kimmyttcno3

Hi everyone, I'm new to the page but been following the sw plan for about 3.5 years. I've had lots of ups and downs, been in and out of target many times and have lost around 3.5 stone. I found maintaining target really hard as I would shy from coming to group if I had a bad week then that would turn into 2 weeks and before I knew it I'd not been for a month and gained a massive chunk of weight so Im now part of the social team and doing the weighing in at my local group on a Wednesday. 2 weeks ago I finally got back into my target weight again following a huge summer holiday gain then last week after 3 christmas do's I was 1lb out of my target range. Am going to a group on Monday for weigh in as we're off to lapland on Wednesday so I'm keeping my fingers crossed I'm back in target. Looking forward to keeping up with you ladies and sharing some tips and recipes xx


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome! :D And yes all target members in my group say that coming to group even when you reach target is essential to keep on top of it. I quite like going as it is always such a laugh so I don't mind continuing to attend when I finally reach my target.
Hope you have a great vacation and don't forget, life is for living. If you put on, so what, you have to tools to lose it again too :)


----------



## mumface26

Hi kimmy :wave: well done on loosing 3.5 stone, my target is 3 :)


----------



## topsy

Hi Hun :)

So been off plan over xmas going back on it today :)

Have overnight Oats in the fridge ready for magic pancakes tomorrow... MY FAV food

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

I have been off plan over Christmas too! Badly! But did two SP days Saturday and yesterday and am hoping that limited the damage. Weigh in at 1pm today. 

Topsy I tried the overnight oats but I must have done it wrong cause I layered the yoghurt as per instructions but it just lay on top of the oats and had not soaked in, so that the oats were just dry. :S Maybe I tried the wrong yoghurt? Which one do you use? And do you stir the mixture before putting it in to the fridge?


----------



## topsy

Yep hun I mix the yog and the oats up I use any yog muller are good as they cover all the oats... If not I sometimes use 2 of the aldi Greek yog ones :thumbup:

My first day of being on plan :) again today Its gone well so far 

Well done for doing SP hun xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Thanks Topsy! Will try that again.

Had a 1lbs gain which is ok, considering! I will have one evening off plan for New Years Eve when we will get a burger with chips but will try hard to walk lots and stick to it otherwise. Good luck all!


----------



## topsy

I am going off plan new years eve teatime meal and new year day too all day as we are off out. xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've been completely off the wagon for a while now I want to get things going again. I'm going to have to get all the Christmas treats out of the house and get back on plan! I'm going on holiday in 5 months and I need to drop as much weight as possible. :(


----------



## AngelUK

I also need to get back to basics! Been faffing about too much lately! Am having a take out tonight and then tomorrow till Monday weigh in I will do SP days to recuperate some calories! Good luck ladies and Happy New Year! :) xx


----------



## mumface26

Hi all and a happy new year!!
Glad to read that everyones back on it.
I gained 2.5 lbs since december 14th until weigh in on december 31st. Not too bad as some women at group reported to have gained 9lbs.

So im board with the food now. Lunches especially, at the moment my luches at work consists of a pasta dish or tuna mayo or cottage cheese jacket pot with salad. Potato, fine.....salad omG if i see another lettuce im gna puke! Im eating salad and as im chewing my gag reflex is going. Sometimes i take pasta and make the sp sauce but add extra mushrooms, onions and peppers.
Does anyone have any packed lunch suggestions for work? Reheat or eat cold either way. Just not salad.....dear god not salad :):):)

Ive considered bringing soups to reheat or even a meal such as chilli or spag bol but im still in the mindset of light lunch slap up dinner :(


----------



## mumface26

1.5 lbs lost :)


----------



## AngelUK

Well done! That is an excellent result for this time of year especially! :D


----------



## topsy

Well done hun xxx


----------



## mumface26

I think its because ive not had any alcohol as i dont drink. Some women at group gained upto 8lbs but they have all said they were drinking. All my calories are from food.

Im having a bash on sp this week. Todays food......

Breakfast - 2 aldi light benefit, apple and satsuma (heb1)

Lunch - ham on 2 slices wholemeal with onion chutney and flora light. 2 plums, satsuma, yogurt for 3.5 syns. Bread heb2.
We can have yogurts as long they have syn value :) double and triple checked with sw consultant :)

Tea - cottage pie (sp recipe from sw site) brocolli and carrots. 

Snacked on an apple and another plum and drank a ton of water.

Syns.... Chutney 1, 2 splash milk 1, flora light 1, yogurt 3.5 = 6.5 syns :)

My hea will be cheese and the rest of my syns on 1 syn water biscuits for supper and a cup of tea with milk. Sorted.

Hope we're all doing good! Xxxx


----------



## mumface26

3pounds off this week but i've been laid up in bed with a sinus infection and a high temperature since sunday and hardly eaten much within those 3 days and when i have eaten it was white buttered toast and crisps.
And i got slimmer of the week too :) 
Im feeling better now so going to do ee for a few days whilst i finish my antibiotics.

How are we all doing? Xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Definitely a silver lining to any illness, so well done ;) Glad you are better though! 
I put on 1lbs last Monday and hoping to lose it again by Monday. Tired of this yoyoing though. I am so close to target now that it is hard to not complacent I guess.


----------



## loeylo

Hey ladies, I'm thinking of joining slimming world too and I have a few questions that I'm hoping you ladies might be able to help with? 

-is it easy to stick to if you are vegetarian?
-is it easy to do quick meals with? I have a 13 week old baby and I'm going back to work soon

-would it be okay for someone who has no weight to lose? My partner is an okay weight and I don't want to be cooking two meals!

-would it be healthy enough to give my wee one the same foods when she starts weaning? I'm guessing it would be though?

I had a bmi of 25 when I fell pregnant (my heaviest ever) and I put on 25lb when pregnant which was perfect. I got down to my pre pregnancy weight after a few weeks but I weighed myself the other day in Boots and I was horrified to realise I have put on 11lb since having her, and my bmi is now 26.9! I'm looking to lose around 2st to get back to my happy weight - I'm short so 2st looks a lot on me!


----------



## AngelUK

I maintained this week :( Sigh. Fed up with no losses! Hope you ladies are doing better!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've completely given up with slimming world!, it's almost impossible when you don't have the support at home / a skinny husband who says be prefers me with a little 'meat on the bone' :(


----------



## AngelUK

Oh no! How unsupportive of him :( I am sorry :(


----------



## topsy

Is anyone still around on this thread? I need to get back on track a 4lbs gain this week :( Just had butternut squash soup for lunch xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

I am still here. Lost 2 1/2 last Monday and really chuffed! Walking my butt off too and love my fitbit. I am hoping to continue losing now as I am so close to my target! Next weigh in is Monday. 

It happens Topsy, don't get too upset, it's just life. Just restart and refocus :) FX for this week!


----------



## mumface26

Hi im back! Im 1.5lbs away from my stone award which i hope to get next thursday fx!
The 3lbs i lost....i lost another half then gained 1.5lbs but the consultant said i lost the 3lbs through not eating due to illness so it may have been just water i lost. Makes sense.
My last wi was last thursday and i stuck to ee to the letter, even whilst dh was eating chocolate, crisps and sausage rolls etc. I wrote it all down on a sw diary sheet and i ate so much i had to write small to fit it all on. I snacked purely on speed fruits and ensured each plate was 1/3 speed. I used 96/105 syns in the week and I lost 2.5lbs! 

With regards to hubby being unsuportive that used to really piss me off with my dh but now i just ignore him when hes chomping on something. Im usually too full from speed foods to even want to eat anything else. Leave him to it, do what you want to do. Sounds selfish but we need to be sometimes.


----------



## AngelUK

^ agreed. Not at all selfish, just self caring! If they don't support you, they are the selfish ones!

Well done mumface :) Hope you get your award!


----------



## topsy

Thanks guys glad there are still a few of us around :hugs: 

I am lucky my DH is so skinny but he hides all his treat :) He has too or i will eat them :dohh:

xxxx


----------



## topsy

Girls you have done so well :) I am determined to have a loss this week :) xxx


----------



## mumface26

Question.....

We get one hxb per day on ee but say i wanted 2 weetabix as my b choice and then 2 hifi lites throughout the day its ok to syn them isnt it?
Because as far as im aware we can use our syns on anything.


----------



## AngelUK

Yes that is fine! :) I love the choc orange ones!


----------



## topsy

I love the lemon ones :)

Been on plan all day :) xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done! :)


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Well done for been on plan! Ive stayed on ee for almost 2 weeks now and im hoping for my stone award on thursday :)

Me and dh have been painting for most of the day so ive not snacked much in between meals. Just havent had time as wanted the painting done asap. He went out to get us subway and got me a chicken teryiaki salad bowl with sweet onion sauce for just 1.5 syns. But as ever with subway i doubled the syns value to 3 just to make sure. 

The new jam roly poly hifi lights are sooo good! The consultant said to break them into chunks and microwave for around 30secs and then pour over a free vanilla yogurt. Omg its a fantastic dessert. Dh had a taste so i had to make one for him too.

With HXB could you also do say 1 slice of bread for toast in the morning and then a hifi light as a snack later in the day? I did that yesterday. Certain i seen it done in either an sw magazine or in my welcome pack.


----------



## AngelUK

Yeah you can mix them up, no problem. I do it all the time.

I am not too keen on the jam roly poly ones, too sweet for my taste :( I do have to restrain myself to only have two choc orange though lol


----------



## topsy

I mix them up too.

Ohhhhh might have to try that desert hun ;) 

Xxxx


----------



## topsy

does anyone else drink Green tea has It helped with your weight loss? I drink a lot of coffee ... but am struggling to sleep at night so am trying to replace coffee with green tea so fa have had 2 cups today.

I am so happy to have 3 days under my belt :) xx


----------



## AngelUK

I don't drink green tea, no. I am coffee addict too but have switched to decaff to all but the first two cups of the day. And I still have the occasional cappuccino when out and about. I do try and drink 2 litres of water as well too. I put a bit of Robinson (no added sugar) apple and pear cordial in each bottle which makes it easier.


----------



## mumface26

I tried to drink green tea once over but it was too bitter for me.
Ive cut right down on tea to just 1-2 cups a day. I also drink a lot of water. I have one of those gym bottles on my desk at work and at home and i can fill it 4 times a day easily. Occasional diet pepsi and sugar free sqaush but mainly good old h2o for me :)

Can we have slimming world sausages whilst on sp? Sp would appeal to me if we can, coming home from work to a hot bowl of sausage and veg casserol would be great. And a sneaky sausage sarnie in the afternoon using 1 of our hxb's :winkwink:
I want to do sp again but make it that im not living on chicken or fish and veg.


----------



## AngelUK

I maintained. Booh! :(

Yes you can have those. Here are two pics of all their meals (but obviously not the new ones that are coming out) and it shows you which of their meals are SP compatible.

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/SW%20Iceland%20meals/IMG_3542_zpsqoq4xmwe.jpg

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/SW%20Iceland%20meals/IMG_3545_zpsb9qggrsf.jpg


----------



## mumface26

Ooohh brill! Sp wont be boring now. I can look forward to a huge cheese burger after work now :) because i got stuck in a rut last time i did sp which is why i went back to ee.

Aww angel at least you didnt have a gain. I find if i have a maintain one week i lose the week after.

My wi is on thursday morning. I dont eat breakfast until after wi then i have a free yogurt, fruit and a cereal bar either syn or part of hxb.
I liked the hifi lights but too expensive to buy them weekly. I found that the tesco healthy living ones can be used as a b choice. They are 3 syns each if not a b choice and currently 2 boxes for £2 :thumbup:

I made this on sunday.....chicken enchiladas but stuffed inside cannelloni. I used a swartz fahita spice thingy so mine was syn free. Cheese was hxa. Just 1 syn for two tbs of light cesar on the side salad.

https://youtu.be/NnhYjTK1CR0


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We've had a massive turn around in our house!!

DH wasn't being supportive and he does most of the cooking in our house so it just wasn't working for me. BUT DH went to book the sky diving trip he has been wanting to do for years and got refused because of his weight! So he's now at slimming world himself!! And I lost 3lbs last week. So pleased we are finally doing this together our weigh in date is Friday's now instead of Monday's


----------



## AngelUK

That is fab! I bet once he sees how well he can still eat on this and how little he actually has to sacrifice he will love it too! Well done on your excellent loss too! :D


----------



## topsy

MissZoie Fab loss hun, glad DH is on SW too :)

Mumface that looks yummy.

Angel Sorry you maintained, Thanks for the SW info :)

Well it was DS 4th Birthday yesterday and I stayed on track ALL day had 10 syns all day resisted chips and cake :)

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

wow well done! Hats off to you indeed Topsy!


----------



## mumface26

Just totted it all up and ive used 99 out of 105 syns this week. Wondering weather to have a kitkat :):)


----------



## mumface26

Only half off this week :( 
Buuuuut now i realise that the value natural yogurts are no longer syn free. They are now 1 syn per 100g and ive had 2 pots this week....10 syns :haha:

https://m.tesco.com/h5/groceries/r/www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=258559978


----------



## AngelUK

Oh dear! Well that is a bummer! Still, a loss is a loss! So well done :)


----------



## mumface26

I know why it was a small loss.....af has arrived.
Im actually pleased as this af is my first ever 28 day cycle since i started my periods. Ive never beem regular unless i was on the pill. I had a feeling i was going to come on as i had lots of ewcm exactly 2 weeks ago today. Sorry if tmi.
I wonder if this weight loss and good eating has made me regular?


----------



## topsy

Well done on your loss hun,

It might make you more regular hun, hope so :) 

Another day on track just had my fav magic pancakes with blueberries and apple for lunch... I know blueberries arent a speed food... but I LOVE them xxx


----------



## AngelUK

It could well help with your cycles to lose some weight and eat healtily! FX it does! :)

Well done Topsy! You had apple and that is fine for a speed food. Blueberries are indeed yummy! I had some with raspberries and Fage Total 0% yoghurt for dessert today. Yumm!


----------



## topsy

Ohhhhh I love Raspberries xxxx


----------



## mumface26

Af came, saw and conquerd ....... for 48 hours. Very very light to the point i didnt even need to wear a towel at night. Im getting cramps still but nothing.
Dh is begging me to :test:
Im in work atm and hardly getting anything done because its on my mind

Anyway, 3rd day on sp and im starving. Maybe back to ee tomorrow :)


----------



## AngelUK

could be implantation bleeds!? FX :D


----------



## topsy

Ohhh fx for you hun xxx

I lost 8.5 lbs in a week wow Sw works when you stick to it. But I do have soooooooo much to loose xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Wow topsy that is amazing! Well done you! :D
Don't focus on the over all weight you want to lose but set smaller goals, that way it will not feel so daunting and you get victories all along the way :)


----------



## mumface26

Negative test. Maybe im spotting because im due on properly within the next few days. Never mind. The longer it takes for my bfp means the more we save up for me to be on mat leave :)

Well done on the loss topsy! I wish i had bigger loses like that. Keep going!
I got home from work last night and dh had got me a belgian bun. I ended up eating it and enjoying it and it was 16 syns. Its ok, i wont have any syns today. That will fix it :)


----------



## mumface26

I made this curry sauce last night....

1 tin Chopped tomatoes
One chopped onion
Garlic
60ml veg stock
1-2 tbs of tikka powder

All in a pan, boil and simmer for 10-15 min. Blitz til smooth but i left some lumps in mine.

Its my spin on the sw chip shop curry sauce but i omitted the yogurt as im on sp. Used tikka powder instead of normal curry powder and mixed it with chicken. I had cauli rice with mine.
It was so nice, it actually reminded me of a pataks jar of curry sauce. Cheap ingredients too.


----------



## AngelUK

Sorry the test was negative. Strange though that spotting. But good mental attitude :)


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> Sorry the test was negative. Strange though that spotting. But good mental attitude :)

Had odd periods since the day i started so nothing suprises me these days :haha: ahhh the joys of endometrioses and pcos.....


----------



## mumface26

So when you search ham on sw app it says its a 'p' food. Does this includes packet ham that you use on sandwiches? 
Im using my two b choices on sandwiches for work tomorrow to have with my sp tomato soup and im going to have ham and salad on them.

Im changing sw groups. My consultant is fab but i was in iceland today picking up some sw burgers and there was a printed up notice advertising the groups in my area. 
I almost squeeked when i saw that there was one being held on a tuesday night in a pub right next door to the flats i live in......yey!!!!!
So my new wi is tuesday after work at 7:30pm. Its fine, i get off the bus after work at around 7:10pm. Nip home, change, and off out again. Its on my doorstep. And even if the bus was late i know the meetings dont start for half hour til everyones weighed so its all good.
The last time i was in that pub i was plastered and dancing with a tall lamp thingy. It was my hen night and was asking for a stripping fireman.....then it went blank....then im back home in my bathroom being sick with a big sore ankle. Dh stood over me begging me not to miss the toilet :haha: :haha:


----------



## AngelUK

The end of your hen night sounds horrendous lol I was only drunk once in my life cause the whole throwing up thing cured me off drinking, I felt that disgusting lol But yay for a group next door! That will be so convenient :)

I was so bad this week and to top it off my MIL and SIL came over and there were biscuits and pie and koftes. Oh man this week is a wash out! I just hope I won't pay too dearly for it :(


----------



## topsy

I have been away this weekend but mostly stayed on track.

Your hen night story made me giggle :) and so glad that the group is closer to you hun.

Angel hun hope the scales are kind to you hun xxx


----------



## mumface26

I hate SP I'm starving :(:(:(
And ive gained 2.5lbs :haha:


----------



## AngelUK

It doesn't really work for me either and it really feels like a diet :( How come you gained though? Ate too much I am guessing? Pants indeed!


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> It doesn't really work for me either and it really feels like a diet :( How come you gained though? Ate too much I am guessing? Pants indeed!

Possibly under eating if im honest. They are so strict at work about what you can have on your desk, data protection etc.....because im really going to write a customers details on a satsuma :haha:
So i was having to sneak fruit to my desk and eat it on the sly. We are getting lockers soon so i don't know how thats going to pan out.

Af has probably not been good to me either. I did feel awfully bloated last night and when i get af my stomach is crazy. Im sat wondering Not if its period pain, trapped wind, hunger pain or do i need to go to the toilet. Its crazy. Plus ive been crazy hungry this week, perhaps thanks to af. 

So, no more sp, its proper pants. I miss my sw chips and because you cant have pasta, rice etc i always find i eat all my syns at once rather than space them out in the day. Ee is the way forward for me :)

Today .....

Breakfast = Porridge made with water and sweetener topped with red berries (hxb)

Lunch = scrambled eggs, bacon and plum tomatoes. Ive got the bacon wrapped in foil keeping warm in a food flask, the eggs i can scramble in the microwave at work and also warm the toms up :) i will be the envy of the canteen.

Tea = mixed peppers, mushrooms, bean sprouts and green beans stir fried in oyster sauce. With noodles and 2 pieces of salmon.

Grazing on fruit as usual and i have a mug shot for my last break.

Hxa is 4 laughing cow light cheese triangles.

Syns 
3 crackers 3
Caramel wafer bar 5
Yogurt 3.5
Splashes of milk for teas maybe 1.5

Ee is so much better. I only got yogurts with syns in because i had planned on sp this week and free yogurts aren't allowed.


----------



## mumface26

I was bloated last night. Dp kindly pointed out as i changed into my pj's he said "you do look more stuck out than usual around the middle." :doh:
Thank you darling, i really love you too :haha:


----------



## mumface26

I didnt eat breakfast on monday. I arrived in work and my phone rang, it was my work friend asking if i could come help her from the tram station into work as she'd had a funny turn and gone all dizzy. Shes 19 weeks pregnant.
So i went to help her and walkes her into work. Found a first aider and sat with her for a bit until the first aider took her to hospital to be checked. She was 100% fine. Her first baby so she was very scared bless her.
Worth skipping breakfast for though.


----------



## mumface26

I've also been going wrong with my HXB choices. I always assumed that the kingsmill tasty wholemeal rolls were 1 hxb as they were small......wrongo! I have three left in the freezer and was going to defrost one for sw burgers tonight. I checked the app just to be sure and they arent a b choice. The warburton ones are so im off to buy a pack of those instead :)
So its small things like that that have been slowing me down. At least i know now xx


----------



## AngelUK

Glad your friend is ok! Scary stuff!

And yes I agree, as long as you know where you are going wrong it is ok as you can adapt. Weird though that one roll is and another one that seems the same isn't a HEX. Maybe one has more sugar or oil? Hope you get a good result at the next weigh in :)


----------



## mumface26

Not HXB :nope:https://m.tesco.com/h5/groceries/r/www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=278066254

HXB :thumbup:https://groceries.iceland.co.uk/warburtons-8-wholemeal-rolls-sliced/p/57199

Checked, double checked and triple checked :) hxb or 6 syns.


----------



## mumface26

The kingsmill must be made differently. I've always bought them since starting sw as i just assumed they were 60g or less they could be used as hxb.
Sw burger, chips and salad tonight yummmm!


----------



## AngelUK

yumm!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've lost 3 more lbs and I'm finally under the 200lbs mark!!! I'm 199 :haha: but it's been a while since I've not seen a 2 on the scale!.


----------



## AngelUK

Woohoo! I love getting down into new brackets like that! Well done :D


----------



## mumface26

Aww briliant! Well done. When i'm weighed i think to myself well thats another number i wont see again :)

Guys, i posted a link to slimming world kfc twister wraps....https://youtu.be/5ZjyeDPAFoI

Just a heads up using cous cous in that way is known as a tweak which means a free food is being used in a way which may make us over consume it therefore giving it a syn value. Like those sw crisps, i made them, they were great but again over consuming potatoes. Its something to do with the free food losing its filling power. Type in tweaks on the sw sight and it will tell you more. :)
(Early post, on the bus traveling to work :nope:)


----------



## AngelUK

Yeah I know, tweaks are annoying that way! :(


----------



## mumface26

These things they dont tell us initially at sw until you've had a gain or a maintain then the consultant breaks the news to you. I know its on the website but until you know what a tweak is how would you know to look it up?


----------



## AngelUK

Very true but I don't think they keep it back deliberately but rather there are so many basics they need to tell us first, that this maybe too much at first to also get our heads around. It is all a learning curve and from what I can tell you are doing very well :)


----------



## mumface26

2.5lbs off and this time its staying off and that stone award is all mine next week with just 1lb to go :):)


----------



## AngelUK

what a good loss! Well done you :D Are you starting to feel the difference yet?


----------



## mumface26

AngelUK said:


> what a good loss! Well done you :D Are you starting to feel the difference yet?

Yes i felt different in the new year. My clothes are a bit loser now and the other day i tried a size 14 jeans on in tesco. Fastened them no probs but they were tight on the waist. But i fastened them whereaa pre sw a size 14 wouldnt go over my bum :)
My IBS is almost non existent but i reckon most of that was caused by stress and anxiety, my dad died suddenly from cancer 6 months before our wedding. We knew he was terminal but ddnt expect him to go so soon :( lung cancer, he got admitted to hospital on a monday with breathing trouble and we got a call on the wednesday morning from the hospital saying we needed to come, got there and he'd gone as we were on our way to him. He went peacefully though. 

But yes im in a much better place now mind and body :)

I hope i can keep this off, i have a good loss one week then either a maintain or a small losa the week after.

Xx


----------



## AngelUK

I am so sorry about your dad, how heartbreaking and shocking that must have been with so little time to prepare. :hugs:

As for your loss pattern, I think that is pretty normal and most ppl lose like that rather than big losses every week. Seems to depend on how much you have to lose though. Ppl with a lots to lose seem to do it faster at the beginning but they too then slow down later.


----------



## mumface26

Ive not got a lot to lose just 3 stone in total. So my loses are slow because of that.

Just gone waaaayyy over my syns thanks to mini flap jacks and mini rocky roads and my inability to control myself :haha:
No more syns today ive had my share :)


----------



## mumface26

1.5lbs off and my stone award :happydance:


----------



## AngelUK

Well done :D


----------



## topsy

I lost 1 lbs at SW today xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Excellent :)


----------



## topsy

Anyone still doing SW I have just restarted xxxxx


----------



## AngelUK

I am :) Well done for restarting! I hope your journey will be successful :)


----------



## topsy

How are you getting on with it hun? Xxx


----------



## AngelUK

I am at target and have been for a while. Ideally I would lose another 5 to 6 lbs but I am happy where I am. 
Is this your first week? How is it going so far?


----------



## topsy

I am on the start of day 3 it's going ok thank you hun. 

Wow at target-well done hun.

Any tips- I know I need to plan in advance my meals. 

Xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Yes I think planning ahead is crucial, especially also for your syns. If I don't, I am all over them! 
I also have a kitchen scale for my cereals and a measuring jug for my milk. I measure my allowance out every morning and then take from that for my coffees. 
I drink a lot of coffees (decaff) and usually treat myself to a cappuccino at caffe nero after dropping my boys off at school. So I switched to Alpro Unsweetened Almond Milk cause we can have a whole litre of that. So in the morning I measure out 500ml (3 syns) into my jug and then I can have a medium skinny cappuccino for another 3 syns which then makes up my daily HExA. But Almond milk is not to every one's taste, I know.
Anyway I think it is very crucial to measure Healthy Extras and write down syns as soon as we have them, or we forget.
Hope that helps :) Good luck :)


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun. Yep I have kitchen Scales so will use them. I used them last night to measure out my cheese on my burger last night ;) live Sw for the proper food you can eat.

I also use almond (unsweetened ) :)

I am trying to log everything in my journal on here.

Have you got any favourite recipes hun? Xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Probably just a proper roast chicken dinner! I love that! :haha: What about you?


----------



## topsy

Oh hun I like a roast too. But I like diet coke chicken. Sw burgers with bacon and halluomi ( 4 syns) and chicken wrapped in bacon. Xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Ooh yes diet coke chicken is delish! Must try the burgers! Thanks for the tip! :thumbup:


----------



## lindseymw

I have recently started SW again. Doing it properly this time and getting weighed in group....it gives me some accountability! I don't stay to group after weigh in as I have to get to work. afterwards. 

So far lost 8lb in 3 weeks! I have another stone or so to lose to get to target (maybe more depending on how I feel, I want to get back down to a Size 12 rather than a specific weight)


----------



## AngelUK

Well done :D And yes accountability is what keeps me on the straight and narrow too. Shame you cannot stay to group though cause that helps me a lot too.


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> Well done :D And yes accountability is what keeps me on the straight and narrow too. Shame you cannot stay to group though cause that helps me a lot too.

I stayed to the group on the first week and I didn't find it particularly helpful, spent an hour discussing a lady's options for her upcoming 2 week All Inclusive Holiday?! (Basically stay to plan, do a half arse attempt or not bother sticking to plan at all why it took an hour to come up with that conclusion I'll never know!) Another poor lady was wanting help with a sweet tooth, ideas/recipes etc for when she craved chocolate/sweets and was told by a member to eat an apple! Probably just that group though as my friend goes to a different one & she says it's a lot better, much more friendly and more about swapping recipes).


----------



## AngelUK

Oh dear lol yeah that sounds less than helpful.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh well done indeed that is amazing :D


----------



## loeylo

I'm doing sw too. Well, u do it mon-Friday lunch, then weekends go to pot. 

Heres my usual breakdown:

B- 2x alpen light bars (h.e.b.) fruit (usually pear, apple or some tangerines) and a cappuccino sachet (3 syns)

Snack - 2x boiled egg, spinach and a piece of fruit (all free) 

Lunch - leftover dinner (usually free) or a mug shot. If I forget lunch I have a baked potato, cheese (there isn't much cheese as its a school dinner portion but I don't weigh it, I count it as my h.e.a) and salad. 

Dinner - a sw recipe of some sort.

Snacks - rice cakes, low fat crackers, fruit, boiled eggs, Quorn chicken salad.

I really need to lose some weight. I'm around 2st up on what I was when I met my partner and I feel gross. I want to lose at least 1st by christmas, then another by my birthday in march.

I drink a lot of my calories so I'm doing go sober for October. I will have a drink for my daughters bday in the middle of the month though. I usually have a glass of wine with dinner 2-3 nights a week (when I'm over at families house or out to dinner) then can easily finish a bottle on friday/saturday night, sometimes both.


----------



## lindseymw

Loeyla, I use my Syns on alcohol! Either wine or gin.

I tend to drink a bottle of wine on a Sat night (which is roughly 30 syns) then have no/low syns for a couple of days afterwards. Don't think it's the official way of using Syns but it's working for me and I still get my bottle of wine!


----------



## AngelUK

I don't drink alcohol but I can imagine it must be difficult when you enjoy more than an occasional glass. My syns go on chocolates and the like. 
I would say though that while mug shots are free, they have no speed food with it at all and you really need to replace one third of your plate/meal with speed foods. So maybe see if you could take maybe some cherry tomatoes with you, or other veggies that are portable?
Also I assume you count your crackers as syns cause I actually know of none that are free?

ETA and just to add, the cheese on the potato might not be much but it is bound to be full fat and one slice of Leerdammer full fat is your HExA for example and that is very little, so you might actually be deceiving yourself in the amount you are having.


----------



## loeylo

I don't really eat chocolate or crisps tbh.

I have salad with my mug shot. I make it with less water and dump it all on a plate with salad and sometimes Quorn chicken. Plus I always have fruit. I definitely eat my speed quotas every day with me being veggie! Id say closer to 50% of what I eat is plant. 

By crackers I mean ryvitas or oatcakes. I will syn them or have them as my heb choice if I'm not having bread. 

I don't know the fat content of the cheese but there isn't much I can do about that, I work in a school so I am a captive audience for lunch. I don't have enough time to get to nearest shop on my lunch. The tub of cheese is the size you would get a takeaway dip inm


----------



## AngelUK

Had my WI today and got my 4 stone award! :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> Had my WI today and got my 4 stone award! :happydance::yipee::wohoo:

Well done!!

My weigh in is on a Thurs so will find out what I've lost this week. It's hard not to peek on my scales at home in between weigh ins.


----------



## topsy

AngelUK well done, I KEEP going off track :( Pah 

BUT today I am 2 meals down and know what I am having for tea 

xxxx


----------



## lindseymw

2lb off this week!


----------



## AngelUK

Nice, well done :)


----------



## topsy

Right fresh start and been on track all day :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

good for you! I've been naughty too today but will restart tomorrow!


----------



## topsy

You have done so well hun xxx


----------



## topsy

My biscuits thingys
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-08 15.02.47.jpg
File size: 142.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AngelUK

wow they look good! Please share the recipe? Or have you already and I missed it?


----------



## topsy

No I haven't hun.

2 eggs
35 g oats
4 tablespoons of sweetener
some almond essence

Mix together and put in a silicone tray and bake for 20-25 mins at 190 i made 9

They smell lovely

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

ooh that sounds lovely and simple! I will definitely try those, thank you :D


----------



## loeylo

Trying them!

I made kale crisps. Those count as speed, right? Its just kale laid on a baking tray with fry light and seasoning and done in the oven.


----------



## AngelUK

ooh what a good idea! No idea though if it would be ok cause I know that you need to syn potato crisps since they don't fill you like a proper potato. better ask. But I am going to try those too! Thanks :D


----------



## loeylo

AngelUK said:


> ooh what a good idea! No idea though if it would be ok cause I know that you need to syn potato crisps since they don't fill you like a proper potato. better ask. But I am going to try those too! Thanks :D

I wasn't sure because kale is speed whereas potato isn't


----------



## AngelUK

Yeah I know but then fruits are speed and when they are baked they have to be synned. I never quite got the whole idea there to be honest :shrug:


----------



## topsy

ohhhhh kale crisps xxxx


----------



## loeylo

AngelUK said:


> Yeah I know but then fruits are speed and when they are baked they have to be synned. I never quite got the whole idea there to be honest :shrug:

But other vegetables can be baked and still be speed, like broccoli or onion etc. 

I think with fruit it is because of the higher sugar content and it breaks down the fibre so it is easier to overeat.


----------



## AngelUK

You might be right. I am going to ask the consultant. If it is free Ill be all over it! :D


----------



## lindseymw

Another 1.5lb off this week. 

Regarding the crisps, I think they are classed as a tweak. If you are having them as part of a meal then they'll be free/speed but if you are snacking on them, you are supposed to syn them. If you're not having loads every day, I personally wouldn't bother synning them but some people stay away from tweaks.


----------



## AngelUK

Well done Lindsey :)

Yeah that is what my consultant said too. I have been wary of tweaks but I suppose a few here and there would not matter.


----------



## topsy

I lost 3lbs last week :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Oh nice! Well done :D


----------



## lindseymw

2lb off this week. 0.5lb off getting my stone award!


----------



## AngelUK

You are doing so well :D


----------



## topsy

1.5lbs off this week xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done :D Loving all the losses!


----------



## lindseymw

Another 2lb off this week. Got my 1 Stone Award as well &#128512;


----------



## AngelUK

That is fantastic! You are doing so well! :D


----------



## Emsabub

Hi! 

I've read through a few of these posts and people seem to be doing really well! I have my first meeting tomorrow, so excited!


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome and good luck :D


----------



## lindseymw

Oooo completely forgot to update for last week.

I maintained which I was pleased with, it was one of those weeks that fell apart at the weekend (eating out, booze etc). Tried to claw back as much as I could, so was happy to maintain as was expecting a gain. 

Will be weighing in tomorrow so fingers crossed for a loss!


----------



## AngelUK

Well done indeed. 
I binged last Sunday and knew my weigh in on Monday would be weighed down by content so I didn't go. Being good this week so far but have my mum's bday dinner coming up Friday. Am taking her out to the opera and then to a swish restaurant. It's seafood so will try to go fo rthe most saintly grilled fish option.


----------



## lindseymw

Lost 2lb this week. 

I'm lucky that my weigh in is on a Thurs so if I've had a blow out on the weekend, I have time to get back on track. 

I tend to have a bottle of wine (or two!) on a Fri or Sat night so I use my Syns on a weekly basis rather than daily, which seems to be working for me.


----------



## topsy

I lost 6 lbs :) xxxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Wow! That is amazing! SO well done Topsy!


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun xx


----------



## lindseymw

Well done Topsy! That's a fab loss!

Lost 1lb this week. Half a pound off my club 10 award! Got my Silver Body Magic award this week so now currently working towards my Gold.

Total weight loss is 1st 4.5lb with 6lb to go for my Target (although this may change)


----------



## AngelUK

Oh well done you! :D


----------



## topsy

I gained 1.5 lbs :( Grrr! xxx


----------



## AngelUK

New week sweetie! Draw a line under it and move on. It happens! :hugs:


----------



## lindseymw

Lost 4.5lb this week! Mainly due to a vomiting bug mind you!

Got my Club 10 and my 1.5 Stone Awards. I'm 1.5lb.off target but thinking of changing it from 11st 7lb to 11st. I'm aiming for a Size 12 which I can fit into now but it's just slightly too tight.


----------



## AngelUK

That is brilliant! It is a good result, even though it was with the sickness. 
I wish I could stick with the plan too but being at my target, kinda, has made me a bit complacent. :/


----------



## topsy

lindseymw said:


> Lost 4.5lb this week! Mainly due to a vomiting bug mind you!
> 
> Got my Club 10 and my 1.5 Stone Awards. I'm 1.5lb.off target but thinking of changing it from 11st 7lb to 11st. I'm aiming for a Size 12 which I can fit into now but it's just slightly too tight.

Well done hun-YOU are doing fab :) xxxx


----------



## topsy

WI tomorrow I am not to hopeful as i have been OFF plan :( xxxx


----------



## lindseymw

topsy said:


> WI tomorrow I am not to hopeful as i have been OFF plan :( xxxx

Honestly, don't beat yourself up over it. Slimmingworld is a long term thing, not a quick fix. Sometimes, life gets in the way & you fall off the wagon (or in my usual case, I fall off and the horse & wagon bolt!)

Accept the gain (if you get one), draw a line under it and start again. Don't feel guilty or a failure, life's too short to feel like that over a couple of lbs.


----------



## topsy

^^Thank you hun ALL very true word and fab advice :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Good advice indeed! :)


----------



## topsy

I SOMEHOW lost 2lbs :)

Funny last week when I was really good I didnt loose this week when i have had a wobbly week I loose!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done! Might have been catch up from last week? Sometimes it can be tummy content weighing us down if you know what I mean! :)


----------



## topsy

Yep I get ya hun :) xxxx


----------



## lindseymw

Ooo well done Topsy!


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun xx


----------



## lindseymw

0.5lb on! Oops! Was expecting it due to being poorly the week before, normally catches up with you! The wine probably didnt help mind you!


----------



## topsy

You will soon loose that again hun xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

That is not so bad, it'll come off in no time! :hugs:


----------



## lindseymw

Thank you! Yeah 0.5lb isn't too bad, can easily lose it again!


----------



## topsy

Still on plan ( somehow!) hoping for a 2lb loss next week girls xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Ive been good this week too and hoping to get back into target! So FX to all of us :)


----------



## topsy

Good luck hun.... I am sure you will sweetie :) xxxx


----------



## lindseymw

I've been a bit naughty this week! Bottle of wine thursday night, fish & chips & couple of glasses of wine friday night and a few cocktails on sat night....been the good the rest of the time so hoping to pull back any damage!

It'll be the week after when most of the damage will be done. I have my Son's birthday (he wants to go to Pizza Hut) and work's Xmas do (we are getting the train to York, going for a meal then staying over in a hotel and drinking all night!)


----------



## AngelUK

Ooh that does sound difficult! But it is a difficult season! I hope the damage won't be too bad for you and you have a fun time :)


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> Ooh that does sound difficult! But it is a difficult season! I hope the damage won't be too bad for you and you have a fun time :)

I was debating on whether to try & be as good as I possibly can (if that is even possible?!) or just go for it and accept whatever gain I get, draw a line and start again.

I think I'm going with the latter. Work's xmas do is obviously only once a year, it's not very often I get a night away from kids and I want to enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## AngelUK

Very true but do consider being good in the days between those dos or you will end up with a gain that might be rather larger than hoped. I know if I give in to any temptation inbetween, I will gain a stone at least! It is sadly so much easier to gain than lose :S


----------



## lindseymw

Oh I'll be good inbetween. I'll be writing off the 'bad' days and be good the rest of the days.


----------



## lindseymw

1.5lb off &#128512;


----------



## AngelUK

That is great! Well done :)


----------



## topsy

I gained 2.5 lbs in 2 weeks :( xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Aw I am sorry Topsy! :hugs: FX this week will be better!


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun xxx


----------



## lindseymw

Sorry to hear that Topsy. It really is a hard time of the year with all the Christmas things about. 

Don't let it get you down though. Write off the past two weeks, accept the gain and moved past it. I find if I start dwelling on a gain then I go off plan (thinking a long the lines of Fuck It, I've gained might as well go totally off plan) and it then gets harder & harder to get back on it.


----------



## AngelUK

Yeah I have that too! But I am determined for this last week to be good so that when I do indulge on xmas, I won't face too much of a gain after. You can do it Topsy!
I have my weigh in today. I think I am back in target, I hope so anyway. I haven't been to weigh in in the last 2 weeks! FX!


----------



## AngelUK

2lbs off since my last weigh in! Woohoo! I had not gone the last two weigh ins cause I knew I would be over my +3lbs grace zone. Now I am back in it and only 1lbs over target. Hopefully this will come off this week (or even more! [-o&lt;) cause I would love to not be over that grace zone after xmas. FX! Hope you are all doing well too :)


----------



## lindseymw

Well done AngelUK!

I maintained this week which I was expecting. Went to BurgerKing on Tuesday night for Joshua's Birthday (& drank a fair amount of wine at the weekend!)

Got my Works Xmas do tomorrow day & night so hopefully have enough time to pull back all the damage before next week's weigh in!


----------



## AngelUK

Maintain is ok under those circs! Well done and good luck!


----------



## lindseymw

Lost 1.5lb this week! I'm now 1lb under my target weight! Going to lower my target after Xmas & New Year.


----------



## AngelUK

wow well done!


----------



## lindseymw

Well I had a 2lb gain this week. Completely expected as been off plan since last Thurs! I was expecting more of a gain so was happy with 2lb!


----------



## AngelUK

That is really not bad at all! I am sure I gained way more than that and I am struggling to get back on plan now :S


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> That is really not bad at all! I am sure I gained way more than that and I am struggling to get back on plan now :S

I was like that last Thurs. Lost weight & got to target (& it's Christmas!) so just thought...fuck it. Ate what I've wanted since then including chinese takeaway, HUGE xmas dinner, lots of wine, ate out Boxing Day....It's one week in 52, it's Xmas time, I think it's completely allowed. Diets can't get in the way of everything otherwise you'd end up miserable imo. Give yourself a date to allow off plan eating (for me it'll be the 3rd Jan) then back on it.


----------



## AngelUK

You are probably right but I am scared of a huge gain if I really do let go :S


----------



## topsy

Back on SW 2 days so far xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

How is it going for you so far Topsy?


----------



## topsy

Ok thank you-might have had a few to many syns today BUT its going ok. LOVE it I can still munch on fruit if I am hungry tonight :) How are you doing hun?

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Also super hungry today. Wondering if AF might be due early! Kinda tired too which doesn't help. But not doing too badly! FX we both continue well!


----------



## topsy

Yep hun FX xxx


----------



## topsy

Lost 5.5 lbs :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

oh wow Topsy that is so well done! Go you! :D


----------



## Babybump87

So happy I came across this thread. I am hoping to start SW but I just don't know where to start with meals. We have a local group I am hoping to go along to next week!. .

What's your typical day like?. Sorry if its been asked , Just had a quick glance through the thread! . Thanks


----------



## topsy

Sw is fab hun and groups are good.

You could have 

Porridge and fruit for breakfast

Jacket pot and tunabeans/prawns egg mayo ( syn the mayo) with salad for lunch

Gammon egg and Sw chips and veg for tea

They say every meal you eat should be 1/3 speed food -a lot of fruit and veggies

You get 1 hea (milk or cheese) a day
And 1 heb ( cereal or bread ) a day 

And use between 5 and 15 syns for most people a day.

So tom sauce is 1 syn per tablespoon
A curly wurly is 6 syns
Skips crisps I think are 4 or 4.5 syns 

Drinks tea, coffee ( milk can come out of your hea) diet drinks and sugar free squash you can have.

Hope that explains it a little hun? 

Any questions just ask :hugs: and good luck

Xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

I think you explained it well Topsy!

Babybump, you will be getting lots of tips and ideas at group too and usually they have their whatsapp groups and FB groups too which exchange meal ideas and what to eat. In fact there a lot of SW FB groups anyway that you could join too for inspiration. Or you could just have a look on Instagram or pinterest. Good luck hun, this diet is probably the easiest and most humane ever! :)


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies that's very helpful!!.

I don't really eat crisps but do chocolate and I loveeeee Cherry Coke. Thats my major downfall. Got to knock that on the head!. 
Our local group is in the evening which is better! . 

I will check out instagram and pinterest. Thanks again very helpful! xx

Good luck with continuing your slimming journeys. Will post more ! x


----------



## lindseymw

Forgot to update last week! Gained 1lb at last Thurs (so total of 3lb gain over Xmas & NY which was totally expected and thoroughly enjoyed lol!)

This week weigh in was a 3lb loss so lost my Xmas & NY gain...over the moon!

Babybump, my typical day is:

Breakfast: Usually a cup of coffee. I've never been one for eating breakfast. If I do then it's Overnight Oats or may have a Full English at the weekend (Syn Free!)

40g Oats (HeB), Syn Free Yoghurt & Frozen berries left over night. 

Dinner: Sandwich (Chicken, Lettuce, Cucumber) on Wholemeal Bread (HeB if not used earlier) with mayonnaise (I use full fat mayo because I can't stand the light stuff!) with a side of Gherkins & Beetroot.

Tea: Shepherds Pie, Pasta in Tomato Sauce, Spag Bol, Stuffed Peppers, Chicken Dinner (all can be made Syn free by swapping oil/butter for Frylight or similar, making sauces from scratch etc)

I use my milk allowance (HeA) in my coffee.

I spend my Syns mainly on Wine. I use weekly Syns rather than daily, which works for me but may not work for everyone.


----------



## AngelUK

3lb gain over that time of year is not so bad. I am sure you will lose it quickly again. You must be quite close to target?

I put on 4lbs over xmas and NY by last Monday. That puts me 4lbs over my grace zone. I am hoping to be back in target within this week and the next. FX for us all to get back/continue on track!


----------



## topsy

Good luck girlies xxxx


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> 3lb gain over that time of year is not so bad. I am sure you will lose it quickly again. You must be quite close to target?
> 
> I put on 4lbs over xmas and NY by last Monday. That puts me 4lbs over my grace zone. I am hoping to be back in target within this week and the next. FX for us all to get back/continue on track!

I have already lost the 3lb  Got weighed today and had lost it in the past week. I had forgotton to update here last week with my 1lb gain.

I was still within Target even with ths 3lb gain. I am now 1lb under my target weight but going to lower it at the end of January. Want to lose another 6lb.


----------



## AngelUK

Wow well done you! :D


----------



## Babybump87

wow thanks for that lindsey. 

Ive not managed to join this week few medical issues going on in our house but you ladies have made me feel more confident about joining so thank you!. 

Good job everyone on your weight losses!! x


----------



## topsy

I lost 3 lbs last week :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Oh well done Topsy! That is great! :D


----------



## lindseymw

Well done Topsy!


----------



## AngelUK

Got my weigh in today. When I stepped on my home scales on Thursday (which usually show the same weight as in group) I was back in target. I then proceeded to stuff my face on Saturday and yesterday and I am now above my target grace zone again. WHY do I do this to myself?! :cry: Weigh in is at 1 and I better go face the music. :cry:


----------



## topsy

AW HUGS HUN xxxx


----------



## lindseymw

Hugs Angel. Hope it wasn't too bad. I find my scales at home are hit & miss...sometimes they are bang on, sometimes they are a 1lb or 2 out.


----------



## AngelUK

Thanks ladies! :)
I lost 2lbs but I think part of that was cause the WI from the week before was weighed down from tummy/bowel content. I am doing an SAS log this week and hopefully that will help me not self sabotage.


----------



## lindseymw

Well done Angel! Great loss! 

I have failed miserably tonight. Me & my eldest were making cinder toffee for school (part of his homework!) and some (well a lot) fell into my mouth....I'm not usually bothered by sweet stuff but this smelled too nice.


----------



## topsy

HAHA_sounds yummy hun xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

it does! I unfortunately loooove all things sweet!


----------



## lindseymw

My youngest's homework is to make vegetable soup...at least that's slimming world friendly! We shall be making that tonight.

I did make a complaint to Joshua's teacher about making sweets for homework being not slimmingworld friendly! (In jokey manner of course!) All of his homework is sweet based (they are studying Charlie & the Chocolate Factory) but luckily only have to make sweets once!


----------



## lindseymw

Weigh In today: 1lb loss which takes me to 2lb under current target.

I am aiming to lower my target to 11stone (currently 11st 5lb) but dragging it out as much as possible as I don't have to pay at the moment! Will have to pay if I lose 1+lb next week I believe (trying to get to payday first though!)


----------



## AngelUK

You have a 3± grace zone and then another week of grace to get back into target, should you fall out of target at the next weigh in. So You'll have to pay the following week if you lose more or maintain at that weight.


----------



## topsy

I STS at WI yesterday xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

What does STS mean Topsy?


----------



## lindseymw

AngelUK said:


> What does STS mean Topsy?

Stayed the Same I believe.


----------



## AngelUK

Ah yes of course, thanks :)


I put on 3lbs which is beyond me as I walked my butt off (20k+ every week day apart from one day when I did 33k and 16k and 16k on the weekend) and according to my fitness pal I have over 6000 calories deficit. I am hoping it is water weight cause this is depressing. :(


----------



## topsy

Oh no angel, sorry hun, our bodies do funny things at time :( xxx


----------



## lindseymw

I'd probably say water weight as well. My colleague put on 1lb last week, she had stuck to plan completely and had done a fair amount of walking. The only difference was she'd drank a lot of water the day before as she'd had a migraine.

I'm sure next week you'll lose it easily as your body will catch up with itself. 

I have fallen by the wayside this week. Ate out more than usual (works do, birthday meals etc) & I can never bring myself to order just a salad! (I had salad with the burger if that counts :rofl: )


----------



## AngelUK

Hopefully it won't be as bad as you fear. You have been doing so well though so I am sure you can drop any gain again easily :)


----------



## topsy

I am down 2lbs on the Home scales WI on fri so FX for 3lbs by then. xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

nice! :D


----------



## lindseymw

I have somehow lost 1lb this week! God knows how! I'm at the bottom end of my target grace zone and I'm 0.5lb off a 2stone award...I think I'll lower my target next week, only have 4lb to lose to what I'd set my target as (11st)


----------



## AngelUK

Oh wow well done and go for it :D


----------



## topsy

You can do it hun.

I lost 3.5lbs xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

that is a really good amount! You are doing so well topsy! :D


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun. It's slowly dripping off xxxx


----------



## lindseymw

Well done Topsy! That's a great loss!


----------



## topsy

I got slimmer of the week...and month :) xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Woohoo! Well done Topsy! :D


----------



## lindseymw

That's fab Topsy!


----------



## AngelUK

Lost 1lbs which, considering the inexplicable 3lbs gain from last week is not great but a loss is a loss. Am trying to get back to basics this week. Less snacking, more speed. 
Hope you are all doing ok. Xxx


----------



## topsy

yay for loss hun :) More speed sounds good, I haven done V well with that today! xxx


----------



## lindseymw

Well done Angel! A loss is a loss! Is it around your 'time of the month' by any chance? I know it can affect weight loss & some people do gain as well. 

I should have weigh in tomorrow but may have to give it a miss. Me & my colleague go together whilst the other one covers the office but he's off so won't have anyone there. I think I'll cover the office whilst my colleague goes since I'm at target & she isn't. I'll weigh myself at home to give me an idea.


----------



## AngelUK

No I wish that were it but I am pretty much in the middle of my cycle. So no excuse lol
I hope you have a loss cause I know you want to lower your target :)


----------



## lindseymw

Didn't go to class this morning but weighed myself at home and according to those I maintained which is fine by me considering I haven't particularly stuck to plan this week &#128530; It's been very hit & miss but I'm in no rush to get next target as it's only 4lb.


----------



## AngelUK

Maintain is ok I agree, especially if you have not stuck to it! New week, new effort :)


----------



## topsy

I sts too :) xxxx


----------



## topsy

Lost 5 lbs this week But thats really over 2 weeks on the SW scales as didnt WI last week-Only at home.

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

still a great result! Well done Topsy! :)


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun xxx


----------



## lindseymw

Well done! I didn't go to weigh in last week but weighed at home & think I had a 0.5lb gain.


----------



## AngelUK

I didn't go to my weigh in yesterday as I was not feeling well at all but I doubt that I had a loss. Must try harder this week. Got Lindor chocolates from OH today (as well as a very sweet card and flowers), 4 syns per piece :roll: Had two and am hoping not to have any more. Sigh.


----------



## topsy

I am going to gain this week to hunny :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Wobbles

topsy said:


> Lost 5 lbs this week But thats really over 2 weeks on the SW scales as didnt WI last week-Only at home.
> 
> xxxx

That's a fab lose. Well done x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've been very very off plan for a while now and struggling so much to get back on plan!, How to you motivate yourself to get back on the wagon????


----------



## AngelUK

I find that hard too. I was told that the best way to get back to it is to refocus on WHY you want to lose. You can make a pro list of all the reasons why you want to lose weight and all that that will mean to you and a contra list of all the things that prevent you. Write it all down even if it is a totally idiotic like "cause I like the taste of croissant" and then compare the notes. Maybe it will help?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks!, I might try that, hopefully it'll help. 

I was doing so so well before, I lost 4 dress sizes since I started slimming world, I can't ruin that for that sake of convenience.


----------



## AngelUK

Definitely not! You did really well! Don't let it slide back. Pick yourself back up and start afresh :) We all fall off the wagon at times and need to refocus.

I lost 1lbs this week, which I am happy with as the begnning of the week was not good, what with V-day etc. I am off to Switzerland for 2 days from Wednesday and must try hard to stay focused. One more lbs and I am back within my target grace zone. But really I want to get back to actual target so 4 to go!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think the first step is to clear up all the naughty things out of this house!! I swear the treats haunt me!.


----------



## AngelUK

I get that too! I keep telling my OH that sweets snigger at me and go neener neener at me and he does not believe me. They do though!


----------



## topsy

Is anyone still doing SW? I am getting back to it. Just bought the mushroom soup from Iceland and although its not VERY thick it is good. I am 22.8 this morning.. hope to be 22.4 BY fri. wish me luck. xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Good luck Topsy. I am still doing SW. I am out of target and have been for ages. Trying to get back to it! Hard at times!


----------



## topsy

It so hard to stay on track xxx


----------



## AngelUK

I know! :(


----------



## topsy

How are you doing? I just made a sw pizza using a ww wrap-$.5 syns for the cheese was yummy. xxx


----------



## AngelUK

That sounds like a lovely idea! I need to knuckle down this week as I had a 3lbs gain yesterday! No idea how that happened and I am till hoping it was cause I was a bit blocked up. FX that it will be gone by next week! 
How about you?


----------



## topsy

I have had trouble staying on track hunny...but am focused and hopefully will get there slowly. Cooking chilli for tea. Xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Yumm!


----------



## topsy

It was nice... and filled me up. Xxx


----------



## topsy

So i was 22.5 at sw this morning-Got my 2 stone and 2 1/2 stone-I hadn't been since feb and my club 10 :) too xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

wow well done! :D Such a boost!


----------



## AngelUK

Lost 4lbs today at weigh in! Super happy about that! :)


----------



## topsy

Wow well done hun :) xxxx


----------



## topsy

2lbs lost 40lbs in total xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done! :D


----------



## AngelUK

I lost 1 1/2lbs this week and am finally finally back in my target zone! Only took me since January :dohh: but so happy to get back! :D

How are you doing topsy?


----------



## topsy

Hey well done hunny that's fab :) xxxx


----------



## Praty

I'm feeling good this morning, had grilled bacon, tomato, mushrooms and scrambled egg for breakfast. 
Having a yoghurt and banana for lunch and a beef roast dinner, do roast potatoes comes out ok using frilight? 
Im having beef, potatoes, lots of veg, and gravy!

Today I think I will struggle not to want to pick later as Sundays I do an early roast at about 3pm so by 7 I will be hungry again! I'm armed with carrot sticks, fruit, yoghurt and my digestive fingers if need be!!


----------



## topsy

^^Sounds like you are going to have a good day hunny :) LOVE having a grilled breakfast-Might do one for tea :) 

I gained 1 1/2 lbs BUT as it was my birthday week so went out for a few meals. Going to get back on track.

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Praty that sounds great! :)

Topsy that isn't bad for a birthday week! FX for getting back on track!


----------



## topsy

Thanks hun. Had a good breakfast for fingers crossed :) xxx


----------



## topsy

SO i lost 1lb at SW yesterday ( went a day early and had eaten tea and i normal go on fri after breakfast so happy with that) 

xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done :)


----------



## topsy

I am determined to have a week on plan-any help would be great guys? Xxx


----------



## AngelUK

I would love to help but I have been off plan for ages. However, check out their own 7 day menu plan on their site. Might be helpful if you don't have to think what to make and can just follow that for a week to get you back into the swing of things?
Good luck to us both for this new week!


----------



## topsy

Thanks hunny. Been on plan today so far...lots of speed food xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done! I think I am going to make a huge pot of veggie soup and have that ready for snacking. Snacking is always my downfall and I think a bowl of hot soup might really help with that.


----------



## Mince

I'm glad I spotted this post, I've been considering joining for a few weeks, I have a local meeting across the road!
What happens at the group? I'm really interesting in knowing what happens before I join


----------



## topsy

Is anyone still doing this? I am starting at home on fri. Doing it from home until then was 320 lbs last fri fix I am less this xxx


----------



## AngelUK

I haven't been in at least 3 months cause I am too busy but am in theory still doing it. Just haven't got the mojo at the moment :( I am 6lbs over my target and I hate it. 
Good luck topsy!


----------



## Nootles

i think SW is fab and i lost 10lbs in my first month however i have now caught pregnany and i bet i have gained it all back! I can follow the plan still but havent been to group due to me feeling so sick! Its very hard to count syns when all you want to eat is bread to stop the nausea!

as soon as this subsides i will be going back to keep track of my weight rather than lose it during pregnancy, its such a great way of eating and very sustainable


----------



## AngelUK

Congrats and agreed. I lost 4 stones with it and of all the diets I&#8217;ve tried this one is the most sustainable. But at the mo all I want to do is stuff my face :wacko:


----------



## topsy

Thanks girls. I cooked sw curry tonight-where do you get your recipes from I need some new one . What are your favourite? Xxx


----------



## AngelUK

I find mine on pinterest. Mainly from Pinch of Nom, Slimming Eats and Two Chubby Cubs


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun will look xxx


----------



## topsy

Was 22.10 on Mon 22.4 today lost 6 lbs in less than a week-but some of that is bloat because it's AF week xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Still a lovely number :) Well done :D


----------



## topsy

I was happy :) xxx


----------



## topsy

Stayed the sa me this week xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

That is ok Topsy better than putting on! I have stuffed my face this week with cake and chocolate and I am not stepping on those scales :(


----------



## topsy

^^ Haha when weigh in hunny? I weigh in on fri. Xxx


----------



## AngelUK

I haven't been to group in months as I had no time but I usually weigh in on Monday. I put on 2 lbs :( But that is on top of the 4lbs I am above my target range. So I am really sticking to it this week cause I don't want to go down that slippery slope any further!


----------



## rlbb1

Hi ladies, I hope you dont mind me jumping in!

I started SW on Tuesday 10th April. How do you all find it?


----------



## AngelUK

Welcome ribb! When I started I loved it! It was so easy to follow and didn't deprive me of food like other diets did. I lost 4 stone and if I could still find the time to go to group I am sure I would have maintained my target. I am too busy but hopefully once we have finished restoring our house and have moved and settled in I will certainly go back. I am about 2lbs out of my target range so not toooo bad but still. 
Good luck to you and I hope you love your group as much as I do mine :)


----------



## topsy

Ribb I am loving it-( been off plan tonight but 1 meal off plan in Week I don't beat myself up anymore life gets in the way. ) My losses are slow 1-1 1/2lbs a week but I have almost lost 3 Stone through slimming world. I have to loose over 10 stone so slow and steady is fine.

My group is lovely I've made some fab friends there. 

I love diet coke chicken and egg fried rice. My son loves roasts so it fits in with family life.

Good luck let us know how your first week is going? 

I lost 1 1/2 lbs this week.

Xxxxc


----------



## rlbb1

Ladies thank you very much for the warm welcome. 

I went to my first group on Tuesday, my consultant is lovely. I havent got a target weight as Im currently pregnant, but having already put on 2 stone at 24 weeks, Im hoping now Im following SW my gains will be no more than 1lb per week. Once Ive had the baby I can then set a target weight, baring in mind I hope to be breastfeeding. Being pregnant, the only difference to my plan is 2 HeAs and 2 HeBs per day instead of one of each. 

I was doing so well, even choosing a salad when taking my son to McDonalds, but come Friday evening and all I wanted was my usual Friday night treat of a takeaway... I couldnt resist! Im pretty sure I had over 100 syns in one meal... Do you ladies have a cheat meal each week? How does one bad meal a week effect your weight loss?

It sounds like youve both had amazing losses so far, well done!

Topsy I made the Diet Cola Chicken, I loved it! My boyfriend and son werent quite as convinced though.


----------



## AngelUK

You could save your syns and have them on the weekend but I must admit I find that rather hard to do :(. I do think that cheating a little once in a while will be ok but I am afraid not to the tune of 100syns which is after all almost the weekly allowance - unless you had no syns all week. Could you find a fake-away recipe that would satisfy your usual Friday treat craving?


----------



## rlbb1

Thanks Angel, I needed someone to set me straight! Im so annoyed with myself. I guess Ill know the damage Ive done on Tuesday...

For me my Friday night takeaway is more about having the night off from cooking rather than the taste of the food. Although the fakeaway dishes all look incredible, its the thought of not getting a night off from standing in the kitchen that I dont like.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I totally get that as I hate cooking lol. My OH does all the cooking and luckily doesn't mind doing them the SW way. Maybe find some take away dishes you would like that have less syns then and save up for them? What kind of take away do you usually go for? I am sure there are options that would be less syn heavy.


----------



## rlbb1

Angel I love all takeaways! Pizza, Chinese, Indian, even a great big dirty kebab! Ive not had a great first week. Weekdays are easy, but weekends I just fall apart! Hopefully my consultant will put me right on Tuesday!


----------



## AngelUK

Don't beat yourself up, it takes a while to get your head around the lifestyle change. Main thing is that you are willing and are trying. Good luck for Tuesday :)


----------



## topsy

Morrisions do some chinise tubs that are 6 syns ish if you are on fb go to syns allowed hun they do fab meals put together with supermarket food.

If I want take away i have chicken dansak ( 8 ish syn) and just cook my own 2 min bag mushroom rice ( 3 .5 syns) ALSO I LOVE sw egg fried rice. On Thurs I male chilli cook 2 nags of rice-let 2 cool put in fridge. On fri spray saucepan with fry light add onion ( i cheat aldi ready chopped frozen onion) cook add peppers mushroom ( i buy sainsbury prepared pepper-not frozen-to soggy) add frozen mix veg. Spray with fry light-10 spray at a time a few times. Make a whole sprawling with fry light add 3 mixed eggs fry for 3 mins until cooked throw in soya sauce and you have egg fried rice. I've also made this and blitz in microwave fri BUT ( i am not sure my basic food hygiene course was about 7 years ago) please don't reheat rice more than once. I think it can make you ill.

Morrisions do frozen bags of rice-which are a few syns. 

Ww wraps are a Heb I make pizza tom pure any veg your Hea cheese ( low fat motzerella) also nando is about 6 -8 syn ( depending on sauce) for butterfly chicken breast regular spicy rice and corn on cob-so could you make your fri night take away sat lunch time-sometimes easier to eat out rather than in eve with little people. Xxxx


----------



## topsy

Thesee hunny. I love sw...I hope this don't come across as stalker ish....but hun if you wanted to PM me and add me on messanger I've got loads off screen shots I can send you of diffrent food syns-I just don't want to clog up this thread. But understand if you don't hunny. I just LOVE sw if the people at my group hadn't of helped me I would still be at 25 stone ( probably more if I hadn't gone) i imagen with being pregnant and a little one your time is limited. Or if you don't if you have fb go to syns allowed hunny . But offer here IF I can help <3<3<3 xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2018-03-20-02-06-43.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3









Screenshot_2018-03-20-23-37-25.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









Screenshot_2018-03-20-01-49-25.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 5









Screenshot_2018-03-20-01-49-17.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## topsy

Angels given fab advice too. Good luck for tomorrow hunny xxx


----------



## rlbb1

Ladies, ladies, ladies!!!!!!!!

I dont know how but I lost 1.5lbs! Im so chuffed :)

I stayed after weigh in for Body IMAGE. When it came to my turn, everyone applauded me! It felt so good but I didnt feel like I really deserved it after such an off plan weekend.

I explained Id had takeaways but made healthy choices the rest of the time. I also explained I was concerned about losing so easily and that I didnt want to be thrown out of group for losing too much weight whilst pregnant (theres a policy in the small print). The NHS recommends a 1lb gain at this stage in pregnancy, but my consultant assured me its fat Im losing and that she will work along side my midwife if needs be.

Ive handed in my food diary, and my consultant is going to let me know her thoughts on what Ive been eating tomorrow via text message, rather than waiting to let me know next week. Shes fantastic.

Topsy your advice and info is invaluable! Thank you so much for taking the time. Ive taken screenshots of your screenshots! Unfortunately I dont have FB, I have Instagram though... Ill PM you.

How are you both getting on this week? X


----------



## topsy

Yay hunny WELL done my lovely. That's fab lovely. You done so so well ;) 

I had tesco sushi ( 4.5syns-less than a sandwich) for lunch and fruit for breakfast. I've got a fiber one bar for this afternoon-i am cleaning-already hit 5000 steps :) so far today. 

Xxxx


----------



## AngelUK

Well done ribb! No wonder you are chuffed! Your consultant sounds fab! Having her work with your midwife if need be is so great and so reassuring. A good group and good image therapy session is essential. I always think people who leave after weigh in miss out so much. We always have a good laugh too and I usually come away so motivated :)
I have been doing ok last week and had a loss of a 1lbs but still no time to go to group.
Tonight we are having SW diet coke chicken which is SO SO yummy! I cannot recommend it enough.
Have a good week ribb and topsy :)


----------



## rlbb1

+0.5 lbs this week... How are you both doing??


----------



## AngelUK

Aw sorry for the gain. Do you know how it happened? I always feel better when I know. 
I maintained which is ok. So hard to do when I have no time to go to group


----------



## rlbb1

AngelUK Im assuming its just pregnancy gain and nothing to do with the 2 BBQs I attended :haha:


----------



## AngelUK

LOL that is most likely what it is ;)


----------



## AngelUK

I haven't looked at the links but don't think 1200 calories is at all healthy and I would strongly recommend that no one does this unless they are a couch potato and only weigh 100lbs anyway.


----------



## Wobbles

AngelUK said:


> I haven't looked at the links but don't think 1200 calories is at all healthy and I would strongly recommend that no one does this unless they are a couch potato and only weigh 100lbs anyway.

Totally agree with this. Many negatives but I won't babble on about it because the post was spam so removed x


----------

